# Things that annoy you



## Mesafalcon

I taught an adult ESL class a few years back and a topic I really liked was "things that annoy you." 

It was usually a fun class and people never ran out of things to say.

I'll start.

- People chewing food loudly on the train (or in other close vicinity).

- Being charged 300% up in price on drinks at resturants (drinks are actually VERY cheap for food services and they put in like 40% ice).

- Misunderstanding words in my second language I know well.

- Advertising anywhere except TV. (I guess I am just used to it on TV my whole life. I find it annoying in most other places).

UPDATE:

Here is a list of 50 things I picked out from this thread that annoy us! If I missed your comment, you can PM me and I will add it!

Things that annoy us



SNOW! (hairball)
Chewingum annoys me. (pip)
Spam E-mail (mrmustard615)
Poor graphic design (stormcat)
Movies that don't live up to the expectations provided by the hype (rhythmofpain)
People who believe hype. (Terry D)
Haters. (Crowley Jarvis)
Reckless / distracted drivers (mzsnowleapord)
People who drop litter wherever they go. (aquarius)
Christmas songs on the radio......... (escorial)
miserable lawyers (instituteman)
12 year old girls with their attitudes (phunkymunkey)
Army officers annoy me (ismith)
That meme font... (bruno spartola)
Poltergeists. (20oz)
My dogs trying bury things in my bed (thewandering novice)
When my anxiety handed my ass on a silver platter (the Green Shield)
Sales reps (atlean wordsmith)
Tyrannosaurus Rex... that really gets my goat. (tipgrundlefunk)
 When you queue in traffic for ages (arthur G mustard)
being wide awake at One o' clock in the morning (blue midget)
employers who don't get back to you to let you know the outcome of an interview (dave watson)
Homophobic people (justine)
tooth aches (lewdog)
retired people grocery shopping on Saturday (alanmt)
The man who was driving up the A3 in front of me (olly buckle)
Organizations harassing me to donate money (j anfinson)
when older people assume or insist something is better because it is what they are used to (KLJo)
Insurance companies saying "No" to every claim (musichal)
 People smoking in non-smoking areas (shi)
The terrible bores who make lists of all the things that annoy them (patrick)
Motion sickness (kyle R)
Gum on my shoe (kevin)
WF members who don't identify by their location which country they are in (just rob)
Justin Bieber (riis marshall) (probably the best one in almost 1000 responses!!!)
Losing internet connection (shadow eyes)
Tax exempt churches (pluralized)
Trying to overtake a cyclist on a narrow country lane (kepharel)
Anyone who believes only whites can be racist (jon M)
People who eat mcdonalds (allysan)
Bullies (buzz cargo)
being yelled to by someone in another room (foolonamoon)
People who follow rules when the reason for the rules no longer applies (dave billig)
Misunderstanding words in my second language I know well (mesafalcon)
"I got mine, too bad about you"　(midnightpoet)
My sisters　(dgirl1986)
People who don't know what an adverb is (book cook)(and that’s me!)
Husbands who expect me to stop what i am doing just because they have caught me in bed with their wife (gofa)
I intensely hate snow too nowadays (ultraroel)
My husband. He annoys me often.　(amsawtell)


----------



## Riis Marshall

Hello Mesa

People who say 'obviously' when whatever being discussed is already obvious.

People who say 'simplistic' when they, in fact, mean 'simple'.

Directors of crime, thriller and detective films and TV drama who insist on putting silencers on revolvers - usually Webley 455s.

Politicians who keep telling me their actions are in my best interests.

Hospital administrators.

Human Resource and Personnel Persons.

North Korea.

Justin Bieber.

Simon Cowell.

Ant and Dec.

Stuff that doesn't work the way it's supposed to.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Humidity.

Friends who don't get that I'm joking around, even though I make it fairly obvious.

People who let their pets run loose and unsupervised outdoors.

Same as above, but keep buying new pets after the old ones run off.


----------



## ShadowEyes

Driving with an old car and constantly fearing that the tires will pop.
Losing internet connection.
Insects that inexplicably manage to crawl/fly/skitter into my house.
Packing clothes and having them get wrinkled.
Pulling a book from a shelf only to have the other books cascade.
Random encounters in RPGs when you're about to die.
That person who manages to read loudly at the coffee shop.
Also, songs that play in stores.
And probably the most annoying thing in existence, children fighting.

All of my problems would be solved if I was an axe-wielding barbarian.


----------



## Pluralized

"Truck nuts"

Commuters on Harleys who leave home at the ass crack of dawn

People whose political ideology comes purely from one media source or inherited opinion

Drivers who don't wait their turn and try to cut in at the last minute when the lane ends

The Prison-Industrial Complex

The NSA

Nancy Grace

Bobcat Goldthwaite

Pee-Wee Herman

Flies

Tax exempt churches


----------



## Schrody

The list is too long...


----------



## Kepharel

Bar persons who don’t notice you’ve been waiting to be served for 10 minutes and serves someone else who just arrives and stands next to you.

The charitable status and tax exemptions enjoyed by public schools like Eton to educate silver spoon fed rich kids just because daddy knows someone and can afford the ludicrous fees.

Trying to overtake a cyclist on a narrow country lane.

The last train home being cancelled after a howling drinking binge in a pub 12 miles from where you live.

Tinned Salmon

Ian Duncan Smith

Checkout till girl who keeps asking for price checks on items for someone who has a trolley full weeks shop while you’re there with a sandwich and a can of coke because you don’t know how to use those self service tills.

Bosses who put power and career preservation before the good of their employers and who invariably know how and who to schmooze but have to get a guy from the tech department in to press the on button of their computer.

Thinking up that killer retort that would have shut some offensive big mouth up when it's too late and the conversation has moved on.


----------



## Jon M

Twitter
Militant beliefs, specifically regarding religion, race and gender relations. 
Hardcore feminism (see above)
Anyone who believes only whites can be racist
People whose primary identification is "writer", excluding those with an obvious cool factor of 10 or more.
Healthcare administrative types who make important policy decisions but are never actually in the trenches doing the work directly affected by said policy decisions.


----------



## Allysan

Mouth breathers
slurpers
loud chewers 
people who chew with their mouths open
monsanto
killer wasps
other people's kids... I know it's horrible. 
People who eat mcdonalds. It's 2015 for crying out loud. We all know that shit's plastic. 
GMO's and pesticides


ugh I could keep this going all day!


----------



## KLJo

People who don't Google, Snopes, or think, before sharing.

Forced social interaction like chain e-mail, "99% won't share or repost", "post amen if you agree."

The fact that cable companies get paid on both ends, advertisers AND advertisement audiences.

Man sandals. Just... I can't even... NO.


----------



## bazz cargo

Bullies


----------



## joshybo

Pluralized said:


> Bobcat Goldthwaite
> 
> Pee-Wee Herman



Who doesn't like Bobcat Goldthwaite and Pee-Wee Herman.  I thought I knew you.

I get annoyed by far too much to even go into detail, but one of my big ones is people who don't wash their hands after using the bathroom.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Being told stupid lies. Where they are building a dual carriageway on the A21 there is a notice saying 'No delays in roadworks', fifty yards further on there is a speed restriction, down from sixty to forty miles an hour, so that causes no delay? It is a minor example, but I see it all the time, statements of 'fact' from 'official' sources that are blatantly untrue, they care about the environment, they wish to give me the best service possible, my interest is theirs. No it isn't!


----------



## foolonamoon

-hearing my heartbeat when I'm trying to fall asleep. 
-when my bike's chain skips off the gear and gets stuck in between 2nd & 3rd
-being yelled to by someone in another room.
-carelessness 
-self-entitlement
(guilty of the last two, by the way)


----------



## Dave Billig

People who follow rules when the reason for the rules no longer applies.
Anti-intellectuals.
People who perpetuate common misunderstandings.
The thought that a sense of honor and integrity is so often seen as optional.


----------



## KLJo

*Money related*

Not paying with exact change if I have it.

When my bills are not in order by denomination.
When my bills are not all facing the same direction.

When the bill is, for example, $11.86, and you pay $12.11, so that you get a quarter back, and the cashier looks at you like, "what sort of evil sorcery is this?" 

When friends caculate the server's tip to the penny.

When you feel rushed at the check out and don't have enough time to properly store your money without feeling inconsiderate to the next person in line.

When you're at the checkout and someone waits until everything has been rung up to start searching for their wallet. My cash and an assortment of change is at the ready the second my groceries are unloaded to the conveyor belt.


----------



## J Anfinson

When someone passes me on the highway and immediately slows down to turn off.


----------



## JustRob

Books specifically aimed at explaining computer technology to the elderly. Who do they think invented it all?

People who insist on paying back a good deed. They should pass it on to someone else to make the whole world a little better.

When I answer the phone in a deserted office and the caller says "Isn't there anyone there then?" What am I, a recording? ... Beep.

Drivers who don't cancel their indicators while driving straight along a road. They should turn off.

Shredded lettuce. How are you meant to pick it up?

Paris. Why is it in the way of all the railway lines through France?

France. Why is it in the way of getting to the rest of Europe?

London. Why is it in the way of the rest of Britain?

The word "becasue". Why can I never type it correctly? That's the reason why I can't answer many questions, damn it.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

When  bumping into someone is faked as a method to get their attention. Just say 'hi,' damnit!

Leggings. Tights. Workout clothes. A, it's too revealing, and you're making me uncomfortably warm/nauseous, or B, you're waaaay too heavy. I shouldn't be able to make out the exact shape of all your hmm-hmms, so to speak. xD

Plastic-rubber sandals. Flip flops, etc. They're cheap, they get filthy, and you look like a fool. 

Also Crocs. If you haven't heard of the brand, say thanks for it. 

Sleeveless T-shirts. Not tank tops, the other ones. They look retarded. 

Drivers who tailgate me at night. Your lights hurt my eyes. Stop it. 

Pedestrians thinking they ALWAYS have the right-of-way, even while jaywalking. I'll hit you, I swear. Haha. 

Bleached hair. Lighter colors are fine. Nigh-white is stupid. 

Also unnatural colors. Purple? Really?


----------



## Boofy

Deranged Tumblr warriors (Including but not exclusive to those who think that they can create tulpas to help them cheat on their maths exams, gainers, extremist feminists and those who believe they are animal kin... nope, not kidding), arrogance, media fuelled beauty standards, music, politicians, voters, people who inflict their vanity on others, bullying, PPI advertisements, cold callers, card tricks, the texture of popcorn and the way one strand of my hair insists on flicking the wrong way. There are a lot more things I could add but I feel I could match the word count for Ulysses and I'd risk missing my birthday.

Update: Scrolling up, I definitely concur with Keph on Iain Duncan Smith. Add Jeremy Hunt to that list, maybe Eric Pickles and Grant Shapps.

Updated update: HOW DID I FORGET DONALD TRUMP AND RUPERT MURDOCH???


----------



## JustRob

Need I say?

Junk mail that calls me Robert! No, No, No!


----------



## Boofy

JustRob said:


> Need I say?
> 
> Junk mail that calls me Robert! No, No, No!


I share your pain! I also dislike getting junk mail that addresses me as Robert ;D

In all seriousness though, my name is Bethany and every letter I receive reminds me of that damnable fact. It's on the list!


----------



## JustRob

Boofy said:


> In all seriousness though, my name is Bethany and every letter I receive reminds me of that damnable fact. It's on the list!



My angel likes the name Bethany but not her own. Perhaps you could swap. At least you wouldn't have to change your initial. Of course you are one of the few people here who knows what her name is, so let's say that it's Just B.........


----------



## stevesh

J Anfinson said:


> When someone passes me on the highway and immediately slows down to turn off.



Or the corollary - someone pulls right out in front of you and proceeds to drive well under the speed limit.

Grown-ass adults who still haven't figured out how to negotiate a four-way-stop intersection.

Immediate popups on websites asking you to sign up for their newsletter. Thanks for the offer, but I'll be leaving now.

Partisan politics.

Images of bald kids with cancer invading my Facebook page. I don't know you, and I can't pray for you.


----------



## Patrick

The terrible bores who make lists of all the things that annoy them.


----------



## Jon M

Patrick said:


> The terrible bores who make lists of all the things that annoy them.


Oh. So you're that guy.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Patrick said:


> The terrible bores who make lists of all the things that annoy them.



Thats not cool. =(

Guess you dont like us here. 

I for one like All these responses. Pleasure to read. 

Thanks all. 

－Babies crying in theathres....

Ya, Twitter is annoying too, whoever said that... and the exact change thing hit home


----------



## Patrick

Jon M said:


> Oh. So you're that guy.



My remark was tongue-in-cheek, but it contains an element of truth in that I don't live by a double standard that allows me to complain about everybody and everything else while simultaneously being offended by complaints about me. though I don't live by it perfectly, being another frail and contemptible member of humanity, I do believe in doing to others as I would have them do to me.


----------



## Allysan

^^ way to murder the momentum.


----------



## musichal

People who consistently feel the need to denigrate others in a pitiable attempt to prove their own supposed superiority, then try vainly to hide behind protestations of a pretended modesty;  I once had a co-worker who was the very paradigm of the type.  Working with her was wearing on the soul.


----------



## Kyle R

The way our society worships movie stars but doesn't give a damn about the screenwriters.

That hungry, elusive mosquito that finds its way into your bedroom at night and whines by your ears.

Motion sickness.

The driver who parks over the line _just enough_ to prevent anyone else from using the other parking space.


----------



## KLJo

Patrick said:


> The terrible bores who make lists of all the things that annoy them.



Welcome fellow hater! This is a safe space for you. <3

*Public Excursions*

The direct correlation between brushing my hair before running an errand and the odds that I will run in to someone I know. _Usually a former romantic partner, judge-y person I know, or parent of childhood friend that always inferred their precious little angel was too good for me._

People who don't put up the little divider after unloading their items on the conveyor belt. _Even though it is right in front of them and I won't be able to reach it and get my consumerist show on the road for another couple minutes, thus slowing down the whole line.
_
People who don't pull all the way over in the aisle while grabbing a product. _Although this enables one of my deepest loves of "accidentally" crashing in to the carts of people who don't pull over all the way._

Parties where you aren't particularly friendly with more than just the host/hostess.

That guy who brings the guitar to the campfire, but doesn't know any songs people actually want to sing.

People who leave more than one unfinished drink lying around at my non-BYOB event. 

People who come to a theme party/specific event with no intention of taking part. _This hapens most often on our bi-weekly poker night. I don't care that you're broke, or you've never played. Sitting behind your spouse/partner looking at your phone all night is obnoxious, and places a burden on me to entertain you, 'cause estrogen power. 

Throw your measly $20 in and LEARN, or stay home that one night out of 14._

Standing in line. _There is nothing I need or want in this world badly enough to make me patiently wait in line for more than 3 minutes <--and that one really only applies to grocery checkout_

The way people operate in parking lots, particularly ones where shopping carts are involved, makes me fear for the future of the human race.


----------



## Kevin

Gum on my shoe...

that bogey that won't let go..

nose hair...

not knowing there's food on my face, my fly's down, toily-paper dragging... or... there's a bogey hanging * _hello everyone, my name's Mikey and I'm Kevin's bogey...*

_no world peace


----------



## Kevin

A new one: Not ever running into people I've slept with.


----------



## musichal

Kevin said:


> A new one: Not ever running into people I've slept with.



Running into people I've slept with.  Actually, being ambushed by six of eight ladies I was currently sleeping with in a hotel bar in Jackson MS one Friday night where the singer was a friend and had explained the situation to the whole bar before I arrived to have several drinks thrown in my face while all my 'friends' egged it on with whistles, catcalls and guffaws in 1978.  I always hate it when that happens, and yes I was a slut.


----------



## Phil Istine

musichal said:


> Running into people I've slept with.  Actually, being ambushed by six of eight ladies I was currently sleeping with in a hotel bar in Jackson MS one Friday night where the singer was a friend and had explained the situation to the whole bar before I arrived to have several drinks thrown in my face while all my 'friends' egged it on with whistles, catcalls and guffaws in 1978.  I always hate it when that happens, and yes I was a slut.



At least I'm safe on that score; none of them would remember.


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> A new one: Not ever running into people I've slept with.


especially if they're with their husband


----------



## JustRob

This item is here because it annoys me very much. 

WF members who don't identify by their location which country they are in. The English language varies from country to country, so a comment from an unidentified source can't be relied upon as relevant. Perhaps the profiles should separately identify a person's precise language allegiance.


----------



## Sonata

JustRob said:


> This item is here because it annoys me very much.
> 
> WF members who don't identify by their location which country they are in. The English language varies from country to country, so a comment from an unidentified source can't be relied upon as relevant. Perhaps the profiles should separately identify a person's precise language allegiance.



For personal reasons I do not wish to say in which country I live.  What I will say, as I have said previously, is that I was born in England to English parents, educated through to university and graduate courses and then work in English.  I am 73 years old and English is my mother tongue.

However, I left England 30 years ago [next month] therefore I am now bilingual.  But English is still my mother tongue.

I hope that answers your query.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I don't think Rob was being personal, Sonata, but you do raise a point. English varies even in England, both by county and by class, and in a mobile world the location  is no indicator of origin.


----------



## Sonata

Olly Buckle said:


> I don't think Rob was being personal, Sonata, but you do raise a point. English varies even in England, both by county and by class, and in a mobile world the location  is no indicator of origin.



What is class?  Father was a Local Government Officer who had worked his way up to being the head of his department.  And yet he was born, together with his five siblings, in a two bed-roomed slum in the East End of London.  He had to leave school when his father died when he, Father, was just 16, and he had to support the family.  And all countries have different accents according to the area of the country in where they live.  My parents bought the not-quite finished [no tiles in kitchen or bathroom] in December 1938 and moved in in January 1939.  It was in Edgware, Middlesex, just outside of London in a new [then] suburb at the end of the Edgware Northern Line tube station, which was a couple of miles away.

So what difference would it make if I say in which country I have lived, by choice, for the last 30 years?

I studied and worked with people from all over the UK and learned their accents and what their, to me, strange words mean.  The same as I have done here for the last 30 years.  Different accents, different words, many of which I do not know the exact meaning of but understand enough to - well - understand?

Therefore I cannot understand why Rob seemed to be so annoyed when people do not state where they live.

After all - just look through all the posts and profiles - I am not the only one who does not state where I live.  The question is "Location" and my response "usually in front of my PC" actually is my location.

If Rob or anyone really wants to know where I live, please PM me and I will tell them.


----------



## KLJo

JustRob said:


> This item is here because it annoys me very much.
> 
> WF members who don't identify by their location which country they are in. The English language varies from country to country, so a comment from an unidentified source can't be relied upon as relevant. Perhaps the profiles should separately identify a person's precise language allegiance.



This one can be tough. My location is Minnesota, but as a Canadian, I tend to use Us like they are going out of style for conversational stuff, and switch to US English for anything else.


----------



## PiP

The Title of this thread is: Things that annoy you


Mesafalcon said:


> I taught an adult ESL class a few years back and a topic I really liked was "things that annoy you."
> It was usually a fun class and people never ran out of things to say.



The key to this thread is: It was usually a *fun *class and people never ran out of things to say 

Moving on...

Chewingum annoys me. People who discard their gum on the pavement and it ends up stuck to the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## Sonata

PiP - all I tried to do was respond to something that Rob said annoyed him.  

I apologise if I messed up what was supposed to be a "fun" thread.  I just responded to a comment and if I was wrong, please forgive me.


----------



## PiP

My hubby has just reminded me:  In Portugal when we are being served in a shop the assistants always direct questions to my husband. Even if I ask the question they look at him when they reply. That really gets my goat.


----------



## JustRob

Sonata:  I was specifically thinking of people like you and Schrody when I said that there ought to be a separate facility to record our language "allegiances". It doesn't matter where people are physically but which variant of English they prefer to wrote in. When it comes down to what's right and wrong in the language regional variations matter. Even if a writer is English and in England they may want to write for the American market and therefore follow American standards, but whatever the choice we should know of any bias in people's comments on the forums. It would be inappropriate for someone like myself specifically trying to write good British English to be influenced by the preferences in another area because I didn't know where the advice was coming from, i.e. the language allegiance of the commentator. It isn't about us personally but the literature that we write ultimately. 

I'm sorry if you didn't understand and that reassures you of what I was saying. My remark was not directed at anyone in particular, just making an observation on a general problem. I think the profiles are missing a specific box to fill in given that "good" language is the whole point of the forums. Personally I'm not bothered about the precise rules of the language but if others think they are important then they must clearly identify regional variations and not be misleading. 

Where necessary I specifically mention that I write in British English as well as giving my location as the UK so that WF readers can make the appropriate mental adjustments when commenting.

I posted my annoyance here because I wasn't expecting anyone to do anything about it, or shredded lettuce, Paris, France or London, which can all be equally annoying at times.


----------



## Sonata

I write in British English but I also tend to use some American English terminology as that is what is taught in schools here.  English taught by Russian teachers.  And all English language newspapers, either paper on online, now use American English spelling.

My language "allegiance" is British English, because that was all I knew.  The fact that I live in a non-English language country and am bilingual does not mean that my language is anything but British English.

I know that you were not just thinking of Schody and myself, and I thank you for that.  I also accept that I sometimes forget the English words for certain things, but, to be honest, after 30 years would you remember the English words for things that are not used in a different country?

Rob, please understand me.  And please forgive me if I misunderstood you.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Kyle R said:


> The way our society worships movie stars but doesn't give a damn about the screenwriters.



Forget screenwriters, geez.

It annoys me how people worship entertainment industry people over nurses, doctors, fire fighters and folk that actually deserve the respect.


----------



## musichal

Years ago I was conversing with co-workers and used the word nemesis.
A young lady said, "You mean neMESis."
Not wanting to embarrass her in front of others, I did not respond to her common mispronunciation. 
Later, in private, I said, "It really is nemesis."
"Who the f#$% cares?" was her reply.
That still annoys me.


----------



## Pluralized

musichal said:


> Running into people I've slept with.  Actually, being ambushed by six of eight ladies I was currently sleeping with in a hotel bar in Jackson MS one Friday night where the singer was a friend and had explained the situation to the whole bar before I arrived to have several drinks thrown in my face while all my 'friends' egged it on with whistles, catcalls and guffaws in 1978.  I always hate it when that happens, and yes I was a slut.



Uh, ........ dad?


----------



## popsprocket

Being treated like an invalid.

Unless I have the manflu in which case I am a de facto invalid and will require people around me to do everything for me.


----------



## LeeC

JustRob said:


> This item is here because it annoys me very much.
> 
> WF members who don't identify by their location which country they are in. The English language varies from country to country, so a comment from an unidentified source can't be relied upon as relevant. Perhaps the profiles should separately identify a person's precise language allegiance.





			
				LeeC said:
			
		

> Askin' 'bout what's not divulged can land one in a fresh cow paddy. Better ta mind yer own business pardner.



Doesn't sound like someone in New England, so maybe a person's location isn't  that telling. The wife introduces me as, "A cowboy that came east for an education and it didn't take." Even her English (save the tell-tale Hahvahd accent) is and odd mix, growing up an Army brat. 

A "precise language allegiance" (whatever that means) can be hard to pin down. Imagine the influences on a Scot-Shoshone mix child growing up in a northern Rockies region, where the abhorred English beyond the reservation was a mix of Canadian, Mexican, Midwestern, Southern, and who knows what else. Then pile on that adult influences ranging many accents across the U.S., together with a decade in Europe and Indochina. Still I have trouble understanding some of Bazz's phrases, but I find them refreshing and cute. 

We humans tend to try to package things up neat and tidy, even going so far as to distance ourselves from the natural world that sustains us. Our so-called intelligence is to me somewhat self-aggrandizing, but then I'm only an ignorant bystander with a naturalist's mindset. 

Vive la différence, it's the spice of life 

Peace bro


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Stephanie Meyer and E.L James.


----------



## LeeC

PiP said:


> My hubby has just reminded me:  In Portugal when we are being served in a shop the assistants always direct questions to my husband. Even if I ask the question they look at him when they reply. That really gets my goat.


Oh oh, that's something that would make my wife see red ;-)


----------



## J Anfinson

popsprocket said:


> Being treated like an invalid.
> 
> Unless I have the manflu in which case I am a de facto invalid and will require people around me to do everything for me.



Not me. My wife hates it that I can be sick as a dog and still won't ask her to do stuff for me. I have manliness to prove, dammit.


----------



## am_hammy

When I ask a question multiple times but do not get an answer. And we are talking yes or no questions. Yep.

And when balloons move around at night. Annoying and creeeeeepy!


----------



## musichal

Snack wrappers so strong that trying to open without a utensil destroys the snack.


----------



## PiP

The print size of instruction labels on medicine bottles it is so small I need a magnifying glass and my glasses to read it...


----------



## Mesafalcon

I hate doing things when I have a headache or I'm tired.


----------



## Angelicpersona

Sitting in traffic - I've been known to take a longer route that I know is free of traffic, just so I don't have to sit idling.

People not using their turn signals - I've almost gotten into more accidents because of people not signaling... it's a safety hazard guys! C'mon!

People not knowing what "yield" means - we've got a gigantic roundabout in my city. And at the yield, people just STOP. No guys, it's not a stop, it's a yield...

People who consistently use the wrong word, even though you've given them the right word more times than you can count. My one coworker constantly says "ammonia" when she means "pneumonia"... I've given up trying to correct her...

People looking for something in a store that CLEARLY does not have what they're looking for. Had this happen more than once to me recently.

People who are really nasty, but not in an overt way that you can call them out on.

People with very little work ethic. And on a related thought - people who get away with doing very little work.


----------



## McJibbles

Slackers


----------



## Boofy

People who demand I should gank when I go mid on DOTA. Trench tier MMR games have players that insist every mid hero should always try to help out in the side lanes. Follow the meta, damn you! Or don't, kappa. GG, we lost.


----------



## Phil Istine

People who can pick an argument from the most benign situation - both on and off the internet.

Politicians who publicly make  assumptions about why people voted the way they did when, in reality, most vote for the least bad option or just don't bother.  Look here scumbag, I may have voted for your party, but it's only because I think you are the least likely to <insert undesirable policies here>.

Drivers who overtake and then slow down to unduly delay me.

Drivers who, when pulling in after overtaking, do so well within the normal stopping distance for that speed (I drive a three tonne van you idiot, not a Smartcar).

Road planners who think that lane markings on roundabouts should be the exact width of a car and not an inch more (amplified when spending cuts ensure that the markings aren't even refreshed after fading).

Drivers who cut across lane markings at roundabouts because they think you're supposed to drive around them in the straightest line possible.

I would love to post a roadsign on the entry to a roundabout "CAUTION: The lane markings on this roundabout are for decorative purposes only." 

My downstairs neighbour who doesn't know how to oil door hinges and insists on making them squeak when I need to sleep.  I even gifted him a can of WD 40 and made a genuinely polite request.  The a-hole probably drank it.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Thanks for all the great responses, this list is comimg together super fast.  

It annoys me when I make a post I think is good and get few responses!

Not annoyed on this one.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Mesafalcon said:


> －Babies crying in theathres....



How could you ever dislike a baby? 

Now, people who inflict theatres on poor innocent babies, that's different, bet they are the sort who don't switch their phones off and shout 'fire' as well


----------



## Boofy

Oh I've got a doozy! People who think that "42" was the meaning of life in The Hitchhikers Guide, and not the answer to 6*9. I heard a guy make the joke on the bus the other day. I had to butt in, of course, to tell him that he was woefully wrong. I bet I am on the list of things that annoy him... "Strangers who disrupt your conversations to be pedantic" or perhaps "Weird, owl-eyed know-it-alls".


----------



## Plasticweld

Boofy said:


> People who demand I should gank when I go mid on DOTA. Trench tier MMR games have players that insist every mid hero should always try to help out in the side lanes. Follow the meta, damn you! Or don't, kappa. GG, we lost.





Young people who now speak a different language and make me feel my age..... I have no clue what you just said :}


----------



## PiP

Plasticweld said:


> Young people who now speak a different language and make me feel my age..... I have no clue what you just said :}



I particularly noticed this change of language when I returned to the UK recently: cracker-lacking, stroll on, and a host of others that are simple words for something quite obscene.


----------



## stevesh

I have a brand new one, but it seems I'm not permitted to describe it here.


----------



## PiP

stevesh said:


> I have a brand new one, but it seems I'm not permitted to describe it here.



I can recommend investing in a good goat - you can chat to them in private. They are good listeners and even offer good advice when the red mist descends LOL

Sticking with animals: barking dogs annoy me. Even my goat is tired of hearing me complain about barking dogs and has since advised I buy earplugs 



Phil Istine said:


> Drivers who overtake and then slow down to unduly delay me.
> 
> Drivers who, when pulling in after overtaking, do so well within the normal stopping distance for that speed (I drive a three tonne van you idiot, not a Smartcar).
> 
> Road planners who think that lane markings on roundabouts should be the exact width of a car and not an inch more (amplified when spending cuts ensure that the markings aren't even refreshed after fading).
> 
> Drivers who cut across lane markings at roundabouts because they think you're supposed to drive around them in the straightest line possible.
> 
> I would love to post a roadsign on the entry to a roundabout "CAUTION: The lane markings on this roundabout are for decorative purposes only."
> 
> My downstairs neighbour who doesn't know how to oil door hinges and insists on making them squeak when I need to sleep. I even gifted him a can of WD 40 and made a genuinely polite request. The a-hole probably drank it.



You sound just like my husband! I wonder if you are related


----------



## Kyle R

Speaking of driving-related annoyances—I have one that has become ever more apparent since we had a child: drivers who behave aggressively toward those driving the speed limit, as if the person obeying the laws of the road is somehow in the wrong.


----------



## Phil Istine

PiP said:


> I particularly noticed this change of language when I returned to the UK recently: cracker-lacking, stroll on, and a host of others that are simple words for something quite obscene.



A few years ago, a kid I know described someone as wicked.  I told him off and explained that the subject of discussion was a decent guy.  He looked puzzled and said something like, "Yeah, I know.  He's wicked."  Much headscratching on both sides until I caught up


----------



## Phil Istine

PiP said:


> You sound just like my husband! I wonder if you are related



Maybe.  Which planet does he come from?


----------



## midnightpoet

Plasticweld said:


> Young people who now speak a different language and make me feel my age..... I have no clue what you just said :}



Yeah, daddy-o, I don't dig that jive either.:cool2:

Each generation does talk a language to confound their elders, it does seem to be happening faster nowadays.


----------



## PiP

Phil Istine said:


> Maybe.  Which planet does he come from?


Mars


----------



## musichal

The biggest annoyance of all to me remains visitors who sit and text while conversing;  here's a tip to them:  Just stay home!  No, you are not multi-tasking.  If I lapse into silence, you don't even notice.  Besides, if visiting me is a task, then how can I get off your to-do list?


----------



## Mesafalcon

it annoys me when I come home and find I have left a light on. 

it annoys me when a movie trailer is awesome and the movie is crappy.


----------



## Kyle R

Mesafalcon said:


> it annoys me when a movie trailer is awesome and the movie is crappy.





Speaking of that . . . it annoys me when a movie trailer gives away too much of the movie. All I want to know is the premise. Don't show me all the plot points, too!


----------



## LeeC

When I'm annoyed with a niggling point the wife is making, I distract her by humming "It's a man's world." It's like waving a red flag to distract a bull.


----------



## stevesh

PiP said:


> I can recommend investing in a good goat - you can chat to them in private. They are good listeners and even offer good advice when the red mist descends LOL



Thanks. I might try the goat. My 'conversation' with a jackass was unproductive.


----------



## aj47

Amongst the hings that annoy me:  People on both sides of the annoyance issue.  See my sig.  Sure, folks shouldn't get easily annoyed, but netiquette is also about not being excessively annoying.  Too many folks forget this.  

I'm also annoyed by pity parties.  Sure, life may deal you a raw hand, but you choose how you react to it.

One of the biggest things that annoys me is people who think other people's pain is funny.  When a guy takes a groin shot, for example, some people find it hilarious.  That kind of thing is all over "funniest video" venues.  Um, no, it's not funny and no, I'm not going to laugh.


----------



## stevesh

astroannie said:


> Amongst the hings that annoy me:  People on both sides of the annoyance issue.  See my sig.  Sure, folks shouldn't get easily annoyed, but netiquette is also about not being excessively annoying.  Too many folks forget this.
> 
> I'm also annoyed by pity parties.  Sure, life may deal you a raw hand, but you choose how you react to it.
> 
> One of the biggest things that annoys me is people who think other people's pain is funny.  When a guy takes a groin shot, for example, some people find it hilarious.  That kind of thing is all over "funniest video" venues.  Um, no, it's not funny and no, I'm not going to laugh.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cPjScfdUlP0


----------



## walker

First and foremost, aggressive drivers. I don't know if annoyed is the right word. They terrify me.


----------



## Mesafalcon

walker said:


> First and foremost, aggressive drivers. I don't know if annoyed is the right word. They terrify me.



Ya, that term is fine in my book. 

Buying gas annoys me more than aggressive drivers. 

Im ready for solar energy to invade the world. Time to move on.


----------



## bdcharles

What annoys me? There is one thing that annoys me more than anything. It gets me so mad I have to shake my fists and yell at the TV, and I'll froth at the mouth every time someone brings it up. Really, somebody ought to do something!


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Buying gas annoys me more than aggressive drivers.


Like the old man said about coal, 'Why do they charge so much, they only get it out of the ground?' Heck, they don't even have to dig oil.


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## LeeC

walker said:


> Solar energy has already invaded the world!
> 
> I drove by a field of solar panels yesterday. Turns out that the solar panels belong to a Frito-Lay plant, that gets 50% of its electricity from the panels. There will be plenty of farmland available for projects like that in Arizona after next year, when water restrictions from Lake Mead and the Colorado River will likely be put into effect.



Seems to me you're missing the bigger picture, and possibly what Mesafalcon was getting at. Our reliance on fossil fuels has so altered the habitat on our little blue planet that in good part it has facilitated the major extinction event in progress. Which in turn means the natural world is working overtime in its trial and error fashion evolving new offsetting biodiversity to maintain the continuum of physical life (not necessarily ours). Think -cide resistant plants we call weeds and superbugs resistant to antibiotics, not to mention our "modern" agriculture effects on pollinators (wait till you see the effects on the food chain), and many many other things.

Our actions also have an effect on resource availability and weather pattern changes over time, which plays to what else you mention. 


*So what really bugs me* is how big money interests lead so many around by the nose, as per example your mention of "Frito-Lay" (a purveyor of junk food that's facilitating the acceleration of obesity and overall decline of health). Albeit a small example compared to the oxymoron of big business (like Walmart, Monsanto, etc.) going "green." 


"_Probably the most visible example of unintended consequences, is what happens every time humans try to change the natural ecology of a place._"  ~  Margaret J. Wheatley


“_Men say they know many things;_
_But lo! they have taken wings, —_
_The arts and sciences,_
_And a thousand appliances;_
_The wind that blows_
_Is all that any body knows_” 
  ~  Henry David Thoreau


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## LeeC

Didn't mean to be an over zealous naturalist, it was just the linking of Frito-Lay and green that set me off ;-) 

One of my favorite quips is, "If they paint it green, there's usually big greenbacks behind it." 

Personally I think the jury is still out on whether humankind can live up to it's potential. Think of how Aldo Leopold's "A Sand County Almanac" was a defining moment in the environmental movement, yet hardly a decade later we needed Rachel Carson to remind us with "Silent Spring." Today our little blue planet is even the worse for wear. 

We all do our best with what we've got to work with. I tired of writing ecological papers years back as only the choir took notice. Now I'm in the midst of trying to find a publisher for my book. It being Literary eco-fiction you can imagine it's hard finding interest ;-)

Best wishes


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## InstituteMan

I'm pretty hard to annoy, which annoys my wife. Then her annoyance with me annoys me.

The way that convoluted scenario unfolds is someone, usually a client on which my livelihood partially depends, will make an unreasonable demand or be rude or something. My way of dealing with such a scenario is a patient and polite calibration of my client's behavior and expectations. My reputation and relationships pay the bills, so I don't want to risk those out of anger. InstituteWoman, though, goes from annoyed to indignant on my behalf real fast. She usually wants me to at least tell off the offending party, sometimes worse. (aside: there's a lot reasons why my wife isn't in my profession, a lack of patience with poor behavior being a chief reason; her advice is well intended, but not helpful) Then she'll be frustrated when I don't take her advice. I appreciate her devotion and all, but I'm stuck between running my business and keeping my wife happy. That's an annoying spot to be in.


----------



## KLJo

danielstj said:


> Stephanie Meyer and E.L James.



Twilight haters, especially if they haven't read them.

Truthfully, I walked out of the first movie. I was falling asleep. A few months later, my teenage daughter bought the books, and asked me to read them with her. It is a fine, light, story, and there is certainly nothing so hate-worthy that all the drama is justified.

Seems like a lot of sour grapes over her success.


----------



## am_hammy

When a person makes plans with you and flakes. THEN, they don't even make any move to reschedule plans. It's just left up in the air. Ball's in your court now, bro.



walker said:


> First and foremost, aggressive drivers. I don't know if annoyed is the right word. They terrify me.



Heh, we probably wouldn't get along on the road then :glee:

I'm only aggressive when people are going well below the speed limit and cause issues on the road. I don't tail people, but it would be nice if they moved out of my way.

Though I must say, I do have a bit of road rage and try my hardest to be calm while driving. So on behalf of all aggressive drivers, I'm sworries


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I'm only aggressive when people are going well below the speed limit and cause issues on the road.


The problem then is that these drivers are the most likely to lack competence and respond badly, their driving deteriorating further, giving them a wide berth and room for error is the rational way. I try to smile tolerantly when this happens in front of me, it is amazing how much altering the outer face can calm the inner being.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Poor understanding of evolutionary concepts.



> Which in turn means the natural world is working overtime in its trial and error fashion evolving new offsetting biodiversity to maintain the continuum of physical life (not necessarily ours).



This contains an element of misconception. The Darwinian concept of evolution differed from previous models in that it advocates purely random mutation, the environment then acts upon these mutations by killing those least adapted to it by population pressure. Species have no mechanism to generate more or more varied mutations under hostile conditions.

The reasons things like MRSA superbugs evolve so quickly are they combine a hostile environment with other factors.
The first is that they are so simple that most mutations are capable of working. In contrast higher mammals are so complicated that most mutations are not only negative, they are complete non-starters, still births; of the rest very few are actually useful, most tolerable at best. 
Then reproductive mechanisms of bacteria do not act one on one, they form things like chains and circles of many individuals, where the mutation is not only shared between a larger group, but also can take a different position in the DNA chain and act in a variety of ways upon those individuals, that means that mutations have a better chance of acting favourably.
Also generations are short, several an hour sometimes, many in a day, rather than one every twenty or thirty years like us.

There is no element of ‘Working ... to maintain’ in any fashion, that is a hangover from previous Lamarkian type models involving an element of purpose, Darwinism  proposes a purely random process, and all the evidence suggests that, while the model is not perfect, it is the best that we have in any of the scientific disciplines, i.e. very good.

Sorry Lee, the rant is an indication of how touchy I can be on that subject, I am sure you understand what I am getting at really, I am inclined to jump on any slip of the tongue.


----------



## McJibbles

Just an example:

Me: Alright brain. Good Work today. You need some sleep though, so let's bring it in earlier than usual tonight.

Brain: Oh, no problem.

***6 hours later***

Me: Brain, what are you doing? Now you will be tired tomorrow!

Brain: (foaming at the brainy mouth, heavy metal voice) SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!!!!!!


----------



## Mesafalcon

McJibbles said:


> Just an example:
> 
> Me: Alright brain. Good Work today. You need some sleep though, so let's bring it in earlier than usual tonight.
> 
> Brain: Oh, no problem.
> 
> ***6 hours later***
> 
> Me: Brain, what are you doing? Now you will be tired tomorrow!
> 
> Brain: (foaming at the brainy mouth, heavy metal voice) SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!!!!!!



I didn't 100% get this... the last line isn't what I usually think is why... it's more like _S**T! I'm still up!_

but it made me think of those times when I say "I'm going to bed at this time and finally getting some sleep tonight" and then start doing something and by the time I know it, its like 4 hours passed when I wanted to fall asleep.

And... its an annoying habit of mine.

Thanks

MrJ

*Next person to reply is *#100! =)*


----------



## Sonata

Having once again, when stopped at the cash desk in out little local store while an assistant takes out my purchases, puts them on the cash desk and then returns them to my bag, I had to politely request someone [not a local] that my chair is not for leaning on and I am only stopped until my purchases are returned to the bag on the back of my chair.

"Why not" she said.  "Why can I not lean on your chair when you are sitting down?"

So I switched on and reversed - slowly - into her.

I can be a real meanie when people use my chairs and/or scooters as leaning objects.


----------



## stevesh

walker said:


> First and foremost, aggressive drivers. I don't know if annoyed is the right word. They terrify me.



Easily fixed - stay out of our way, and nobody gets hurt.




The fact that the nuclear power industry insists it can store nuclear waste safely for 250,000 years while we haven't figured out a practical way to store solar energy overnight.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Over 1000 views and over 100 posts in like three days. 

"Do you smoke?" I'm on your tail and moving fast. Thanks again all who added things that annoy you. 

My wife being in a bad mood for a bad reason really annoys me...


----------



## Kevin

Prosciutto. Not the food but the word. Not the word but the written form of it. See, if you take the 'i' and move it to before the 'c' then is spells prosecute-o. Therefore, when I see the written form of the word, _even though I know how to say it...  
_I say it pro-sk-uto. "Yargh!"-- which I can't even say because I already look like a dolt/ignorant barbarian for saying it wrong. Fffffffrah-gee-lay!


----------



## Entity

Spotify Ads
Most of the people at my school
One word replies
My Family
Spotify Ads
When my friends ditch me
People who say sorry a lot
Spotify Ads
People that talk really loud
People that talk to me before noon
My older sister


----------



## Mesafalcon

Entity said:


> Spotify Ads
> Most of the people at my school
> One word replies
> My Family
> Spotify Ads
> When my friends ditch me
> People who say sorry a lot
> Spotify Ads
> People that talk really loud
> People that talk to me before noon
> My older sister



Yup. Spotify ads are terrible... Good one. 

Those Youtube ones bother me too.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Youtube ads, yes. Especially when they don't give you the option to skip it after five seconds. ...


----------



## Ariel

It annoys me that Miss will sit and play in public restrooms.  Every place we go she needs to "use the bathroom."  Three times this weekend I've had to go looking for her only to find that she's been doing one or two things _instead of_ using the restroom.

1) She's taken to making toilet paper jewelry.  This is apparently a long, drawn out process.
2) She'll play in the sink and just let the water run over her hands; never touching the soap.
3) She'll strike up a conversation with any and all people waiting to use the restroom.

She's very independent and hates when she feels like she isn't trusted but, by golly, she's starting to lose her self-monitoring bathroom privileges.


----------



## InstituteMan

amsawtell said:


> It annoys me that Miss will sit and play in public restrooms.  Every place we go she needs to "use the bathroom."  Three times this weekend I've had to go looking for her only to find that she's been doing one or two things _instead of_ using the restroom.
> 
> 1) She's taken to making toilet paper jewelry.  This is apparently a long, drawn out process.
> 2) She'll play in the sink and just let the water run over her hands; never touching the soap.
> 3) She'll strike up a conversation with any and all people waiting to use the restroom.
> 
> She's very independent and hates when she feels like she isn't trusted but, by golly, she's starting to lose her self-monitoring bathroom privileges.



One of our daughters took up hiding in stores when she was little. She thought it was great fun to be deep in a rack of coats or something while her parents frantically searched for her, like hide and seek amped up. That was well beyond annoying. The kid quickly lost her walking without holding a parent's hand privileges.


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## Terry D

My annoyance triggers are multiple and varied, so I’ll spread them over a few posts. Let’s start with writing annoyances (since this is a writing forum).

People who use the word ‘prolly’ instead of probably: “They prolly don’t realize they sound like a bubble-headed sixth-grader.”

People who use ‘then’ when they mean ‘than’: “My head is more empty _then_ your head!” (Often an auto-correct error, but still annoying)

Lazy people who can’t be bothered with the shift key.

People who don’t care about the difference between a Main Character (MC) and a protagonist, usually the same folks who believe that a villain and an antagonist are always the same thing.

People who believe that editors exist to fix all the grammatical, spelling, and punctuation they can’t be bothered to learn.

People who think they can be good writers without being readers.

People who believe you can learn everything you need to know about writing from books, and teachers.

People who believe there is no value in learning from books and teachers.

People who want you to believe that writing is more art than craft.

People who want you to believe that the craft part is easy.


----------



## Kyle R

I get annoyed when people insult others based on their reading preferences.

Oh yeah—and form rejections that don't include your name in the correspondence, but addresses you as, "Dear Sir or Madam," or, "Dear Writer," instead. :grief:

Also: submission forms that accept only plain text, and therefore don't allow the use of italics in your story writing. Sometimes, italics are a requirement of the story!


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> Poor understanding of evolutionary concepts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Which in turn means the natural world is working overtime in its trial and error fashion evolving new offsetting biodiversity to maintain the continuum of physical life (not necessarily ours)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This contains an element of misconception. The Darwinian concept of evolution differed from previous models in that it advocates purely random mutation, the environment then acts upon these mutations by killing those least adapted to it by population pressure. Species have no mechanism to generate more or more varied mutations under hostile conditions.
> 
> The reasons things like MRSA superbugs evolve so quickly are they combine a hostile environment with other factors.
> The first is that they are so simple that most mutations are capable of working. In contrast higher mammals are so complicated that most mutations are not only negative, they are complete non-starters, still births; of the rest very few are actually useful, most tolerable at best.
> Then reproductive mechanisms of bacteria do not act one on one, they form things like chains and circles of many individuals, where the mutation is not only shared between a larger group, but also can take a different position in the DNA chain and act in a variety of ways upon those individuals, that means that mutations have a better chance of acting favourably.
> Also generations are short, several an hour sometimes, many in a day, rather than one every twenty or thirty years like us.
> 
> There is no element of ‘Working ... to maintain’ in any fashion, that is a hangover from previous Lamarkian type models involving an element of purpose, Darwinism  proposes a purely random process, and all the evidence suggests that, while the model is not perfect, it is the best that we have in any of the scientific disciplines, i.e. very good.
> 
> Sorry Lee, the rant is an indication of how touchy I can be on that subject, I am sure you understand what I am getting at really, I am inclined to jump on any slip of the tongue.
Click to expand...


And I, being a stubborn old fart, in turn am touchy about my words being misunderstood/misconstrued. I tried to keep my words general enough for the average reader, to give an indication of the bigger picture without getting into detail that glosses their eyes over rather than impresses them. 

Too often in my experience what the "butterfly collector" mindset (no personal disparagement intended) loses sight of in the minutiae of scholarly detail, is the bigger picture of the continuum of physical life facilitated by offsetting balance through life form variations on a theme. Without the myriad of interactions striving for a measure of balance, the cycle of life would play itself out, or at least revert to a much simpler state. As any life form not only affects and alters other life forms, but also their habitat, we're only beginning to better understand this intricacy of the biodiversity dance. Understanding that is increasingly hampered by accelerating changes we're a party to, as the essence of nature is change in maintaining a semblance of balance. Too many only see chaos for concentrating on seemingly distinct details we can identify, and/or confuse others by pontificating details they've come by, without relating them to the overarching concept of physical life continuum. Yet others abhor overall conceptual understanding of the natural world, because they can't deal with the fact that physical life, beyond simpler forms existing by converting abiotic elements, is fueled by physical life. 

"_The subtlety of nature is greater many times over than the subtlety of the senses and understanding._"  ~  Francis Bacon

Basically yes, microorganisms can adapt to changing environments to a greater extent because they can alter their chemical compositions. Something that's impractical in higher life forms because of all the interdependent cells. Also something too few may see as boding ill for our higher (as in complexity, not superiority) life form in this sixth great extinction event underway. 

"_Loss is nothing else but change, and change is Nature's delight._"  ~  Marcus Aurelius

And yes, changes are random, often unnoticed in small mutations, which is what I meant by nature's trial and error process. Obviously starting from very simple forms, complexity increases until tangents of development overly strain the necessary balance for life cycle renewal, or abiotic changes interfere, which is where applicable evolutionary changes facilitate adaptation to new conditions. Something I see as a "working" model in the natural world process of physical life continuum, and sometimes phrase in a subjective sense of  ‘Working ... to maintain’ so as to draw in those not aware of just how dependent they are on the natural world. 

My early nurturing as a so-called naturalist harkens back to Shoshone ancestors that existed in the Northern Rockies for ten thousand years without unduly affecting the natural world, because they understood how it sustained them. That in contrast to the predominate culture today that in only several hundred years has accelerated habitat change to the detriment of their own existence. 

"_In nature there are neither rewards nor punishments; there are consequences._"  ~  Robert Green Ingersoll

Language of course advances understanding, but to me seems to have reached a point of Clintonesque in confusing interpretation, to the point of at a minimum hindering understanding, and beyond in furthering manipulation. 

"_What we call Man's power over Nature turns out to be a power exercised by some men over other men with Nature as its instrument._"  ~  C. S. Lewis

We've both had our little say, as I see it more misunderstanding than dissension, and maybe this is a good point to let it lie, leaving others to reach their own conclusions ;-) We're hogging this thread 


Peace Olly


----------



## stevesh

walker said:


> Actually, aggressive driving does hurt people.
> 
> http://www.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/aggressive/aggproplanner/page05.htm



No shit.

[FONT=verdana, arial, sans serif]"The National Highway  Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) defines aggressive driving as "the  operation of a motor 	vehicle in a manner that endangers or is likely to endanger persons or  property"—a traffic and not a criminal offense like 		road rage.  Examples include speeding or driving too fast for conditions, improper  lane changing, tailgating and improper 	passing."

If the NHTSA _defines_ aggressive drivers as those who endanger others, I suppose you'd have to say that they endanger others (assuming you can rely on the judgement of an agency whose Web people can't spell 'aggressive' in the page title).

I consider myself to be an 'aggressive driver', in that I drive faster than most, especially on the freeway. 'Too fast for conditions' is a judgement call, depending on driver skill. I don't know what 'improper lane changing' is, nor 'improper passing'. I only tailgate those brain-dead saps who aren't familiar with the phrase 'keep right except to pass', which is a legal requirement in the state where I live and a reasonable courtesy everywhere.

As I said, there's no need to fear me, just drive as you are supposed to and stay out of my way.

Full disclosure: I haven't had an accident or a traffic ticket in 35 years.
[/FONT]


----------



## Terry D

stevesh said:


> Full disclosure: I haven't had an accident or a traffic ticket in 35 years.



Reminds me of the man who fell off a tall building and, as he fell past each successive floor, was heard saying, "So far so good."


----------



## stevesh

Terry D said:


> Reminds me of the man who fell off a tall building and, as he fell past each successive floor, was heard saying, "So far so good."



Yup, that's exactly the same thing.


----------



## Ariel

This thread.


----------



## LeeC

An associate once I would never ride with, had a habit of saying, "I've never had an accident that was my fault."


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## Kevin

Unsafe lane changing is where the other drivers have to hit their brakes or avoid.

 I drive fast. Not that fast. There was a guy one busy, traffic-filled commute, really moving, cutting around, _Too fast-Too furious/G.T.A._ style.  He ended up crashing the entire freeway. He made it through, but he caused the accidents behind him. That guy was annoying. People that cause accidents are annoying. When I'm on the road I need to go; not stop. Everyone wants to go, not stop, and then some unsafe driver crashes- game over. That is annoying. They should catch him, punish him; take his family out, public shaming, beat them with rubber hoses on television, public stockade after... Do they have any idea how many people are effected? Hmm, do they? all those vehicles stuck, waiting for the tow trucks, those lazy tow truck drivers with their greasy overalls, poor shaving jobs, and b.o.,  sucking on their soggy cigars in the corner of their mouths with their smug looks while everyone is waiting, waiting, waiting...

Sometimes people are too aggressive, sometimes they are too meek. It's fine as long as others don't have to suffer for it. When you get two meek drivers side by side, everyone has to wait for them. If their skills are not up to par they should not be behind the wheel. When it comes to it and  it's my turn, I'll give up my license. In the meantime, if the flow is being interrupted they should pull over, get out of the way. You see, we're not in our cars to wait; we're in them to go; we're trying to go somewhere, not wait somewhere. If you're not up to it get out of your car. Take a bus, take a train but don't make the rest of us have to sit and wait. Some of us might go ballistic and you wouldn't want to be the cause of that, would you, because it's not nice; you're not being nice making other people go ballistic.


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## Terry D

stevesh said:


> Yup, that's exactly the same thing.



Exactly? Really? I just thought it was very similar.


----------



## Blade

PiP said:


> My hubby has just reminded me:  In Portugal when we are being served in a shop the assistants always direct questions to my husband. Even if I ask the question they look at him when they reply. That really gets my goat.



I imagine that is a rough one, being deferred away from when you are standing right there. The obvious solution would be to get rid of your husband which is really no solution at all.:hopelessness:


----------



## KLJo

Ooh! I'm glad you quoted that Blade. I missed it the first time through, and it is an epic one!

I would just keep pretending I didn't hear until they looked directly and answered.

"I'm so sorry, pardon?"


----------



## scrub puller

Yair . . .

It annoys me we have lost the ability to manufacture decent safety matches.

It annoys me television/recording studios have lost the ability to match music to the dialogue . . . the music is always too loud and drowns out the speakers . . . yes, yes, I know I am a bit deaf but I can watch an older movie or TV shows with no problems.

It annoys me a perfectly simple piece of machinery such as crawler tractor (bulldozer) has been allowed to be developed to the point where it is almost unrepairable unless you have access to the manufacturers vey expensive software.

I could start whinging but I'm in a good mood this morning.

Cheers.


----------



## Terry D

Science things that annoy me:

Every exoplanet discovery being hailed as, "One step closer to finding extra-terrestrial life." Finding another rock, or ball of gas, or ice giant isn't 'getting closer' to anything.

People who try to use statistics to 'prove' that intelligent life must exist elsewhere. You can't base a statistical analysis on a sample size of one (Earth).

Astrology

Xenobiology (You can't study what you haven't yet found).

String 'Theory'. It cannot be tested, so it doesn't merit the classification of 'theory'.

Ancient Aliens (Or anything else claiming visitation from extra-terrestrials).

Any 'clean energy' source which releases water vapor as by-product (Hydrogen fuel cells, nuclear power, etc.). Everyone wrings their hands over CO2, but CO2 only makes up 3% of the greenhouse gasses in the atmosphere. Water vapor is a far more dangerous greenhouse gas, and it makes up 95%. Climate change models routinely ignore water vapor to focus on CO2.


----------



## KLJo

Are you a lone earther, Terry?


----------



## Blade

Terry D said:
			
		

> Science things that annoy me:
> 
> Every exoplanet discovery being hailed as, "One step closer to finding extra-terrestrial life." Finding another rock, or ball of gas, or ice giant isn't 'getting closer' to anything.



:encouragement:Thank God; I am no longer alone.:smile:

Getting in line at a convenience store only to find I am caught in a line-up behind someone immersed in 'lottery trauma' of some sort. With a wad of tickets in hand they frantically beseech the helpless clerk to untangle their mess. If they don't know what's going on who does?:???:

If I go into a so called 'convenience' store for one or two little items I expect to be in and out quickly though as of late I try to avoid them. Why is my time being wasted by someone else's incompetence?](*,)


----------



## Terry D

KLJo said:


> Are you a lone earther, Terry?



Not at all. I think there is other life 'out there'. I also think it's far more likely to be something very simple, or even something we might not recognize as life, than it is to be intelligent and technological in nature. Most of the galaxy is very inhospitable, and life -- as far as we know -- needs a great deal of stability. Our biologically infested planet could easily be an outlier on the great graph of who's who in the universe. We simply don't know enough yet for anyone to know anything for sure.


----------



## Blade

walker said:
			
		

> Here in the U.S., there is no high-level nuclear waste disposal site for civilian nuclear waste.



Is there one anywhere?:???: It is rather disturbing that after all the years these plants have been in operation there is no permanent resolution for the waste. These people should finish what they started.:dejection:


----------



## joshybo

Blade said:


> Why is my time being wasted by someone else's incompetence?](*,)


I'm pretty sure Buddha probably said that some place or another.


----------



## stevesh

walker said:


> OK, full disclosure. I have driven aggressively at times, although it is not my normal M.O. I would say I drive aggressively about 5% of the time, maybe if I'm late to an appointment, or something like that. Otherwise, I'm the guy you're honking at. Anyway, I hope this post doesn't sound like a holier-than-thou kind of thing. I have made some dangerous maneuvers on the road.
> 
> 1. But, are you sure you are in the right lane for the right reason? "Keep right except to pass," is the law everywhere, as far as I know, _on divided highways with limited access_. On surface streets, people have the right of way in the left lane,_ not only because they need to pass, but also because they are either making or anticipating a left-hand turn._ They could anticipate a turn from a mile or more away--in fact, it is prudent to do so when there is a lot of traffic and it is difficult to change lanes.
> 
> There was a viral Internet video a year or two ago, from Florida, that a driver took from the left-hand lane of a surface street. Some idiot in a pickup truck was tailgating her, then passed on the right, flipping her the bird, then promptly ran his truck off the road, which everybody got a big kick out of. The driver of the truck claimed that the woman ahead of him was going too slow in the fast lane, but the police stated quickly and clearly that _there is no "fast" lane on surface streets_.
> 
> That particular issue drives me nuts, because I have to make a left-hand turn every day on a busy surface street, and all of the idiots who think that they know the rules of the road, and want to drive 15 mph over the speed limit in the lane I have to turn out of, either tailgate me, or honk, or swerve to get around me, etc. _It is not their lane_.
> 
> 2. How can you justify tailgating under any circumstances? If you're riding my butt, what do I do when a dog or a kid runs out into the road in front of me? You still think it's a good idea to tailgate? Really?



Sorry, I thought I made it clear that I was talking about freeway driving. Of course driving in the proper lane on surface streets in order to make a left turn makes sense, but I think you have a responsibility to enter that lane as late as reasonably possible, if there is faster traffic present. The 'keep right except to pass' _law_ may not apply to surface streets, but I think the courtesy does.

The problem with your objection to tailgating is that so many incompetent and clueless drivers seem happy to drive down the left lane (again, on the expressway) at or below the speed limit, and never look in their mirrors. It's possible that they might notice my grill in the mirror in their peripheral vision and do the right thing. Not many dogs or kids on limited access highways, and it wouldn't be unlikely that I would notice a deer or other obstruction before you did, which is kind of the point of my rants here. Driving well isn't that difficult. Mostly, you just have to pay attention.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I thought of some more.

People who refuse comfort. Fine, go be alone and wither, haha. Isolation doesn't do a brain any good. 

Cargo shorts. 

Socks with sandals. 

Video games with completely linear story lines. Let me make a choice, dangit! 

Skinny jeans. 

Country accents. Western accents. 

'Southern gentleman.' The very phrase is an oxymoron. 

Cold people. If you're so cold all the time, wear a scarf, and bring a jacket. I don't wanna hear it. Haha.


----------



## J Anfinson

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Country accents. Western accents.
> 
> 'Southern gentleman.' The very phrase is an oxymoron.



Them's fightin' words.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

J Anfinson said:


> Them's fightin' words.



  Then maybe, I just might see you tomorrow, out front of the town hall, at high noon.  ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)


----------



## LeeC

Let's keep this thread civil shall we ))))


----------



## Mesafalcon

amsawtell said:


> This thread.



Hey now, easy on the thread, the thread is just the messenger. 

I guess it can annoy you to read a bunch of things that annoy people tho.


----------



## InstituteMan

My younger daughter's cat annoys me. The fool thing has taken up peeing in the dog's food bowl. This new hobby annoys both me and the dog. 

This is the cat that tolerates only a single human, and that human is away this week. You're stuck with me, kitty . . .


----------



## Shi

People trying to mimic British or American or Australian accents when they are not of that region.

Spotify ads.

Buffering ads.

People smoking in non-smoking areas.

When a web page _just won't connect_, despite the full bars of the wifi.

Students sniggering out of nowhere during class time. Distracts all of us.

People cracking immature jokes.

Partners who send mixed signals.

When my creative juices cease to flow.


----------



## Ariel

InstituteMan said:


> My younger daughter's cat annoys me. The fool thing has taken up peeing in the dog's food bowl. This new hobby annoys both me and the dog.
> 
> This is the cat that tolerates only a single human, and that human is away this week. You're stuck with me, kitty . . .



I have a cat that buries the water dish that he has to share with two other cats and a dog.  He buries it then cries for more water.  If he can't bury it then he tips it over.  He also will use a paw to pull it away from the other animals so he can have a drink.


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## Ariel

Let's not turn this into a debate.  This thread was fine and entertaining and I'd hate to see it locked.


----------



## InstituteMan

amsawtell said:


> I have a cat that buries the water dish that he has to share with two other cats and a dog.  He buries it then cries for more water.  If he can't bury it then he tips it over.  He also will use a paw to pull it away from the other animals so he can have a drink.



One wonders why we put up with the little varmints, but yet we do. We even do it gladly most of the time.


----------



## LeeC

What annoys me relative to driving is the denseness exemplified in this fast paced world. Something I shudder at seeing reflections of my own denseness. Too many in a hurry to go ofttimes nowhere, unaware the objective of a journey is actually getting there. 

Anytime a driver doesn't exercise caution, they are not only endangering themselves, but likely others they have no right to. One aspect is tailgating, where failure to maintain reaction time space is especially telling.

Some years ago I was driving on a residential street, speed limit 30mph, when an impatient fuel truck driver got within feet of my car. I pulled over, wrote down the license plate number, and later that day went to the police station to lodge a complaint. The fact that it was a fuel truck made it egregious, and the driver's operator license was pulled. Normally I leave others to bask in their own issues, but in this case the operator was unduly affecting others' life and limb.


----------



## Terry D

walker said:


> I don't get the impatience. Another poster wrote about "going ballistic" if he was forced to drive slowly. Really? It's almost as if any sort of inconvenience, getting stuck behind a slow driver, waiting in line, or waiting in a doctor's office were impossible to negotiate without some sort of anti-social behavior.



I usually drive a bit over the posted limit (up to 5 mph) depending on conditions. At that speed I never have to worry about getting pulled over, I know the roads I'm driving are built for it, and I get where I'm going in fine time. Sometimes I get passed by more aggressive drivers and I just smile at them. I usually get to smile at them twice, once when they go past me and then again when I catch up to them at the next red light.


----------



## walker

[Off topic]


----------



## Deleted member 56686

There is nothing to debate. The thread is about things that annoy you, not on the do's and dont's on tailgating. Please keep on subject, guys


----------



## midnightpoet

People who don't keep appointments on time.  I was amazed today after finding someone who could install our window a/c, he actually showed up when he said he would.  To me this was a good sign he could be trusted (we'll see).


----------



## LeeC

Don't know whether it's just me, but it seems work ethic is declining a bit especially relative to manual labor.

Being incapacitated, this year I hired a couple young men (twenty somethings that were looking for work) to put up firewood. In my mind a relative measure, when I was 70 I could still cut, split, and stack a chord of wood a day (a stack 4' x 8' x 4' stacked tight enough a cat can't get through but a squirrel can). Between the two of them they can't manage a chord a day. 

I'm exercising so I can do it myself again by the time I'm 80.

I've had similar experiences with teenagers hired to do yard work, but it's a little more understandable there. Good thing they weren't born in a time and place like I was -- they wouldn't have survived ;-)

Yeah, I'm a jaded old fart


----------



## midnightpoet

Yeah, I'm a jaded old fart :smile:

Me too, partner.  I shudder to think how some of these youngsters would have survived in the old west.  Hardscrabble shack if they're lucky, travelling in a shaky wagon train from Missouri to Oregon, plowing with a mule under the hot sun...

No air conditioning?  OMG  No cel phone? OMG  I have to eat that? OMG


----------



## LeeC

^ Actually, one thing I miss the most is pan fried trout and camp biscuits at a high country beaver pond site. Nowadays it's unhealthy to eat the fish you catch. So add that to my annoyances ;-)


----------



## Terry D

Now my technological annoyances:

Pop up ads

Those automated boxes in stores like WalMart that start talking to you as you walk past. How Minority Report is that?

Windows updates that keep me from starting work for five minutes about twice a week.

People who think they have to be 'connected' 24/7. Seriously folks, no one is _that_ important, or _that_ interesting.

Those Facebook posts that say, Your friends XXXX and YYYY like (Insert business name here).

Updates on friends skills at Candy Crush, Poker, Farmville, et.al.

Txt spk, OMG!


----------



## LeeC

Add he-he (and equivalents) in communications and you've pretty much got it nailed Terry. I always imagine young kids sharing a joke.


----------



## KLJo

Opposite to that, when older people assume or insist something is better because it is what they are used to.

The best examples are the things previous generations tell new parents. "I raised three children as tummy sleepers in this below current regulation crib." "You don't need a car seat; we are only going two blocks. I once rode to Florida as a child in a vehicle that didn't have seatbelts." "You shouldn't cuddle that baby so much, you'll spoil it."


----------



## LeeC

KLJo said:


> Opposite to that, when older people assume or insist something is better because it is what they are used to.


You're correct of course, no fool like an old fool either. There's plenty of foolishness to go around, given the human condition. 

I consider myself lucky in that in my early youth the stories the elders told us contained genuine wisdoms if you listened carefully. Later in my mid teens I was with the predominate culture more, and a lot of what was conveyed was nonsense. If only at the time I'd had the intuitiveness to sort out what was helpful from the BS, I'd have gained more, but that's not how life works.


----------



## Terry D

KLJo said:


> Opposite to that, when older people assume or insist something is better because it is what they are used to.
> 
> The best examples are the things previous generations tell new parents. "I raised three children as tummy sleepers in this below current regulation crib." "You don't need a car seat; we are only going two blocks. I once rode to Florida as a child in a vehicle that didn't have seatbelts." "You shouldn't cuddle that baby so much, you'll spoil it."



Ahh... yes, those ever annoying old farts. They outta just go ahead and die already and quit using air the rest of us need... We are talking about those _really_ old folks, right?


----------



## musichal

Insurance companies saying "No" to every claim, even when it is life and death.


----------



## Blade

Terry D said:


> Ahh... yes, those ever annoying old farts. They outta just go ahead and die already and quit using air the rest of us need... We are talking about those _really_ old folks, right?



Of course,:stupid: the usual anyone older than you crowd.:eagerness:


----------



## midnightpoet

Hey, there are at least 5 of us here over 70 (that I know of)so watchit!8)


----------



## Terry D

midnightpoet said:


> Hey, there are at least 5 of us here over 70 (that I know of)so watchit!8)



No, I'm sure they mean older than that!


----------



## Ariel

I usually think everyone is just a little bit older or younger than me.  I'm 30 so that makes all of you about that age, right?


----------



## Blade

midnightpoet said:


> Hey, there are at least 5 of us here over 70 (that I know of)so watchit!8)



It is theory of relativity stuff. 'Older people' simply means somewhat older than you.:eagerness:



amsawtell said:


> I usually think everyone is just a little bit older or younger than me.  I'm 30 so that makes all of you about that age, right?



See how it works?:thumbr:


----------



## Ariel

It's sadly true.  I thought you were in your early 20s for the longest time, Blade and I have always thought astroannie and Gumby were both maybe 35.  I start feeling awkward when I realize how off I am about a person's age.


----------



## musichal

Blade said:


> It is theory of relativity stuff. 'Older people' simply means somewhat older than you.:eagerness:



Relatively speaking, I don't mind 'older people' when used by someone my age or older.  :joker:




amsawtell said:


> It's sadly true. I thought you were in your early 20s for the longest time, Blade and I have always thought astroannie and Gumby were both maybe 35.  I start feeling awkward when I realize how off I am about a person's age.



I'm 14.


----------



## Terry D

Ya'll better be careful.




I'm just sayin'... be careful.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Terry D said:


> Now my technological annoyances:
> 
> Pop up ads
> 
> Those automated boxes in stores like WalMart that start talking to you as you walk past. How Minority Report is that?
> 
> Windows updates that keep me from starting work for five minutes about twice a week.
> 
> People who think they have to be 'connected' 24/7. Seriously folks, no one is _that_ important, or _that_ interesting.
> 
> Those Facebook posts that say, Your friends XXXX and YYYY like (Insert business name here).
> 
> Updates on friends skills at Candy Crush, Poker, Farmville, et.al.
> 
> Txt spk, OMG!



What a great post... ya... pop up ads. I'd be surprized if that were a first here. 

Window updates annoy me too.


----------



## Ariel

The hum of the air-conditioning unit at work.  The room I'm in has 3 and one is right over my head so it's really loud.

The crazy silence in my office--other than the air conditioner the only noise is noise I make typing.


----------



## Blade

amsawtell said:


> It's sadly true.  I thought you were in your early 20s for the longest time, Blade and I have always thought astroannie and Gumby were both maybe 35.  I start feeling awkward when I realize how off I am about a person's age.



I find age guessing to be one of the 'no go' zones of life overall. Even in 'real life' where you get more evidence to go on I have made grievous errors let alone on line where it is considerably more difficult.:-k

Overall reaction: back off if possible.:dejection:


----------



## musichal

If it's a man deduct five years if you must guess.
If a woman, deduct twenty.  Seriously.  Unless very young, then add three.


----------



## Ariel

Blade said:


> I find age guessing to be one of the 'no go' zones of life overall. Even in 'real life' where you get more evidence to go on I have made grievous errors let alone on line where it is considerably more difficult.:-k
> 
> Overall reaction: back off if possible.:dejection:



At least I guess young, right?  Tends to make most people happy.


----------



## bdcharles

musichal said:


> If it's a man deduct five years if you must guess.
> If a woman, deduct twenty.  Seriously.  Unless very young, then add three.



I only state ages in hexadecimal now. I've shaved years off people's lives - in the best possible way, of course.


----------



## Mesafalcon

bdcharles said:


> I only state ages in hexadecimal now. I've shaved years off people's lives - in the best possible way, of course.



I have no clue what this means. I thought about it for a minute or two.

It's that hexademical part. It sounds like a hex that a witch doctor casts on an enemy to shave years off their lives.

Words I don't know annoy me... but, thanks for the reply!


----------



## LeeC

amsawtell said:


> At least I guess young, right?  Tends to make most people happy.


I've spent near on three quarters of a century seeking the wisdom of age, and I find I'm no closer now than when I began ;-)


----------



## bdcharles

Mesafalcon said:


> I have no clue what this means. I thought about it for a minute or two.
> 
> It's that hexademical part. It sounds like a hex that a witch doctor casts on an enemy to shave years off their lives.
> 
> Words I don't know annoy me... but, thanks for the reply!



It is indeed a manner of witchery that means that someone who is, say, forty, can legitimtely claim their age as twenty-eight. How it works doesn't matter - just that it does - but let's just say there's alot of mumbled nonsense and quasi-mystical arm waving involved...


----------



## Mesafalcon

bdcharles said:


> It is indeed a manner of witchery that means that someone who is, say, forty, can legitimtely claim their age as twenty-eight. How it works doesn't matter - just that it does - but let's just say there's alot of mumbled nonsense and quasi-mystical arm waving involved...



I just took a wild guess... I am glad I was on base.

Adding to the list - waiting at the doctor's office annoys me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The man who was driving up the A3 in front of me. It is dual carriageway with a fifty mph limit and he was doing a steady forty seven or eight, fine. Suddenly he brakes quite hard, no problem, I had a decent gap, but he did it because we went through a speed camera. That tells me, firstly, that he doesn't care about limits and is quite happy to break the law, and, secondly, that he does not know the limit, despite roundels on every other lamppost. That is driving without care or attention, people get badly hurt nd quite often die because of that sort of driving; Urrrgh!!!

I reckon you could have a separate thread about annoying driving, Mesafalcon, I see so many annoyed people on the road.


----------



## Lewdog

I get annoyed by forum rules.  :barbershop_quartet_


----------



## J Anfinson

Organizations harassing me to donate money. Every other organization is calling and sending me mail too, buster. If I've unsubscribed from all the lists I didn't ask to be put on in the first place, what makes you think continually emailing, mailing, and you and your partnerships calling is going to get me to whip out my checkbook? It's costing you more in postage, both from mailing it to me and the "no postage necessary" envelopes you so kindly provide so I can return your junk mail back to you unanswered, than it would to give up and leave me alone. Keep it up. I just might draw a picture of what you can do on the next one.


----------



## Lewdog

J Anfinson said:


> Organizations harassing me to donate money. Every other organization is calling and sending me mail too, buster. If I've unsubscribed from all the lists I didn't ask to be put on in the first place, what makes you think continually emailing, mailing, and you and your partnerships calling is going to get me to whip out my checkbook? It's costing you more in postage, both from mailing it to me and the "no postage necessary" envelopes you so kindly provide so I can return your junk mail back to you unanswered, than it would to give up and leave me alone. Keep it up. I just might draw a picture of what you can do on the next one.



Try writing "Return to Sender" on them and dropping them back in the mail.  That may get them off your back.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Olly Buckle said:


> I reckon you could have a separate thread about annoying driving, Mesafalcon, I see so many annoyed people on the road.



Nope. I haven't driven a car almost 10 years.

The city I live in probably has the best transporation in the world. Buses stop at just about every single corner in the city, there is a train station always within 10 minutes walking distance and cabs blanketing the roads. 

But- crowded trains annoy me. 

    - trains being late annoy me

    - things being higher price just because they are at the station annoy me (especailly freakin' airport prices! EWW!)


----------



## InstituteMan

Lewdog said:


> I get annoyed by forum rules.  :barbershop_quartet_



I get annoyed by people who don't follow forum rules . . . [-X


----------



## Lewdog

InstituteMan said:


> I get annoyed by people who don't follow forum rules . . . [-X




You'll get over it after awhile.  :flower:


----------



## J Anfinson

Get over it? Nah. We just do this.


----------



## Lewdog

"Puny mods."


----------



## LeeC

Lewdog said:


> "Puny mods."



One thing I've learned over the years is that one's mouth can get them in more trouble than they can handle, and I've the broken teeth to prove it


----------



## Lewdog

LeeC said:


> One thing I've learned over the years is that one's mouth can get them in more trouble than they can handle, and I've the broken teeth to prove it



Look at the .gif.  In the movie, the Hulk then says after bashing Loki to pieces, "Puny gods."  I guess it isn't a good joke if I have to explain it.


----------



## TJ1985

LeeC said:


> One thing I've learned over the years is that one's mouth can get them in more trouble than they can handle, and I've the broken teeth to prove it



Truth has been spoken. I've learned never to spit out any words I wouldn't want to have driven back down my throat forcefully.


----------



## LeeC

Lewdog said:


> Look at the .gif.  In the movie, the Hulk then says after bashing Loki to pieces, "Puny gods."  I guess it isn't a good joke if I have to explain it.


I apologize for reading it wrong if it was meant as a lightheaded joke. Not being familiar with the cartoon fantasy I wouldn't know what was said. In any case what I said was intended as an observation of lessons I've learned over the years. I also believe that a community like WF exists for the benefit of all its members, and the idea of guidelines and rules is so all can feel comfortable and benefit from the experience of helping each other. 

Peace please


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Being out of town without money annoys me.


----------



## LeeC

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Being out of town without money annoys me.


Even more so if I run across something "interesting."


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

LeeC said:


> Even more so if I run across something "interesting."



Thank goodness I'm not in danger of that down here, haha.


----------



## Mesafalcon

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Being out of town without money annoys me.



Good one. I find spending to much money on drinks annoys me - and that drinks are so expensive! 

Hangovers annoy me.

Saying things I didn't wanna say when I am too drunk annoys me.

Alcohol kind of annoys me.

Thanks, Atlean!


----------



## John T. K.

CNN, Fox News, MSNBC, and all other major media outlets of every medium.
Houston traffic.
Being clumsy and hurting myself in any way. Stubbing toes, etc.
Reality TV. 
Most TV.
Having to listen to CNN 8 hours a day at work. The TV is about three feet away from my head. Others want to watch it. I am not allowed to turn it off.


----------



## Pluralized

Putting 20 of my guys on night-shift notice, submitting all the paperwork to the airport, getting verbal confirmation that our shutdown was approved, bringing the crane out, unloading a giant piece of glass, then finding out the shutdown is withdrawn and we cannot do the work tonight. Someone should go wake up my glaziers and tell them not to come in this evening and that their checks will be a day short as a result. Never do anything off a verbal!


----------



## Boofy

Pedants who aren't David Mitchell or Dave Gorman. That unique brand of whimsy just isn't found in your garden variety nitpicker. Those standoffish types who insist on being right? All of my nope. Unless you send Prince Charles gardening gloves you "invented" to make your point, you are not doing it right.

Oh, and the fact that my fish tank has the loudest God damned pump going. How am I supposed to cry at The Pursuit of Happyness or jump out of my skin at 28 Days Later with THAT monstrosity buzzing incessantly? Rrr.


----------



## aj47

John T. K. said:


> CNN, Fox News, MSNBC, and all other major media outlets of every medium.
> Houston traffic.
> Being clumsy and hurting myself in any way. Stubbing toes, etc.
> Reality TV.
> Most TV.
> Having to listen to CNN 8 hours a day at work. The TV is about three feet away from my head. Others want to watch it. I am not allowed to turn it off.



Where do you work?  My primary care doc has the TV on all the time and his wait times are ginorous.


----------



## Olly Buckle

People who forget indicators and leave them on, don't they flash and bleep in the car? That is a visual and an audial warning.

People who don't know how to indicate for roundabouts, they indicate left to turn on to them, then go straight across, or even start indicating right to show they are going all the way round.

People who are oblivious of their rear mirror and have the radio up high, then try to overtake when I pull  in for blues and twos coming up behind. When you re lying in the road, well mashed up with a broken leg that is a beautiful sound coming towards you, believe me you want  nothing to hold it up,


----------



## JessC

The thing that annoy me is when I 'm talking and the person I am talking to is not listening because he is busy playing games on his cellphone. Isn't it annoying?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Say what?  Ooh, new level!


----------



## Boofy

Mobile phone games in general annoy me. Those micro-transactions, the silly music and distinct lack of effort put into most of them... The fallout mobile game was a little special, but most of them are garbage. PC MASTER RACE.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

The Xbox One interface annoys me.  Too many individual apps that could easily be combined for solid performance.


----------



## Boofy

AtleanWordsmith said:


> The Xbox One interface annoys me.  Too many individual apps that could easily be combined for solid performance.



To that I say simply, XBOX, GO HOME. ;D


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Boofy said:


> To that I say simply, XBOX, GO HOME. ;D



It's my only friend in real life, so I can forgive its faults.  

ilu xbawks never leave me.  ;-;


----------



## musichal

Banned for pretending to have a friend in real life.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Wrong thread... I think


----------



## musichal

Nope, you are banned from this one, too.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

[EXPLETIVE DELETED]


----------



## AaronR316

1. The fact that I paid for things on Windows 7 that no longer work for Windows 10. 
2. The way my body responds when I stray a little from my diet.
3. Jumanji 2016 so close to Robin Williams death, I feel like they are 'cashing in.'
4. That I still have to learn how to format things for kindle and learn how to make my own covers for createspace. I wish they could just fit it in but keep it the way you wrote it. Now I'm gonna pay people on fiverr to do this stuff and hope it works!

So many things annoy me but we'll just stick with this for now.


----------



## am_hammy

When bugs won't fly off your windshield. I'm doing sixty and they still won't go. Darn buggers >.>

See what I did there? :cool2:


----------



## popsprocket

The dentist D:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

No, no, pops, it's things that _annoy_ you, not things that make you soil yourself in fear. That said, I hate dentists with a passion and will likely die of some mouth-related complication.

Headaches from nowhere are annoying.  I've been trying to figure out why I have this one.  Food didn't cure it, (non-alcoholic) drink didn't cure it, alcohol hasn't yet cured it, and I can't find my Advil (searching for it only made the headache worse, as if it somehow knew of my plans to kill it).

Bluh.


----------



## Allysan

Motion sickness.


----------



## Mesafalcon

popsprocket said:


> The dentist D:



I think the dentist is a bit more than 'annoying'

More like downright terrifing.


----------



## musichal

Mesafalcon said:


> I think the dentist is a bit more than 'annoying'
> 
> More like downright terrifing.



What scares me most is the bill.


----------



## Lewdog

I can't stand people who stand in a fast food line and can't decide what they want to order despite the fact they have seen the menu a million times before.


----------



## Blade

"Share if you agree":grey:

I think anyone familiar with face book would get this. Someone expresses an opinion and tells you to share if you agree. Why bother?:scratch: If someone agrees fine but if they don't posting the opinion is not going to make any difference.](*,)

All that most sharing does is clog up everyone's home page.:blue:


----------



## Boofy

Blade said:


> "Share if you agree":grey:
> 
> I think anyone familiar with face book would get this. Someone expresses an opinion and tells you to share if you agree. Why bother?:scratch: If someone agrees fine but if they don't posting the opinion is not going to make any difference.](*,)
> 
> All that most sharing does is clog up everyone's home page.:blue:



I agree, and am demonstrating this by posting a direct quotation and offering very little additional input ;D


----------



## LeeC

Mesafalcon said:


> I think the dentist is a bit more than 'annoying'
> More like downright terrifing.


The second to the last time I went to a dentist was with a broken tooth that needed attention. To make sure he made as much as he could out of the visit he insisted on the dental hygienist cleaning my teeth before he dealt with the problem (they had been cleaned only several months prior).

The last time I went to a dentist, he only used laughing gas to avoid any potential novocaine litigation issues. When the gas affected my sinuses and I couldn't breath he got mad saying it was my fault. When I replied that my teeth had held up over the years much better than the dental work he left the room and I left the office. He didn't miss billing my insurance though.

As in any walk of life no doubt there are good and well-meaning dentists out there, but I find the search too aggravating. I figure I've enough teeth left to last me for the years I have remaining . So yeah, I see dentists as a major annoyance at a minimum.


----------



## Lewdog

LeeC said:


> The second to the last time I went to a dentist was with a broken tooth that needed attention. To make sure he made as much as he could out of the visit he insisted on the dental hygienist cleaning my teeth before he dealt with the problem (they had been cleaned only several months prior).
> 
> The last time I went to a dentist, he only used laughing gas to avoid any potential novocaine litigation issues. When the gas affected my sinuses and I couldn't breath he got mad saying it was my fault. When I replied that my teeth had held up over the years much better than the dental work he left the room and I left the office. He didn't miss billing my insurance though.
> 
> As in any walk of life no doubt there are good and well-meaning dentists out there, but I find the search too aggravating. I figure I've enough teeth left to last me for the years I have remaining . So yeah, I see dentists as a major annoyance at a minimum.



Dentist, I've never found one that is sympathetic and willing to make you comfortable during what they do.  I have a problem with having my teeth pulled and the doctor wouldn't give me gas, instead just a little local shot and that was it.

I won't go to another dentist unless they use the gas.


----------



## LeeC

Hope you don't ever have to have a wisdom tooth pulled, gas isn't much help ;-)


----------



## Lewdog

LeeC said:


> Hope you don't ever have to have a wisdom tooth pulled, gas isn't much help ;-)



Oh I went through that painful procedure during Christmas Break in High School.  They put me all the way under because they were going to cut them out.  Boy did it hurt eating Christmas dinner with my mouth hurting.  I wasn't going to miss that good food though.


----------



## Thaumiel

A distinct lack of silent instruments in my house. All I want is a silent guitar or a mandolin so I can practice as late as I like without complaints.


----------



## Boofy

Gulls at the seaside, eyeballing my sandwiches. They genuinely stole the only tuna roll I had left the last time I went to Blackpool, snatched it right out of my damned hand.... Ate it on the roof of the pier arcade where I could watch. It'll always be the roll that got away. </3


----------



## Lewdog

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> A distinct lack of silent instruments in my house. All I want is a silent guitar or a mandolin so I can practice as late as I like without complaints.



If you have an electric guitar you can hook it up to an amp and then listen to it on head phones.


----------



## Thaumiel

Lewdog said:


> If you have an electric guitar you can hook it up to an amp and then listen to it on head phones.



Still makes plenty of noise with the solid body. Well, enough so that you can still hear it in the other rooms here. I mean one with serious damping.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Looking back I see how much other drivers annoy me, and it is annoy, they don't actually make me angry.
My present one, people who drive at forty miles an hour everywhere. They are in a sixty limit, but don't have the confidence to get up to speed, that is not so  bad, I would rather people drove within their capabilities, but then they come to a village with a thirty limit and seem to think they have the capability to handle it at 30% over the limit instead of 30% under, come on, make your mind up.
I suppose the truth is that they are not really concentrating, that causes accidents, and themselves and others untold grief, annoying 'til it happens, tragic when it does.


----------



## Phil Istine

Lewdog said:


> Dentist, I've never found one that is sympathetic and willing to make you comfortable during what they do.  I have a problem with having my teeth pulled and the doctor wouldn't give me gas, instead just a little local shot and that was it.
> 
> I won't go to another dentist unless they use the gas.



I used to have a great dentist.  He would tell me beforehand that if I needed a brief break to just raise my arm and he would stop if it was practical.  Failing that, he would stop as soon as possible after that moment.  There is some comfort in having the illusion of control in such situations.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

Traffic wardens,  HR departments, political correctness,  people who say that they're thinking about writing a novel when you mention your work in conversation,  people who actually tell you what qualifications they have, (gggrrrr###), people who know something about everything and politics.


----------



## Lewdog

My mouse is really starting to annoy me.  It is double clicking sometimes while other times when I try to highlight it will suddenly highlight the entire screen or tons of word I don't need highlighted.  It's about time for a new mouse, I'll give this one to the kitty to play with!


----------



## escorial

just came across an advert on you tube..a new album with the title..positive songs for negative people...I know zero about the singer but the title just annoyed me


----------



## joshybo

Morning people.


----------



## Boofy

joshybo said:


> Morning people.



Ouch .___. </3


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Strangers.

 The ones that could easily be my thrice-great grampa, and feel the need to spark up a conversation with me between 5-7 Am.


----------



## joshybo

Boofy said:


> Ouch .___. </3


Lol, No, no, you guys are all fine.  Specifically I mean the people I'm face to face with at work in the mornings.  They're just so chipper and loud and happy and it's way too early for all that "positivity".  This is definitely more of a problem with my own attitude, I realize that, but I am who I am, and who I am at eight in the morning is still incredibly sleepy (insomnia FTW).


----------



## joshybo

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Strangers.
> 
> The ones that could easily be my thrice-great grampa, and feel the need to spark up a conversation with me between 5-7 Am.



See?  This guy gets it.


----------



## LeeC

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Strangers.
> 
> The ones that could easily be my thrice-great grampa, and feel the need to spark up a conversation with me between 5-7 Am.


Where is it you work exactly? That's the best time of my day. I'll stop by and share it with you


----------



## Olly Buckle

Realising that I have been distracted yet again by 'Totally pointless posts', 'Derail this thread'; and now *this !*


----------



## Lewdog

Olly Buckle said:


> Realising that I have been distracted yet again by 'Totally pointless posts', 'Derail this thread'; and now *this !*



Nothing better than a little R&R.


----------



## midnightpoet

I'm getting seriously annoyed with windows 10 and am having buyer's remorse; to wit - I've been trying to load (rip) my cd's on windows 10 but it isn't easy.  Usually i use windows media player but this version doesn't have a rip feature.  It shows up on this "one drive" but then you have to apparently have to buy an app to install it.  So I have to buy something to add a cd I've already paid for?  There's a sucker born every minute and I'm one of them!:confusion:


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Thanks for the heads up, Midnight. My laptop wants me to upgrade to 10. This definitely gives me some reservations.


----------



## Lewdog

mrmustard615 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Midnight. My laptop wants me to upgrade to 10. This definitely gives me some reservations.



If you have Windows 7 I say don't do it!


----------



## Boofy

Lewdog said:


> If you have Windows 7 I say don't do it!



You guys ever see that advert? With all the impossibly attractive people saying _Windows 7 was my idea_? Nobody says that about Windows 10.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Boofy said:


> You guys ever see that advert? With all the impossibly attractive people saying _Windows 7 was my idea_?


So, which one is you?


----------



## Lewdog

I am extremely annoyed by tooth aches.  They hurt all day and make it hard to eat.  It makes me wan't to take a pair of pliers and just rip the thing out myself!


----------



## Thaumiel

I just hate that the new operating systems coming out are so touchscreen/app-centric. If I wanted that kind of OS I wouldn't being using my current laptop, I'd have a tablet or one of those new-fangled convertible doohickeys.


----------



## Boofy

> So, which one is you?



Smoooooth, Olly! I am definitely stealing that one. Now all I have to do is find a way to jam a windows 7 joke into every conversation. ^^;


----------



## alanmt

people who don't check snopes before posting the latest ragebait

intelligent people who repeat stupid drivel out of blind adherence to a political party

drivers who move up around a long line of cars and expect people to let them cut in

retired people grocery shopping on Saturday afternoon or at 5 pm on week nights

people who don't use punctuation or capitalization


----------



## joshybo

alanmt said:


> people who don't check snopes before posting the latest ragebait
> 
> intelligent people who repeat stupid drivel out of blind adherence to a political party
> 
> drivers who move up around a long line of cars and expect people to let them cut in
> 
> retired people grocery shopping on Saturday afternoon or at 5 pm on week nights
> 
> people who don't use punctuation or capitalization



I agree with this so much that I'm convinced you're me.  Or at least a rogue replicant me attempting to reach out to the real me via quasi-anonymous posts on an internet forum.  Or maybe you're the real me and I'm the replicant!  Now there's a twist.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I find it annoying that you don't realize you're both replicants.  Now for the love of [FAERIE TICKLES], please stand still.

Also, it annoys me that people on my friends list can jump into my invite-only sessions on GTA Online without having first been invited.  :I


----------



## Boofy

So can I have your gamer tag...? For totally innocent reasons, of course. Wait, who said no scope? I would NEVER.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Nice try.  I'll bet you don't even own a Bone.


----------



## Boofy

I have the superior console, it's true. And also, in case it wasn't already apparent, I am a member of the PC master race ;3


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

In the heart AND in the back.  Dat DP, tho.


----------



## alanmt

joshybo said:


> I agree with this so much that I'm convinced you're me.  Or at least a rogue replicant me attempting to reach out to the real me via quasi-anonymous posts on an internet forum.  Or maybe you're the real me and I'm the replicant!  Now there's a twist.



We are Jamie Madrox.  Your last guess is probably correct: check my join date, replicant.  :cool2:


----------



## joshybo

I couldn't get into the GTA V online mode for some reason.  I may have to revisit it after I quit playing NBA 2K15, before NBA 2K16 comes out and then _definitely_ before my Fallout 4 Pip-Boy edition ships.  In somewhat related news, you guys might not see me from November to January.


----------



## joshybo

alanmt said:


> We are Jamie Madrox.  Your last guess is probably correct: check my join date, replicant.  :cool2:


Same month as mine, just a few years earlier.  Coincidence?  Probably.  Still, I will ignore reason and accept my fate as a replicant.  That sounds like a pretty cool fate, actually.



Boofy said:


> And also, in case it wasn't already apparent, I am a member of the PC master race ;3



I should have mentioned that my Fallout 4 pre-order is for PC because it is the ultimate gaming medium, no contest.


----------



## Boofy

Joshy, we have to gab about how insanely good it is! Oh God, I am super hyped for it now. THE PHONE APP IS NOT ENOUGH.

Another thing that annoys me? Half Life 3 is not confirmed...


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Half-Life 3 is confirmed.  I have the only existing copy here in my basement.  You should go down there and see it.  It's great.


----------



## joshybo

Boofy said:


> Joshy, we have to gab about how insanely good it is! Oh God, I am super hyped for it now. THE PHONE APP IS NOT ENOUGH.
> 
> Another thing that annoys me? Half Life 3 is not confirmed...



We need to get the PC gamers together on Ventrilio or something and just talk to each other AS WE PLAY IT.  And that phone app isn't available for android yet which irritates me greatly.


----------



## Boofy

Oh Atlean, show me where the stairs are! -swoon-

Haha, apple isn't looking so bad now eh Joshy ;D We really should do that you know. Then you can all hear my ridiculously English accent and be jealous. Oh, and then there's the destruction of your manly pride as I beat you all in game after game of course. :3

Atlean may have lied about HL3. Now Boofs puts him on her list of annoyances.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Banned for- Oh wait I went somewhere else.  

Just be careful. It'll be december soon enough and we'll get to see all the christmas squeekers with their online games.


----------



## joshybo

Boofy said:


> Haha, apple isn't looking so bad now eh Joshy ;D We really should do that you know. Then you can all hear my ridiculously English accent and be jealous. Oh, and then there's the destruction of your manly pride as I beat you all in game after game of course. :3


Two things:

1.  I have an American Southern accent, and when I get really into something, the twang tends to come out.  Example:  *Blows up a Super Mutant*  Yeehaw!  Take that, ya mutated, sum bitch!  Woo!

2. The joke is on you.  I have no manly pride.


----------



## Boofy

We all need to hear this. Somebody set up a group! ;D


----------



## musichal

Banned - all of you - for making me google HL3!  and HL2!  and HL!

Signing off to play Civ IV.  TBG Forever!!!


----------



## Lewdog

Boy I wish I could afford all these video game system and games.  I should use my school money on it instead off food and rent huh?


----------



## The Green Shield

Boofy said:


> Oh Atlean, show me where the stairs are! -swoon-
> 
> Haha, apple isn't looking so bad now eh Joshy ;D We really should do that you know. Then you can all hear my ridiculously English accent and be jealous. Oh, and then there's the destruction of your manly pride as I beat you all in game after game of course. :3
> 
> Atlean may have lied about HL3. Now Boofs puts him on her list of annoyances.





joshybo said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1.  I have an American Southern accent, and when I get really into something, the twang tends to come out.  Example:  *Blows up a Super Mutant*  Yeehaw!  Take that, ya mutated, sum bitch!  Woo!
> 
> 2. The joke is on you.  I have no manly pride.



Damn, wish there was a way for us to get together and play a game on X-Box Live/PlayStation Network. (Well, I think I do have an X-Box Live account, as I assume that's what you needed to set up if you hadn't had one prior to buying an X-Box One.) Then you two would be graced with my quasi-Southern accent of, "C'mon, y'all! We gotta go get the Super Mutants!" Quasi in that I have the dialect, but not the twang.  Wait, is that even right? 

UGH! This annoys me! (as per this thread) I don't have the typical drawl/twang, but the wording I use when crafting my sentences would tell anyone not from the Deep South that I'm from that area. What annoys me is that I'm not sure which word to describe it. Dialect? Phrasing? xD


----------



## Mesafalcon

Well... since we are talking about video games... and to get on topic.

What annoys me about video games is when _good game franchises are dumbed down to sell to a wider gamer base_.

Thanks for all the great discussion here! I'll have to make a things that annoy us list at some point!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

And I'm over here in the corner, sitting on newspaper eating from a doggie bag in my underpants playing League Of Legends. :} 

Still trying to beat doom 3 BLG edition. 

Never played any half life actually. Played a thousand horror games made on the engine though.

I stay away from online due to koreans. 

OH, that's a thing that annoys me! Being owned by foreign kids that have no life aside from online games.


----------



## popsprocket

Summer.

Summer annoys me.

And it's coming.

Contrary to what Ned Stark believes, summer is the one that's coming.


----------



## Mesafalcon

popsprocket said:


> Summer.
> 
> Summer annoys me.
> 
> And it's coming.
> 
> Contrary to what Ned Stark believes, summer is the one that's coming.



Same here, I hate it. 

I'm a Northerner. 

Good one, Pop.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Narcissists - no matter what the topic of conversation, they inevitably make it / or claim that it's about them- even when it's about some one else.


----------



## Boofy

Summer? Summer is NEVER coming. And thank God for that. You're a Northerner too Mesa? :3 I am only honorary, but it beats saying I come from the Midlands ;D

Brummie accents annoy me. I'M SORRY TO ANY BRUMMIES WHO MAY POTENTIALLY BE READING THIS. My whole family has the accent. I just don't. Iunno why. Everywhere I go, I get people asking me where I'm from. I'll take having to explain my roots over them being totally obvious, any day. ^^;


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

MzSnowleopard said:


> Narcissists - no matter what the topic of conversation, they inevitably make it / or claim that it's about them- even when it's about some one else.



I don't appreciate how you talk about me like that. lol. Jk Jk. ;}


----------



## MindBlank

So many things that annoy me... but the most at the moment has to be quite an irrational one I guess.  You know in airports the moving walkways (like horizontal escalators... I don't know the actual name) that are in place to help get to the far away boarding gates.  For some reason it really gets me when people get on those and then just stand there. They move slower than actually walking! They're to help get there faster not to walk for you!  I'm fully expecting to be called crazy on this, though would be great if someone else had noticed this... anyone..?

Also, as people were talking about gaming.  Scripting in Fifa, I cannot describe the rage that comes from beating your mate up until the last minute of injury time and then he pings in a 40 yard screamer, or your keeper inexplicably lets the ball roll through his legs...

OK, rant over. Feels good, I'm not a grumpy person normally. Honest...


Oohhh and one last thing... Northerners :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Define "northerner."   :I


----------



## midnightpoet

As I understand it, people in the south of England look down on anyone from the north (Manchester, Liverpool) the same way Yankees look down on anyone below the Mason Dixon line.  UK guys correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mesafalcon

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Define "northerner."   :I



I'm from New York. Not very far north, but north enough.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Rumors and rumor mongering (the spreading of them)- AND the people who take the rumors as truth instead of verifying / getting the facts.

This has been a HUGE problem on campus at my college.

People who take the word of a person in a given dispute because they were the first person to say something- even if that person is lying.

There's a Gibbs rule for both of these situation- VERIFY!

Rule # 3a Don't believe what you're told- double check ( verify )


----------



## MzSnowleopard

One thing that really annoys me in writing- 

Literary RPG is a group effort, it's multiple writers working on one story- I've been doing this for years. The part that annoys me is when a writer / player gets involved from the beginning and then disappears ( from the story, the site, social contact) after several posts. It's even worse when the disappearing act is by the one leading the story. 

How Rude!

It's just as annoying when someone jumps into a story that is more than half way or almost done- and their posts are not only out of sync but add new information. They would have been better off starting a new story thread.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Anyone else watch youtube frequently?

one commercial:

'Just here in my garage, bought this brand new Ferrari...'

And he goes on to talk about how he got rich.

And you should read a book every day. 

{Candy}bag. Hope he falls down a {Happy slide.}


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Oh, I [SUNSHINE] hate that [LOLLIPOPS].  He can [RAINBOWS] go to [EVERYWHERE] hell.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Profit-mongers! 

These turkies get rich because they wrote a book or created a video seminar on how to get rich - and people buy the item at a stupid price- and then turned around and buy all of the companion pieces to go with it.... Total Money Makeover, anyone? 

The book was a gift, I then bought the workbook- and stopped there. I realized this guy was profiting off of people's need / desire to get out of debt. And his stuff is at such stupid prices- people are spending money that they don't have to get this stuff. It would be such a bad program if the prices were slashed at least in half.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Political Correctness annoys me. 

Happy to see some folk speaking out that about it, such as Seinfeld and Donald Trump.


----------



## Rider

The Brooks Brothers store at the airport (where I'm residing this morning).  How can a shirt be 50% off and still $75?  Who wears $150 shirts?  I'd have to wear a poncho over it just to eat lunch without ruining it...then I'd sweat so I'd have to do something about that too.  It sounds like a job...like babysitting someone's child...worrying all the time...protecting it from the environment...protecting it from danger.  I'd have to build a hermetically sealed display case to put it in...like the Declaration of Independence...to be looked at under controlled circumstances, but never touched.  I'd need to hire a curator just to care for my shirt...maybe I'd give tours.  It's a whole big scene and I'm annoyed that I have to hire an entire staff and add a wing to my house just to care for my Brooks Brothers shirt. 


Who who buys an $150 shirt?

...unless it's made by Aerostitch...then I'll take 3...Do you take Visa?


----------



## MzSnowleopard

in writing- 

when a story comes to me in bits and pieces / incomplete scene by incomplete scene and not necessarily in sequential order. ](*,)


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Movies annoy me. 

I don't watch movies anymore. 

Popular tv shows. Famous actors.

The 'movie people' that do nothing except talk about it. 

Ever see that character in family guy that talks about movies and actors?

View attachment 9366

Yeah, that's exactly who you sound like.

It's just a huge pet peeve of mine. I don't care about Game of Breaking Bad  season III, ok?


----------



## InstituteMan

In-laws annoy me.


----------



## The Green Shield

MzSnowleopard said:


> in writing-
> 
> when a story comes to me in bits and pieces / incomplete scene by incomplete scene and not necessarily in sequential order. ](*,)


I'm the same way as well. Incomplete scenes appear in my head telling me they are important, yet don't even have the kindness of telling me _why exactly_. Characters are jerks sometimes.


----------



## dale

people who feel they have to speak REALLY FUCKING LOUD to make people pay attention to them.


----------



## am_hammy

Getting up in the morning :glee:


----------



## popsprocket

Being anaemic.

Everything is tired.


----------



## Thaumiel

dale said:


> people who feel they have to speak REALLY FUCKING LOUD to make people pay attention to them.



People that talk louder and slowly at people who speak a different language, like it'll make a difference.


----------



## Kevin

^^^ (2up)know the feeling. After (excessive) blood loss you feel like someone let the air out of your tire. "I think I'll... okay, maybe I'll just rest a bit, first. Okay maybe I'll... later."


----------



## 20oz

Knowing my job is a tomb.


----------



## Mesafalcon

dale said:


> people who feel they have to speak REALLY FUCKING LOUD to make people pay attention to them.



Hmmm. I may annoy you. Um f'om *NEW YORK*!

But, ya, good one.


----------



## popsprocket

dale said:


> people who feel they have to speak REALLY FUCKING LOUD to make people pay attention to them.



Welcome to my mother's side of the family. They're so god damn loud all the time. Christmas gatherings just escalate in volume until I'm waiting for the cops to arrive and ask us to keep it down.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

You'll have to click on this one to read the notes.


----------



## Lewdog

Oh, I can't stand getting a cramp in my neck.  Especially in the back of the neck, then you look like a humpback lead over parallel to your keyboard trying to finish a story for another contest.


----------



## 20oz

What annoys me?! My Ashley Madison account is out in the open! Now my blow-up doll is looking at me suspiciously. I'm almost too scared to ask why.


----------



## Mesafalcon

20oz said:


> What annoys me?! My Ashley Madison account is out in the open! Now my blow-up doll is looking at me suspiciously. I'm almost too scared to ask why.



I dont quite get this, but thanks for the post！

Hangovers annoy me....


----------



## midnightpoet

I think it was an attempt at humor, which is in the ear of the beholder.  Personally, a lot of what they call humor nowadays isn't funny.  But I'm an old fart, what did you expect?:grin:


----------



## LeeC

Having seen the news story, I think it has an crude element of humor to it  

You an old fart midnightpoet, not in my mind ;-)


----------



## Mesafalcon

InstituteMan said:


> In-laws annoy me.



I missed this one I guess.

Mine are actually pretty cool... well... for now.

Towns with litter in the street annoy me.

Hangovers annoy me.

Slow computers annoy me (perhaps a repeat, but can't recall this exact one)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I annoy myself sometimes.  Own worst enemy and all that.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When Right-handed people - go to use my computer - they complain about the set-up of my desk and settings on my computer- which are for Left-handed people.

Being Left-handed, of course I'm going to set up for Lefties.


----------



## Blade

That is a bit of a dilemma actually. :-k If they were polite and proceeded as if all were well you would be entertained by their obvious lack of slickness in navigating around the screen which, in itself, is a little awkward on your side. Best, I think, to just keep them away.:encouragement:

I was reminded yesterday of why I like to shopping on off hours when no one is around. Is proper use of a shopping cart really that difficult? Please people do not park your cart in the exact middle of the aisle while you are fifty feet away mulling over the choices of canned soup. You are not the only person in the store.:roll:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I get annoyed when people use my computer in the first place, so... bleh, haha.

Also, to add to your grocery store peeve, Blade, I hate it when people see each other in the store and have to park in the middle or at the entrance of a busy aisle or walkway to chat, with no regard as to what's going on around them... and then act like you're rude as [GRANDMA'S COOKIES] when you have the audacity to interrupt them because you'd really like to get through, please, sorry to bother you. :I


----------



## dwaleaf

Getting anxious when your about to post on an online forum (lol).


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When someone tells another person "you're screwing up." and does not say how, why, or with what or with who. If a person is going to make this accusation, they need to / better explain themselves. How else is a person to correct themselves or make it clear that the accusers way may not be their way.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The supermarket that has adopted the slogan 'Loved by us'.  'Porridge oats loved by us' no they're not, they're porridge oats,  you can't get anthropomorphic over them, they are not 'Loved' by anyone, this is abuse of the English language, you don't know what love is you horrible advertising people you, it's not just a word you use to shift more bloody porridge oats.
Actually 'annoyed' might be a bit mild.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Olly, if I could, I'd send ya a box of this yummy ( IMO ) stuff we have here in the states called Malt-O-Meal. It's a multi-grain hot cereal that is far more tasty that grits or any form of oak meal or porridge.


----------



## midnightpoet

If you add enough butter, sugar, and assorted flavorings cardboard might taste good (actually oatmeal plain tastes like cardboard).  Like popcorn smells wonderful but without butter and salt it's yuck (not to mention it gets in your teeth).


----------



## Lewdog

People that complain about stuff annoys me.   :stupid:


----------



## MzSnowleopard

people who say nothing but complaints


----------



## Lewdog

My steak was too tender tonight and the mushrooms were too fresh.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I have an idea for a short but I'm having trouble putting it in words. I even have a title. 

Ahh its so annoying


----------



## MzSnowleopard

That's about as annoying as having a scenario run through you mind repetitively repeating itself and then- the moment you finally sit down to write- POOF- it's gone. Talk about a tease by the muse.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I have had plenty of those moments, it the most infuriating thing possible. :hell_pawn:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

MzSnowleopard said:


> That's about as annoying as having a scenario run through you mind repetitively repeating itself and then- the moment you finally sit down to write- POOF- it's gone. Talk about a tease by the muse.


This is me whenever I try to write meaningful poetry.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Or this type of moment. Scenario comes to mind- you sit to write and at that moment- just as you're comfortable and the word processor program has opened- blinking it's icon to say "ready when you are" something else happens that's a complete distraction... The phone rings, the dog needs to go out. Someone cries that they need toilet paper, or a child runs up to you slapping your arm for attention.... or in my case- THUMP! ..... a cat jumps into my lap (2 are about 5 pounds- the other 2 around 10). By the time you've settle the distraction- you've forgotten that BRILLIANT scenario you were just about to write.


----------



## The Green Shield

A random hiccup that appears out of nowhere. 

Goddamn piss-wanking-piece of lard SHIT!!! >:[ I'd punch my diaphragm really, _really_ hard, but I feel I'll only result in writhing on the ground in agony which is not what I want.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I just hold my breath, flex those diaphragm muscles, and think_: I will not hiccup._ And they go away. 

Not having enough time to finish every video game ever. That annoys me. 

Stomach/digestive trouble. Our digestive systems are like little children. They only pretend to behave until the next tantrum. I would live without a stomach or intestines if it were possible.

I still can't actually get a clockwork arm. HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE!? Aaarhg!

I still can't actually have a robot maid. HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE!?


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Are you sure that's a hiccup and not a lung spasm.... yeah, that's what my friends and I call a single rogue hiccup, especially the painful ones


----------



## MzSnowleopard

People who make assumptions about me that are wrong- and they persist that they're not

Rule # 51 Sometimes you're wrong


----------



## JustRob

In the evening I want to settle down on the sofa to watch TV but our female cat is curled up asleep at the end of it that I favour. I move the footstool to the other end of the sofa followed by the occasional table with all our collection of remote controls on it. I settle down on the sofa. The cat wakes up, yawns, glares at me at the other end of the sofa and jumps off to walk into the kitchen. I move the footstool, table and myself to my favourite end of the sofa and settle down again, whereupon the cat returns and jumps on the other end of the sofa that I've just vacated and goes back to sleep. This routine is a frequent occurrence.

To us cats are just other people living in the house with us and we treat them as such, but they can really be annoying sometimes.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Tell me about it. Nieca is addicted to Pounce cat treats. It's very annoying because she'll come up to me with her loud and demanding meow. I think she wants a cookie as I call them. Not two minutes later she back meowing for another and then repeat again. After I've given her about 3 or 4 if she comes back wanting more, I refuse She persists. Sometimes I'll just throw her one and she'll walk away from it.


----------



## midnightpoet

Our chi mix, Zeus, will bark to go out, wait until the others go outside, then go in the other room and hunts for eats.  This usually happens after suppertime.  It's a ploy to get them out of the way.  It is annoying, but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Justine

That's a really fun subject indeed!  
Mesafalcon: You're so right about that. People praise celebrities while there is true heroes out there saving lives. I'm not saying celebrities are mean persons, some are inspirations indeed. 

Ok I could make a book of things that annoy me haha... 
-People who judge without knowing the other's people stories. Or like they won't see the two sides of something, etc... 

-When I step on a lego. 

-Fashionistas who won't stop to tell you what to wear and judge you 

-"Artists" that are only popular because of their look and don't have any talents. Or artists that won't stop to do things so people will talk about them. Ex: Justin Bieber, Ariana Grande, Miley Cyrus... 

-Uncultured people. Sometimes it's not their fault, but jesus it's not interesting to talk with people who don't know what nazis are and think that Africa's a country (because yes I know people like this)   

-Homophobic people

-Someone who won't stop to move behind me in an airplane 

-Someone who step on the back of my shoe 

That's it haha


----------



## Mesafalcon

Thanks for all the replies! Forgot to check in for a few days... I really liked:

_-When I step on a lego. _

-People who make assumptions about me that are wrong- and they persist that they're not
_
-Not having enough time to finish every video game ever. That annoys me._


----------



## Mike Mayweather

Waiting in a queue and the person in front doesn't get their cash ready before hand, but waits until it is time to pay to rummage around, looking for their wallet.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Mike Mayweather said:


> Waiting in a queue and the person in front doesn't get their cash ready before hand, but waits until it is time to pay to rummage around, looking for their wallet.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mike



...Or when they have no wallet, and just pay with jingling pocket-change.


----------



## Ariel

MzSnowleopard said:


> People who make assumptions about me that are wrong- and they persist that they're not



We go to this restaurant for cheap tacos on Thursdays. This girl that works there stopped me mid-meal one evening and asked me if I was her bus-driver.  I told her that I wasn't.  She insisted that I must.  She asked me three or four times if I was sure.

I'm pretty sure I'm not a bus-driver (not that there's anything wrong with being a bus-driver but I'm not one).


----------



## LeeC

^ She obviously had a "fixation" on you


----------



## Ariel

It wouldn't have bothered me because I'm told all the time that I look like somebody that people know.  I think I just have that kind of face.

It's that she insisted that I _must_ be her bus-driver.  She later asked if I have a sister that drives school buses.  Again, the answer is no.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Hey maybe that was your twin stranger
the belief is that you have seven .


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I've heard of the one where people are supposed to have a twin out there somewhere- but seven ? That's new to me.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Yeah, Im not sure why it is seven but I was told that as child. 

This woman found two of her twin strangers. She found one in london and one in italy i believe. This is a link for the first encounterhttp://www.buzzfeed.com/alivelez/wa...this-young-woman-met-her-real-life#.caN81y15V


----------



## Blade

"Share if you agree" Usually incitement to litter.:upset:



amsawtell said:


> We go to this restaurant for cheap tacos on Thursdays. This girl that works there stopped me mid-meal one evening and asked me if I was her bus-driver.  I told her that I wasn't.  She insisted that I must.  She asked me three or four times if I was sure.



And the next time she sees the bus driver she will insist she is a customer in her restaurant.:champagne:

Between the two of you she will eventually be worn down.


----------



## Kevin

> but waits until it is time to pay to rummage around, looking for their wallet.


 Yeah... I have a friend who does that... seems like every time we go out to eat... everyone's staring/getting annoyed... and then I end up paying because he forgot his wallet... goes on about paying me "..on a Tuesday" ( and sometimes it is a Tuesday--Wth!? "Oh, next tues.") He never does. Can't tell you how many hamburgers I've bought for that guy.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I would like to believe there's someone out there, walking around with my exact face.

But if we met... he'd probably annoy me.


----------



## Terry D

MzSnowleopard said:


> I've heard of the one where people are supposed to have a twin out there somewhere- but seven ? That's new to me.



Those are called doppelgangers. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doppelgänger


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

amsawtell said:


> It wouldn't have bothered me because I'm told all the time that I look like somebody that people know.  I think I just have that kind of face.


I get that all the time.

I think the most memorable one I had was when I went to renew the registration for my car and the lady behind the counter was like "Did you go to Lexington?  When did you graduate?"


----------



## Terry D

Here's an interesting atricle on the subject of Doppelgangers: http://scienceline.org/2014/03/do-doppelgangers-exist/

Isn't it annoying when someone get all sciency in a thread about annoyances?


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I remember reading something about dopplergangers as a child. They come to your home to kill you and take your place. 

The thought of that scared me as a child.


----------



## The Green Shield

When fantasy covers of books/movies/games/whatever has the ladies wearing what amounts to bikinis. Look, I'm a hetero, so I'm attracted to ladies, got it.

*BUT IT IS IMPRACTICAL FOR SOMEONE TO GO INTO BATTLE IN WHAT AMOUNTS TO A BIKINI!! 
*






I'm sorry, but for someone who is supposed to be an assassin like Green (the person on the cover), _THAT IS VERY IMPRACTICAL! 

_


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

FINALLY SOME ONE SAID SOMETHING

GOD, OR WHEN THEY GO IN WITH HEELS
ITS NOT PRACTICAL. 

Or bikini armour.


----------



## The Green Shield

TheWonderingNovice said:


> FINALLY SOME ONE SAID SOMETHING
> 
> GOD, OR WHEN THEY GO IN WITH HEELS
> ITS NOT PRACTICAL.
> 
> Or bikini armour.


I know, right?! Plus, isn't it kind of demeaning? It's like it's saying, “OMG BEWBS ON THAT TOTES HOT CHICK!!!” when it's supposed to say, “See this tough lady? She's about to wreck someone's shit! Read and find out who that sorry punk shall be.”

The unfortunate double-standard here is that if you took Green, made her a guy with a torn-up shirt and trousers, people are going to think he was one badass mofo.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Yes! Exactly. 

Why can't there be a female lead that cones out in sneakers or complete armour. Comfy shoes makes the difference!


----------



## The Green Shield

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Yes! Exactly.
> 
> Why can't there be a female lead that cones out in sneakers or complete armour. Comfy shoes makes the difference!


Don't you worry, all my female leads wear comfortable clothing and if they must do battle, they will do so _fully clothed_ from head to toe. Yes, even my blind assassin/thief from my fantasy. I can already hear her comment about Green's armor: “That's a good way to get killed very quickly from all angles, Green. Do you have a death wish or something?”


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Yes! Thats what we need more of.

On a side note
- It annoys me when people order food but keep on changing their minds so that you stand there for galf an hour before the decide they dont want anything anymore.


----------



## Mesafalcon

The Green Shield said:


> When fantasy covers of books/movies/games/whatever has the ladies wearing what amounts to bikinis. Look, I'm a hetero, so I'm attracted to ladies, got it.
> 
> *BUT IT IS IMPRACTICAL FOR SOMEONE TO GO INTO BATTLE IN WHAT AMOUNTS TO A BIKINI!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but for someone who is supposed to be an assassin like Green (the person on the cover), _THAT IS VERY IMPRACTICAL!
> 
> _



Ya, stuff like this bothers the hell out of me too. 

Basically, you have to shrug it off. It's marketed to teen agers. And I have to guess people who like stories told like some kind of video game with logic aside.

I have a lot more to say, but this conversation has the danger of getting heated as those gender ones do sometimes, and I don't want this thread to _go there.

But, good one. _


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

It does go both ways. Need I mention Barbarians? 

View attachment 9526


Their armor designs are always impractical. 

I know people might like to see a strong man with broad shoulders and a big chest but....c'mon.

An enemy would pierce his vitals pretty quickly.


----------



## The Green Shield

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> It does go both ways. Need I mention Barbarians?
> 
> View attachment 9526
> 
> 
> Their armor designs are always impractical.
> 
> I know people might like to see a strong man with broad shoulders and a big chest but....c'mon.
> 
> An enemy would pierce his vitals pretty quickly.



Interesting point. While I do admit that romance covers do have men who are so stupidly chiseled and buffed that it's clearly meant to be sexual (well, it's a romance), my point was that with Green, it feels a bit too much like they're sexualizing her rather than showing her to be the badass she is. Face it dude, when teens look at that cover, their eyes are going to move to her chest. Why do you think it's at the center of the page? It's an unfortunate double-standard: if the guy's doing it, it's badass. If the girl's doing it, it's sexual. 

*THAT SAID*, I can buy the skimpy outfit if the character came from a more...ah..."primitive" society. Or from a culture that values strength and courage so much that wearing the skimpy outfit show how brazen and bold they are to walk into battle with nary any protection at all. If Green were from a culture like that  (she isn't), then yes, I could buy that she'd wear that kind of clothing. 

Um, sorry for derailing the thread. *moves it back on track*


----------



## Dave Watson

The thing really boiling my pish right now is employers who don't get back to you to let you know the outcome of an interview. Allow me to rant a bit, as this is driving me mental and I need to get it off my chest! 

After spending the past seven years getting college, undergraduate and postgraduate degrees with the simple aim of getting into a job that I'd actually like doing, I found a job with a well known rock magazine as a trivia editor, essentially making up quizes about music. Sent my application, was then asked to submit three sample quizes, and was selected for an interview, which I had about three weeks ago. I told the guy I was off on holiday the day after for a fortnight. No bother, he says. Should have an answer waiting for you by the time you get back. 

So after spending my holiday obsessively checking my emails, I get home last Sunday night after twelve hours of travelling and frenziedly thumb through the pile of mail piled up behind my front door. Nothing. I call the guy the day after and he says I did really well at the interview, was one of three people shortlisted, and the HR team are making their decision today and I should get a call after lunchtime. Great! Cue much nervous pacing. But not a peep was heard. 

Yesterday, I sent the guy a text asking if there was any news. He replied, apologising for not being in touch, saying he was in constant meetings in London, but asked if I was free for a quick phone call later, to which I readily agreed. Again, no phone call. 

Sent another text this morning, five hours ago, just asking him to put me out of my misery. Nothing back yet. 

If I didn't get it, fine, but not telling me after saying I was in the final three candidates is just cruel! 

RANT OVER.


----------



## Kevin

And these guys... they should put some clothes on:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bikini tops... it should cover the whole torso:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for women (and I don't mean little girls:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...............
....................

for women it should fit them  properly, while giving protection:


----------



## Ariel

The Green Shield said:


> Interesting point. While I do admit that romance covers do have men who are so stupidly chiseled and buffed that it's clearly meant to be sexual (well, it's a romance), my point was that with Green, it feels a bit too much like they're sexualizing her rather than showing her to be the badass she is. Face it dude, when teens look at that cover, their eyes are going to move to her chest. Why do you think it's at the center of the page? It's an unfortunate double-standard: if the guy's doing it, it's badass. If the girl's doing it, it's sexual.
> 
> *THAT SAID*, I can buy the skimpy outfit if the character came from a more...ah..."primitive" society. Or from a culture that values strength and courage so much that wearing the skimpy outfit show how brazen and bold they are to walk into battle with nary any protection at all. If Green were from a culture like that  (she isn't), then yes, I could buy that she'd wear that kind of clothing.
> 
> Um, sorry for derailing the thread. *moves it back on track*



Green might have been _raised_ in a culture that values more western-traditional clothing but she was _born_ and honed in a culture where she'd be wearing next to nothing if she hadn't been sold by her parents.  She tends to wear leather which, in western standards, is fairly sexualized.  Further, Green is not exactly a far-thinking character.  She might be smart and well-educated but she's not exactly the brightest bulb.

Argue against her clothing and the sexualization of women all you want.  The truth is that a book cover is advertising and it's meant to sell.  As a feminist do I have trouble with that?  Yes, actually, but I see the point as a businessperson.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Thanks Dave！

That was interesting. 

And yes, I said in so many words before that the chick on the cover is just meant to sell －mainly to younger teenage boys. The problem is people having poor taste and continuing to buy stuff like that (not to say its all bad, there must be some exceptions)


----------



## Folcro

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> It does go both ways. Need I mention Barbarians?
> 
> View attachment 9526
> 
> 
> Their armor designs are always impractical.
> 
> I know people might like to see a strong man with broad shoulders and a big chest but....c'mon.
> 
> An enemy would pierce his vitals pretty quickly.



Barbarians did not fight with piercing strikes as the richer warriors did, using their strength, they fought with slashing strikes, the kind that would contact the shoulder; therefore the shoulders were the only parts that really needed to be covered. 

It was an entirely practical and reasonable approach and I don't want to hear another word about it.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Folcro said:


> Barbarians did not fight with piercing strikes as the richer warriors did, using their strength, they fought with slashing strikes, the kind that would contact the shoulder; therefore the shoulders were the only parts that really needed to be covered.
> 
> It was an entirely practical and reasonable approach and I don't want to hear another word about it.



...But didn't a few of them have spears...? ._.


----------



## ShadowEyes

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> ...But didn't a few of them have spears...? ._.



Needs BIGGER shoulder pads. BIGGER! I want to be able to fit a stylite on one of them!


----------



## Teb

359 posts on things that annoy you, should I run for cover already or arrange some anger management classes:evil:

I noticed some folks were sneaky and put several items in one post as well[-X 

Who's gonna add me to the list of things that annoy em:devilish:?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

To be fair, a lot of the posts are also discussion about certain things between fellow victims of certain annoyances.

If you'd like, I would be happy to turn my "highly annoyed" stare on you, Teb.


----------



## Teb

Are we talking laser 'Hex' vision, a smouldering glare or the kind of look my teachers used to give me?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Depends on how you you'd describe the expression of my avatar, haha.


----------



## Teb

Thats not Hex vision, your eyes have to glow bright red before the lasers shoot out

It's the look my teachers used to give me, and to be honest I only paid attention when they started throwing things at me anyway.:smug:

It's not a smouldering glare, it's too thoughtful. The only issue is, what are you thinking!


----------



## Boofy

> what are you thinking!



Don't ask him that! You don't want to know ;D


----------



## Allysan

Sorry to revert the subject back to it's original form, but... People who refuse to discipline their children because they're afraid of hurting their feelings annoys me to no end. Especially when that child is acting awful and setting a bad example for my kid.


----------



## Mike C

As I get older more things annoy me.

People. Particularly stupid ones.
The cellophane used to wrap DVDs and CD's.
Those plastic tags that they use to hold new pair of socks together that rip holes in the socks if you try to separate them in a hurry.
Traffic.
The countryside.
The media.
People who complain.
The 'like' button on facebook, and its often inappropriate or inane use.

Worst of all, I realise, are the people who think it's ok (and I have to put this in context now, I recently witnessed a plane crash at an airshow - the jet fighter hit a busy road having failed to come out of a loop, killing 11 people) to write really shit poems as some kind of tribute following a disaster, and all the people who click the like button.

There is never an excuse for a bad poem, no matter what the event.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Yes, Mike. 

The media... it has to change. Worldwide its similar to the States/Europe and worse in ways believe it or not.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am annoyed by people who being so critical of others hide it but express it by subcontext. I tolerate it to a certain extent. But the internet makes people show their bad and good side. The bad side, is what strikes me as the one no one cares if you are the minority. I am a minority in my country, and here on the boards. Even in the english speaking countries for obvious reasons and since I am of a ethnic group. People need to be sympathetic, because of people like them I have had a harsh life. I will never know if that is what caused my brain damages. But I still write in hopes of one day succeeding. My family can look dysfunctional because it is. I have meet people on the internet equally as bad as in real life. I have had to deal with them. The abuse never ends. I guess all I have is to tell my stories. I hope they "ring with truth."


----------



## Boofy

Glamdring. The sword has a name like the sound it makes in God damned battle. Damn it, Tolkien, _why_? No sword name can compete with that.


----------



## Terry D

Boofy said:


> Glamdring. The sword has a name like the sound it makes in God damned battle. Damn it, Tolkien, _why_? No sword name can compete with that.



Glamdring and Strider's ranger sword hang above my writing desk. They keep me 'on-point' so to speak.


----------



## Boofy

Gah. Now you annoy me. </3

I am horribly jealous!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I only have an authentic katana and odachi, and swords from bleach and one piece, haphazardly stacked in a pile.

I like to un-sheath them and swing 'em around whenever I want to feel the weight of a real blade in my hand. 

The only thing that annoys me? Nothing to slice. Fruit is very expensive for pure slicing purposes... ,_,


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I have a Walther PPK/S chambered for 9mmK.  When life gets me down, it picks me right back up.

What annoys me is that it's probably the fussiest gun I've ever owned.  Won't fire cheap ammunition, requires _just_ the right amount of oil.  If you don't have it just right or you try to use cheaper ammo, it'll jam on you.

Never had that problem with my 92FS.


----------



## The Green Shield

When an obnoxious co-worker talks your ears off for a _goddamned hour_ about an anime you've never watched. He talks about the setting, the plot, the lore behind the setting, the personal back history of every _goddamned_ character in that setting!! 


And. He. Won't. Shut. The. Fuck. Up. About. It.


*twitches*


I'm...I need a frickin' drink...>:[


----------



## LeeC

Damn, I got invited to a bachelor party, but couldn't go because it wasn't covered by medicare. 

On top of that, it was supposed to be a double D party and I was scared I might not live up to the occasion.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Green Shield said:


> When an obnoxious co-worker talks your ears off for a _goddamned hour_ about an anime you've never watched. He talks about the setting, the plot, the lore behind the setting, the personal back history of every _goddamned_ character in that setting!!
> 
> 
> And. He. Won't. Shut. The. Fuck. Up. About. It.
> 
> 
> *twitches*
> 
> 
> I'm...I need a frickin' drink...>:[


Swot up on classical music, I actually enjoy it, but I notice I can make most people glaze over within about fifteen seconds, and find a necessary excuse to be elsewhere within thirty, just by talking about almost any classical composer.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Olly, I would love to sit a spell and chat about those classical composers. I love the symphony, played the violin for 4 years in school. Gave it up after a time because of a stiff wrist. Still, left an endearing impression on my life. And have no one to talk with about the symphony.

Green Shield - I feel your pain. Beta Bob would not shut up about Marvel and DC comics. I learned more than I ever cared to learn about them from him. And I'm certain that a good measure of what he claims to know is absolute fodder. This among many other things are reasons why I cut ties with this crack.

My next annoyance- peer pressure. I hate the pull of those I know to do things one way when the pros in that subject all say the OPPOSITE!

Hell, I hate peer pressure in general.


----------



## Blade

MzSnowleopard said:


> Hell, I hate peer pressure in general.



The thought of having peers is, in itself, a little distressing.:cower: Having them lean on you is a bit much.:crushed:


----------



## Darkkin

The misspelled word is _always_ in the title of my thread.  _Always..._


----------



## Olly Buckle

when I plant a large tray with seed and only a very few germinate; all in one corner. It is annoying to have to tease the baby seedlings apart to plant them  out, but I guess that would probably be so even if they all germinated. What really annoys me is that I know something was different in that corner, the humidity, the temperature, the acidity, the light, something, or maybe a combination of things, happened there that didn't in the rest of it, AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT !! 

That is really annoying, because I can't make it happen again when I want to.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Unruly children and the parents who refuse to teach them to behave or be respectful.


----------



## strawberry888

I get usually irritated if people are late and does not respect other people's time and act as if nothing is wrong.Totally!


----------



## Ariel

All of you parents will agree with this one: my kid.

Currently she's in the backseat making a noise that sounds something like "mwaowmwaow mamaowmaow."  This sound is low and continuous.  She's also kicking the seat, and has opened the door at least once.  Luckily we're waiting in the car while Kilroy grabs drinks.


----------



## Teb

Currently, everything.

Think volcano with smoke coming from the top.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Dead zones.  Dead zones annoy me.  I like to stay connected, so when my phone can't pick up any signal, I sort of get antsy.


----------



## Teb

At the minute am extremely vexed by the 650 word limit on the Literary Maneuvers thing.

Still 150 words to drop from my post.... Damn this is almost like being censored!


----------



## TKent

Lol! Feel your pain. 



Teb said:


> At the minute am extremely vexed by the 650 word limit on the Literary Maneuvers thing.
> 
> Still 150 words to drop from my post.... Damn this is almost like being censored!


----------



## Mesafalcon

MzSnowleopard said:


> Unruly children and the parents who refuse to teach them to behave or be respectful.



It's not as easy as you think - teaching kids things.

They aren't robots that automatically do what you teach them. Some of them just have the flare inside them telling them to do what they want.

Maybe you have kids of your own, I have no way to tell, but based on the comment, it's something I thought before I had my own kind and after I went "Shit, this isn't as easy I thought, neither is this.... or this... and... this is impossible, I give up."


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Mesafalcon said:


> It's not as easy as you think - teaching kids things.
> 
> They aren't robots that automatically do what you teach them. Some of them just have the flare inside them telling them to do what they want.
> 
> Maybe you have kids of your own, I have no way to tell, but based on the comment, it's something I thought before I had my own kind and after I went "Shit, this isn't as easy I thought, neither is this.... or this... and... this is impossible, I give up."



I get you- perhaps I should explain. I was once corrected by a woman when her child came up to me and kept slapping my arm saying "hey, hey, hey." while mom was sitting in across the room from us- playing on AOL. All I said was "please don't do that." and the mom snapped. "Don't yell at my child!"


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

MzSnowleopard said:


> I get you- perhaps I should explain. I was once corrected by a woman when her child came up to me and kept slapping my arm saying "hey, hey, hey." while mom was sitting in across the room from us- playing on AOL. All I said was "please don't do that." and the mom snapped. "Don't yell at my child!"



That's when I say 'Don't let your kid smack strangers and I wouldn't have to.' 

Ahh, I'm too rude to random people. 

My Uncle has seven children. He doesn't even know how to parent one. Much less seven. Bunch of heathens. 

Another thing that annoys me: 

Two lanes of traffic approach a T intersection. To turn left, there's a STOP sign. 

On the right lane for a right turn, there is a YIELD SIGN. 

You guys do know what that means right? YIELD FOR RIGHT TURN. 

That means you only have to stop if there's oncoming traffic.

How many people make a complete stop even if it's clear? All of them. I wish they'd all die.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

The size 9 font on the Facebook messenger.

Especially when it's a lengthy message. That tiny size may be suitable for someone viewing on a phone or pad- because the device is usually only inches frmo the face. But not so for the distance between the eyes and the monitor of a laptop or desktop monitor- about 12 inches or more. It's almost impossible to read. I know several people who agree with me- we have to copy paste the message into Word or and increase the font size just to read the blasted message.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Forgetting where I left my damn keys :evil:


----------



## Mesafalcon

MzSnowleopard said:


> I get you- perhaps I should explain. I was once corrected by a woman when her child came up to me and kept slapping my arm saying "hey, hey, hey." while mom was sitting in across the room from us- playing on AOL. All I said was "please don't do that." and the mom snapped. "Don't yell at my child!"



Sounds like an incredibly stupid woman. So, it's best for you just to get annoyed when people that dumb have kids in the first place. Cause, that whole thing is gonna go wrong let alone not teaching them how to have manners.

I think I know the type you are talking about. Okay.

Thanks.


----------



## Book Cook

People who use _like _in a sentence for no other reason than being borderline illiterate. Also, people who use _super _as an intensifier for every single thing.

Everyone that's MTV material.

Social justice warriors who are so convinced of their righteousness that simple reasoning escapes them, and they start ascribing _ism_s to whomever disagrees with them.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Book Cook said:


> People who use _like _in a sentence for no other reason than being borderline illiterate. Also, people who use _super _as an intensifier for every single thing.
> 
> Everyone that's MTV material.
> 
> Social justice warriors who are so convinced of their righteousness that simple reasoning escapes them, and they start ascribing _ism_s to whomever disagrees with them.



MTV in general. 

Everyone who has ever appeared on MTV are people that the world wouldn't miss.

Also, Kanye West. Go die. I'm serious. x}


----------



## midnightpoet

Headlines (especially on Yahoo) that automatically assume the moral high ground with an air of mercurial superiority.


----------



## Book Cook

midnightpoet said:


> Headlines (especially on Yahoo) that automatically assume the moral high ground with an air of mercurial superiority.



And which are most often misleading.


----------



## Sunny

People that leave their young children unattended in public places. Maybe they want to use the washroom or go into the store to get something to eat. Oh sure, Tommy will be find out here, I just tell him, "don't move and don't talk to strangers!" 

Then the best part is, you get to see these stupid people on the news later that evening, crying that they don't know what happened to their kid. 

"How could someone have taken Tommy? Please bring him home! He's just a little boy." *sniffle sniffle*

Stay with your kids! Take them to the washroom with you. Take them into the store with you. Don't ever leave them alone! 

(I say this because yesterday there was a woman at the zoo that left her three-year-old alone in the outside picnic area. She went to the washroom for 5 minutes and then left him alone again while she went into the store for another 5 to get some snacks! I was really upset to see this kid sitting there alone, knowing anyone could snatch him up! I didn't want to take my eyes off the poor kid until his mom got back.)


----------



## am_hammy

Sunny said:


> People that leave their young children unattended in public places. Maybe they want to use the washroom or go into the store to get something to eat. Oh sure, Tommy will be find out here, I just tell him, "don't move and don't talk to strangers!"
> 
> Then the best part is, you get to see these stupid people on the news later that evening, crying that they don't know what happened to their kid.
> 
> "How could someone have taken Tommy? Please bring him home! He's just a little boy." *sniffle sniffle*
> 
> Stay with your kids! Take them to the washroom with you. Take them into the store with you. Don't ever leave them alone!
> 
> (I say this because yesterday there was a woman at the zoo that left her three-year-old alone in the outside picnic area. She went to the washroom for 5 minutes and then left him alone again while she went into the store for another 5 to get some snacks! I was really upset to see this kid sitting there alone, knowing anyone could snatch him up! I didn't want to take my eyes off the poor kid until his mom got back.)



I'm not a mom, but I do that when I see kids in the store that are unattended. I will always ask them if their parents know where they are and they usually say yes and scurry to them. There are other cases where they don't say much and begin to get nervous, so I ask them if we can help find them or I watch them until a parent comes or they see them and run to them.

It's a shame really =(


----------



## Thaumiel

On a less serious note...

People who shelve my books in non-chronological order when I'm not around.
People who touch my books with greasy hands.
People who touch my books freshly washed, damp hands.
People who put folds in the spines of my books.
People who use my book's names in vain... 
*cough*
People who leave Vinyls, tapes, CDs, DVDs and game discs out of the case.
People who lose the case.
People who put them back in the wrong sodding case.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Dunno, man, that all sounds pretty serious to me.  If you need to talk it out, I'm here for ya.


----------



## ppsage

midnightpoet said:


> Headlines (especially on Yahoo) that automatically assume the moral high ground with an air of mercurial superiority.


I'm breaking my brain trying to visualize a mercurial superiority?


----------



## Book Cook

ppsage said:


> I'm breaking my brain trying to visualize a mercurial superiority?



Imagine all the women attending Jessica Valenti's speech.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Mircosoft Windows 7 and it's uncooperative file search feature. And the SoBs who brag about it working for them instead of helping me when I've asked.


----------



## Boofy

Better that than Windows 8. Windows 10 is looking good, though I won't get it myself for a couple of weeks yet. Let the eggheads down at Microsoft find any wrinkles worth smoothing out first. It's a learning curve though, and a frustrating one if you're not used to using modern Operating Systems. I getcha.


----------



## Olly Buckle

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> On a less serious note...
> 
> People who shelve my books in non-chronological order when I'm not around.
> People who touch my books with greasy hands.
> People who touch my books freshly washed, damp hands.
> People who put folds in the spines of my books.
> People who use my book's names in vain...
> *cough*
> People who leave Vinyls, tapes, CDs, DVDs and game discs out of the case.
> People who lose the case.
> People who put them back in the wrong sodding case.



People who take such things less seriously, these are serious issues!


----------



## bluemidget

being wide awake at One o' clock in the morning is quite annoying


----------



## Boofy

I know the struggle, Blue. </3

Still, bake-off in two days... or well, one and a bit ;D


----------



## bluemidget

ha ha - so it is! Pastry skills are to be under scrutiny this week I believe. Exciting stuff


----------



## bluemidget

my skills extend to filling shop bought puff pastry with leftover chilli to make a pasty


----------



## Boofy

I think that is the extent to which most people can cook, you know!

Some of the folks on the bake-off haven't been far off that level this year, hah ;D

I make a mean chocolate orange cheesecake... but you know what annoys me? Cheesecake alternatives. Avocado is most definitely _not_ a fitting cheese substitute. Yeugh!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Where would you even come across avocado as a cheese substitute?  Yuck!

Newcastle Brown Ale put little messages under their bottlecaps, punctuated with #NoBollocks, but there are only, like, four messages.  Who doesn't have the bollocks now, Newcastle.  Get your [SUNDAY DRIVER] together and give me some more variety!


----------



## bluemidget

ahh now, cheesecake I can make  proper ones though - no wackiness - he he, avocado?? 

yeah there have been some right disasters so far this year haven't there? 

Newcastle Brown! My drink of choice back in the day


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Over here in America, drinking it makes you a hipster, but from what I understand, it's viewed as a working man's drink across the pond.  I'm a working man, dammit, I deserve to enjoy my beer!

But, seriously, it's the best.  Not too strong, but not too watery.  Shame about the price tag, though.


----------



## Boofy

Hipster... 

I had wondered why you annoy me so much ;D


----------



## bluemidget

ha ha, I don't know anything about hipsters I'm afraid  You enjoy your beer, dude! The working folk do indeed deserve their ale!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Cheers, Blue.

Boofy, you're breaking my heart.  What's left of it, anyway.

Here's a nice little tale for you.  I was working today, and I picked up a 12 pack of Coke Zero, turns out one of the cans was busted and I got the [FREE WILLY] all down my [PORK FUTURES]ing front.  It annoys me when my coworkers don't take care of damaged product properly.


----------



## Boofy

PORK FUTURES.


----------



## bluemidget

no worries dubs - I can call you dubs?  Dammit I wish I had a beer now come to think of it ha ha that'd help me sleep  zzzz...


----------



## The Green Shield

My Generalized Anxiety Disorder. Need I say more?


----------



## Sonata

I am getting more and more annoyed because the bruised wotsit that I thumped down on last week *still hurts me to sit.*


----------



## bluemidget

Ha Ha, attempting to make a cup of tea at work and discovering an empty milk bottle is very annoying indeed


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Oof.  You are a better person than I if you haven't killed anyone yet.


----------



## bluemidget

I know right?? Ah well no point crying over non-existent milk (!) I simply took the opportunity to nip to the shop  myself.  I return, the hero of the hour, and we all have tea! Win - win


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Great job!  Though it does annoy me that I will never be as heroic as you... C'est la vie, I suppose.


----------



## bluemidget

ha ha when disaster strikes, I leap into action


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Midget Maaan!


----------



## bluemidget

and a franchise was born....


----------



## Teb

Sour sweets that aren't sour. My fave super sours sweets either had a bad batch or changed the ingredients and they are now nothing more than boring boiled sweets.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

People that move around  books in my personal library, or borrow them and don't give them back. They're mine, all mine!


----------



## Book Cook

People who post their PC specifications that sound something like: i7 4.4 GHz, 16 GB DDR 3 RAM, Nvidia gtx 980 4GB DDR 5, and ask if they will be able to run a game. You can run ANY game you imbecile! You can calculate and graphically manifest the goings-on within a black hole!


----------



## strawberry888

Useless 24-hour IT support seems to be getting in to my nerves lately. They are not actually our main provider but is a 3rd party contractor. It is really frusrating asking for help since I am telecommuting and not actually getting any response or even acknowledgement.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Signs that flash "30 mph Slow down!" at me when I am doing bang on 30 mph.


----------



## stan

Running out of smokes...


----------



## Mesafalcon

strawberry888 said:


> Useless 24-hour IT support seems to be getting in to my nerves lately. They are not actually our main provider but is a 3rd party contractor. It is really frusrating asking for help since I am telecommuting and not actually getting any response or even acknowledgement.



Good one...

Thanks for all the responses, all.

Political correctness annoys me.

_Political correctness < free speech_


----------



## am_hammy

When a person positions their vehicle diagonally so you can't drive past them. At all. On purpose.


----------



## Olly Buckle

When those fleeing high explosive and snipers are met with water cannon and tear gas. Bound to put them off, almost as good as letting them drown.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

People who will go out of their way to mention a skill/hobby/etc.

Mostly noted in sports players, techies, and vegans. Rrrhg. 

'Yeah, I built my computer myself,' ETC. If it comes up in conversation. Sure! But if you just HAVE to bring something up for no reason... that's the wrong attitude to have about it. I don't walk around saying 'I'M A WRITER YOU IMBECILES!' No! Because that's rude!

It's like, from the moment you start speaking, they're literally holding their breath to tell you! I DON'T CARE. ;D


----------



## popsprocket

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> People who will go out of their way to mention a skill/hobby/etc.



I'm really good at not mentioning my skills/hobbies in conversation.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Please, tell us more.

Oh, wait, I meant to say I don't care.  Sorry, always get confused.

Sorry, Crowley, I'm trying.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> 'I'M A WRITER YOU IMBECILES!'



"COWER BEFORE MY MIGHTY PEN AND PAPER!"


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

#the[NAUGHTY]mightierthanthesword

Oh, man.  Slogans tend to annoy me, unless they're being used in a satirical fashion.  Don't like the idea of a powerful, far-reaching concept being condensed into so many words and then thrown around until it loses its meaning.

So, yeah, hashtags kind of fit in there.


----------



## Darkkin

People who keep repeating themselves, while shoving their phones in my face going do you have this?  Just because I don't give you an instantaneous google answer, doesn't mean I am mentally insufficient; it means you need to take a deep breath and back off...


----------



## LeeC

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> People who will go out of their way to mention a skill/hobby/etc.
> 
> Mostly noted in sports players, techies, and vegans. Rrrhg.
> 
> 'Yeah, I built my computer myself,' ETC. If it comes up in conversation. Sure! But if you just HAVE to bring something up for no reason... that's the wrong attitude to have about it. I don't walk around saying 'I'M A WRITER YOU IMBECILES!' No! Because that's rude!
> 
> It's like, from the moment you start speaking, they're literally holding their breath to tell you! I DON'T CARE. ;D


You're giving me lots of ammunition to bug you with :twisted:


----------



## JustRob

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> People who will go out of their way to mention a skill/hobby/etc.
> 
> Mostly noted in sports players, techies, and vegans. Rrrhg.
> 
> 'Yeah, I built my computer myself,' ETC. If it comes up in conversation. Sure! But if you just HAVE to bring something up for no reason... that's the wrong attitude to have about it. I don't walk around saying 'I'M A WRITER YOU IMBECILES!' No! Because that's rude!
> 
> It's like, from the moment you start speaking, they're literally holding their breath to tell you! I DON'T CARE. ;D



Since you mention it, as a retired person who only has pastimes to talk about that puts me in a difficult position. I don't have any medical ailments to bore people with and it isn't the done thing to blather on about one's charity work, then there are the pastimes that I'd rather nobody found out about, which just about only leaves the computer that I'm building and the novel that I accidentally wrote, not that I consider myself to be a writer or a computer engineer. Anyone who wants can read my novel and judge for themselves and my computer project is well documented in the proper circles as well as on its own website. 

I can feign interest in other people's activities, although sportspeople and vegans are beyond my comprehension, but at some point one must establish an identity for oneself. I think what matters isn't people talking about their activities but how seriously they expect others to care, which is your point. I have had people say to me how boring they find vintage computer technology, but clearly they haven't read an article on it by a promising new writer with a flair for making almost anything sound interesting ...

Yeah, come to think of it, I see what you mean.


----------



## Nellie

People pretending to care, when they really don't give a damn is very annoying to me.


----------



## Darkkin

Iambic pentameter.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Darkkin said:


> Iambic pentameter.


Seconded


----------



## 20oz

Playing multiple of games and trying to find the time to play them. 

(Life is Strange, Paper Mario, Super Mario Maker, Destiny, Advanced Warfare, and Splatoon. Maybe The World Ends With You.)


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

The item drop rate on Diablo 3. I've been trying to farm the Tall Man's Finger for days. AAAAAAHG. DAMN YOU RGN GODS!

Whenever someone calls me 'son.' Especially being in the south. The concept of manhood, skewed and hyped up as it is, becomes even more traumatizing when someone decides to condescendingly refer to you as their offspring. Shut up! I could pick you up and toss you out the window! Ain't nobody here your son! Your sons all died because of inbreeding! The ones that survived were so stupid that they OD'ed on gas fumes or blew themselves up with fireworks!

...I'm sorry. My recent bout of dark comedy binges has inspired me to rant about various topics. ;D


----------



## Darkkin

My quantum physics pockets...having to explain _how_ I got to Sector Q in Zeta Quadrant, when I was supposed to go from Point A to Point B...:-|


----------



## TIG

Christmas crap in the shops today, 17 September.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

IT'S THE MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF THE YEAR WHEN YOU WALK DOWN THE STREET DREAMING OF A WHITE CHRISTMAS JUST LIKE CHESTNUTS ROASTING ON A JINGLE BELL JINGLE BELL JINGLE BELL ROCK IT'S PERFECT WEATHER FOR A SLEIGH RIDE TOGETHER WITH YOU

Ahem

And so on and so forth.


----------



## Boofy

AtleanWordsmith said:


> IT'S THE MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF THE YEAR WHEN YOU WALK DOWN THE STREET DREAMING OF A WHITE CHRISTMAS JUST LIKE CHESTNUTS ROASTING ON A JINGLE BELL JINGLE BELL JINGLE BELL ROCK IT'S PERFECT WEATHER FOR A SLEIGH RIDE TOGETHER WITH YOU
> 
> Ahem
> 
> And so on and so forth.



Grinch... ;D

I don't really mind Christmas songs... uuuunless I hear them and it ain't December.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I must admit that I start tiring of them by December.  One of the pains of working in retail.  Otherwise, they're holly and jolly... and other things ending in 'olly.'

Unlike certain members who BEGIN with 'Olly'


----------



## Bruno Spatola

"Carol of the Bells" _never_ gets tiring. Great Christmas tune.

A lot of the others do admittedly make me feel like my chestnuts actually are roasting on an open fire, though. Spit, crackle, burst.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I have to give you that one, Bruno.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Flashing signs that show a smiley and tell me I am doing under the speed limit when I am bang on it, they're so regular that I take my foot off if it tells me I am doing the right speed. What is the point of telling people they re going two or three mph slower than they are, and congratulating them when they are that much over the limit?


----------



## Mesafalcon

Darkkin said:


> My quantum physics pockets...having to explain _how_ I got to Sector Q in Zeta Quadrant, when I was supposed to go from Point A to Point B...:-|



Thanks a lot, D!

This is sure easy than poetry.

To stay on topic - poetry about life, love, loniness, and ALL that tired old done A MILLION ZILLION times before stuff - _annoys me_! (And I don't mean yours Darkkin - your stuff is pretty original. More like stories actually. But, that's cool by me!)

Sorry guys, I read enough poetry about love, lost love, lost loved ones etc. to last me the rest of my life!


----------



## popsprocket

Reaching that point in Skyrim (or any RPG) where there's nothing that can kill you and you have more gold than you could ever spend.


----------



## Mesafalcon

popsprocket said:


> Reaching that point in Skyrim (or any RPG) where there's nothing that can kill you and you have more gold than you could ever spend.



You have to MOD the game. The sky is the limit with Skyrim - no pun intented. Seriously, there are some amazing MODs out there.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Mesafalcon said:


> Sorry guys, I read enough poetry about love, lost love, lost loved ones etc. to last me the rest of my life!



Amen. 

Still at only 19, I have the heart of a bitter old sailor. And a mouth to match.  So here goes. 

-Couples who have a full make-out session in a PUBLIC POOL. What's wrong with you!? Stop! GET A ROOM!

-Come to think of it.... couples in general. 

-Valentines Day. I don't mind Christmas! But if Valentines has a scrooge or grinch, it'd be* ME*. I hate it all. 

-Consequentially, I have never had a valentine. Never asked or been asked, don't want to. Would it melt my heart to this holiday? Probably not. 

-People who continually mispronounce words. Wash-Warsh. Walmart-Walmark. Across-Acrost. Etc. Stop it, you stupid idiots. 

-Obituaries. 'Hey, let's put this in the paper that people read every morning! It'll cheer them up!' 

-The BEGINNING of an RPG, usually Fallout, when you're really weak, and accidentally stepping one foot into the wrong area means INSTANT DEATH BY LAZERS.

but the point where you're unkillable is my favorite. It's what I play for. >

Edit AGAIN: Stop making me want to play Skyrim.... Ok.... fine. BYE FOLKS! HAHA!

-Goes off to steal from lockboxes and slaughter dragons-


----------



## Boofy

Aye, there are some amazing mods. It's a shame that people without a monster PC build can't enjoy Skyrim to it's best advantage. Especially now that you can play co-op. That's right folks. The last bastion for ESO (Elder Scrolls Online) apologists died with this mod. ;D

I've played through on every race, with every DLC pack and a gazillion different mods now. I can honestly say it is a game I won't ever tire of. Maybe I am just that dorky, though.

Ah, something that annoys me? Reading the submissions on r/IAmVerySmart. Come OOOOOOOOON. These people... they exist. They actually exist.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Still at only 19, I have the heart of a bitter old sailor. And a mouth to match.  So here goes.
> 
> -Couples who have a full make-out session in a PUBLIC POOL. What's wrong with you!? Stop! GET A ROOM!
> 
> -Come to think of it.... couples in general.
> 
> -Valentines Day. I don't mind Christmas! But if Valentines has a scrooge or grinch, it'd be* ME*. I hate it all.
> 
> -Consequentially, I have never had a valentine. Never asked or been asked, don't want to. Would it melt my heart to this holiday? Probably not.
> 
> -People who continually mispronounce words. Wash-Warsh. Walmart-Walmark. Across-Acrost. Etc. Stop it, you stupid idiots.
> 
> -Obituaries. 'Hey, let's put this in the paper that people read every morning! It'll cheer them up!'
> 
> -The BEGINNING of an RPG, usually Fallout, when you're really weak, and accidentally stepping one foot into the wrong area means INSTANT DEATH BY LAZERS.
> 
> but the point where you're unkillable is my favorite. It's what I play for. >



Nice little list. 

And thanks for feelin' me on that poetry thing there. I can sleep now.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Boofy said:


> Aye, there are some amazing mods. It's a shame that people without a monster PC build can't enjoy Skyrim to it's best advantage. Especially now that you can play co-op. That's right folks. The last bastion for ESO (Elder Scrolls Online) apologists died with this mod. ;D
> 
> I've played through on every race, with every DLC pack and a gazillion different mods now. I can honestly say it is a game I won't ever tire of. Maybe I am just that dorky, though.
> 
> Ah, something that annoys me? Reading the submissions on r/IAmVerySmart. Come OOOOOOOOON. These people... they exist. They actually exist.



Ehh. I just have a crappy Toshiba. There's a mod that basically lowers the quality whenever the camera moves. But I don't notice it. Since the camera is moving. Removes a lot of the 'I turned around so it has to render the other side of the room' lag. Otherwise, running around and loading the world isn't too strenuous. 

Speaking of co-op... I'm annoyed that I have no one to make a perfect Skyrim dungeon comp with. Healers, tanks, damage... if one person can become invincible, and entire party of Skyrim heroes could kill gods. 

4chan. 

Pinterest. 

Skimpily clad women on twitch. 

People who still use the term Swag. And yolo. 

Every first person shooter, save Borderlands. The rest can go die.

RPG's with high enemy scaling, so that you NEVER feel powerful. That's half the point of a video game!


----------



## popsprocket

Boofy said:


> Aye, there are some amazing mods. It's a shame that people without a monster PC build can't enjoy Skyrim to it's best advantage. Especially now that you can play co-op. That's right folks. The last bastion for ESO (Elder Scrolls Online) apologists died with this mod. ;D
> 
> I've played through on every race, with every DLC pack and a gazillion different mods now. I can honestly say it is a game I won't ever tire of. Maybe I am just that dorky, though.
> 
> Ah, something that annoys me? Reading the submissions on r/IAmVerySmart. Come OOOOOOOOON. These people... they exist. They actually exist.



But this is only my third time playing through normally so I don't really want to mod it. I have all the DLCs because they came bundled in the edition I bought.

Mostly I just need to stop playing a sneak archer build because it makes everything too easy.


----------



## Boofy

Yeah, you might wanna try mixing it up a little, build wise. There is fun to be had in combat. To be honest though, I find that Skyrim is one of those games where you can make your own fun. I saw a video recently where a guy decided to steal everything in Whiterun and just pile it up in the centre. It was a beautiful thing. It's impossible to discover everything in that bloody game. Upon every new play-through I find something special, be that a magnificent glitch (how I wish the dragons still flew backwards), a line I've never heard or a book I've never really read.

Mods can be buggy as hell, but they're definitely worth having a go at around the point you're starting to burn out on the game. 

Another thing I am annoyed at? Fallout 4 isn't out yet. Come on, come on, come ooooon. I am jonesing hard for Bethesda content.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

When I was first learning... I had no idea what I was doing. Then one day I decided to start an argonian and use a big 'ol axe and heavy armor. Histkin came in very handy. After hearing about the shrine of azura every day, I finally decided to visit it.... Whoa, I got the black star. Holy crap. Went to the bandit ridge by windhelm aqnd got the ironhand gauntlets. Got a weapon with soul steal and repeatedly enchanted every piece of my armor I could to have two-handed damage. Got blacksmithing and wore heavy armor.Got magic resist and the lord stone. 

I had become death's executioner, axing everything to death in a few hits. Too bad he was on an old ps3 that died.... -sob- I'LL MISS YOU MARROW! 

That annoys me. I need some cloud storage for these saves! Q,Q 

Also, natural resistances. Oh yeah, all magic damage is elemental. But dunmer are 50% fire resistant, and nords resist 50% frost.  Dunmer are easy to recognize. But it's hard telling certain breton models apart from nords. But late game, bandit chiefs wear full sets of armor, including helmets. So playing a mage, I go shooty shooty, and suddenly my spells are doing half damage. T...T 

I STILL HAVE TWO YEARS TO BUY DRINKS. WHY AMERICA!?  I don't know any moonshiners to buy from.... 

Randomly generated numbers/chances. Both in video games, and REALITY. I could've easily been born anywhere else in the world! WHY HERE!? 

And by those random chances, I could also be a dashingly handsome Swedish gentleman. But I'm not.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

When you queue in traffic for ages and when you finally get moving again, there is absolutely NOTHING AT ALL to suggest why you have been waiting for so long!


----------



## Mesafalcon

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> When you queue in traffic for ages and when you finally get moving again, there is absolutely NOTHING AT ALL to suggest why you have been waiting for so long!



Good one. I haven't had a car in ten years, but I remember that. 

Touching a hot steering wheel after your car has been out in the sun used to annoy me. Those few minutes before the AC kicks in.


----------



## JustRob

Mesafalcon said:


> Touching a hot steering wheel after your car has been out in the sun used to annoy me. Those few minutes before the AC kicks in.



Even worse is having a metal knob on the gearstick. Both my car and my angel's have them. Mine is titanium, standard kit unfortunately and supposed to be a smart thing to have, but in the summer it is too hot to touch and in the winter too cold. That means that when I first start driving I have to change gear very gingerly using just my fingertips. Fortunately the gear shift is very smooth and needs no more than that but even so it's extremely inconvenient. How I yearn for a nice plastic knob to replace it. I feel like a fashion victim but I refuse to get the poseur's driving gloves just to protect my hand to compensate.


----------



## Blade

Crowley K. Jarvis said:
			
		

> _-People who continually mispronounce words. Wash-Warsh. Walmart-Walmark. Across-Acrost. Etc. Stop it, you stupid idiots._


Sometimes even pronouncing the word properly can be annoying. I heard a sports announcer on the radio the other evening talking about the Buffalo Bisons baseball team. He pronounced 'Bisons' as if the 's' was actually pronounced as an 's'. In my world the 's' is pronounced as a soft 'z'. He was probably right but every time he used the word I cringed.:hopelessness: He sounded so stupid.:stupid:

One thing that annoys me is restaurants 'checking up' on you. You are part way through your meal when suddenly you are interrupted by an attendant who squeaks out a cheery "Is everything alright here?" 

"Yes trained seal everything is fine. If it wasn't you would have heard about it long before now. You are dismissed."

In my experience this does not happen in Oriental establishments.


----------



## The Green Shield

So once again my generalized anxiety has decided to properly **** me up a creek with a dosage of *FEAR EVERYTHING GODDAMMIT!* I'm filled with a sense of dread of an unforeseen future, a worry of something horrible that's going to happen and _there's nothing I can do about it_. The delicious, bitter irony of it all is that the fear of not being able to go to sleep over this _will only make things worse for me!_ I am currently treating it with two Guinness's, but this, _*even this*_ won't be enough. In short, there's a part of me that wants to start screaming, wants to just curl up in a ball despite my logical side attempting fruitlessly to get me to calm the shit down.

I'll have to start meditating. Starting now.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Blade said:


> Sometimes even pronouncing the word properly can be annoying. I heard a sports announcer on the radio the other evening talking about the Buffalo Bisons baseball team. He pronounced 'Bisons' as if the 's' was actually pronounced as an 's'. In my world the 's' is pronounced as a soft 'z'. He was probably right but every time he used the word I cringed.:hopelessness: He sounded so stupid.:stupid:
> 
> One thing that annoys me is restaurants 'checking up' on you. You are part way through your meal when suddenly you are interrupted by an attendant who squeaks out a cheery "Is everything alright here?"
> 
> "Yes trained seal everything is fine. If it wasn't you would have heard about it long before now. You are dismissed."
> 
> In my experience this does not happen in Oriental establishments.




I love going to sushi bars for that reason. It's nice n' peaceful, usually. Although, of course, they're more popular and busy in the east. Over here they're usually nicer places with a good atmosphere. And I can eat like 40 pieces of sushi.... :dread:

Also, Pandora right now. It keeps playing supposed 'dubstep' by a collaboration called Monster Cat. It's garbage. How many songs do I gotta thumbs down before It stops playing them!? 

That's why I don't argue when people say they hate electronic. 95% of it is garbage. ...But that 5% will blow you over the moon. 

Songs that are half-rock half-rap. I mean like, the Krutch does it awesome. I mean when it's two different people. It just.... doesn't work. It's called transitions. You can't change a song too much. It's like shifting gears. Most songs just grind them. 

I'm too picky about music. It hinders my experience. That annoys me, but I can't exactly change it. 

Trap music. Die, please. 

Most fashion designers. They're kinda... freaks. :upset: Not even mentioning their clothing designs nowadays.

My mother buys all those magazines. They scare me.

Also, some nearby game went overtime...  All the idiots that attended came here. Loud morons. Did I somehow travel back in time where everyone still hangs out in burger joints? Aahrg.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Blade,

How's this thread going? Is there anything else you'd like with it? Or are you okay for now, sir?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Anyone wearing Burberry. 

Using an insult from a specific area/language against someone from another part of the world. What, do you expect they will magically gain an understanding of your language/accent and comprehend the insult you've given them? No. You just sound stupid. Congratulations. 

People who overthink things. Not people who think deeply, not people who think a lot. People who OVER THINK. Specific difference, yet, incredibly annoying. You know who you are, and I demand that you change. Immediately. xD 

Whenever someone says: 'Throw him a sandwich!' Because 9/10 times, I could eat exactly 3 times the amount of the one who said it, and still be better off for it. 

Sweet and sour sauce. It's disgusting. 

Honey mustard. You have taken two of my favorite words and flavors, and bonded them in an unholy matrimony which offends each and every sensibility. And some honey mustard is spicy! SPICY! What the hell is wrong with you!?

People who love fried chicken. I know, everyone loves fried chicken. I mean the people who LOVE LOVE LOVE fried chicken. Shut up, go away, work on lowering your cholesterol, and start eating turkey. Turkey is the super-chicken. Why would you ever eat chicken again after tasting turkey? You monster. 

Ham/pork. Why choose to eat a disgusting creature rubbed in an amount of salt that would kill a small child? Some people have made it sweet, and are on the list of people I will execute once I become the overlord of planet earth. 

Almost every famous, over-quoted poem. Dying of the light, the Pilot, ETC, ETC... Just stop already. I should not have memorized an entire poem just because it has been featured in so many books/movies.... Aaarhg.

Ahh, that felt good.


----------



## hoihoisoi

I don't know about you guys but bad food always annoys me to no end. 
Bad food with a high price tag ticks me off even more. 
Bad food with a high price tag along with bad customer service makes me angry.
Having bad food with a high price tag with bad customer service while being hungry from skipping lunch that day takes the cake as one of the worst experiences I have had at a diner.

Lesson of the day, never skip lunch. XD


----------



## bluemidget

Blade said:


> One thing that annoys me is restaurants 'checking up' on you. You are part way through your meal when suddenly you are interrupted by an attendant who squeaks out a cheery "Is everything alright here?"



This. Amen brother!


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

its annoying when people just assume I don't know what they are talking about. Or when they assume I don't know what they are saying because they think I don't understand their language.


----------



## Terry D

People who participate in a hobby/vocation/interest and don't bother to learn the language of that endeavor. For example -- When looking through a telescope, the place where you put your eye is not a 'lens' it is an eyepiece. An eyepiece is a collection of lenses. The worst are those who call the study of the night sky astrology rather than astronomy.

In writing, it drives me a bit nuts when when people talk about the Main Character (MC) of their story. Most stories have multiple 'main characters', the character the reader most associates with is the protagonist. The person, or force, or beast, or whatever that is trying to keep your protagonist from her goal is not the 'villain', it is the antagonist. The antagonist may be a villain, but not always.


----------



## ShadowEyes

Terry D said:


> People who participate in a hobby/vocation/interest and don't bother to learn the language of that endeavor. For example -- When looking through a telescope, the place where you put your eye is not a 'lens' it is an eyepiece. An eyepiece is a collection of lenses. The worst are those who call the study of the night sky astrology rather than astronomy.



So you're saying I can't be a Full-Metal Astrologist? I suddenly want to write this...



> In writing, it drives me a bit nuts when when people talk about the Main Character (MC) of their story. Most stories have multiple 'main characters', the character the reader most associates with is the protagonist. The person, or force, or beast, or whatever that is trying to keep your protagonist from her goal is not the 'villain', it is the antagonist. The antagonist may be a villain, but not always.



Maybe the terms "sympathetic" and "unsympathetic"?


----------



## Teb

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> The item drop rate on Diablo 3. I've been trying to farm the Tall Man's Finger for days. AAAAAAHG. DAMN YOU RGN GODS!
> 
> Not played D3, still mess about on D2 with expansion every so often.
> 
> Having to endure soaps on telly annoy me.


----------



## kilroy214

C-cell batteries and electronics that require C-cell batteries.
Seriously, what the hell is that about?


----------



## Sonata

Mice.  I ignore them because what else can I do, but one has just bitten the big toe on my right foot.


----------



## hoihoisoi

Bad hair days are another one for me. Especially since I have a slick back going, I try to get as much volume as possible. But just on those days when I just can't seem to get it to stay up for any reason (Overcombing, hair wet when slicking with pomade, or overall just a disaster with the technique that day), I get really annoyed and borderline sad for the first 15 minutes of the day. The rest of the day is just fine as long as I don't look into the mirror and am reminded of the flatness of my hair.

That being said, it's not too annoying to the point of no return, so its just mildly annoying this one.


----------



## Mesafalcon

hoihoisoi said:


> Bad hair days are another one for me.



Oh. Bad hair days annoy you?

How about having less and less hair days?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Mesafalcon said:


> How about having less and less hair days?


My hairline is in full retreat from the ever-increasing military strength of my eyebrows, so I don't want to hear it, haha.

Trying to do anything with cats is an exercise in annoyance, whether it's herding them, feeding them, trying to get them to come out from under something, or getting them to stand on your shoulder and glare at the camera while you stare off into the distance.


----------



## dale

the pope.


----------



## Plasticweld

dale said:


> the pope.


  How about a Pope that does not seem to even know what scripture says.  I can't believe the things that come out of his mouth.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

This seems like the start of a long conversation that could result in some ruffled feathers and bad feelings.

Ruffled feathers and bad feelings annoy me, so let's stray away from that topic and move along.

Anyone else get annoyed by drivers with one headlight?


----------



## dale

Plasticweld said:


> How about a Pope that does not seem to even know what scripture says.  I can't believe the things that come out of his mouth.



he's a bolshevik. i sincerely doubt he even believes in god. he sits on his golden throne
in his golden rooms, dictating whatever crap he wants because mussolini gave him that power
and then has the ungodly nerve to propagate christ as a communist. he's a usurper.


----------



## ShadowEyes

Can we not?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

AtleanWordsmith said:


> This seems like the start of a long conversation that could result in some ruffled feathers and bad feelings.
> 
> Ruffled feathers and bad feelings annoy me, so let's stray away from that topic and move along.



*I wasn't making a suggestion there, boys.

Please move along to a less controversial topic.*


----------



## hoihoisoi

Thank heavens I don't experience that. I do however get a wee bit worried when I comb my hair because some pieces of hair seem to fall off during combing. D:

Hopefully it's nothing too serious X(


----------



## LeeC

Mesafalcon said:


> Oh. Bad hair days annoy you?
> 
> How about having less and less hair days?


It's not really less hair, it's that it grows more in your ears instead of on your head as you get older


----------



## dale

AtleanWordsmith said:


> *I wasn't making a suggestion there, boys.
> 
> Please move along to a less controversial topic.*



hey...i actually irritated anne rice on this topic earlier. THE anne rice. you wanna ask me what annoys me? i sure as hell spit it out.


----------



## ShadowEyes

Seems like your comb is a bit hungry.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

One of my uncles is almost like that, his hair disappears from his head and reappears on his back, though.


----------



## Mesafalcon

AtleanWordsmith said:


> One of my uncles is almost like that, his hair disappears from his head and reappears on his back, though.



We have to biologically alter this fault in nature.

And, ya, back hair annoys me, as does ear hair... and mustaches on women (who know who you are!)


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Mesafalcon said:


> We have to biologically alter this fault in nature.
> 
> And, ya, back hair annoys me, as does ear hair... and mustaches on women (who know who you are!)



Wait, mustaches aren't attractive?! And here I am growing a full beard.


----------



## ShadowEyes

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Wait, mustaches aren't attractive?! And here I am growing a full beard.



If you must-ache, you will never know.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Turbulence on planes annoys me.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Speaking of hair, having straight hair. It's annoying because straight hair is flat. I want structure, thickness. This is annoyingly hard to achieve with hair that seems automatically flat-ironed. (I have never flat-ironed my hair obviously, just an expression. ;D) 

Being in the middle of the tall zone. I would rather be a little shorter, or a little taller. This exact height is perfectly awkward. 

Bacon. Because my stomach cannot contain all the bacon I would eat. 

Foreign breakfasts. Every other country either doesn't haven't breakfast, or has AWESOME breakfast! And I'm in boring 'murica. 

Being in America, come to think of it. We have no culture. And people wonder why the rest of the world hates us. I don't blame them! We stink! Hahahaha. 

People who are quick to take offense at anything. 

People with no sense of humor. 

Poorly photoshopped dating advertisements.

Bad listeners.


----------



## Kevin

I'm sick and tired of those bears that don't crap in the woods. I'm walking down the street and * dammit * all over my shoe.


----------



## Sonata

After decades of having just a few street lights the Local Authority has decided to put up millions of them.  Well, theY are across the road and have no light fittings at the top yet and I am not sure how much they will affect me this side, but it looks like one opposite every other house.

I think that is waaaay OTT and will no doubt put our municipality taxes up.

Pity they ripped out my disabled dropped kerb, which I had paid to have done when I moved here,  when they re-did the road and pavements, and not only refused to give me a new dropped kerb but refused me permission to have it done privately.


----------



## JustRob

Mesafalcon said:


> Turbulence on planes annoys me.



Turbulence on the ground can be equally so. We were camping in Iceland when an earth tremor occurred. A large parked truck in the campsite jumped at my angel as she walked past it, a very unnerving experience. I missed the whole event as I was in our tent shaving with a safety razor at the time. No, we never understood that either.



Sonata said:


> After decades of having just a few street lights the Local Authority has decided to put up millions of them.  Well, theY are across the road and have no light fittings at the top yet and I am not sure how much they will affect me this side, but it looks like one opposite every other house.



For many years our bedroom was illuminated all night by a sodium streetlight across the road. Eventually we moved -- into the bedroom at the back of the house -- but that did involve building a two storey extension to the house at considerable cost. Now we sleep in total darkness and occasional moonlight. Maybe one day they will relocate the streetlights and one will shine into the side window of our new bedroom, but until then we are happy.



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Speaking of hair, having straight hair. It's annoying because straight hair is flat. I want structure, thickness. This is annoyingly hard to achieve with hair that seems automatically flat-ironed. (I have never flat-ironed my hair obviously, just an expression. ;D)



Being born with permanently curly hair can be just as annoying. Mine has always chosen its own style despite anything that I do to it. Now that much of it has fallen out what is left is ...



*Aaaaagh!*​


----------



## Ariel

hoihoisoi said:


> Bad hair days are another one for me. Especially since I have a slick back going, I try to get as much volume as possible. But just on those days when I just can't seem to get it to stay up for any reason (Overcombing, hair wet when slicking with pomade, or overall just a disaster with the technique that day), I get really annoyed and borderline sad for the first 15 minutes of the day. The rest of the day is just fine as long as I don't look into the mirror and am reminded of the flatness of my hair.
> 
> That being said, it's not too annoying to the point of no return, so its just mildly annoying this one.


Girls get volume with an easy trick--lightly tease the hair under the part you want height in.  Then slick hair over that part.  If you blow-dry your hair at all, flip your head over and dry it from the bottom first.  This will create height and volume too as the bottom hair will dry away from the scalp.

You can also use a hair curler or a flat iron to get height in that spot.  Just do one curl in that spot and comb it out after the curl has cooled.


----------



## TJ1985

I am annoyed by spending seven HOURS working on a project only to discover that the program works in 100DPI and I need to work in 300DPI. I'm doing my best to be professional, and the program I bought is supposedly for that general mindset: professional. Thanks to an oversight and a general expectation of professionalism in the program, seven hours goes down the toilet. I should have checked the native resolution before I started, I know this. On the other hand, this is 2015 and I can't think of many applications where 100DPI cuts the mustard. It's like a laptop that can't play music or movies! 

I hate wasting my time, most of all because of stupidity, and even most of all when it's my stupidity. I'll learn to underestimate everything so I won't be disappointed, one mistake at a time.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Oof.  That sucks, TJ, sorry to hear it.


----------



## TJ1985

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Oof.  That sucks, TJ, sorry to hear it.



Indeed it does.


----------



## JustRob

TJ1985 said:


> I am annoyed by spending seven HOURS working on a project only to discover that the program works in 100DPI and I need to work in 300DPI.



Can't you kid it that you're working on a much bigger image at 100DPI and then change the resolution afterwards? Only during image transfers does the DPI matter surely. Between times just the number of pixels do. It doesn't get you back those seven hours but I find that having done something I get it done the second time much faster. That does imply that I have a lot of experience of getting things wrong the first time though, doesn't it? As they say, practice makes frantic.


----------



## TJ1985

It's for a printout, so I'm not sure I can joke it over. The last thing I need is chronic blurry.  I've not yet given up, but things look pretty lousy right now.


----------



## JustRob

TJ1985 said:


> It's for a printout, so I'm not sure I can joke it over. The last thing I need is chronic blurry.  I've not yet given up, but things look pretty lousy right now.



You seem to have two distinct problems. One is whether you can make any use of the package already bought for your purposes and the other is whether you can salvage any of those seven hours. If you care to PM me with the full details of what you're doing with what package I'll see if I can suggest anything. I agree though, that 100dpi is, what, fax machine quality at best. I've got a _ruler_ with hundredths of an inch on it for heavens sake. Never tried to use it to measure anything except under a microscope though.


----------



## TJ1985

JustRob said:


> You seem to have two distinct problems. One is whether you can make any use of the package already bought for your purposes and the other is whether you can salvage any of those seven hours. If you care to PM me with the full details of what you're doing with what package I'll see if I can suggest anything. I agree though, that 100dpi is, what, fax machine quality at best. I've got a _ruler_ with hundredths of an inch on it for heavens sake. Never tried to use it to measure anything except under a microscope though.



I spoke with my printer. He'll be able to doctor the files once they're in his hands, so it's all good so far. He's got some kind of program that will work with the file and allow him to convince his printer to print what he tells it rather than what it "sees".


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I need something like that for real life...


----------



## JustRob

AtleanWordsmith said:


> I need something like that for real life...



What, something to stop it looking all blurry? Yeah, my visit to the optician is long overdue by several years and my headache pills are wearing off. Life's all a bit 100DPI at present. I spent all of yesterday in bed. Why did the lady next door have to mow her lawn and then out of goodwill do her neighbour's as well when every tiny sound was reverberating in my head?


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Actually, probably _should_ see an optician sometime soon, can't see distances and it's probably getting worse.  I'd know for sure if I could see it.

The names of some songs annoy me.  I just set out to find Buffalo Springfield's "For What It's Worth," but didn't realize that was the name of the song, and I'm too proud to Google things when I feel that I should know what they are.  So I'm sitting here like a dumb[RICE PUDDING] and scanning through for something along the lines of "What's That Sound."

So, in reality, I guess when it really comes down to it, I annoy myself.

Meta.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

amsawtell said:


> Girls get volume with an easy trick--lightly tease the hair under the part you want height in.  Then slick hair over that part.  If you blow-dry your hair at all, flip your head over and dry it from the bottom first.  This will create height and volume too as the bottom hair will dry away from the scalp.
> 
> You can also use a hair curler or a flat iron to get height in that spot.  Just do one curl in that spot and comb it out after the curl has cooled.



Yeah, I already blow dry it upside down for exactly that reason. I've just been using a putty to lift the roots and then a spray with some Moroccan oil. Just wish it happened naturally. xD 

All of my family except me and my father has thick hair. Insanely, freaking, thick. Still straight, but not thin. That also annoys me. 

My father is losing his hair though. I'm starting rogaine as soon as I hit 25. Not gonna happen. Nope. No way. I'll graft my butt hair up there before that happens. 

Also, people who don't stand up straight. More noticeable in women (at least to me) because it makes your chest look weirder. Don't freaking slouch! Doesn't anyone teach their children to stand up straight anymore? My cousins are a bunch of hunchbacks, it's sad. 

People who don't brush their teeth. Or wash their hair. You think I can't tell? Because I can. It's disgusting. How hard is it? Really? You were SO lazy that you literally couldn't do the same routine you've done since childhood? Unless you're really sick/old/disabled, there's not many excuses for being too lazy to shower. 

Anyone who owns a dog, but only leaves it chained out in the yard. If you're never going to spend time with an animal, don't get an animal. Period. 

Most smokers. I know, I smoke. But some people blatantly ignore the fact that everyone else might not appreciates immediately being forced to breathe it. Don't blow it in someone's face for pete's sake! That's just rude. 

People who complain to much. Like me! ;D


----------



## Mesafalcon

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Actually, probably _should_ see an optician sometime soon, can't see distances and it's probably getting worse.  I'd know for sure if I could see it.
> 
> The names of some songs annoy me.  I just set out to find Buffalo Springfield's "For What It's Worth," but didn't realize that was the name of the song, and I'm too proud to Google things when I feel that I should know what they are.  So I'm sitting here like a dumb[RICE PUDDING] and scanning through for something along the lines of "What's That Sound."
> 
> So, in reality, I guess when it really comes down to it, I annoy myself.
> 
> Meta.



The names of songs... good one. 

Band names too annoy me.


----------



## aj47

bn.com

The expletive nouns charged my debit card for something I didn't order and do not want.


----------



## Blade

Mesafalcon said:


> Blade,
> 
> How's this thread going? Is there anything else you'd like with it? Or are you okay for now, sir?



How sweet of you to enquire.:sunny:I am actually enjoying this most excellent effort to a supreme degree, nothing more enlightening than the excavation of life's disagreeable, albeit minor, flaws.:eagerness:

One other thing that does piss me off is coffee chains that make customers standing in line an inherent part of their marketing strategy. (Anyone living in Canada should be able to pick the culprit up right away.) Unless you go in at 3:00 AM there is always a line-up.:upset: You would think that by having one extra person on staff they could at least mitigate the problem to a great extent but they apparently make no effort to do so. Sure, having the extra staff would mean they would be standing around once in a while doing nothing, and cost the company a little extra $$, but it would certainly be considerate of the customers time to do so.

I was into one of their outlets once and there were actually two signs hanging from the ceiling indicating 'Line 1' and 'Line 2'. (exact location available on request.) This outrage is clearly perpetuated in a malicious and determined manner.:devilish:

I guess you can't argue with the whims of free market economy and I suppose the customers could always go elsewhere but it is a little disconcerting. No problem for me really as there is no outlet anywhere me at this point.:eagerness:


----------



## Mesafalcon

astroannie said:


> bn.com
> 
> The expletive nouns charged my debit card for something I didn't order and do not want.



Eww. 

That sounds annoying for sure. Perhaps worse than annoying.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I got a free watch for only shipping. But I didn't read the fine print, which meant I had apparently subscribed. There was no way to cancel without calling. Well, I didn't want to call. I ordered a new card. But it was still annoying. 

Anyone who must constantly be the center of attention. Commonly the youngest sibling of large families, or under other circumstances, they have for some reason developed the need to speak at an increasingly unreasonable volume in order to have everyone's full attention, which often carries through to adulthood. 

Loud people in general. There is no such thing as simply having a 'loud voice.' It can be stronger or weaker in tone, but the pure volume is based on how much gods-forsaken air you're piping through your throat. Shut up. PLEASE.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Loud opinions are far more annoying than loudness itself, I think. Have some self-control, humans; you're making the place look untidy. (Not anyone specific, obviously.)

-

Judgmental people make me sad. People who constantly comment on the appearances of others, or their mannerisms (ones that often aren't as annoying as the whinger's own mannerisms), or how they go about their business in any way, as if there's some secret standard said whinger has reached which everyone else must immediately conform to. You aren't perfect, either. Some children aren't handed down that internal mirror that is so key to self-awareness. It goes both ways, no doubt; some people are just . . . really annoying, ha. *raises hand*

-

People who look down on or try to confuse rational discourse -- as if it's some sort of poison that infringes on their health. How often I've experienced people almost turning their noses up at me after expressing something as simple as the genomic relationships we share with other forms of life, or that the sun isn't an especially unique star, or that communism on paper isn't so crazy. Why is sensibleness so fundamentally denied by some people? Why can't I calmly talk about something, just for the sake of an interesting conversation? People are more suspicious of those with no agenda, I find; it makes them uneasy. "You must be the enemy, because you don't agree with my own ideals. Hostile mode . . . initiated."

That'll do for today. Too much catharsis can leave you exhausted.

PS: Pears. _Yuck._


----------



## aj47

bn.com

I called them once and did their live chat twice.

The expletive verbing nouns change their story each time.  

All I want is a little something in my inbox acknowledging that i contacted support--maybe with a ticket number or a time-stamp.  Nope, it's been over thirty hours.  The pejorative noun I spoke with said 24 hours before I get a notice of my refund. The first live chat noun said that it would be between 24-48 hours.  The second noun said 1-5 business days.

I really prefer the Nook app to the Kindle app.  The problem is, this isn't my first rodeo with those expletive nouns and after the previous one, I quit doing business with them (and wrote them why).


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Sales reps are pretty high on my list right now.

Annie, this calls for direct action.  Meet me at the helipad on 7th, wear dark clothing.


----------



## aj47

Is woad dark enough? I'll put on extra.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Bruno Spatola said:


> PS: Pears. _Yuck._



Pears are amazing. 

I get to live in Georgia, the 'Peach State.' It use to be ALL peach orchards until they logged the whole state. 

Problem is: I hate peaches. 

I love being a good listener. However, it's annoying when someone takes you for granted as a friend. It's a two way-street, and I've straight up told people that. Sure I've burned a few bridges, but come to find out later: they just take advantage of everyone, and grew up lonely and without friends.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Wait, what?

Someone got annoyed at pears? Dear me. What have we doe with this thread.

Gotta go with Javis, pears rock.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

They're just egotistical apples. I have no time for them.

Nectarines? Now, _there's _an interesting fruit.

I love how, of all the things I said, the pear thing is what struck a nerve, ha. I love the Internet : ).


----------



## The Green Shield

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Being in America, come to think of it. We have no culture. And people wonder why the rest of the world hates us. I don't blame them! We stink! Hahahaha.
> 
> People who are quick to take offense at anything.
> 
> People with no sense of humor.


But..but...but...but.... I GET TO BE OFFENDED AT EVERYTHING!! I AM ENTITLED TO THAT RIGHT!!! >:[

Hmph! Fine, I'll just go here and play a sad little song on the world's smallest violin.

:-({|=
_Please pity meeeeeeeeeeee...._






But seriously, we're pretty crazy. 

I'm annoyed now that my elbow is bruised. It hurts and I hate it. It's also raining and also FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS!!!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Being pear-shaped used to annoy me, but I've grown pretty comfortable in my egotistically apple-y body.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk

Tyrannosaurus Rex... that really gets my goat.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Curse you, Grundlefunk!  I need some warning before you post things that are going to make me smile.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Dusty drawers and shelves annoy me. Cleaning them annoys me too. Just looking down in my work drawer here.

I haven't been in this school in two months so... some dust accumulated.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

When you said "dusty drawers," my mind did not automatically go to furniture.  Strange, that.


----------



## Sonata

My toenails annoy me.  Or rather the fact that I cannot reach them to cut them annoys me.


----------



## Darkkin

Discovering that there is, in fact, a stupid question...:cry:


----------



## TipGrundlefunk

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Curse you, Grundlefunk!  I need some warning before you post things that are going to make me smile.



Oh, I'm sorry, sir. I'm anispeptic, frasmotic, even compunctuous to have caused you such pericombobulation.


----------



## kbsmith

walking outside to realize that what I came outside to retrieve is actually inside, then walking inside to remember something else I should have grabbed while outside, then walking outside to find that thing I lost two months ago in my car, then forgetting everything that happened in the past twenty minutes.


----------



## jbishop15

Forks and knives on glass or metal. It's one of the few things that actually sets me on edge. I have to leave the room if it gets too bad.


----------



## Mesafalcon

jbishop15 said:


> Forks and knives on glass or metal. It's one of the few things that actually sets me on edge. I have to leave the room if it gets too bad.



Ah ya, and once in a while in a movie scene when a family or something is eating, you hear that sound of silverware on the plates. I hate that too! Good one.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Me, myself, and I. My _brain; _my fat head. My incessant logic, and demystification of everything. My knowledge, and how it affects people. My opinions on most topics.

Man, I am _so_ sick of myself. I'm looking forward to the day I stop giving a hoot about what I think. It's so darn lonely in this noggin. 

*sighs*

Edit: This is fairly comedic self-hatred. I'm good, ha.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Those feels, I know them somewhat.

-consoling pat-


----------



## Terry D

Internet trolls. Not the obvious strafe and burn ones who pop up and start flaming everyone in sight, those are just sad, pathetic things. The ones that annoy me are the ones who act like they want to be a productive member of a site and then pick out one or two other, more fragile members to work on. They stay within the rules and try to drive the other person to breaking them. These gutless worms are the bottom feeders of the internet.


----------



## kilroy214

Terry's rapier-like wit pleases me...ooops, wrong thread.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

People who still view love like old romantics, and use all the phrases, speaking of the 'heart' as if it were something to be given or taken, as if it could be clouded,stopped up with fear, or even stolen. 

Along those same lines... people who put too much trust into their emotions. 'Well, it felt right.' - 'Follow your heart!'  No. Following your heart gets people killed. 

If I made every decision as a purely emotional decision, I would be committed to an institution for the criminally insane.

Yet some people still give so much weight to emotion. I do realize some people feel emotions more strongly. 

But I feel anger more strongly. Do I go around punching everyone because It 'felt like the right thing to do?'  No. 

There's a reason we're creatures with brains instead of huge beating muscles as processing centers. We would all be dead.


----------



## Mesafalcon

-Paper cuts 

- losing my wallet just before I leave the house 

- Typos in things I checked a dozen times


----------



## Dreamer

Couple things

1) Idiots & idiots that don't know they're idiots

2) Average drivers - I have driven in a number of different countries. Never had an accident in 15 years, my father never had one in 50 years. I find, at least where I am living now, that the drivers are on average simply incompetent [tail gate, race up to your bumper when stopped at a red - yes I'll just drive through the guy in front cause they don't know what a brake petal is, etc.] and if not compared to my driving skill frustratingly amateurish [regardless of their age or sex]. There is this hill, it's not even worth the dub hill but the locals call it a "mountain" [it's an ant hill compared to the mountains I've driven], on the way to work. Not terribly windy, not terribly steep... they *STILL* slam on their brakes at the wrong times. ... One idiot even stopped to let people into a parking lot at the bottom of the hill [they turn left into... people let them go when the light is red] when we had a green light to go - accident waiting to happen because people coming down the hill are *seeing *the green light, not the stopped imbecile. 

3) Modern bands. I can't stand 90% of modern bands and "singers"... they sound like garbage. A pretty face doesn't make a singer... but then I grew up with music. I have my uncle's ear - he is a known & respected music producer - for music. Further, I have a number of people [relatives & family friends] in the entertainment business including a cousin who is drummer of a European band and a close friend [& on/off lover - think of it as a convoluted long distance relationship] who is the lead singer of another smaller European band. Both bands are more than ten years old. To me most bands/singers younger than that simply suck. 

4) People that think I'm fibbing. I have nothing to prove to anyone, however, it is rather amusing when people think I'm fibbing about something I say I've done or speak of my relatives / closer friends. Thing is, is when I tell people I've done more by 25 than most will do their entire lives it is hardly a fib. I have a very strive-above-norm personality and so do most of my friends in being "go getters"... I mean one close friend finished his PhD by 27 and is moved to be in charge of a medical research team by his early 30s.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Dreamer said:


> Couple things
> 
> 1) Idiots & idiots that don't know they're idiots
> 
> 3) Modern bands.
> 
> 4) People that think I'm fibbing.



I can agree with these. Can't say ALL modern bands annoy me, but most of them do.

And about fibbers, people who lie and think the are fooling people they lie to when they aren't annoy me.

Thanks, Dreamer.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When people ask you how you are with no intentions of showing any actual empathy or interest when you reply, but as an excuse to drone on about their own bullshizzle.


----------



## Dreamer

Mesafalcon said:


> And about fibbers, people who lie and think the are fooling people they lie to when they aren't annoy me.
> 
> Thanks, Dreamer.



That I agree to as well. 

I have had the fortune of coming from a well to do family - dad was federal government for a number of years & mum worked in a high profile law office ... so good $$$. People think I'm fibbing cause all they really see is a kid that looks to be barely older than young 20s. When I tell them what I've done or what my relatives have done - as there's a number in the entertainment business - the look is utterly *yeah right. *


----------



## Darkkin

Entitlement.


----------



## Gumby

Waiting on the phone to talk to any government agency... long, long, long.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

not being able to figure out how the professor found the solution when I tried every way but ended with a different solution


----------



## The Green Shield

When I'm concerned that 
A- The beginning of my fantasy is going to be very boring. My main character goes to school, woooo! Classical school tropes and clichés ahoy!!  

B- My outlining and perfectionist nature might prevent me from just writing the damned thing, yet at the same time, I like to have a rough idea of what happens. Find a middle ground in this, I must. :???:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When initially fun and playfully jabby conversations become _real_ heated situations.


----------



## The Green Shield

Bruno Spatola said:


> When initially fun and playfully jabby conversations become _real_ heated situations.



Yeah, and before you know it everyone's now pulling each other's metaphorical hair out and screaming and you're over there wondering where the hell things started going wrong.


----------



## dale

Mesafalcon said:


> I can agree with these. Can't say ALL modern bands annoy me, but most of them do.
> 
> And about fibbers, people who lie and think the are fooling people they lie to when they aren't annoy me.
> 
> Thanks, Dreamer.



yeah. especially the compulsive liar types where it's like they just lie for no reason at all. it's almost like they lie
just to hear themselves lying. like they get off on it in some weird way.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

dale said:


> yeah. especially the compulsive liar types where it's like they just lie for no reason at all. it's almost like they lie
> just to hear themselves lying. like they get off on it in some weird way.



Oh yeah, they're the worst.Wait, hold on, Obama's calling me again. Always asking me for advice about his president-problems... One sec... ;D 

New games released on the PC that are poorly optimized. Really? Amazing graphics should be optional. If I want to crank them down so my crappy integrated graphics card can run it, I should be able to. There's still a huge portion of people with lame laptops that love gaming, and to not just have a few graphics sliders, you're losing a ton of money as a developer. 

'Scary clowns.' No matter how one attempts to portray this concept... I will never be afraid of a clown. The best horror writer/game maker in the world could attempt to make the scariest clown in existence, and I would still laugh my way through it. 

The 'scary little girl/woman' cliche in horror. It's just... not. I don't care who crawls out of a well or comes under my bed, if it's a 12-year old girl, I'm not afraid. If it's a 90 pound woman, I'm not afraid. 

You would see Crowley beat the crap out of a monster, real heroic-like. If they feed off of fear, they will starve.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

That meme font... Urgh. You know the one.


----------



## Terry D

Bruno Spatola said:


> That meme font... Urgh. You know the one.



You mean Impact?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Terry D said:


> You mean Impact?









K.O.


----------



## 20oz

Poltergeists.

When you're trying to get to bed, this entity is throwing crap around the room. You scream, "Shut up!" It stops for a while, as if you startled it. But after a few minutes of blissful stillness, the poltergeist starts throwing crap around again. Do you know how many times it threw my blow-up doll out the window? Too many times.


----------



## Mesafalcon

dale said:


> yeah. especially the compulsive liar types where it's like they just lie for no reason at all. it's almost like they lie
> just to hear themselves lying. like they get off on it in some weird way.



Cooperate bands have always existed, it just seems to me, that's all there is now, marketing and selling, and the musicians who put in the heart and artistic integrity really have a much harder time hitting the spotlight these days.

So, to be fair, the music biz annoys me more than the actual musicians who might not even want to be portraying themselves in the way they come off in videos and on TV etc. 

Trying to play the drums annoys / frustrates me. I can play about everything else but those drums...


----------



## Dreamer

Gumby said:


> Waiting on the phone to talk to any government agency... long, long, long.



Try that in the pharmacy business. Government and insurance - is like pulling teeth. In fact, I am sure teeth pulling would be more agreeable sometimes.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Dreamer said:


> Try that in the pharmacy business. Government and insurance - is like pulling teeth. In fact, I am sure teeth pulling would be more agreeable sometimes.



Having teeth pulled annoys me. Even the thought of it annoys me.


----------



## John_O

I have developed the real annoying habit of hitting the caps lock key instead of the letter A, when I look up everything from that point on is in caps.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle

People who leave for a really long time then come back pretending they were here the whole time! They are the worst >_>...Oh wait...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When you're having a serious discussion and your mother brings you jam on toast on your niece's Barbie plate. 

"_Muuuuuum_, I'm talking about neo-facism!"

This is my life.


----------



## Mesafalcon

John_O said:


> I have developed the real annoying habit of hitting the caps lock key instead of the letter A, when I look up everything from that point on is in caps.



Ya, try a Japanese keyboard and switching between 3 alphabets.


----------



## Sonata

Mesafalcon said:


> Ya, try a Japanese keyboard and switching between 3 alphabets.




No thanks - my keyboard has two alphabets and if I accidentally use the wrong one I nearly always forget how to change it back again.


----------



## 20oz

Someone calling me using my buddy's name. _Know the difference, fools!_


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

My dogs trying bury things in my bed, messing my comforters up >: (


----------



## Mesafalcon

20oz said:


> Someone calling me using my buddy's name. _Know the difference, fools!_



Well, it sometimes annoys me when people call ME buddy. 

Guess it depends on their tone of voice.


----------



## The Green Shield

When my anxiety handed my ass on a silver platter today after a day and a half of curbstomping it's ass. Well, _two_ can play this game. <rolls up sleeves>


----------



## 20oz

Mesafalcon said:


> Well, it sometimes annoys me when people call ME buddy.
> 
> Guess it depends on their tone of voice.



I totally agree, buddy.


----------



## Mesafalcon

20oz said:


> I totally agree, buddy.



I was serious...


----------



## Terry D

20oz said:


> I totally agree, buddy.





Mesafalcon said:


> I was serious...



Geeze... that's awkward...


----------



## 20oz

Mesafalcon said:


> I was serious...



I apologize, my brah.


----------



## Bishop

Terry. Your avatar.




KILL IT. KILL IT NOW BEFORE IT MULTIPLIES!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Bishop said:


> KILL IT. KILL IT NOW BEFORE IT MULTIPLIES!



-Prepares flamethrower- 

Also, freehand drawing, with permanent media, like a marker, on clothing... Aaarhg... I get so nervous...


----------



## The Green Shield

Terry, you and Jarvis have some pretty damned scary avatars.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

The Green Shield said:


> Terry, you and Jarvis have some pretty damned scary avatars.



Don't turn around, or you'll get a close up. Don't worry about me breathing down your neck. 

Also, in-laws. Should I get married... I'll need a way to dispose of the bodies. I have resolved to never have in-laws.


----------



## The Green Shield

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Don't turn around, or you'll get a close up. Don't worry about me breathing down your neck.
> 
> Also, in-laws. Should I get married... I'll need a way to dispose of the bodies. I have resolved to never have in-laws.



*grabs a knife and stabs from the back at your creepy-ass avatar's face*

I've seen scarier.


----------



## Mesafalcon

20oz said:


> I apologize, my brah.



No problem, Bishop. 

Gotcha.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

The Green Shield said:


> *grabs a knife and stabs from the back at your creepy-ass avatar's face*
> 
> I've seen scarier.



*Stands calmly, ignoring the knife-in-face*

Must've been my cousins. Ugly muggs.


----------



## The Green Shield

So my left foot had been hurting for the last few days. For no explainable reasons. It's right below the first two toes left of the big one. There's no bruise so I don't know what I did to it.


----------



## Mesafalcon

The Green Shield said:


> So my left foot had been hurting for the last few days. For no explainable reasons. It's right below the first two toes left of the big one. There's no bruise so I don't know what I did to it.



I older I get the more places start hurting for explainable reasons. It's pretty annoying, ya.


----------



## The Green Shield

Mesafalcon said:


> I older I get the more places start hurting for explainable reasons. It's pretty annoying, ya.


But I'm 26! D: I'm too young to start aching randomly! D:


----------



## 20oz

Mesafalcon said:


> No problem, Bishop.
> 
> Gotcha.



Whoosh.


----------



## Terry D

Bishop said:


> Terry. Your avatar.
> 
> View attachment 9935
> 
> KILL IT. KILL IT NOW BEFORE IT MULTIPLIES!



Yeah, she even creeped me out. But she's also given me a great story idea....

Humidity. Sticky, uncomfortable damned humidity.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Terry D said:


> Yeah, she even creeped me out. But she's also given me a great story idea....
> 
> Humidity. Sticky, uncomfortable damned humidity.



Humidity, yes, that annoys me. And annoys most Northerners like myself I bet.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Gameshow/quiz hosts.


----------



## The Green Shield

Moments in TV shows and movies where the heroes grab a heavy *IDIOT BALL* and do the most godawful stupid thing imaginable (worse, if it goes against their character) for the sake of plot.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Video games with poor control schemes. 

Worst of all, a certain game that shall not be mentioned intentionally made the controls confusing to add to it's horror effect. 

In my mind, you can make a game scary, or challenging. But then you give it tight, fluid controls so that skilled players can overcome the challenge. 

To make bad controls simply to confuse the player ON PURPOSE...? 

That is a gaming sin. You have offended me, and his lord holiness Kratos. You should beg for forgiveness and hope he doesn't smite down the entire development team in his burning anger.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Video games with poor control schemes.



And games for $50-$60 with not enough content...

Not that I bought one in a good while since Blizzard games are free. But, ya, that annoys me on principal. Gotta watch some Angry Joe reviews to weed out the poor value games!


----------



## salexzee

People who use text message abbreviations in live conversations...

I say something funny to a girl. Instead of laughing, a big grin shows up on her face, she leans here head back and she yells, "LMAO!".


----------



## Khalid M

Groups of people who slowly walk side by side, forming a large, near-impregnable barricade.
Sometimes I wish I were mean enough to ram through their formation, call them out on their behavior and swiftly move on.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Khalid M said:


> Groups of people who slowly walk side by side, forming a large, near-impregnable barricade.
> Sometimes I wish I were mean enough to ram through their formation, call them out on their behavior and swiftly move on.



Hipsters in a nearby mall love to do that. One day I'll charge right through them... one day. 

Speaking of hipsters... are they the only species where the female hits on the male? ...I've received the most terrible attention from hipster chicks. GO AWAY!


----------



## Mesafalcon

_Here is something that annoys all of us:_

When a nurse takes a shot AND does it wrong so she has to give you the shot twice.

This almost happened to me... she got it in one shot, but the person who got a shot before me had to get it done like 3 times. Eww. Needles more than annoy me.


----------



## The Green Shield

My fantasy happily revealing the motivations of three major characters in the form of three compelling subplots, but _oh no_, _please don't reveal to me the motivation of the *main protagonist of the story!*_ *I'm happy to write a protagonist that just sort of sits there while the plot happens to her rather than the other way around.</sarcasm>*

I hate my main characters sometimes. >:[ It's like she's crossed her arms, and is shaking her head saying, "Nope, nope, nope, not gonna tell you _my_ motivation." I mean, what do you want, MC!? JUST TELL ME!! GAAH!! <throws stuff around>


----------



## Stormcat

Ads on youtube videos. We're allowed to listen to music quietly here at school, but how am I supposed to enjoy my playlist with these bloody ads!?! I can't use Pandora because that's blocked here, and I get pulled out of "the zone" every time an ad pops up!


----------



## 20oz

Amiibo. :1stars:
If you don't know what an Amiibo is, YOU annoy me because YOU'RE lucky you don't know what an Amiibo is.:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Amnesiac

Punctuation pisses me off.

"There photo's are over their, and there are two photo's in the drawer if you want those to." Ahhhhh!!!!! Just writing that! _Burns us, it does!! My eyeballs are BLEEDING!!_


----------



## Olly Buckle

I was reading about plant propagation and micropropagation was mentioned, this is a form of tissue culture where a few cells from a growing tip are propagated, used for various reasons. The author then went on to say “It needs aseptic conditions and is more like chemistry than gardening”, I found this very annoying. 

Firstly chemistry does not require aseptic conditions, I think he was thinking of microbiology, this is nothing like chemistry, but does have some relation to gardening, in that it is dealing with living organisms. Rule number one, don’t make absolute statements about things you are not fully informed on, the guy who wrote it is a good gardener, but he has stepped outside his area of expertise. This I would find less objectionable “It needs aseptic conditions and to me seems more like chemistry than gardening” even if I disagreed with it.

That is not my main objection though; there is a sort of ‘Oh, that’s all science stuff not for ordinary folk like us’ about it which is backed up at the end of the article with “Kits are available to try at home, but most gardeners don’t have the right conditions, the patience or skill to make this a feasible propagation process.” You gardening folk, don’t you bother your pretty little heads with this, it’s all way above us ordinary people. What rubbish! Conditions can be created without too much difficulty, it is only a small area that is needed, skills can be acquired, more easily nowadays than ever before, I bet there is a video somewhere on youtube, and gardeners have more patience than most; especially those who propagate, most shrubs take several years to develop from cuttings. What a Jeremiah, you can try, but the sub text is you will fail. It may not be easy, it may take more than one attempt, it may be worthwhile developing other propagation techniques for most things, but the very fact that home kits are produced and sold suggests to me that at least some of us are doing it. Rule number two, don’t put people off things, they are often more capable than they believe, encourage them.

Grrr, it annoys me.


----------



## ppsage

When I worked at the college, this was one of the labs in the bio-tech associate's degree. Cloning fir trees. That's a thing here in timber crazy Oregon, presumably a job skill. The students had all the aseptic and chemistry you could want, but not too much skill or patience. We probably could've used an experienced gardener, or cook.


----------



## PhunkyMunky

12 year old girls with their attitudes.... REALLY annoying lol. Thank goodness she gives us a break once in a while LOL


----------



## Olly Buckle

ppsage said:


> When I worked at the college, this was one of the labs in the bio-tech associate's degree. Cloning fir trees. That's a thing here in timber crazy Oregon, presumably a job skill. The students had all the aseptic and chemistry you could want, but not too much skill or patience. We probably could've used an experienced gardener, or cook.


I am not sure why firs, some of the conifers need their seeds freezing, but that is fairly simple. The use I know of is to produce disease free plants from progenitors with a possible virus infection, strawberries is a good example. The other use I know of is to produce numerous offspring from a good sport or hybrid.



PhunkyMunky said:


> 12 year old girls with their attitudes.... REALLY annoying lol. Thank goodness she gives us a break once in a while LOL


Twelve is nothing, it can be much worse around fourteen, fifteen when they are reaching physical maturity and still not mentaly mature 

Patience and tolerance my friend, nothing else is going to work, at least they will look back on you fondly


----------



## ppsage

> I am not sure why firs


Altitude and rainfall mostly. Different strains for different spots. Gotta be picky, when you're doing mono-culture. They're not real firs. _Pseudotsuga menzii. _


----------



## Plasticweld

PhunkyMunky said:


> 12 year old girls with their attitudes.... REALLY annoying lol. Thank goodness she gives us a break once in a while LOL




The line my daughter used when she was told she could do something as a teenager "But girls mature so much faster than guys."   That line I am dead sure, was invented by some 18 year old guy trying to seduce a 15 year old girl.... Having raised a daughter... she's 32 now I never ever once, did I see any truth to that statement... To this day that line sets me off


----------



## PhunkyMunky

She's smart as a whip, my little girl and her logic is becoming hard to argue with LOL. Sometimes I just end up sounding like the dad on Croods, completely unintelligible. 

But you know... I remember my sister at this age too. It seemed she was quite the attitude queen at that time too. 

Wooosaaahh! Wooooosahhh! E-Cookie for whomever remembers the movie that was from eaceful:


----------



## Stormcat

So today I had to take a test. I was totally prepared for it any everything, but the woman sitting next to me kept muttering under her breath the entire time. This wouldn't have been so bad if we were sitting across the room, but we were like right next to each other and it was super hard to focus!


----------



## Terry D

PhunkyMunky said:


> 12 year old girls with their attitudes.... REALLY annoying lol. Thank goodness she gives us a break once in a while LOL



Mark Twain once wrote: "When a child turns thirteen they should be nailed into a pickle barrel and fed through the knot-hole. At sixteen, you plug the knot-hole."


----------



## ismith

Army officers annoy me, and generally anyone else on a power trip.


----------



## Stormcat

The fact that my sister only allows the country stations to be played on the radio in her car. I'd rather not have music at all! I hate country music so much!


----------



## Bloggsworth

Bad poems on the forum that I'd really like to critique properly, but can't from misplaced etiquette and a fear of stomping on someone's dreams . If you put something up for criticism one should be prepared to have it taken to pieces. People fishing for compliments must be prepared to catch the occasional supermarket trolly, or at least a bicycle wheel...


----------



## Amnesiac

People that jiggle the door when I'm having a crap. I was in a stall when someone came and rattled the door. I did my best Chewbacca imitation. I heard footsteps beating a hasty retreat. I let out an evil laugh, and then made more Chewbacca sounds.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Bloggsworth said:


> Bad poems on the forum that I'd really like to critique properly, but can't from misplaced etiquette and a fear of stomping on someone's dreams . If you put something up for criticism one should be prepared to have it taken to pieces. People fishing for compliments must be prepared to catch the occasional supermarket trolly, or at least a bicycle wheel...


You're more than welcome to dash my bad poetry to pieces.  I need to learn how to write it properly anyhow.


----------



## Stormcat

Bloggsworth said:


> Bad poems on the forum that I'd really like to critique properly, but can't from misplaced etiquette and a fear of stomping on someone's dreams . If you put something up for criticism one should be prepared to have it taken to pieces. People fishing for compliments must be prepared to catch the occasional supermarket trolly, or at least a bicycle wheel...



It's even worse when you have to be in the same room as the author.

I swear this guy is high every time he shows up to my writer's group. He spews word-salad "poems" and everyone else offers him praise for being "artistic". Meanwhile, I have to stay silent because my first instinct is to tell him to lay off the doobie and learn to formulate a proper sentence! He is so annoying! When he critiques my work he uses similes that don't make sense, mixes his metaphors, and tells everyone they are great when they are clearly average at best. I want genuine critiques! Not drug-fueled ones!

Some years ago I was in a different writing group. A new member submitted a piece that could best be described as the lovechild of Twilight and the infamous fanfiction "My Immortal". All the other members were snickering about it behind the author's back, but they were all too scared to say anything "mean" to her face. When she didn't get the heaps of praise she expected, she left. For the better I hope.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Hope you find what you're looking for here, then.  I feel that as long as you stick to critiquing the work and not the author, then there's no reason for anyone to get upset.  But that's neither here nor there.

I get pretty annoyed when I'm tired but can't seem to get to sleep.  I've heard that it means somewhere, you're awake in someone else's dream, haha.


----------



## Stormcat

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Hope you find what you're looking for here, then.  I feel that as long as you stick to critiquing the work and not the author, then there's no reason for anyone to get upset.  But that's neither here nor there.



I try to critique the work alone, but when the author is present, it gets a lot harder to do that. Especially when the author reeks of Marijuana.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Bloggsworth said:


> Bad poems on the forum that I'd really like to critique properly, but can't from misplaced etiquette and a fear of stomping on someone's dreams . If you put something up for criticism one should be prepared to have it taken to pieces. People fishing for compliments must be prepared to catch the occasional supermarket trolly, or at least a bicycle wheel...



Well played, sir
I concur
as I protest fur  
if you like 
as you were

How was that? Please tell me it was incredible.


----------



## The Green Shield

When my anxiety meets my 'old angry man' mood that I get sometimes. Disaster imminent. 

I also wonder if sometimes my eccentricity is just a mask to hide the bitterness, and sometimes that bitterness comes out anyway. 

Aagh, sometimes I wish I didn't have anxiety. I'd be a lot more at peace in the mind. I'm always thinking, always analyzing.

No wonder I have problems...


----------



## PhunkyMunky

ismith said:


> Army officers annoy me, and generally anyone else on a power trip.



I agree wholeheartedly! The only Officers that didn't annoy me were the ones that had previously been enlisted... Although with them you can't get away with a single thing...


----------



## PhunkyMunky

Stormcat said:


> I try to critique the work alone, but when the author is present, it gets a lot harder to do that. Especially when the author reeks of Marijuana.



Marijoowanna isn't that bad LOL. Moderation in everything, all that..


----------



## Olly Buckle

ismith said:


> Army officers annoy me, and generally anyone else on a power trip.


Ambiguous, army officers annoy anyone else on a power trip as well as you, or army officers and anyone else on a power trip annoy you? Both seem highly likely.


----------



## The Green Shield

The fact that Creative Writing.org is down for me. :< My other favorite writing pad! Noooooo! D: <tries to revive it>


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Microsoft Word- I turned on the grammar check option. Now, it's flagging EVERY SINGLE contraction I type- telling my NOT to use them.

I'm > suggested use I am

That's > suggested use That is

I turned on this feature thinking it might help me but so far- it's a PITA.


----------



## LeeC

MzSnowleopard said:


> Microsoft Word- I turned on the grammar check option. Now, it's flagging EVERY SINGLE contraction I type- telling my NOT to use them.
> 
> I'm > suggested use I am
> 
> That's > suggested use That is
> 
> I turned on this feature thinking it might help me but so far- it's a PITA.


Never met a grammar checker I could abide. Artificial intelligence ain't what it used ta be


----------



## The Green Shield

Egotistical assholes on the internet that act like they know better than you, and you're just a stupid little newt in comparison. Good thing there exists ignore buttons. :applause: The sweeter revenge is that I'm not even going to tell this asshole (on another forum) that I blocked him so if he tries to talk to me, he'll be talking to thin air because I'll have no way of knowing he's trying to talk.

The silence will be blissful.


----------



## 20oz

The Green Shield said:


> Egotistical assholes on the internet that act like they know better than you, and you're just a stupid little newt in comparison. Good thing there exists ignore buttons. :applause: The sweeter revenge is that I'm not even going to tell this asshole (on another forum) that I blocked him so if he tries to talk to me, he'll be talking to thin air because I'll have no way of knowing he's trying to talk.
> 
> The silence will be blissful.



I just got a flashback of messages I received from Destiny players. :miserable:


----------



## The Green Shield

20oz said:


> I just got a flashback of messages I received from Destiny players. :miserable:


Sorry for giving you PTSD. ffended:


----------



## LeeC

"A wise man builds with the bricks others throw." -- Anonymous


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Pay-to-win games.

You can still play without paying... but it takes endless grinding to get anywhere. 

It doesn't help that I'm broke... But it's so much fun!

And no, I'm not talking about candy crush.


----------



## Mesafalcon

The Green Shield said:


> Egotistical assholes on the internet that act like they know better than you, and you're just a stupid little newt in comparison.



Sure, pretty annoying. 

Reading their BS on a 10 year old Fujitsu work computer annoys me too...


----------



## am_hammy

I find it quite annoying when I'm at work and I'm just trying to do my job and someone always has to say something sarcastic back to me. Just let me do my job and you can talk about it once I leave.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

You would absolutely hate working with me.  Sarcastic remarks about the job are my go-to tactic for sanity maintenance.


----------



## am_hammy

AtleanWordsmith said:


> You would absolutely hate working with me.  Sarcastic remarks about the job are my go-to tactic for sanity maintenance.




There's a difference between having some fun and being able to be sarcastic and someone directly coming back at you after you, being the assistant manager is simply relaying a message that the manager wrote down to be done.I ha e a stressful day yesterday so it was the last straw for me and it annoyed me more than it usually would have.

It also comes from a particular person that cares the least about the job and always complains about everything.

I'm sarcastic all the time haha. It is good for sanity. I just didn't want to hear it last night. Especially after having a 10 hour shift lol


Come work for Hallmark Dubs lol


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

am_hammy said:


> Come work for Hallmark Dubs lol


If only.  I don't think I'm qualified.  Actually, I might be anti-qualified.

"Tis the season to buy a real gift, you cheapskate, nobody wants a [SNORKEL]ing greeting card.  At least put some [FLIPPERS]ing thought into it, get some card stock and make your own.  Oh, that's a nice trinket, I'm sure she'll LOVE to be able to use it only once a year.  Oh, me?  I don't actually work here.  They fired me weeks ago, something about losing sales."

You're a monster, Mr. Dubs, your heart's an empty hole.  Your brain is full of spiders, you've got garlic in your soul, Mr. Duuubs!  I wouldn't beat you with a thirty-nine-and-a-half foot pole!

Kidding, of course.  Generic greeting cards have kept the peace in the family for nigh on a decade now, I generally doodle something inside, but I don't know whether people actually keep them or if they just throw them away.  That would be annoying, right there, if I actually took the time to make the doodles decent.


----------



## am_hammy

Some people do keep them, some don't. Some will come in and buy over a $100 worth, others will buy one and complain about how expensive they are (which is true. Christmas cards have been massively marked up this year). We sell more than just cards though haha =p It's everything else that lets us sink our hallmark claws into the crazy shopper and keeps them coming back for more!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Pandora.

Five Finger Death Punch Radio:

IT PLAYS LINKIN PARK. 

THEY. ARE. NOT. SIMILAR. PERIOD.

:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## LeeC

New fangled gadgets. Took the wife's cell phone with me this morning when I set out for exercise. I made it several hundred feet down the road to a neighbor. After visiting a while I needed to call the wife to pick me up cause I couldn't make it back. They build so many functions into the gadgets it took me a while to unlock the keyboard and dial the number. After telling the wife I was ready to be picked up, and her hanging up, the phone was going on and on about whatnot so I just stuck it in my pocket. It took the dumb thing several minutes to realize it was being ignored -- you call that a smart device?


----------



## Amnesiac

Never mind.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Let's please not go there today.


----------



## JustRob

Things which have the instructions inside the box with them when I can't even work out how to open the box.


----------



## Amnesiac

Oh God... The packaging industry, in general, just pisses me off. Trying to get something out of one of those hard plastic packages, and nearly destroying the product in the process... It fills me with an a level of wrath that can only be described as, "Old Testament."


----------



## Amnesiac

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Let's please not go there today.



S'okay.... I have other places I can go.


----------



## Ariel

Amnesiac, the rules for the forum are very clearly labeled in that nifty bar at the top of the screen just below the logo.  If you're curious about them I recommend that you read over them.  As far as I can tell all the rules are spelled out there.  It seems that Atlean was really just expressing the wish that he doesn't want to drag up a topic that is likely to cause an argument.

Debates/arguing are _not_ allowed as per the forum rules.  So, really, it seems to me that he was cautioning you.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Precisely.  Thank you, Ams.


----------



## KellInkston

When you're attempting to tame an animal and it bites back unexpectedly, when your bees swarm from some unknown purpose, unprepared-for skeletal fractures, dangerous situations in general, people who believe their views without any room for consideration or compromise, loud people in general (with a few exceptions), being interrupted while reading/concentrating, not winning story contests, publishers rejecting my manuscripts so quickly that it's obvious they've hardly read it.


----------



## ismith

Being forced to apply for a government travel card. :mad2:


----------



## The Green Shield

My eldest dog threw up a lot yesterday, but he seems to be on the comeback trail. Only today, my second and youngest dog threw up. 

Christ, what the hell!? Is there a dog stomach virus that they passed to each other or something?! *WHY ARE YOU TWO THROWING UP!? D:*

In short, I'm tired of my dogs throwing up and I'm worried about them. I'll take them both to the vet if I have to, but I don't want to see them suffer.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When people say, "Well, that's just your opinion." 

_Obviously_. Who else's would it be? My damn spirit guide? 

Pseudo intellectuals with confidence are the absolute worst to have a conversation with. It makes you think violence isn't so bad after all, ha.


----------



## LeeC

Bruno Spatola said:


> When people say, "Well, that's just your opinion."
> 
> _Obviously_. Who else's would it be? My damn spirit guide?
> 
> Pseudo intellectuals with confidence are the absolute worst to have a conversation with. It makes you think violence isn't so bad after all, ha.


Maybe you left them at a loss for a meaningful response ;-) not to mention resorting to violence wouldn't buoy your opinion.


----------



## aj47

When someone posts something, gets critique, then deletes the post.  

That is selfish and rude. 

Thinking about it today because it happened in A Nother Forum.  The crit doesn't make much sense without the story being there, but deleting the crits reduces the post counts of those who chose to give feedback.  As someone who gave feedback, I will NEVER reply to any creative work by that poster again.  I don't like watching my post count drop when kudos are given for post count milestones.  I hope s/he (can't tell from the name) doesn't get anymore feedback from anyone.  S/he doesn't deserve it.  Rewarding that behavior only encourages it.

Okay, I'm said my piece.


----------



## Mesafalcon

astroannie said:


> When someone posts something, gets critique, then deletes the post.
> 
> That is selfish and rude.



I agree. That annoys me!

I understand on one hand... but, they put it out there so, they should accept the critique and let others learn from their mistakes.

Or, they can always defend it and others might agree with the defense.


----------



## Red Sonja

When a firearm jams, that can be very annoying, although I try to turn it into a learning experience.


----------



## dale

Red Sonja said:


> When a firearm jams, that can be very annoying, although I try to turn it into a learning experience.



lol. well...yeah. it's annoying when you're shooting at beer bottles. hope you learn from it then. 
don't buy cheaply made guns. cuz if it jams on you when you REALLY need it? i think that will make "annoying" look like a picnic.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dale said:


> lol. well...yeah. it's annoying when you're shooting at beer bottles. hope you learn from it then.
> don't buy cheaply made guns. cuz if it jams on you when you REALLY need it? i think that will make "annoying" look like a picnic.


71 years, and I have never really needed a firearm yet; I have been in a few situations where other people thought I needed one, even offered me one, but it is surprising how you can get by without.


----------



## dale

Olly Buckle said:


> 71 years, and I have never really needed a firearm yet; I have been in a few situations where other people thought I needed one, even offered me one, but it is surprising how you can get by without.



live in urban america awhile. turn on your TV every morning and watch on the morning news how people like you
and your family are getting their doors kicked in at night. the men killed. the women savaged and forced to go to 
ATM machines to withdraw savings before they get dumped. then get back with me on how safe you'd feel without a gun.


----------



## Red Sonja

dale said:


> lol. well...yeah. it's annoying when you're shooting at beer bottles. hope you learn from it then.
> don't buy cheaply made guns. cuz if it jams on you when you REALLY need it? i think that will make "annoying" look like a picnic.



Thanks for the advice, Mom!


----------



## Olly Buckle

dale said:


> live in urban america awhile. turn on your TV every morning and watch on the morning news how people like you
> and your family are getting their doors kicked in at night. the men killed. the women savaged and forced to go to
> ATM machines to withdraw savings before they get dumped. then get back with me on how safe you'd feel without a gun.



Never been to America, nor wanted to, been to places in rural Africa where I was the only one without a gun, got on fine there.


----------



## dale

Olly Buckle said:


> Never been to America, nor wanted to, been to places in rural Africa where I was the only one without a gun, got on fine there.



it's not that bad here. i very rarely have a gun. but when i see all that crap happening on the news? 
i just stop and think it would be better to have one. i don't carry one around. i just keep one loaded.
because i would never forgive myself if one of those ill-bred animals hurt someone i love and i could have
stopped it.


----------



## Plasticweld

I have carried a gun ever day for more than 30 years, I wear seat belt every time I get in a car too.


----------



## ppsage

Been robbed three times. Lost a total of maybe 250$US. Got punched one of the times but no damage. Didn't ever really feel in danger for my life. Fighting back wouldn't have been worth it any of the times, much less getting in a gunfight. All three times I was definitely annoyed though, and maybe enraged enough to do something I'd still regret, had I the means. ----------- I limit how much coin I carry some, in the city, and keep my eyes open. Don't do taverns or midnight carousing. Amazing how much evil you miss, drinking at home and getting to bed on time.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

dale said:


> live in urban america awhile. turn on your TV every morning and watch on the morning news how people like you
> and your family are getting their doors kicked in at night. the men killed.



...that sounds like a horrible exaggeration. 

Last time I checked people aren't so ready to straight-up murder everyone who could possibly fight back. 

I've got three locked doors between me and outside, and I'll be damned if I don't hear them. 

And if I do, I have a katana ready for anyone who opens my door. They'll have a few veins/arteries opened up before I go down. 

Even if I die, hey, I made the news, right? 

'Living ninja mows down would-be robbers'

Good way to die, I say.


----------



## Minu

dale said:


> live in urban america awhile. turn on your TV every morning and watch on the morning news how people like you
> and your family are getting their doors kicked in at night. the men killed. the women savaged and forced to go to
> ATM machines to withdraw savings before they get dumped. then get back with me on how safe you'd feel without a gun.



Unfortunately, ignoring the rather obvious exaggeration because if that really happened where are the sky-scraping prisons for these millions upon millions of murderers, most situations like these are easily avoided if the "would be victim" uses but a tiny smidge of what is known as common sense. I know it is a lacking trait nowadays, but having lived in the low end of some major cities I can tell you countless stories of idiots flaunting their cash, high end vehicles, expensive electronics, jewelry, etc. on the "wrong side of the tracks" and then wonder why they get robbed. Pretty sure the cops went back to the station more than half the time & laughed their asses off. 

I had good stuff in my apartment - never said a word of what I had to my neighbors, never dressed to the nines 24/7 despite having some expensive outfits, and always made sure my car was locked [want to know how many neighbors whined about their cars being trashed and never locked their cars]. The worst situation I ever had having an obvious gang member asking me, while getting the mail, where one of my neighbors had moved. Guy had better manners than some kids I see running around nowadays. 


Moving away from the gun topic - most annoying thing for me, fibers. I despise people whom come up with outrageous claims, a fantastic life, incredible relatives, and extreme traveling under their belt. Yet when questioned more thoroughly their tongue is suddenly glued to the roof of their mouths.


----------



## LeeC

You crack me up Crow  Actually brings to mind many years back when we used to take in Fresh Air kids (inner city youth given a summer vacation in the country). They were fearful of nature, and downright scared that we left our doors unlocked. They'd get up after the wife and I were asleep and close and lock the doors and windows on a hot summer night. Once one boy asked if I had a gun, and when I said no asked what I'd do if someone broke in. I told him that they'd better get in a well placed first shot, or they'd find out how well I carved  Never tried carving with a katana, but I used to use a saber saw for the backbone split when butchering beef ;-)


----------



## dale

Minu said:


> Unfortunately, ignoring the rather obvious exaggeration because if that really happened where are the sky-scraping prisons for these millions upon millions of murderers, most situations like these are easily avoided if the "would be victim" uses but a tiny smidge of what is known as common sense. I know it is a lacking trait nowadays, but having lived in the low end of some major cities I can tell you countless stories of idiots flaunting their cash, high end vehicles, expensive electronics, jewelry, etc. on the "wrong side of the tracks" and then wonder why they get robbed. Pretty sure the cops went back to the station more than half the time & laughed their asses off.
> 
> I had good stuff in my apartment - never said a word of what I had to my neighbors, never dressed to the nines 24/7 despite having some expensive outfits, and always made sure my car was locked [want to know how many neighbors whined about their cars being trashed and never locked their cars]. The worst situation I ever had having an obvious gang member asking me, while getting the mail, where one of my neighbors had moved. Guy had better manners than some kids I see running around nowadays.
> 
> 
> Moving away from the gun topic - most annoying thing for me, fibers. I despise people whom come up with outrageous claims, a fantastic life, incredible relatives, and extreme traveling under their belt. Yet when questioned more thoroughly their tongue is suddenly glued to the roof of their mouths.


lol. oh. you think i'm exaggerating or lying? then why don't YOU turn on an indy news station any given morning and check it out.  i live here. i know where i live. i put it on my kid's life...i hear gun shots out my window? i either grin and shrug it off or ignore them. they mean nothing to me unless someone i care about is involved. why don't you come here and check it out. maybe you be the one  with your tongue glued to the roof of your mouth.


----------



## dale

you wanna know what really annoys me? prissy white-bred liberals who live in white-bred gated
 communities that actually think they KNOW something about life in urban america. that's what annoys me.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

LeeC said:


> You crack me up Crow  Actually brings to mind many years back when we used to take in Fresh Air kids (inner city youth given a summer vacation in the country). They were fearful of nature, and downright scared that we left our doors unlocked. They'd get up after the wife and I were asleep and close and lock the doors and windows on a hot summer night. Once one boy asked if I had a gun, and when I said no asked what I'd do if someone broke in. I told him that they'd better get in a well placed first shot, or they'd find out how well I carved  Never tried carving with a katana, but I used to use a saber saw for the backbone split when butchering beef ;-)



Mine isn't as sharp as the one that real modern samurai use... You can just drop a piece of paper on one and watch it split... or a  falling leaf.... -drool- But, mine could still REACH the bone, even I couldn't take an arm off.... 

Thankfully, our house is fairly large with many lights and limited entry options... 

And we're next-door neighbors with the STATE PATROL OFFICE. Hooray. 

I guess I'll have to settle for using my friends and family for practice...

Oh, that annoys me. I don't have anything fun to slice through. 

Also, every single new form of media sharing involving videos of 16 seconds or less, full of fake ghetto people and 14-year-olds doing inappropriate things...

...People that argue on the internet...


----------



## LeeC

We all have differing nurturing, experiences, and perspectives Dale. You did overgeneralize a bit with "urban America" if you stop to think about it. Everyone has a right to their perspective until it brings harm to innocents  Then again I grew up mostly on a reservation where their were different forms of justice and injustice. I'm not exactly one of your labeled "prissy white-bred liberals," being more at home in nature. To my mind we are what we let ourselves be ;-)

I understand some urban areas are real jungles, but even there if we thought more of each other, and maybe helped out in the community more, things might not be so bad  Wouldn't suggest one comes up to the woods here though, as you need the strength to remain still and calm when a bear or moose (more dangerous) walks by within striking distance.


----------



## dale

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> ...that sounds like a horrible exaggeration.
> 
> Last time I checked people aren't so ready to straight-up murder everyone who could possibly fight back.
> 
> I've got three locked doors between me and outside, and I'll be damned if I don't hear them.
> 
> And if I do, I have a katana ready for anyone who opens my door. They'll have a few veins/arteries opened up before I go down.
> 
> Even if I die, hey, I made the news, right?
> 
> 'Living ninja mows down would-be robbers'
> 
> Good way to die, I say.



lol. yeah. i guess it's only 132 at this point in my city alone. and that doesn't count the hundreds that got shot and lived.
but i guess it's all a joke to you dullards.....

http://wishtv.com/news/homicide-tracker/


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

dale said:


> lol. yeah. i guess it's only 132 at this point in my city alone. and that doesn't count the hundreds that got shot and lived.
> but i guess it's all a joke to you dullards.....
> 
> http://wishtv.com/news/homicide-tracker/



Looking at those age/race statistics...

And considering you haven't been shot yet...

My guess is, you should be pretty fine. 

Also, funny how you mention joking, with your sense of humor. ;}


----------



## dale

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Looking at those age/race statistics...
> 
> And considering you haven't been shot yet...
> 
> My guess is, you should be pretty fine.
> 
> Also, funny how you mention joking, with your sense of humor. ;}



what makes you think i haven't been?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

dale said:


> what makes you think i haven't been?



Apologies.

Shot and killed.*


----------



## dale

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Looking at those age/race statistics...
> 
> And considering you haven't been shot yet...
> 
> My guess is, you should be pretty fine.
> 
> Also, funny how you mention joking, with your sense of humor. ;}



and btw...i DO have a sense of humor. lol. a rather dark one, actually. i just don't like being called a liar.
if you all don't think these shootings go on everyday in urban america? then i guess you must drink elf jizm
and piss rainbows, too. i can make fun of it all, if you like. but i ain't lying about anything.


----------



## LeeC

I don't see where anyone called you an outright liar Dale, loosen up man. We all have different realities, and what I see are simply different takes.


----------



## kilroy214

How about everbody calm down for a second before regretful things get said.
This isn't a debate thread and won't become one. If you've got words with another member, I suggest you take it to private messaging.


----------



## dale

i don't wanna debate with no one. i love this place. it's helped me out a lot in being a 1/2 ass decent writer.
i know i run my mouth sometimes. but i still ain't no liar.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

dale said:


> and btw...i DO have a sense of humor. lol. a rather dark one, actually. i just don't like being called a liar.
> if you all don't think these shootings go on everyday in urban america? then i guess you must drink elf jizm
> and piss rainbows, too. i can make fun of it all, if you like. but i ain't lying about anything.



I don't recall calling you a liar. 

I thought we were talking about robbery, so I went with shooting during a home invasion...

I never said you were lying about people being shot, period. Yeah, that happens.

Still, don't give people a reason to shoot you. 

I appreciate the profanity, though.

Edit: Did not read below me...  I also have no intention of debating anything. But I honestly don't recall/read anything in my previous posts implying that you were lying... :scratch:


----------



## dale

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I don't recall calling you a liar.
> 
> I thought we were talking about robbery, so I went with shooting during a home invasion...
> 
> I never said you were lying about people being shot, period. Yeah, that happens.
> 
> Still, don't give people a reason to shoot you.
> 
> I appreciate the profanity, though.
> 
> Edit: Did not read below me...  I also have no intention of debating anything. But I honestly don't recall/read anything in my previous posts implying that you were lying... :scratch:



you implied i was exaggerating. maybe i should apply as a journalist. i'd probably have a hell of a career. i think some other person implied i was lying. name started with an m. may have been a female. so if that's the case...who cares? women are  always making up shit.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

All right, guys, that's enough. This ends now.

If you HAVE to continue, take it to a PM.  If you can't do that, we'll find someplace for you to go.


----------



## kilroy214

Alright, since you all can't play nice, let's all take a 24 hour breather and see what's what tomorrow.


----------



## kilroy214

Reopened. Lets try to be civil.


----------



## InstituteMan

Back on topic: miserable lawyers. They make me feel both sad and annoyed. 

So many people went to law school over the years (because, what else do you do with a degree in ________), only to discover that they hate practicing law. They then inevitably do a terrible job, no matter how hard they try, because you just can't succeed in a demanding career that you don't feel called to on some level. I know an attorney of about 60 who can't afford to retire but can't stand working as an attorney any more. His practice has declined slowly but steadily over the years as he's gotten worse and worse. At this point there's nothing else he can do for a living (not that his legal practice makes much money), so he careens from one self-created emergency to the next while he fantasizes about driving a taxi.

Don't let this happen to you.


----------



## dale

InstituteMan said:


> Back on topic: miserable lawyers. They make me feel both sad and annoyed.
> 
> So many people went to law school over the years (because, what else do you do with a degree in ________), only to discover that they hate practicing law. They then inevitably do a terrible job, no matter how hard they try, because you just can't succeed in a demanding career that you don't feel called to on some level. I know an attorney of about 60 who can't afford to retire but can't stand working as an attorney any more. His practice has declined slowly but steadily over the years as he's gotten worse and worse. At this point there's nothing else he can do for a living (not that his legal practice makes much money), so he careens from one self-created emergency to the next while he fantasizes about driving a taxi.
> 
> Don't let this happen to you.



lol. i really do have this thing about lawyers. i see them as like..."the priesthood of total corruption". 
snakes. they're all snakes to me.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Everyone digitally drawing with a tablet when they can't even make a decent pencil sketch.


----------



## InstituteMan

dale said:


> lol. i really do have this thing about lawyers. i see them as like..."the priesthood of total corruption".
> snakes. they're all snakes to me.



Oh, some of us are very nice snakes. 

There are systemic problems that bring out the worst in many members of my profession. While those systemic problems do, indeed, annoy me, they are well beyond the scope of a discussion thread. Miserably unhappy lawyers are well within scope, so they're in my crosshairs for the moment.


----------



## 20oz

Hurray, it's open! Sadly I can't remember what annoyed me yesterday. I just woke up. Hmmmm. Damn my dog. I'm going to be late. I don't usually walk him in the mornings!


----------



## Red Sonja

Obviously there's something that annoys the members of this internet website a great deal.


----------



## Minu

InstituteMan said:


> Oh, some of us are very nice snakes.



I agree, there's some very nice snakes... lawyers. If there weren't there'd be no point to prison. And human rights would be nothing but a pipe dream. But then maybe I am just using personal experience about lawyers, aka snakes, seeing as my father whistle-blew on the federal government for what was first blatant disregard to danger [putting many people at risk] and then character slander [his] to try and make him out to be something of a fool. Which, having completed his degree by 18 two years early due to an overload of courses, he wasn't. By employing a very nice lawyer in a snakeskin suit he sued the government for just over 1 million & forced a legislative change has ensured that issue which he whistle blew on will hopefully never happen again. 

If there'd been no lawyers in snakeskin suits, that issue would still be there. And a lot of people would be in a "world of hurt" as the saying goes if this government & the government's blatant denial had continued as it had been. 



As for myself - I really dislike fools. My signature says it all.


----------



## dale

Minu said:


> As for myself - I really dislike fools. My signature says it all.



cool quote, but probably offensive to hindus everywhere.


----------



## PiP

People who cough and sneeze without covering thier mouth with a handkerchief, or at least their hand. A young guy joined our dance class this morning; yuck, he sneezed all over me... Fortunately for him I did not know the Portuguese to relay my request and disgust at his appalling manners.


----------



## Minu

dale said:


> cool quote, but probably offensive to hindus everywhere.



 No, I can think of things which are offensive to hindus and it's not me. Seeing as to the upper religious sects of Hinduism and Buddhism the average person is but an unenlightened fool. There's a number of their quotes saying just that too.


----------



## dale

Minu said:


> No, I can think of things which are offensive to hindus and it's not me. Seeing as to the upper religious sects of Hinduism and Buddhism the average person is but an unenlightened fool. There's a number of their quotes saying just that too.



i was referring to the cattle part of it. i was joking.


----------



## Minu

dale said:


> i was referring to the cattle part of it. i was joking.



Like Buddhism, Hinduism has values to one's rebirth. Not everyone is entitled to become a human in the next life, nor were people humans in their prior life - the only acknowledged human to human rebirth has been the Dalai Lama. So the comment of cattle reborn is actually rather accurate to these religions. 

Not trying to insult anyone with that - just I've studied a number of religions over the years. I maybe more atheist or closer to paganism in my beliefs but that doesn't mean I wasn't curious at one point.


----------



## Stormcat

I'm part of a writer's group. I plan on leaving this group soon and starting my own. These members are a couple of reasons why:

*The High Guy:* He's a "poet" who writes these rambling, nonsensical poems who reads them in a voice that is clearly addled by some sort of drug. He absolutely loves everyone's work and can't find anything to criticize them for. This leads me to believe he's a pothead, even though I can't smell anything on him. I can block out his own poems, but when my work comes up he offers up all this praise for obscure reasons. He will ramble on and on about how I used this one word and how it relates to swiss cheese or something. If he's not on drugs, or even if he is, he needs to see a professional.
*
Ms Exposition:* This is an older lady, she takes critiques well, and always offers good advice, but her own work is nothing but exposition for something she plans on writing. She was writing a Mystery novel, but she kept going on about the victim's backstory and she didn't know how to show not tell. This is a woman who has supposedly been writing for over thirty years. How can you not know about show don't tell with all those years of practice!?! We offer advice on how to work it into the main story, but she never takes it.

*The "hero": *So this guy is writing a YA novel which features an organization called "HERO". Well, good for him, he's actually a pretty good writer. the big problem is he assumes we want his work read cover to cover. This group only meets once a month, but he picks up exactly where he left off, and assumes everyone in attendance already knows what's going on. Most of the other members like to bounce around and offer up samples from different projects, or even from different parts of their project. This man is a slow-moving train, We only get to read 3 pages due to the sheer number of members and his story still has a LOOOOONG way to go. I'm already bored with it. Did I mention he has a very slow, monotonous voice?

Other than these three people, I also don't like how we only meet once a month, I don't like how populous the group is, and I definitely don't like paying the meetup fees.


----------



## Kevin

Every time we go to the movie theatre there's someone within my wife's earshot that has some sort of vocalized tic, or is suffering from hearing loss, or dementia and is talking /asking questions while the movie is playing. Now I pick up on it, the constant sniff, repeated throat clearing or unaccountable "me-uhhh", which doesn't bother me, but she becomes focused on that noise, distracting her to no end. My mild, momentary amusement is hardly worth the ticket price, aaaand there was this one time where someone stepped on a frog while we were trapped in the scrum trying to exit. I thought I might perish.


----------



## Aquarius

People trying to pull the wool over my eyes.


----------



## Minu

Kevin said:


> Every time we go to the movie theatre there's someone within my wife's earshot that has some sort of vocalized tic, or is suffering from hearing loss, or dementia and is talking /asking questions while the movie is playing.



I got a chuckle out of this. Every time I go there's someone that has to gab [usually a woman] to her friends in a loud obnoxious voice about the main characters. The last theatre movie was Thor 2 - I so wanted to smack the woman who kept going on, loudly, how she'd "do Hiddleston in a flash". And if it's not that it is someone with the cell phone on, leaves it ringing, and by the time they answer it due to the movie's volume they're almost shouting into the phone to be heard rather than getting up and going to the lobby.


----------



## LeeC

Wasn't annoyed today until the wife pointed out a newspaper article. In the capital, one resident is taking their neighbors to court to try to prevent them from installing solar panels. Their argument seems to be economic in believing the neighbors having solar panels will decrease their property value. Ah humans, we bring our woes on ourselves ;-)


----------



## Aquarius

LeeC said:


> . . . Ah humans, we bring our woes on ourselves ;-)



Don't we just!


----------



## am_hammy

I'm annoyed by everything today. Even more annoyed at myself for being so annoyed.

Caught in a spiral of annoyance.

How annoying >.>


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When the printer says "out of paper" and there's paper in it.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

LeeC said:


> Wasn't annoyed today until the wife pointed out a newspaper article. In the capital, one resident is taking their neighbors to court to try to prevent them from installing solar panels. Their argument seems to be economic in believing the neighbors having solar panels will decrease their property value. Ah humans, we bring our woes on ourselves ;-)




They're morons, solar energy is considered green-energy, and therefore use of the panels increases the value of a property.


----------



## aj47

Well, they meant decreases the properties around it cuz it's ugly.

My Thing for today is cold viruses.  I had dental work (oral surgery actually) yesterday and now I have some virus that is causing me to cough up nasty green  gobbets.  I know it's a virus because I'm on an antibiotic and have been for several days.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I have discovered I may have a strange attraction to people with scars and missing limbs!

Why is that annoying?

Unlike in the fancy stories, I very likely won't meet such a beautiful soul. 

...I guess I'll go write about it...


----------



## Hairball

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I have discovered I may have a strange attraction to people with scars and missing limbs!
> 
> Why is that annoying?
> 
> Unlike in the fancy stories, I very likely won't meet such a beautiful soul.
> 
> ...I guess I'll go write about it...



Hey! Wait! I have a great bullet wound in my left arm I received in the Army!

Crap, never mind, I'm married. Carry on.

What bugs me are tailgaters! I was coming home from the store today and this idiot barely slowed down to let me turn. Gaaaaahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

People who, in the morning, say 'I slept like a baby!'

Babies scream and cry, all night, every night. 

Maybe, if you have a rather peaceful nap during the day... that expression might be true. But most certainly not during the night.

Another on the list of incredibly long reasons why I won't father one of those monsters.


----------



## alanmt

I was going comment on how my amazing daughter was sleeping almost through the night after less than ___ months, but thinking it reminded me how utterly annoying parents are who brag on and on about how quickly their little ones achieve their developmental milestones. 

"My Holden rolled over at 6 weeks."
My Haylie was walking at 8 months."
"My Aidan was potty trained at 16 months."
?My Sophia was speaking two languages fluently at 30 months and I gave her the United Nations interpreter test and she passed with flying colors."

I confess: the last one is mine. I have discovered that when you throw all in when playing the game of baby one-ups-manship that the responses will  be fake enthusiastic compliments or uncomfortable silence, but no matter how outrageous the lie, they won't call you on it.


----------



## Hairball

I say I slept like a baby....

A 54-year-old baby who gets waked up by a bunch of dang cats!!! Over and over. Luckily I'm not too sleepy to understand there's not a home intruder.


----------



## ijswan

When people don't clean up after they leave someone's/my house.

When you get more fast food than you can eat so it almost always goes to waste.

When friends back out of hanging out after I'm on the way.

When dogs destroy shit just because they're dogs.

When my windshield fogs up.

The way fast food places make their products look so unbelievably delicious and then you unwrap it and it looks like they hand you two patties and who knows what's inside.


----------



## Aquarius

Loud music.


----------



## Goob

I don't find bragging about your children to be that annoying. It often happens because you're so proud of them, you can't help but talk about their achievements. However, people who brag about _themselves _incessantly annoy the hell out of me. They're usually the ones least deserving of any sort of praise.


----------



## Minu

MzSnowleopard said:


> They're morons, solar energy is considered green-energy, and therefore use of the panels increases the value of a property.



 A neighbor down the street has his entire roof covered with solar panels. Aside from being an eyesore it is damaging the roof and making repairs to said roof pretty much impossible. As the snow piles up along the panels' "legs" for lack of a better term and melts this is a guarantee for leakage. I don't think that is improving much of anything seeing as four things are needed to sell a house a) curb appeal, b) a new or in good repair roof, c) a good kitchen with counter-space, and d) a clean bathroom. Solar panels on a roof pretty much get rid of the first two. 

 I'd know, my parents have bought, fixed, and sold houses for 15 years. The one thing they've always ensured a property has, even if it looks as if a zoo was let loose on the inside, is that a property has a new roof or at the very least a good roof. Everything else is insignificant in comparison. They just sold their last house - another fixer-upper - within a week of it going on the market for $50,000 above the asking price [without the benefit of a bidding war].


----------



## LeeC

Minu said:


> A neighbor down the street has his entire roof covered with solar panels. Aside from being an eyesore ...


With all due respect, there is the line of thought that:
"_We do not inherit the Earth from our Ancestors, we borrow it from our Children._"  ~  Native American Proverb

but then possibly I'm just a misguided old naturalist, only the future will tell  

My best to you and yours.


----------



## Aquarius

LeeC said:


> . . . "_We do not inherit the Earth from our Ancestors, we borrow it from our Children._"  ~  Native American Proverb. . .



Sounds like another way of saying: 'We shall return to the Earth as our own descendants'. That's the way I see it.


----------



## LeeC

Aquarius said:


> Sounds like another way of saying: 'We shall return to the Earth as our own descendants'. That's the way I see it.


Either way one looks at it works for me 

"_I disbelieved in reincarnation in my last life, too._" ~ anon


----------



## Kevin

Black-widow spiders in the couch. Right where you lean back. That's annoying. Could 've been very annoying.

Spider-_ook_ on the cushion. That's annoying too. Could've been more annoying.


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> Black-widow spiders in the couch. Right where you lean back. That's annoying. Could 've been very annoying.
> 
> Spider-_ook_ on the cushion. That's annoying too. Could've been more annoying.


Reminds me of a time when I brought a tarantula home from a field trip. I kept it in a glassed cactus garden for several years. One day when I had it out on my desk though, it disappeared. I hope it's still avoiding the inhabitants of the condominium ;-) 

Been meaning to ask, not being very familiar with the west cost, with LA on the Pacific plate slipping north about two inches a year, how long will it be before it's within waving distance of SF? From what I gather, that won't be a meeting of the minds 

What annoys me is earwigs in bed.


----------



## Phil Istine

astroannie said:


> Well, they meant decreases the properties around it cuz it's ugly.
> 
> My Thing for today is cold viruses.  I had dental work (oral surgery actually) yesterday and now I have some virus that is causing me to cough up nasty green  gobbets.  I know it's a virus because I'm on an antibiotic and have been for several days.



I'm wishing you a speedy return to good health.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I threw something out. My neck and shoulders feel like they're made of metal.

How can the human spine be so incredibly strong, and yet weak, at the same time? That annoys me.

Some people can fall stories, lose limbs, and live long lives...

And I might die choking on a peanut.


----------



## Kevin

> LA on the Pacific plate slipping north about two inches a year, how long will it be before it's within waving distance of SF?


10 million (something like that.            





> From what I gather, that won't be a meeting of the minds


We get along fine. They tell us we suck, and we don't give a  **** what they say; we don't even think of them. It's like a sorta cool place to visit. I like San Diego. I like it a lot.


----------



## Aquarius

It makes me smile when I hear parents going on about the achievements of their children and I start wondering how they would feel if they came across the following:

*About Children*
​ 
A woman held her babe against her bosom and said: 
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are 
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you, 
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.

You may house their bodies, but not their souls,
Because they dwell in the house of tomorrow,
Which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams. 
But you will visit it again, when you return to Earth 
As a child in future lifetimes.

You may strive to be like them;
Be young and see your world through the eyes of a child again,
But do not seek to make them like you,
For life neither goes backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which life sends forth Its children 
As living arrows.

The Divine Archer alone can see their mark and yours
Upon the path of the Infinite.
With His might he bends each one of you into shape,
So that all His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the Archer’s hand be with gladness;
For as much as He loves the arrow that flies,
He loves the bow that is stable.

He particularly loves parents, who give their children roots to grown in
And the freedom to fly when their time has come to do so;
Who as their children grow up, slowly step back and set them free,
Encouraging them to learn from their own experiences, 
And to dream their own dreams;
Who do all they can to help their children 
To fulfil their own highest potential, not their parents’.

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers, 
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who respect them because they know that even when a child is still living 
In a smaller body than their own, it has nonetheless 
Come into our world as a fully developed soul and spirit in its own right,
Who may have a long history of evolution behind it 
That could have taken more lifetimes than those of its parents. 

Wise parents tell their offspring that they are certainly not some kind
Of appendix of theirs and that they have come into this life
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and will always continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out to them that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself, 
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain to them the laws of the Universe and that because of this, 
Whatever anyone sends out to life has to return to them.
And they teach by their good example that it is necessary
To have some input into this life, before one can expect
To get anything of value from it.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘A Celebration Of Kahlil Gibran’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius

People who, when seeing that you are an elderly person, start shouting and treating you like some kind of an idiot.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

People who, when seeing that you are a younger person, start shouting and treating you like some kind of an idiot.  :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## PiP

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> People who, when seeing that you are a younger person, start shouting and treating you like some kind of an idiot.  :icon_cheesygrin:



It doesn't get any better when you have one foot in the grave. People shout at the elderly because they are old and slow...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

PiP said:


> It doesn't get any better when you have one foot in the grave. People shout at the elderly because they are old and slow...



I might as well have one foot still in the womb. 

If the distance between me, someone's eyes, and their nose somewhere inbetween, is any indication. :dread:


----------



## Aquarius

PiP said:


> . . . People shout at the elderly because they are old and slow...



They may be old, but not all of them are slow.


----------



## Kevin

People who refuse to shout at the elderly. I mean, how else are they going to learn, a rolled up newspaper?! And teenagers... you have to sneak up and grab them by the ear, firmly, lift and twist hard. Ooh, they're fighters, squirmy little suckers, noisy, and sometimes they bite; just keep a firm grip. You have to be assertive, use an authoritative voice.


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> People who refuse to shout at the elderly. I mean, how else are they going to learn, a rolled up newspaper?!


Sput, sput, sputter, steam escaping from ears, leaking at both ends, canes raised to strike ...


----------



## Red Sonja

When it's too cold and damp to bake bread.


----------



## LeeC

Putting on my compression socks this morning, the wife said as she does with any such that annoys her, "Probably designed by a male."


----------



## Darkkin

Cold toes...namely, mine.


----------



## Stormcat

I guess there's a reason I do all my research at home, It's so loud here! Plus I have an eight-hour car trip ahead of me and I can't access the internet then. Plus it will be very cumbersome to whip out my laptop and start writing with our packed-solid car.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Minu said:


> A neighbor down the street has his entire roof covered with solar panels. Aside from being an eyesore it is damaging the roof and making repairs to said roof pretty much impossible. As the snow piles up along the panels' "legs" for lack of a better term and melts this is a guarantee for leakage. I don't think that is improving much of anything seeing as four things are needed to sell a house a) curb appeal, b) a new or in good repair roof, c) a good kitchen with counter-space, and d) a clean bathroom. Solar panels on a roof pretty much get rid of the first two.



It sounds like the neighbor has too many panels- in other words- 'over-kill'. Most homes need only 1 or 2 decent sized panels.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Red Sonja said:


> When it's too cold and damp to bake bread.



Interesting comment. I never actually thought of this as something that annoys me... or ever really think I have been in this situation...

Dropping change annoys me. 

In Japan, they have a $5.00 coin.. I am pretty sure I dropped one running to catch the train. I guess I am just annoyed at myself, but still, annoying to drop change. Can't stop thinkning of it's uses... dang. QQ here...


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Music when I'm trying to write. I need something with a beat. Piano is too sad, so are most stringed instruments, so I prefer something ambient that's electronic.

The problem?

Trance music usually means it's for dancing, as opposed to spacing out. I can use google, spotify, or youtube to find playlists... but it's such a mixed bag. I can't listen to the same song over and over... and different playlists might start a song that I don't like, so I have to stop and search for another.

No, I cannot write in silence. I need organized sound. Part of the process! DO NOT QUESTION ZE ARTIST! 

Aaaarrrrhg.....


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Music when I'm trying to write. I need something with a beat. Piano is too sad, so are most stringed instruments, so I prefer something ambient that's electronic.
> 
> The problem?
> 
> Trance music usually means it's for dancing, as opposed to spacing out. I can use google, spotify, or youtube to find playlists... but it's such a mixed bag. I can't listen to the same song over and over... and different playlists might start a song that I don't like, so I have to stop and search for another.
> 
> No, I cannot write in silence. I need organized sound. Part of the process! DO NOT QUESTION ZE ARTIST!
> 
> Aaaarrrrhg.....



Have you tried ambient music ? Its a middle ground.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

TheWonderingNovice said:


> Have you tried ambient music ? Its a middle ground.



Every ambient channel I've found still plays classical music, or purely instrumental versions of songs. :{

Granted, it's still amazing... but makes me emotional. I need something to just feel awesome and write... I know, I'm too picky. Haha.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Nah, I get it. I usually listen to video game soundtracks when I have to focus - Minecraft soundtracks do the trick. Its odd but it gets the job done.

Keep listening eventually you'll find it.


----------



## Reichelina

1. People who walk too slow in a fast-paced street. 
2. People who would comment about my eating habits. 
3. People who are insensitive. 
4. Girls who try to change who they are to impress other people.
5. Life.


----------



## Aquarius

People who can never arrive at the time they said they would.


----------



## Sonata

The little girls who insist on standing outside on their way home from school, pointing at my window and giggling at my puppy, who is standing on a chair on her hind legs, with her front paws resting on the back of the chair so she can just see out of the window [and they can only see her head] - and she barks her head off at them.  

If the barking is not enough to annoy me, the fact that because of them she is standing like that does, as she was spayed last Monday and has staples in her tummy.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Reichelina said:


> 5. Life.



Wow. Sure, I guess that sums it up!

/thread

Thanks, Rei!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

5 match losing streak.

Why do I have to be matched with idiots that can't play the game right?


----------



## Mesafalcon

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> 5 match losing streak.
> 
> Why do I have to be matched with idiots that can't play the game right?



What game? Sounds like Hearthstone.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Mesafalcon said:


> What game? Sounds like Hearthstone.



Lol, league Of Legends. Which happens to be LoL. This abbreviation is often confused for laughter...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I despise waiting for the liquor store to open.

I also hate waiting on drug dealers, these bastards are supposed to be out there to make money.

I hate what cigarettes have done to my stamina/lung capacity.

I hate people that pick in other peoples business.

I hate Jerry Seinfeld, and the only comedian I hate more than Jerry Seinfeld is that prick on The Tonight Show. Jimmy Failface.

I hate waiting for a paycheck more than anything else in my entire life.

For a more comprehensive list of things that I hate, please inquire.


----------



## Reichelina

I hate cheaters with a perfect hatred.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When I feel / think that I've presented a scenario clearly and someone comes along with a left field interpretation of what I was saying or takes my words out of context ( or anyone's for that matter ).


----------



## Stormcat

Not finding the correct symptoms on WebMD. No, I do not have irritable bowel syndrome, no I am not constipated, I just want to know why it hurts when I press on my belly above the belt!


----------



## Red Sonja

sorry! lol 



MzSnowleopard said:


> When I feel / think that I've presented a scenario clearly and someone comes along with a left field interpretation of what I was saying or takes my words out of context ( or anyone's for that matter ).


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Wasn't referring to you Red ;-)


----------



## Red Sonja

Stormcat said:


> Not finding the correct symptoms on WebMD. No, I do not have irritable bowel syndrome, no I am not constipated, I just want to know why it hurts when I press on my belly above the belt!



If you're not pregnant, take the belt off or change into some comfortable pants, drink some water, walk around, avoid sitting, and see if the symptoms continue. Can you remember any activity during which you may have pulled a muscle or got a bruise in that area? 

If symptoms continue after the above measures, you should see a doctor. Depending on what side it's on, it could be serious. (No, I am not available to answer any follow-up questions on this, sorry.) Also: You have no idea how important it is to your health to wear comfortable clothing that fits well. I love belts but they have to fit VERY well and even then, after you've worn a particular belt all day it can still pinch. Luckily there's the internet now so you don't have to worry about anyone you know seeing you shopping for size 42 XXL pants, right?


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Stormcat said:


> Not finding the correct symptoms on WebMD. No, I do not have irritable bowel syndrome, no I am not constipated, I just want to know why it hurts when I press on my belly above the belt!




I had pain above the belt too - a stabbing pain... For me it was Gaul stones. Perhaps this is it for you too. Just a suggestion


----------



## Aquarius

People who are a pain in the neck.


----------



## Stormcat

Red Sonja said:


> If you're not pregnant, take the belt off or change into some comfortable pants, drink some water, walk around, avoid sitting, and see if the symptoms continue. Can you remember any activity during which you may have pulled a muscle or got a bruise in that area?
> 
> If symptoms continue after the above measures, you should see a doctor. Depending on what side it's on, it could be serious. (No, I am not available to answer any follow-up questions on this, sorry.) Also: You have no idea how important it is to your health to wear comfortable clothing that fits well. I love belts but they have to fit VERY well and even then, after you've worn a particular belt all day it can still pinch. Luckily there's the internet now so you don't have to worry about anyone you know seeing you shopping for size 42 XXL pants, right?



I've had this condition long before I put the belt on. The belt isn't even pinching me, it's just my upper abdomen hurts when I press it. Can't be Appendicitis, I'm not in pain unless I press down.

It's not an injury, but it's extremely painful when it's touched.


----------



## Red Sonja

Ok I said I wasn't going to follow up on this but I LIED: Why don't you see a doctor? If you're poor (like just about everybody else) go to the emergency room at your local county hospital. You may find it useful to pretend you're in just a bit more distress than you actually are, but don't overtax your acting skills. Say something like, "It's been going on for awhile but just got worse! Ow! Ow!" You can at least get an x-ray out of the deal. 

If you go to the ER, take a credit or debit card and say you can pay cash or they'll make you fill out forms for so long you'll end up being sorry you went. 

Good luck! Again, don't be too quick to exonerate the belt. Certainly, if your symptoms resolve after going without the belt for awhile, avoiding prolonged sitting, etc, that saves you a trip to the doctor.


----------



## Blade

Red Sonja said:


> Good luck! Again, don't be too quick to exonerate the belt. Certainly, if your symptoms resolve after going without the belt for awhile, avoiding prolonged sitting, etc, that saves you a trip to the doctor.



That sounds pretty reasonable to me, persistent pressure from the belt may be tolerable but there is a limit of acceptance and applying direct pressure , especially if it is localized, may just be crossing the line. 

I would think that giving up the belt for awhile (a week?) then re-testing would be worth a try.:thumbl:


----------



## MzSnowleopard

My cat and her persistent begging whenever I have food. It doesn't matter what I'm eating, the moment I sit down to eat she's right there between my knees with her paws reaching out and her head nudging or rubbing against my legs.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

And another thing..... people who focus their comments on examples in a post rather than the topic subject.


----------



## Stormcat

Red Sonja said:


> Ok I said I wasn't going to follow up on this but I LIED: Why don't you see a doctor? If you're poor (like just about everybody else) go to the emergency room at your local county hospital. You may find it useful to pretend you're in just a bit more distress than you actually are, but don't overtax your acting skills. Say something like, "It's been going on for awhile but just got worse! Ow! Ow!" You can at least get an x-ray out of the deal.
> 
> If you go to the ER, take a credit or debit card and say you can pay cash or they'll make you fill out forms for so long you'll end up being sorry you went.
> 
> Good luck! Again, don't be too quick to exonerate the belt. Certainly, if your symptoms resolve after going without the belt for awhile, avoiding prolonged sitting, etc, that saves you a trip to the doctor.



Like I said, it's only painful when touched. But now that I'm home and can take the belt off, it feels a little better.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Storm, your body is trying to tell you something, IMO you shouldn't ignore it.


----------



## Stormcat

MzSnowleopard said:


> Storm, your body is trying to tell you something, IMO you shouldn't ignore it.



I know, but I can't seem to find the words to describe it.

I'll be seeing a doctor this evening.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I'm not pointing this against you guys of course. I just started thinking about it, and people I know. 

People who self-diagnose. 

I mean, sure, if your blood glucose is through the roof all the time, you probably have type 2 approaching type 1 diabetes if you don't do something about it. 

What I mean is, the people who insist they have a certain condition when it's plain and obvious that their symptoms are coming from something else... -cough cough-


----------



## Stormcat

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I'm not pointing this against you guys of course. I just started thinking about it, and people I know.
> 
> People who self-diagnose.
> 
> I mean, sure, if your blood glucose is through the roof all the time, you probably have type 2 approaching type 1 diabetes if you don't do something about it.
> 
> What I mean is, the people who insist they have a certain condition when it's plain and obvious that their symptoms are coming from something else... -cough cough-



Hey, I don't know what's going on with me. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Stormcat said:


> Hey, I don't know what's going on with me. That's why I'm asking.



Oh, nothing meant! Seriously!

I just know some very annoying people in my hometown that insist they have all these conditions... 

When It's just a diet and exercise thing, y'know? I wish they'd shut up about their 'chronic fatigue' when they eat nothing but junk food and never exercise... Yeah, when I lay around and eat crap, I feel like I'm gonna die when I move. That's what happens. 

But I really didn't mean that against you! Sorry!


----------



## Stormcat

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Oh, nothing meant! Seriously!
> 
> I just know some very annoying people in my hometown that insist they have all these conditions...
> 
> When It's just a diet and exercise thing, y'know? I wish they'd shut up about their 'chronic fatigue' when they eat nothing but junk food and never exercise... Yeah, when I lay around and eat crap, I feel like I'm gonna die when I move. That's what happens.
> 
> But I really didn't mean that against you! Sorry!



It's worse when they make up conditions like "Leaky gut" or "Chronic Lyme". then they start pushing all this "natural" stuff that doesn't actually work.

Anyways. What annoys me? Gas trapped in my intestines! That's what the doctor says it probably is, if only I could reach in there and squeeze it out manually.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Stormcat said:


> It's worse when they make up conditions like "Leaky gut" or "Chronic Lyme". then they start pushing all this "natural" stuff that doesn't actually work.
> 
> Anyways. What annoys me? Gas trapped in my intestines! That's what the doctor says it probably is, if only I could reach in there and squeeze it out manually.



I get bad gas pressure when I have too many energy drinks. The stuff in them does that. It... comes out eventually. But it's like a painful lump that moves all the way down for a few hours. Miserable. 

Also, 50 Cent annoys me. 

I was TRYING to write until 'In Da Club' came on, and I MUST TURN UP.


----------



## Aquarius

People who drop litter wherever they go.


----------



## escorial

Christmas songs on the radio.........


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> Christmas songs on the radio.........



Worse still: in supermarkets thundering through the loudspeakers!


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> Worse still: in supermarkets thundering through the loudspeakers!



this guy gets it........


----------



## Stormcat

escorial said:


> this guy gets it........



Worst of all, Knowing they've played the same songs since the late 40s.

EDIT: I just found out If I fall asleep in class one more time I'm going to get kicked out of the program! My selfish Sister keeps me up all night with her Korean Dramas and Won't let me sleep! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## aurora borealis

Aquarius said:


> Worse still: in supermarkets thundering through the loudspeakers!



Especially when they start playing the songs at the beginning of October.

Also:

People who chew their food like a cow (with their mouth open).

Bad drivers.

People who walk at the pace of approximately a mile a year in the hall and prevent people from passing them.

My alarm clock.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

When a confirmation email from a purchase or registration, etc, still takes hours to send. Either make email faster, or get rid of it completely... 

When a movie or a book makes you so excited that you can't sit still enough to watch/read it. 

Sleepless nights. 

When someone upstairs stomps like a bull elephant in heat, and I have to hear 'BOOM BOOM BOOM' through the ceiling.


----------



## Stormcat

not having a proper drinking fountain at school, instead having to go to the gross bathroom for some water.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Pandora keeps thinking that I might like Bullet For My Valentine. 

No. Just... no.

Still waiting on an email... /cry


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

When my dog decides that he can take care ofhimself and runs away from home, making me run after him barefoot in the rain D:<


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

TheWonderingNovice said:


> When my dog decides that he can take care ofhimself and runs away from home, making me run after him barefoot in the rain D:<



Our little fat beagle, Sadie, loves to chase after scents.

I walk through the woods barefoot all the time... it's a nice challenge running after her... but still annoying.

Oh, I love urban exploration and parkour, but I don't live close enough to any suitable areas, and thus, there are no clubs to join... I would do that in a heartbeat.

So I've settled for climbing trees.

But, all of Georgia was logged, of course. Trees grew tall and fast, in competition with one another... and they're all still quite young trees, with few limbs low enough to grab.

Or they're pine trees, which love to get weak and diseased, and snap on you. It's terrifying. 

I need to invest in a grappling hook that was actually meant to be used. The problem? Finding one.

This is all annoying, but it will be worth it.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Our little fat beagle, Sadie, loves to chase after scents.
> 
> I walk through the woods barefoot all the time... it's a nice challenge running after her... but still annoying.
> 
> Oh, I love urban exploration and parkour, but I don't live close enough to any suitable areas, and thus, there are no clubs to join... I would do that in a heartbeat.
> 
> So I've settled for climbing trees.
> 
> But, all of Georgia was logged, of course. Trees grew tall and fast, in competition with one another... and they're all still quite young trees, with few limbs low enough to grab.
> 
> Or they're pine trees, which love to get weak and diseased, and snap on you. It's terrifying.
> 
> I need to invest in a grappling hook that was actually meant to be used. The problem? Finding one.
> 
> This is all annoying, but it will be worth it.



I hope your woods are better than the ones here. The woods here have some lovely residents: Black widows, brown recluses, deadly snakes, wild boars and sometimes gators if water is near. 

Running through the forest, fresh air filling your lungs nothing holding you back - yeah, that sounds nice. Benefits of living in the country.

Urban exploration is such a thrilling experience - it makes for such beautiful photos and discoveries. There aren't many things to explore that won't get you arrested here. 

You are very lucky.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

TheWonderingNovice said:


> You are very lucky.



Lucky people don't get objects or situations. Those things give us bloated egos and emptiness. The lucky ones are people who get surrounded by people who care. Even if they don't know it. 

I would move to anywhere in the world if I knew I'd have friends there. I'd even join a math club if the people were fun. 

But these hobbies are solitary. Just things one does to make the clock hands move faster.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> The lucky ones are people who get surrounded by people who care. Even if they don't know it.



That would still make you lcuky, because although we cannot be physically there, you have people that care here. (I hope that doesn't sound too cheesy.)

And to continue this thread without derailing it, 
I find it annoying when people gloat.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

TheWonderingNovice said:


> That would still make you lcuky, because although we cannot be physically there, you have people that care here. (I hope that doesn't sound too cheesy.)
> 
> And to continue this thread without derailing it,
> I find it annoying when people gloat.



Novi-chan! You're embarrassing me! :tickled_pink:

I can't fit any more food in my stomach. I'm annoyed because I want to keep eating... but that's gluttony. 

I'm also annoyed when games are released with game-breaking glitches. I mean.. come on...

Or when they have the infamous release-day patch, instead of just fixing these problems in development.  /sigh


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I want to strangle Tyler Oakley and dismember his body into as many little pieces as humanly possible.

All of the eight million or so people that support him need to be drawn and shot. That many dead bodies SHOULD have some kind of positive effect on the environment, world hunger, the average sum of human intelligence.

While we're at it, most of these people:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_YouTubers

They should all be locked in a church and burned like that scene in The Patriot.


----------



## Red Sonja

This ^^^ made me LOL Which I know is not annoyance. Sorry, mods!


----------



## Aquarius

RhythmOvPain said:


> I want to strangle Tyler Oakley and dismember his body into as many little pieces as humanly possible. . .



I had no idea who this man was and consulted Wikipedia. What is it about him that annoys you so much?


----------



## escorial

pretending to be happy...it's a drag...i have no inner resources


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Aquarius said:


> I had no idea who this man was and consulted Wikipedia. What is it about him that annoys you so much?



No talent, popular on the sole principal that he is gay (LIKE SO MANY OTHER FREAKING PEOPLE WTF), and above all, actually feels like he deserves all of it.

Oh, and before anyone starts accusing me of being homophobic or ignorant?

I worship Freddy Mercury and Sia is my favorite English speaking female singer EVER. IDGAF who Jane Lynch (whom I find funneh and smart) or Neil Patrick Harris (whom I dislike but don't HATE) are boning at any given time, and I personally believe Graham Norton is a phenomenal talk show host and a genuinely funny person.

So yeah. SCREW TYLER AOKLEY AND ANYONE LIKE HIM.


----------



## dither

Although i don't necessarily, totally, agree with your comments, i like your tone Rhytmov.

interesting.


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> pretending to be happy...it's a drag...i have no inner resources



Actually, pretending to be anything. About happiness--Eeyore had friends, even though he wasn't cheerful and bright.  But pretending to be someone you're not is hard work that isn't worth it in the long run. Other folks figure it out anyway.


----------



## escorial

astroannie said:


> Actually, pretending to be anything. About happiness--Eeyore had friends, even though he wasn't cheerful and bright.  But pretending to be someone you're not is hard work that isn't worth it in the long run. Other folks figure it out anyway.



[video]https://youtu.be/d-diB65scQU[/video]


----------



## Aquarius

astroannie said:


> Actually, pretending to be anything. About happiness--Eeyore had friends, even though he wasn't cheerful and bright.  But pretending to be someone you're not is hard work that isn't worth it in the long run. Other folks figure it out anyway.



I think pretending to be someone you are not is a dangerous pathway, because you are not going to find out who and what you truly are and what you would be capable of achieving if you brought forth and strengthened the REAL, the inner you.


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> I think pretending to be someone you are not is a dangerous pathway, because you are not going to find out who and what you truly are and what you would be capable of achieving if you brought forth and strengthened the REAL, the inner you.



we all were masks.....don't we....


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Aquarius said:


> I think pretending to be someone you are not is a dangerous pathway, because you are not going to find out who and what you truly are and what you would be capable of achieving if you brought forth and strengthened the REAL, the inner you.



I agree with this.

I devoted 16 years of my life to music. Music is my life. However, once I became a salesman, the music pretty much took a seat on the bench. Even if I spend the rest of my life making a shitload of money as a salesman, my identity will always be that of a musician. Therefore, I would see myself disappointed if I continue to allow the face I put on when I sell shit continue to dictate the course of my life.


----------



## dither

RhythmOvPain said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I devoted 16 years of my life to music. Music is my life. However, once I became a salesman, the music pretty much took a seat on the bench. Even if I spend the rest of my life making a shitload of money as a salesman, my identity will always be that of a musician. Therefore, I would see myself disappointed if I continue to allow the face I put on when I sell shit continue to dictate the course of my life.



Life eh?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

dither said:


> Life eh?



When one has to make the decision between doing what they love and doing what they have to do, that is a life altering decision right there.


----------



## LeeC

Aquarius said:


> I think pretending to be someone you are not is a dangerous pathway, because you are not going to find out who and what you truly are and what you would be capable of achieving if you brought forth and strengthened the REAL, the inner you.


You're honing in on a truism Aquarius  Unfortunately, some are seemingly rotten to the core, but for most of us pretending to be someone we are not, oft-times for attention sake, is distracting from achieving a measure of balance and happiness in this physical life.


----------



## aj47

RhythmOvPain said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> I devoted 16 years of my life to music. Music is my life. However, once I became a salesman, the music pretty much took a seat on the bench. Even if I spend the rest of my life making a shitload of money as a salesman, my identity will always be that of a musician. Therefore, I would see myself disappointed if I continue to allow the face I put on when I sell shit continue to dictate the course of my life.



I do music as a hobby.  For pay, I program.  Programming is like writing constrained lyrics; someone once said that all programs are poems, but not all programmers are poets.  

I'm serious about the music, though.  I'm taking Theory and Ear Training in college right now, along with legal aspects and composition/arranging.  It's hard for me to do something I love as a job--deadlines, etc, suck the fun out.  I'm also too inadequate of a performer to make real money at it.  

It annoys me when people try to tell me how to live my life and who think that taking music classes when I don't intend to major or go pro is a waste of time and money.


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> You're honing in on a truism Aquarius  Unfortunately, some are seemingly rotten to the core, but for most of us pretending to be someone we are not, oft-times for attention sake, is distracting from achieving a measure of balance and happiness in this physical life.



i'm blown away....how can you always be you....i just don't see it


----------



## RhythmOvPain

astroannie said:


> I do music as a hobby.  For pay, I program.  Programming is like writing constrained lyrics; someone once said that all programs are poems, but not all programmers are poets.
> 
> I'm serious about the music, though.  I'm taking Theory and Ear Training in college right now, along with legal aspects and composition/arranging.  It's hard for me to do something I love as a job--deadlines, etc, suck the fun out.  I'm also too inadequate of a performer to make real money at it.
> 
> It annoys me when people try to tell me how to live my life and who think that taking music classes when I don't intend to major or go pro is a waste of time and money.



I remember those poems you wrote quite well, when I first read that blog I thought that you were like the greatest poet ever. Or at least the most orginal.


----------



## dither

astroannie said:


> I do music as a hobby.  For pay, I program.  Programming is like writing constrained lyrics; someone once said that all programs are poems, but not all programmers are poets.
> 
> I'm serious about the music, though.  I'm taking Theory and Ear Training in college right now, along with legal aspects and composition/arranging.  It's hard for me to do something I love as a job--deadlines, etc, suck the fun out.  I'm also too inadequate of a performer to make real money at it.
> 
> It annoys me when people try to tell me how to live my life and who think that taking music classes when I don't intend to major or go pro is a waste of time and money.



Well screw the doubters astro.


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> i'm blown away....how can you always be you....i just don't see it



By not lying to yourself and recognizing when you lie to others.  Yes, we all have masks or personae or whatever you choose to call them.  My demeanor at work is different from my demeanor at home or in class.  But I recognize when I make a special effort to be kind to an annoying customer while I'm thinking to myself that, while there are no stupid questions, there are stupid people.  That's part of not lying to myself.  I accept that I'm responsible for my Self.


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> i'm blown away....how can you always be you....i just don't see it


I see your point, but think of it this way: being subjective beings none of us are truly ourselves all the time. Life's a choppy sea with changing winds, and one doesn't become a  competent captain by sailing on calm seas ;-)


----------



## escorial

astroannie said:


> By not lying to yourself and recognizing when you lie to others.  Yes, we all have masks or personae or whatever you choose to call them.  My demeanor at work is different from my demeanor at home or in class.  But I recognize when I make a special effort to be kind to an annoying customer while I'm thinking to myself that, while there are no stupid questions, there are stupid people.  That's part of not lying to myself.  I accept that I'm responsible for my Self.



i've lied a fair bit..been had off a few times legally...honesty often cost me..i'm afraid i live this life out of nessecity..fake but true


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> I see your point, but think of it this way: being subjective beings none of us are truly ourselves all the time. Life's a choppy sea with changing winds, and one doesn't become a  competent captain by sailing on calm seas ;-)



i guess we all have our own moral compass dude


----------



## dither

LeeC said:


> I see your point, but think of it this way: being subjective beings none of us are truly ourselves all the time. Life's a choppy sea with changing winds, and one doesn't become a  competent captain by sailing on calm seas ;-)




Choppy waters indeed.

Finding/navigating a way through all that shit.

Life eh?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Deep thinkers.

This includes myself.

I annoy myself.


----------



## dither

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Deep thinkers.
> 
> This includes myself.
> 
> I annoy myself.




Lol!

It's a bitch ain' it.


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> i guess we all have our own moral compass dude


Hope your's works better than mine. Too often earlier on I accomplished the opposite of intended and am left with a few disfigurements to remind me ;-)


----------



## Ariel

Posting in a critique board with no intention of using that critique to better yourself.


----------



## escorial

amsawtell said:


> Posting in a critique board with no intention of using that critique to better yourself.




guilty of this..but i have no where else to go...av a heart govnor!!!!


----------



## dither

deleted


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

The fact that I'm still growing.

And still have growing pains.

And stretch marks. I'M MALE! I'M NOT SUPPOSED TO HAVE STRETCH MARKS!

Grod in the sky please tell me why!?


----------



## Ariel

Esc, you are usually gracious about it and thank us for critique.

It hurts when you critique something to try and help someone else improve only to be told flatly that your work isn't going to do anything.  I'm not paid for critique.  The time I devote to this site is my free time.  At least respect that enough not to smack me in the face by telling me "oh well, I don't ever revise."


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> The fact that I'm still growing.
> 
> And still have growing pains.
> 
> And stretch marks. I'M MALE! I'M NOT SUPPOSED TO HAVE STRETCH MARKS!
> 
> Grod in the sky please tell me why!?



I wish I was still growing...


----------



## escorial

amsawtell said:


> Esc, you are usually gracious about it and thank us for critique.
> 
> It hurts when you critique something to try and help someone else improve only to be told flatly that your work isn't going to do anything.  I'm not paid for critique.  The time I devote to this site is my free time.  At least respect that enough not to smack me in the face by telling me "oh well, I don't ever revise."



every day kidda people will chip away at your self-cofidence..in all walks of life......keep doing what you do because often others will read and not comment but use what you have offered as crit and use it...i know i do


----------



## aj47

amsawtell said:


> Posting in a critique board with no intention of using that critique to better yourself.





escorial said:


> guilty of this..but i have no where else to go...av a heart govnor!!!!



This site has blogs, the Lounge, etc. where you can post stuff you don't want critiqued.  Posting stuff and having people invest in critiquing your work and then blowing them off is rude and selfish.


----------



## dither

amsawtell said:


> Esc, you are usually gracious about it and thank us for critique.
> 
> It hurts when you critique something to try and help someone else improve only to be told flatly that your work isn't going to do anything.  I'm not paid for critique.  The time I devote to this site is my free time.  At least respect that enough not to smack me in the face by telling me "oh well, I don't ever revise."



Oh dear,
what am i missing?
Amsaw, nobody smacks faces here, you know that.


----------



## escorial

astroannie said:


> This site has blogs, the Lounge, etc. where you can post stuff you don't want critiqued.  Posting stuff and having people invest in critiquing your work and then blowing them off is rude and selfish.



noted


----------



## dither

astroannie said:


> This site has blogs, the Lounge, etc. where you can post stuff you don't want critiqued.  Posting stuff and having people invest in critiquing your work and then blowing them off is rude and selfish.



Confused.
I'm just not getting this.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hey, to anybody in this thread, Ams' comment was not directed at any of you, okay


----------



## aj47

astroannie said:


> This site has blogs, the Lounge, etc. where you can post stuff you don't want critiqued.  Posting stuff and having people invest in critiquing your work and then blowing them off is rude and selfish.





dither said:


> Confused.
> I'm just not getting this.



This seems to happen a lot in the poetry forum.  Someone posts something, gets serious critique on it, then says they won't revise it because ... and give reasons like: "I don't really care,"  "this is just something I threw together" "I don't plan on revising it" etc.  Good critique is work.  It takes time and effort and basically, what these people are doing is mocking the folks who give of themselves by critiquing.


----------



## dither

W*****s.
Again, no offence intended.


----------



## Ariel

No, it certainly isn't directed at anyone.  I love this forum and I find most of the people here something amazing.  (It staggers me to think of all of you because I find everyone of you interesting and worthwhile).


----------



## RhythmOvPain

astroannie said:


> This seems to happen a lot in the poetry forum.  Someone posts something, gets serious critique on it, then says they won't revise it because ... and give reasons like: "I don't really care,"  "this is just something I threw together" "I don't plan on revising it" etc.  Good critique is work.  It takes time and effort and basically, what these people are doing is mocking the folks who give of themselves by critiquing.



I never revise my poetry. I learn from, and improve from criticism, but I'm not going to revisit old work.

Errboddeh learns differently. I mean, some might take the crit and say "the hell with it," but I don't think many people are that vain on this forum.


----------



## aj47

I can understand not revising, but being a prick about it is a total other thing.  At least you can express gratitude or click the [Thanks] button.


----------



## dither

Believe it Rhythmov,
you're in a good place here.


----------



## dither

"Being a prick about it"

Gasp! Shock! Horror!

Lady of Autumn, 
language, please.


----------



## aj47

Okay, being a penis about it.


----------



## dither

Trying to think of a subtle  but crude response and, not wanting offend, i shall just wish you well.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

alright, there's no need for that.

lets just move along, now.

It irks me, that after working hard to make the house presentable,  a house guest decides mess it all up.


----------



## aj47

Teenagers.  I've had five, so I think I have a sufficient sample size.


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i'm blown away....how can you always be you....i just don't see it



Well, aren't you?


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> every day kidda people will chip away at your self-cofidence..in all walks of life......keep doing what you do because often others will read and not comment but use what you have offered as crit and use it...i know i do



I feel it's not my place to criticise people's writing efforts. If I enjoy them, I read the whole thing that is before me and say so, if only by clicking the 'like' button. If I don't, I feel I'm wasting my time and move on to something else. Who would I be to tell anyone what's right or wrong for them?


----------



## escorial

Aquarius said:


> Well, aren't you?



dude i am so not me so much...i'm fake,i'm dishonest,i'm honest,i'm empathetic but never always me....


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> dude i am so not me so much...i'm fake,i'm dishonest,i'm honest,i'm empathetic but never always me....



Why don't you try to have a go a being the real you? You may surprise yourself very pleasantly, I imagine.


----------



## escorial

i tried that but i was down and out man..rock bottom..i was on the street homeless and didn't have to be anything other then honest with myself...now i have to be nice to people to get what i need...people i don't like,people i would avoid


----------



## Olly Buckle

Wildlife program commentary that has not caught up with Darwin; 'Here, in the depths of the Madagascar jungle is a clever little frog who has found a unique way of adapting to the problem'. It's rubbish, there are no clever frogs, that is gross anthropomorphism, they are all thick as two short planks, it didn't find anything, it mutated randomly, it didn't 'adapt', one of those chance mutations was more successful. That is the thinking of Lamark who was before Darwin, who himself was 150 years ago, catch up with the twentieth century thinking even if you can't understand new millennium thinking. By this time I am screaming at the TV and the missus is telling me to calm down,
 'It is only a TV programme',  
'Yes, but one spreading ignorance and disinformation',
'Well, they all do that, look at the news.'

She's right, but it still makes me mad, knowledge should not be kept esoteric and the proletariat fed anthropomorphised rubbish.


----------



## escorial




----------



## Aquarius

Olly Buckle said:


> . . . it still makes me mad, knowledge should not be kept esoteric and the proletariat fed anthropomorphised rubbish.



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Aquarius

escorial said:


> i tried that but i was down and out man..rock bottom..i was on the street homeless and didn't have to be anything other then honest with myself...now i have to be nice to people to get what i need...people i don't like,people i would avoid



When I said try to be yourself, I didn't mean showing the worst and nastiest side of yourself, but the highest and best. No-one is all bad or all good. We all have everything inside. And at any given time it's up to us to choose which aspect of our nature we wish to come to the fore.

For your signature or motto you selected 'The only one who can heal you is you...' Well, how about it? What are you doing to heal yourself?


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> Wildlife program commentary that has not caught up with Darwin; 'Here, in the depths of the Madagascar jungle is a clever little frog who has found a unique way of adapting to the problem'. It's rubbish, there are no clever frogs, that is gross anthropomorphism, they are all thick as two short planks, it didn't find anything, it mutated randomly, it didn't 'adapt', one of those chance mutations was more successful. That is the thinking of Lamark who was before Darwin, who himself was 150 years ago, catch up with the twentieth century thinking even if you can't understand new millennium thinking. By this time I am screaming at the TV and the missus is telling me to calm down,
> 'It is only a TV programme',
> 'Yes, but one spreading ignorance and disinformation',
> 'Well, they all do that, look at the news.'
> 
> She's right, but it still makes me mad, knowledge should not be kept esoteric and the proletariat fed anthropomorphised rubbish.


Kudos to your wife. Has Star Wars mania invaded your hamlet yet  What's important is economic increases in a closed loop habitat of dwindling resources. The last time I reacted as you describe was during the presidential term of one of our great leaders, when they euphemized global warming as climate change ;-)


----------



## MzSnowleopard

More and more I've noticed this on Amazon book pages. There will be a detailed background on the writer and many, many comments about the book but there's NO (nada, zip, zero, zilch) description of the book itself. What happened to the all important blurb on these pages? oh yeah, and the lack of being able to buy a physical copy of said books. More authors are opting to not provide this option. I want a physical copy of the damn book!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

There are these wretched, wretched beings that like to stalk grocery stores, find empty spaces on the shelf, and ask people such as myself if we've got any in the back.  My job, of course, obligates me to ask how many they want, and go look for them.  More often than not, by the time I've gotten to the stockroom, dug what they wanted off the bottom of a pallet, and returned, the creature has disappeared without a trace, having decided that it can only spare perhaps thirty seconds to the task of waiting patiently for the merchandizer to get back.

One could possibly conclude that the way I feel about this could be described as "annoyed."


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Annoying Scenario: 

You and a fellow writer agree to read / review each others piece of work with a response in timely fashion.
You read the piece, write up a detailed reaction that's a page long offering suggestions, insight, and personal reaction to your friend's piece.

Your 'friends' response to your piece, IF you get one, is maybe 2 or 3 sentences that equate to something like: 

"It was nice, I liked it, keep writing."

There isn't even a hint that your fellow writer had actually read your piece.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

When you hear that a fight broke out, but you arrive too late, and miss the whole thing! I wanted to watch! :twisted:

Also, when the boxer you like gets his butt handed to him. Aww. 

When the fat guy wins, not because of strength or hard work (when the opponent put in 30x as much as he did) ... but wins just because he's fat. 404 error: Logic not found. A blubber shield does not = strength. The other guy still wins in the end, because the big guy's joints will be powder in a few years. 

Leg cramps.

Video games with bad difficulty scaling. This includes most RPG's with enemy strength jumps at level intervals. Because you couldn't just make it per-level, nooo, make it every few levels, so I overestimate my team's strength and get my ass handed to me by an otherwise weak enemy. 

Games that are designed to kill you repeatedly, like Dark Souls.


----------



## LeeC

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> When you hear that a fight broke out, but you arrive too late, and miss the whole thing! I wanted to watch! :twisted:
> ...


Start a fight and you'll get the thrill of being involved ;-)

One place to start is the annoyance of people that think they can finagle/bully their way into a queue. One time on a business trip to NYC, boarding a bus, a dude tried to crowd ahead. When I blocked him, he got indignant and tried to punch me. Don't you just love the big city  

Another way is to sit in the bleachers at a Boston Red Sox game (don't know about others). Every time I've done so fights broke out around me despite police presence.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Everything this article brings to light:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2907...evice-is-tracking-you-and-how-to-stop-it.html

>> ...


----------



## Red Sonja

I annoy more than I am annoyed. Every so often I like to visit the scenes of past offenses. Carry on.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Forgeting something at home and having to go back to get it... and then _having to be in a rush_ to where I was going when I was on time in the first place!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who, after telling them something in response to a question, accuse you of being wrong or stupid because of their own blatant lack of intelligence.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who refuse to repeat themselves when requested.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who ignore phone calls for no reason.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who multi-post four times in a row instead of editing.








































































































































People who do this crap.


----------



## The Green Shield

Any adaptation of _A Christmas Carol_. I know, I know, I sound like Ebenezer Scrooge but I feel it's over-done to death. I get it, some miserly old curmudgeon learns selflessness and charity by getting the crap scared out of him by three ghosts and guilt-tripped by some token disabled child that'll die within the year. 

I mean, let the guy be miserable if he wants to be miserable!


----------



## LeeC

RhythmOvPain said:


> People who, after telling them something in response to a question, accuse you of being wrong or stupid because of their own blatant lack of intelligence.


Hmmm, maybe intelligence is more a matter of evolving perspective, in which case we all have a form of intelligence that evolves with experiences shaping our perspectives. I don't know, too deep for me  

Back on thread, what annoys me is intolerance of others. We all have something to offer, even if we don't see it in another, though I'm as guilty as others in at times not seeing.


----------



## Stormcat

Poor graphic design. In class today we have to present our final projects. Only me and like two other people made powerpoints that didn't make your eyes bleed or were too hard to read. Learn your colors and fonts people!


----------



## The Green Shield

So here I am watching videos from ScreenJunkies and How It Should Have Ended and I get to the comments...


...


...Some dickass bantha shit posted what may be a MAJOR spoiler about Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens.




Good God, if that spoiler is real...
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tim5nU3DwIE[/video]


----------



## dale

The Green Shield said:


> So here I am watching videos from ScreenJunkies and How It Should Have Ended and I get to the comments...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...Some dickass bantha shit posted what may be a MAJOR spoiler about Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God, if that spoiler is real...
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tim5nU3DwIE[/video]



my city is one of few that is getting the imax version. i'm getting tickets for me and my kid. with all this hype?
i'm wondering if the film can possibly live up to expectations.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Movies that don't live up to the expectations provided by the hype.


----------



## The Green Shield

When people over-hype. Seriously, I know y'all are excited about this but try to temper it down. It's a movie/book/game/show made by humans, not gods. It may not be as uberepicawesomenessomg as you think.


----------



## Ariel

Stormcat said:


> Poor graphic design. In class today we have to present our final projects. Only me and like two other people made powerpoints that didn't make your eyes bleed or were too hard to read. Learn your colors and fonts people!



The company I work for has a dark vivid blue background for the website.  It bothers my eyes but the owner likes it.


----------



## violinguy

The Green Shield said:


> So here I am watching videos from ScreenJunkies and How It Should Have Ended and I get to the comments...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...Some dickass bantha shit posted what may be a MAJOR spoiler about Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God, if that spoiler is real...
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tim5nU3DwIE[/video]



I have worked very hard to avoid major spoilers for this film.  I'm seeing it tomorrow even though I hate crowds and would normally wait a week to see it (I did that with the prequels).  Facebook and Twitter have made movie and TV security almost useless.  If I can't watch Walking Dead on Sunday nights, I have to almost completely avoid the internet until I do watch it.  

I have already issued a stern warning to my FB friends to keep their mouths shut other than the "it was great" or "it sucked out loud" comments.


----------



## Terry D

People who believe hype.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Terry D said:


> People who believe hype.



Is that for real, or just hype?


----------



## popsprocket

Stormcat said:


> Poor graphic design. In class today we have to present our final projects. Only me and like two other people made powerpoints that didn't make your eyes bleed or were too hard to read. Learn your colors and fonts people!



To be fair, anyone who is seriously interested in good design wouldn't touch Powerpoint with a 10 foot pole. That program was created to make designers weep.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who conform blindly and bitch about the effects.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Haters. Why ya' always gotta be hatin'?


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Haters. Why ya' always gotta be hatin'?



 Presenting the new and improved Hateraid
"Hateraid - the drink that keeps you hating"


----------



## popsprocket

When you post something for sale online and 30 seconds after the ad goes up someone contacts you wanting it for half the price.

Homeskillet, I just posted it, I ain't giving it away to the first person calling.


----------



## The Green Shield

When people are willfully ignorant that the things they like may have *gasp* flaws and call you a 'hater' for not worshipping the thing. 

People, it's OK to like something and recognize its flaws. Nothing is perfect, everything is subjective and has weaknesses.


----------



## Kevin

> seconds after the ad goes up someone contacts you wanting it for half the price.


Had a yard sale and right away this person comes and offers 25 cents for everything. 

Not having a 'GFY' button. I mean these people need that, like immediately. You know? Like... "GFY, buddy. Why do you insist on going out of your way to bother people?". A button would save time...


----------



## Stormcat

Not having access to a working oven.

Yep. My oven broke in the days before Christmas. Have to wait until Wednesday to get the correct part, as a result I can't eat hot food for quite some time! Sure I've got a microwave, but it's just not the same. You can't bake an entire lasagna in the microwave.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Waiting for someone to drive up to you.

Also, people who lie about how far they are while driving, and/or how long it will take to arrive.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Reckless / distracted drivers

People who talk on their phones or text while driving, people who don't use their blinkers, people who are in such a hurry they're willing to risk an accident to get where they're going- including cutting in front of a city bus.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who speed for no god damn reason.

I mean, I'll do 90 if there's an open lane and no cars, but doing 80 when the average trend is 70 and weaving in between cars is just stupid.

Further, screw these assholes who speed in a bend and can't even stay between the lines. If you're crossing into my lane, you're going too god damn fast. I should NOT have to correct because you think you're Mario Andretti and you don't understand the concept of a turn's A-P-E-X.

Lastly, people who change lanes OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER for NO REASON.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

YouTube ads every third video.

GAWD FORBID they're of the unskippable 30 second variety.


----------



## ShadowEyes

RhythmOvPain said:


> YouTube ads every third video.
> 
> GAWD FORBID they're of the unskippable 30 second variety.



YouTube Red, bro.


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Brand match", I pop into the local supermarket for something and they give me a piece of paper saying I could have got it cheaper down the road and they won't  give me the money back because I will not visit again before it expires or I will forget to present it.

The salesman who came up with the idea of telling you you could have got it cheaper somewhere else should win a prize for worst sales idea of the century.


----------



## Mesafalcon

RhythmOvPain said:


> YouTube ads every third video.
> 
> GAWD FORBID they're of the unskippable 30 second variety.



Yup...

Youtube has become commercialized... still... better than TV. So much variety.

But sure, annoying.


----------



## escorial

people who dress up pets for christmas


----------



## stevesh

Me, calling a company I do business with: "I need help with [whatever I'm calling about]."

Person on the other end: "Oh, Carol takes care of that, and she's on vacation. I'll have her call you a week from Monday."

Me: "Don't bother, I'll be doing business with one of your competitors by then."

Grrr.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

escorial said:


> people who dress up pets for christmas



How about those sick bastards what dye their animals different colors and give them awkward haircuts?


----------



## escorial

RhythmOvPain said:


> How about those sick bastards what dye their animals different colors and give them awkward haircuts?[/QUO
> 
> 
> just awful....


----------



## Olly Buckle

RhythmOvPain said:


> How about those sick bastards what dye their animals different colors and give them awkward haircuts?



They do that to themselves in Hastings, their pets are more normal, but always Staffordshire bull terriers.


----------



## Mesafalcon

RhythmOvPain said:


> How about those sick bastards what dye their animals different colors and give them awkward haircuts?



Well, ya know. As long as they don't actually put the animal in _discomfort or pain._.. I don't think the animal minds so much or even realizes...

Am I wrong?

I guess you could call these people weird, not quite sick.


----------



## Kevin

That onezy bunny suit poor Ralphie has to wear because his crazy aunt is under the perpetual delusion that he's a five-year-old girl. 
People that don't get up on time... 
Hello, it's Christmas! Midnight was like 5 hours ago, wake u-uup!? The day is like already over in Kamchatka or something, wake u-uup!!

Having to watch Ralphie in that stupid bunny suit with the volume muted...


----------



## The Green Shield

Kevin said:


> That onezy bunny suit poor Ralphie has to wear because his crazy aunt is under the perpetual delusion that he's a five-year-old girl.
> People that don't get up on time...
> Hello, it's Christmas! Midnight was like 5 hours ago, wake u-uup!? The day is like already over in Kamchatka or something, wake u-uup!!
> 
> Having to watch Ralphie in that stupid bunny suit with the volume muted...


I imagine Ralphie grew up to be the Bunny Man of urban legends. 

Beware the *EVIL BUNNY MAN*! He stalks freeways and tunnels and lures his victims with a whistle.


----------



## aj47

It annoys me when people blame political leaders if the price of oil is high but don't turn around and credit them if the price is low. I think this happens because when people are unhappy they finger-point, but when things are going well, they don't even think about it, but take it for granted. I'm not saying when things are good you have to automatically extend credit and thanks to politicians, but dayum, why isn't anyone looking around for the person(s) to credit?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Shallow graves and unfinished suicide notes. No-one likes a lazy bones!


----------



## Book Cook

People who complain about ads on the Internet but haven't installed AdBlocker :cookie:


----------



## 20oz

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune. The story was garbage. Fuck that story.

At least Uncharted 2 got it better.

Yessssss....


----------



## Allysan

I forgot to throw away my dessert plate at my brother in laws house last night and his wife complained that she had to "clean up after me" (i.e. Throw away a styrofoam plate) to my sister in law today. So when we went to eat leftovers, they said oh u can have some of the meal you helped prepare, (i.e. The turkey that she didn't time right and we had to run at the last second and get her turkey and cook it for her without any directions or even knowing how much it weighed) but you have to do all the dishes because we were up til 3 am cleaning the kitchen. (It looked exactly as it did when we left it, they didn't even put any of the food in the fridge.) I cleaned up after everyone and did all her dishes without even so much as a thank you. Tonight, we threw the New Year's Eve party. They came over well after 12 (because let's face it, we are last resort) ate their food on my real plates (because I hate styrofoam) and then just stuck them in my sink and left a dirty pan on my stove. How's that for annoying? Before they left I said "oh, you're not going to clean your plates?" And in the end, I didn't even make them.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Book Cook said:


> People who complain about ads on the Internet but haven't installed AdBlocker :cookie:



Hmm. That could be me. 

But, I mean, even if you haven't installed ad-blocker, you still have the right to be annoyed by the ads!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Muuurder; muuuuuuuuuuuuurder; MMMMMMMUUUUUUUUUUUURDER.

Oops, wrong thread... Wrong website. Hey.

-

People who laugh at the phrase, "Flame retardant."


----------



## stevesh

It may only happen to me, but when I email or text someone and ask two questions and they only answer one.


----------



## Stormcat

My current condition. (Laryngitis)


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Uncomfortable shoes.


----------



## stevesh

RhythmOvPain said:


> People who speed for no god damn reason.
> 
> I mean, I'll do 90 if there's an open lane and no cars, but doing 80 when the average trend is 70 and weaving in between cars is just stupid.
> 
> Further, screw these assholes who speed in a bend and can't even stay between the lines. If you're crossing into my lane, you're going too god damn fast. I should NOT have to correct because you think you're Mario Andretti and you don't understand the concept of a turn's A-P-E-X.
> 
> Lastly, people who change lanes OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER for NO REASON.



It appears that you and I have crossed paths. Any chance you're talking about I-75 in Michigan?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

stevesh said:


> It appears that you and I have crossed paths. Any chance you're talking about I-75 in Michigan?



Sadly, poor driving is an affliction shared by many countries.


----------



## Stormcat

People who cannot tell the difference between the regency era, Victorian era, and Edwardian era.


----------



## Kevin

Really? (yes, people who say really  )  Okay, I lied. Just playing.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Stormcat said:


> People who cannot tell the difference between the regency era, Victorian era, and Edwardian era.


I would class the Victorian and Edwardian as 'Reigns', they are specific periods with a beginning and an end. The Regency, however, has its beginnings in The Kings first period of madness, from which he made a considerable recovery, although the Act of Parliament which established the legality of the Regency came after the turn of the century with his relapse. Thus the more nebulous 'era'.


----------



## Stormcat

Finding out the agency that was SUPPOSED TO HELP me get an internship/employment can't do jack shit and I only have two weeks left to do so!

Not so much annoyance, as boiling rage.


----------



## Aquarius

Not so much annoying as puzzling to me are people who keep on saying: 'To be quite honest' or 'to tell you the truth'. Does that mean they're lying most of the time?


----------



## midnightpoet

Salesmen.  Of course, since I spent nearly 40 years in Purchasing, that shouldn't be surprising. Lately, guys who come by the house wanting me to switch Electric companies (masquerading as some kind of consumer help program).  Since electrical deregulation is one of the reasons I had to take early retirement,  I kind of get pissed (flames coming from my mouth is a clue).
"Hard sell" tactics make smoke come out of my ears.:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Kevin

Not so much annoying as puzzling to me are people who keep on saying: 'To be quite honest' or 'to tell you the truth'. Does that mean they're lying most of the time?  - it means they hadn't thought of it before or never put it into words


----------



## Olly Buckle

Kevin said:


> Not so much annoying as puzzling to me are people who keep on saying: 'To be quite honest' or 'to tell you the truth'. Does that mean they're lying most of the time?  - it means they hadn't thought of it before or never put it into words



It's like 'really', it's a breathing space to gather their thoughts. The weather forecasters on the TV have taken to starting every new piece of information with 'Now', I am sure it serves the same sort of function. Then there is the person who always wants reassurance and finishes everything 'Do you know what I mean?'.


----------



## stevesh

Kevin said:


> Not so much annoying as puzzling to me are people who keep on saying: 'To be quite honest' or 'to tell you the truth'. Does that mean they're lying most of the time?  - it means they hadn't thought of it before or never put it into words



I think it's mostly just a bad habit, like the legions of (usually youngish) people who start every other sentence with, "So, ...". You can see it a lot here in forum posts.


----------



## LeeC

stevesh said:


> I think it's mostly just a bad habit, like the legions of (usually youngish) people who start every other sentence with, "So, ...". You can see it a lot here in forum posts.


Along with he he, ha ha and the like ;-)


----------



## Sonata

I am more than annoyed that I have missed our GP this week both times she is here.  Monday afternoon because it was raining and yesterday morning because I was too late getting washed and dressed before she left.  Hopefully it will be dry on Monday.


----------



## Olly Buckle

/\ /\ You could also try having a bath and then getting dressed and going to bed in your clothes Sunday night    Sorry, bad humour.


It annoys me that the number of batteries in the packs they sell never matches the number I need for the device with dead batteries.


----------



## Wandering Man

Actually, I hate that I actually, unknowingly, pick up on these "fad" words.

Really? To be perfectly honest, and to tell you the truth, I've actually caught myself sprinkling in my speech these words and phrases without meaning to.

At least I don't say "Gotcha, no problem, bro."


----------



## Kevin

Fuddy-duddies... you know who you are. You too were young once. Probably said 'swell' and 'thirty-two sku-do'.


----------



## Wandering Man

I never said 32-ska-doo, or however it's spelled, but I did say "Goodnight Mrs. Calabash, Wherever you are" and "Hot cha cha cha"

I also said, still say "cool!"


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> Fuddy-duddies... you know who you are. You too were young once. Probably said 'swell' and 'thirty-two sku-do'.


and "he's a great guy," "not worth a plug nickel," "armored heifer (canned milk)," "killer-diller (good stuff)," "hairy (outdated)," "cooking with gas (excelling)," "wolfess (slick chick)," and so on.

“Ah boy Ray, ain't that broad just the cat’s meow? I’ve been carryin’ the torch for the bluenose ever since that day she bumped into my ol’ man’s jalopy with them smokin’ gams of hers!” (Angelfire).


----------



## midnightpoet

Just because I have no idea what most of the new jargon means doesn't make me a fuddy duddy.  It's hard to keep up with that stuff, daddy-o.:grin:

After-while, crocodile.


----------



## LeeC

Like your sig WM, but who else is there ;-)


----------



## Sonata

Olly Buckle said:


> /\ /\ You could also try having a bath and then getting dressed and going to bed in your clothes Sunday night    Sorry, bad humour.



As Monday's clinic starts at 4pm those clothes would be in a bit of a state by then! :lol: As for having a bath, I have not had one for well over 20 years - have not had a bathtub since sometime around then.  Actually even if I did have a bathtub I would never be able to get into [or out of] one.  




> It annoys me that the number of batteries in the packs they sell never matches the number I need for the device with dead batteries.



I have a jar full of AA batteries in which I put odd ones.  I pretend that it is modern art.


----------



## Wandering Man

LeeC said:


> Like your sig WM, but who else is there ;-)



It is a reminder to me that once two people reach a certain stage of anger, they quit listening to what the other person is saying.  All they want to do is to try to force the other person to hear their side.  Or hurt the other person.  

At that point, discussion is useless.  Someone needs to walk away for awhile.


----------



## stevesh

Walmart, why in the world would you send me an email advertising the exact same item _I bought from you yesterday_?


----------



## LeeC

Wandering Man said:


> It is a reminder to me that once two people reach a certain stage of anger, they quit listening to what the other person is saying.  All they want to do is to try to force the other person to hear their side.  Or hurt the other person.
> 
> At that point, discussion is useless.  Someone needs to walk away for awhile.


But even in supposedly social situations, how many people really listen to each other when their subjective selves have differing perspectives? The only beings I trust my innermost thoughts to are my canine companions  

Oh, and stevesh, for the same reason a local parasite hearing center sends me invitations in envelopes that are intentionally made to look like personal mail. Why would I want a hearing aid when I'm doing just fine tuning the wife out


----------



## Kevin

Banged my head on a metal edge. Hurts about the same as wood, but actually drew blood. Nice little knot with a cut in it. I let out a stream of obscenities (boy, did I) Oh, that hurt. Nothing you can do. Five minutes later it didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Going out of the back door with a basket of washing and the sun is shining, as I peg it out the sky darkens. Pegging the last piece coincides with the first rain drop landing on my face. I stagger back with a basket of wet washing snatched from the line, and as I come through the door the heavy shower that has just soaked me stops and the sun comes out.

"Did you hang out the washing while I was in the shower like I asked?"


----------



## Sonata

The roaring wind we have recently had blew all the dead leaves on the high tree next-door-the-other-side over and into my little patio.  I did not notice until the puppy came in a few minutes ago with brown toes instead of the usual white.

It bucketed down last night and the leaves blocked the drainage hole at the end of the wall round the patio.  Nice and sunny now but that corner of the patio is still thick mud as it is only very slowly draining.

I now not only have a brown-toed puppy but muddy puppy paw prints all over the carpet and the couch.

I hate that tree almost as much as I hate him-next-door-the-other-side.


----------



## escorial

people who leave outside christmas lights  hanging up all year


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> Going out of the back door with a basket of washing and the sun is shining, as I peg it out the sky darkens. Pegging the last piece coincides with the first rain drop landing on my face. I stagger back with a basket of wet washing snatched from the line, and as I come through the door the heavy shower that has just soaked me stops and the sun comes out.
> 
> "Did you hang out the washing while I was in the shower like I asked?"


Olly's annoyance reminded me of a long ago business trip to HP in Palo Alto, CA. I was siting in the hotel bar waiting for an HP interface to pick me up for dinner at the Blue Fox in SF. It was quite, and as anyone that's been out there recognizes, trays of fresh fruit were placed most everywhere throughout the hotel. 

Anyway, with no other customers in the bar, the lady bartender struck up a conversation and as such go told me the following story (as best I remember it). 


A woman was hanging out washing when her neighbor asked, "How is it when you hang out washing it never rains?" 

"Well," the woman answered, "when I get up in the morning I look to see which way my husband's appendage is lying. If it's lying to the left rain is on the way, and if it's lying to the right it will be sunny all day." 

"Oh my," the neighbor said, "so what will happen when it's straight up?" 

"Please," the woman answered, "who wants to do washing on a day like that."


----------



## LeeC

Sonata said:


> The roaring wind we have recently had blew all the dead leaves on the high tree next-door-the-other-side over and into my little patio.  I did not notice until the puppy came in a few minutes ago with brown toes instead of the usual white.
> 
> It bucketed down last night and the leaves blocked the drainage hole at the end of the wall round the patio.  Nice and sunny now but that corner of the patio is still thick mud as it is only very slowly draining.
> 
> I now not only have a brown-toed puppy but muddy puppy paw prints all over the carpet and the couch.
> 
> I hate that tree almost as much as I hate him-next-door-the-other-side.


“I am just a leaf. Just a leaf falling from the tree so that a new bud may grow.” 
 ~ Gemma Malley, The Legacy


----------



## Sonata

LeeC said:


> “I am just a leaf. Just a leaf falling from the tree so that a new bud may grow.”
> ~ Gemma Malley, The Legacy



Sure - and we lose power and telephones/broadband when the cherry-picker has to come out and chop a metre or so from the top of that bdooly tree because it fouls the overhead lines, and the Local Authority [ie our municipality taxes] have to pay for it

It is not "just *a* leaf" and as it blows this way I end up with piles of the things, and I have to pay for it to be cleared, not the LA.  Now I have to find someone to unblock the drainage hole and dig out the drainage ditch at the side of my bungalow.  It has been slightly bad in the past but when I tried to check it this morning it was foul.  I would be only too happy if there were never any new buds growing on that tree.

Of course his yard never has any leaves to be cleared as they all blow this way.

I am now worried about the puppy in case she decided to drink some of the stagnant water at the edge of the mud.


----------



## Jon M

When you're in an empty restaurant with your girl, having a fun, totally ratchet conversation about work and life outside of work, and people come in and sit down in the booth behind you, and in front of you, and across from you, so that now you're all self-conscious about your f-bombs, and politically incorrect speech, and have to check yourself.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Jon M said:


> When you're in an empty restaurant with your girl, having a fun, totally ratchet conversation about work and life outside of work, and people come in and sit down in the booth behind you, and in front of you, and across from you, so that now you're all self-conscious about your f-bombs, and politically incorrect speech, and have to check yourself.



That does sound annoying - I however, just drop the F bombs depending on the girl's personality and niceness of the resturant. Like if I am at TGIFs, whatever. Nice family Italian resturant and sure, I'll respect the place.

Thanks!


----------



## JP-Clyde

Hecklers.

I work in a Haunted House, can people please stop being smart tiddle hats? 

I hate people coming in and heckling the bejeebus out of the actors. You're there to be entertained by the actors, not act stupid


----------



## Hairball

Ice on roads. I may have all-wheel-drive in my Subaru Forester, but I don't always have all-wheel-stop. I hate it when on icy roads, people cut in so closely in front of me. They don't understand you need at least four times the length to be able to stop. GRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## Phil Istine

The way some companies market:  I was offered a Tradepoint card by B & Q (DIY store).  The promise was no emails, no texts.  So I get emails and texts.  Email was easy to unsubscribe from.  The "STOP" number to stop texts doesn't receive texts.  Unable to find out how to stop them.

Result:  B & Q are now my "last resort" store instead of my first port of call.  Tradepoint card was cut up and placed in bin months ago.
Lie to me and you don't get my business.
Someone needs to teach the marketers (probably snotty-nosed kids with little real-life experience) that the best way of marketing is:

a) tell the truth
b) don't treat your potential customers like idiots

It's worked for thousands of years.


----------



## Stormcat

Couple of annoyances with School:

-People who blurt out "WAIT WAIT!" when they don't understand something the teacher is saying. Said "Something" is usually incredibly stupid like the difference between the lungs and heart. God, I can't wait to get to work away from these people.

-This one particular student's irritating nasally voice. Said student is usually the one blurting out "WAIT WAIT" in the previous irritation, and whenever she talks it sounds like nails on a chalkboard. She's rather stupid and can't seem to grasp basic concepts we're learning about. She's also constantly scribbling notes, so she's not actually listening to to the conversation at hand, she just wants to make flashcards. Well honey, you can't make flash cards if you weren't paying attention to the initial concept in the first place!

-Highlighter abuse. Everyone in my class except me seems to be committed to raping their textbooks with yellow highlighter ink. You won't learn Jack Shit if the whole page is highlighted!

-Eating lunch with too many people in the breakroom. I have absolutely no desire to socialize with these people, I just want to ingest calories and get out ASAP, don't talk to me!

-Loud noises when I'm trying to work/study. Do you people have no concept of inside voice!?! There's a reason I'm glued to my headphones in here, it's so I can't hear your inane yammering!

-The Teacher's complete lasse-faire attitude towards us finding internships. I'm the only one left to find one and their attitude is all "oh yeah, we'll schedule a meeting in a week." Time is ticking! I can't wait a week! I have a disability which warrants me getting extra help on this, but no one seems to care.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

PayPal.


----------



## Stormcat

Unskippable Youtube ads.


----------



## JP-Clyde

^Ad block

Here's another one:

PC Police. That's great for you if you want to hold everyone's backbone up, with your intolerant, hypocritical viewpoints. But don't expect everyone else to follow suit. PC Police are often more hateful and intolerant than those they claim to be intolerant and hateful.


----------



## Stormcat

*FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!
*
I just found out that, because I haven't been able to find an internship that accommodates my crippling social anxiety, I can't get my certificate from the program. I can only get a "letter of competency" whatever the hell that is. I put my entire future on this program, and now I can't even finish that!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Grown men and women that recoil at the whisper of an obscenity.


----------



## midnightpoet

The comma and the period are right together on my laptop and they are so small it's hard to tell which is which - so often I type the wrong thing.  Even with my reading glasses I keep hitting the wrong key.
My eye doctor says I have the beginnings of cataracts; it's hell to get old.  No wonder I'm crabby.


----------



## Olly Buckle

When someone puts something really dippy at the top of the page and I get to see it briefly every time I click on a new post in that thread. Good pictures and pleasant, intelligent, informed remarks only at the top of pages please folks.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Video game bosses that can heal themselves... My god. It scares us when the electric people have the same powers as us.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Being told: your book will not sell, or you (as a woman writer) can't get published if you don't have sex in your novel.

in addition to: your book is not a romance without at least one sex scene.

narrow-mindedness "harrumph, snort" Arion, my dragon buddy


----------



## Winston

Poorly formatted reader boards.


----------



## midnightpoet

Media words and phrases:

"you're doing it wrong"
"a must-see/must-read"
"you need to try this"

Like hell!


----------



## Stormcat

midnightpoet said:


> Media words and phrases:
> 
> "you're doing it wrong"
> "a must-see/must-read"
> "you need to try this"
> 
> Like hell!



How about any of those clickbait phrases, 

"You won't believe!"
"#whatever will shock you!"


----------



## Wandering Man

6:00 a.m. phone calls informing me that the IRS is suing me ... please hold ...

SCAMMERS!


----------



## Ultraroel

I work in a callcenter for a Dutch company. Whenever I get called by a Belgian female, I have to put all effort into not hanging up the phone cause of the way they talk


----------



## Stormcat

The fact that america has become so desensitized to gun violence that yet another mass shooting makes the news and nobody even bats an eye.

Fuck you NRA! this is all your fault!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Spam E-mail


----------



## LeeC

mrmustard615 said:


> Spam E-mail


That reminds me, I lost your email address Stan :devilish:


----------



## Stormcat

The fact that my sister has not moved out yet, so I can't clean the room. Her stuff is all over the place!


----------



## 20oz

My dog wants to sleep. I might as will too.

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Hairball

SNOW!!!!!!!!! 

That and people who think military veterans are useless.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Hairball said:


> SNOW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That and people who think military veterans are useless.



Very useful. 'Til someone grabs a lighter that triggers an episode in the middle of the supermarket. Fun day right there. 

Also, sleep.

Why do we have to sleep? Why is it never enough? I have slept 18+ hours in a row, without a sleep aid. It's not enough.

It's never enough. 

Sleep is a curse.


----------



## Ultraroel

I think glorifying military veterans is exactly what's wrong with a lot of countries. 

And I intensely hate snow too nowadays


----------



## Olly Buckle

"I, myself ..."

Self aggrandising tautology, you really are not important enough to get two mentions right at the start.


----------



## Stormcat

My classmates. They yammer on and on, and never get anything done.


----------



## midnightpoet

People with the "I got mine, too bad about you" or "if you did what I did, you'd be rich like me" superior, self-righteous attitude.  Especially prevalent on political websites.


----------



## Allysan

midnightpoet said:


> People with the "I got mine, too bad about you" or "if you did what I did, you'd be rich like me" superior, self-righteous attitude.  Especially prevalent on political websites.



I have one of those as an in-law. "Oh, you're having money problems? Well, you chose it that way."  But, God forbid you not lend them any money in their time of need.


----------



## Stormcat

Today I gave a heartfelt presentation about the seriousness of Major Depressive Disorder. I did my best to explain the anguish patients feel, and how sometimes, even death seems like the only way to stop the pain.

Then this asshole hogs the entire conversation and in her ultra-nasally voice proceed to inform the class that she felt sad once and therefore she deserves a medal. Bitch! I actually have MDD, and I don't expect anyone to reward me for getting through another day! A little sadness does not equal a lifetime of questioning your place in the world and if everyone would be better off without you! She pretty much undid the point I was trying to make.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

FEES!

GWARBLWARFRAWRRRR


----------



## 20oz

Having to mute my porn when someone is in the same room with me. :miserable:


----------



## Gofa

Husbands who expect me to stop what i am doing just because they have caught me in bed with their wife. Its always all about them. No mention of "sorry to interrupt" or "I know your busy but". 
So rude so annoying


----------



## The Green Shield

I made this post on the Bethesda forums, in a thread much like this:

*What I Wrote:
*- When posters who are supposed to be native English speakers type as if they've never seen an English word in their life, or type as if sending out a quick text message.

- People who won't consider the other person's arguments. They're always right, they could never be wrong themselves.

- Books with overly-patronizing, overly-preaching morals. Look, I get it, it's nice to have a moral to the story, it's nice to have a lesson, but please do it in a subtle way. If I want to be lectured to about my morality, I'd go to church.

- People who think that anyone who doesn't share their tastes in books or any other form of art are somehow 'lesser'. Really? What happened to just letting people enjoy whatever the hell they want? How are they hurting you in any way by liking what you don't like?

- When a person with an actual, legit complaint is lumped in with the 'overly-sensitive people' and is told to shut up and get over it. Yes, people get offended over the smallest of things, but it doesn't hurt to listen just in case it's an actual complaint. *Especially when the person is not asking for everyone else to fit in with his/her idea of how things should be.*

- When people bash others for wanting a harmless little gimmick that is *optional* in a video game, like the ability to change your character's hair ala _Oblivion_. If they want to have a character with shockingly pink or neon blue hair, then _goddamned let them!_ It doesn't hurt you, nor does it hurt the game. No one is forcing you to play a character with a weird hair color. Is it lore-breaking? OK, maybe, but it's _*THEIR GAME!*_ They get to play it however they want without fear of judgment.

- People judging others for how they *play their own video games in their own spare time*. I mean, really? _REALLY!?_ How is that any of your business? How is how they play their own game their own way hurting you in any way? *NEWS FLASH, PEOPLE: You don't get to force others to play their own games the way you'd want to play them. Sorry if this news disappoints you in any way! *






 For the rest, feel free to play your character in the most lore-breaking way possible. It's your game, play it however you want. Don't listen to the people who tell you to be 'lore-correct' (aka: "I want you to play your game the way I'd play it!") Just...play it however you want. That's why Todd Howard once said, "Do whatever you want to do, be whatever you want to be."


----------



## dgirl1986

- How everything turns into a debate on the interwebs.
- Bosses who feign empathy
- The attitude of the general public 
- Manipulators
- The mental health system
- My mother freaking tiny nose
- My hair
- My job 
- My sisters


----------



## Book Cook

Olly Buckle said:


> "I, myself ..."
> 
> Self aggrandising tautology, you really are not important enough to get two mentions right at the start.



But they are important to themselves.  



People who don't know what an adverb is and say things like:

"You're doing it wrong."
"I can do it easy."
"He's feeling bad." This is the funniest. A person who can feel bad must be really special. It's like a sixth sense:

"I'm feeling bad."
"Really? Where?"
"Behind that corner. There is definitely something bad around it. I'm feeling it."
"Oh, dear God! Let's go back then!"


----------



## 20oz

Work was boring. It's a miracle I made it out alive. :deadhorse:


----------



## Darkkin

Pity.  The sound of the word, what it infers, what it entails, what it incites.  :ambivalence:  Namely whining and pity parties.  (This, this is merely a mild gesticulative conversation, bordering into, but not yet having attained the full bodied head of steam required for a true rant.  And honestly, it isn't really worth the effort.)


----------



## UtopiasCult

People [/strangers really] that think "tomboy" = lesbian, unattractive, frigid, etc. I've heard it to varying degrees when I don't go "hurray" to some rather lame pickup lines with my more feminine friends. 

As it is, I come from a family with predominantly male relatives - where other girls my age were once playing with barbies & trying on makeup I was learning how to dress an animal carcass, "blowing things up" [chemistry sets], learning a variety of guns, watching / helping uncle tear apart & rebuild his 1932 Rodster [I know more than some of my brother's friends about cars], or tearing around the local pond/arena / fields playing pick-me-up and team ice/street/floor hockey, basketball, football, and baseball. 

I rarely wear makeup, have little concern for my appearance outside of making sure hair is brushed / clothes clean, and I wear males clothes as comfortably as a guy does. For company / social gatherings, or whenever friends/relatives "con" me into "going fancy", I always end up getting the last laugh about those strangers when playing "dress up".


----------



## Ariel

My husband.  He annoys me often.


----------



## kilroy214

amsawtell said:


> My husband.  He annoys me often.



Bwee hee hee...


----------



## midnightpoet

kilroy214 said:


> Bwee hee hee...



Heck, my wife and I have been married 36 years and still annoy the heck out of each other.  If we stopped doing that, what would we do for entertainment?:razz:


----------



## Winston

Bad beer.  By bad, I mean weak, pale ales that look like wee-wee strained through a dirty sock.  And taste worse than that.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Yipper dog outside my apartment that won't shut up. It's annoying.


----------



## Darkkin

People who tell you how you're thinking and what you mean.  Not like you know anything about your own mind or anything...


----------



## LeeC

Darkkin said:


> People who tell you how you're thinking and what you mean.  Not like you know anything about your own mind or anything...


You're thinking you're annoyed


----------



## 20oz

Finding my dog sleeping next to me. He looks at me with eyes saying, _Did we do it? :king:_


----------



## 20oz

In all seriousness though. Why am I the one who has to say no? Stressful and annoying.


----------



## bdcharles

Drizzle. Toothache. Everything.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I finally had access to a computer today and couldn't think of anything to write.

>>


----------



## Ultraroel

today i feel like im stuck in my story.. can't think of anything.. uutrg


----------



## Stormcat

Having to download extra software to my computer, just to make my homework easier.

Having to re-write a document that you don't have the original word file to.

Having to transcribe a dictation, made by someone with a SUPER THICK accent.

The fact that school computers do not have the existing software that I have to download.

The fact that I forgot my flash drive, so I can't get jack shit done while I'm here in school

One of the blathermouths has returned, so I can't find anywhere to do my work here in school anyway!

*DO NOT TALK TO ME DO NOT TALK NEAR ME DO NOT TALK AROUND ME DO NOT TALK AT ALL!!!*

Plus I'm super busy today with appointments, and the deadlines are approaching fast!


----------



## Stormcat

Oh, and also. There's a lady in my class named Janice. Nice enough name, real simple to pronounce: "Jahn-ise"

Vice president moron insist on using the "ghetto pronunciation" of "Jaah- neese". She has known this woman since day one, has heard her name spoken multiple times, yet insists on using the "ghetto pronunciation" because Janice happens to be a black woman. Janice herself doesn't mind, but every time I hear the ghetto pronunciation of her name, I want to punch someone.

If Vice president moron ever called me "juh -SEE -kah" I'm pretty sure I'd end up with my first assault charge.


----------



## Ultraroel

Hahahaha... I'm one of those people that will find a different way to pronounce your name, just to annoy you.
I bet you will hate me.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

When you gotta take a massive shit and any combination of the following happens:

Doing something impossibly important
Have to walk for more than five minutes to get to a bathroom
Toilet is filthy and there's no way to clean it
No TP
NO SOAP?!?1?!3
The second you sit down someone asks, "is anyone in there?"
You run out of TP just before you're done wiping >>
Someone won't get out of the only stall
THER ISH NO BASTHRWOOM!

There are so many more...


----------



## 20oz

Someone broke into my brother's house. It looks like they were looking for something but they couldn't find it. The bed was moved away from the corner where it usually was, boxes and furniture were in disarray, and vent covers were removed.

I would stay there but I've got other responsibilities. He should have kept his damned hands off the ladies who didn't want to be touched. Maybe then he wouldn't be in jail.


----------



## Reichelina

People who are walking towards the escalator and stopping right there at the middle; changing their minds as to where they'll go and spending more than 5'seconds standing there.




"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies."


----------



## Ultraroel

People who stroll instead of walk.


----------



## midnightpoet

When I see stuff on the internet like "top ten reasons you shouldn't ___."  The only reason I read them is to see if I've missed any. What? Too much coffee will kill you?  I'll have another cup, thank you.


----------



## Reichelina

midnightpoet said:


> When I see stuff on the internet like "top ten reasons you shouldn't ___."  The only reason I read them is to see if I've missed any. What? Too much coffee will kill you?  I'll have another cup, thank you.



Not having enough coffee would be me ending up killing someone. Hahahaha!


----------



## Stormcat

School's closing at 11:30 today because of the storm, I'll have to talk to my brother and/or sister for a ride, with whom I just had a huge fight with. Not gonna be fun.


----------



## Stormcat

WHY DOES MY COMPUTER SMELL OF STINKBUG!?!

Seriously, It's gross! I can't use Fabreeze here because of the circuitry, how do I get rid of this smell?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The "word" blurb.

It disgusts me.

Whoever decided it should be a real word should die.


----------



## Lewdog

I started a gofundme account to try and get funding to pay for the patent costs of my invention and no one has donated yet.  :neglected:  Unfortunately I don't have a huge network of friends to help spread the word either.  This annoys me as well.


----------



## Reichelina

Blurb.


----------



## Ultraroel

Lewdog said:


> I started a gofundme account to try and get funding to pay for the patent costs of my invention and no one has donated yet.  :neglected:  Unfortunately I don't have a huge network of friends to help spread the word either.  This annoys me as well.



Honestly man, you can't expect a crowd to pay for your patent, so you can have a sole-right on it. If you want it to be exclusive for you.. you will have to pay for it yourself.
Expecting other people to do so is just stupid.. don't know what kind of invention we talking about, but I doubt its in the public interest. 

Crowdfunding in general annoys me. If you have a nice idea, great. You wanna do something with this. Great.
Try to convert the risk by having other people paying for your adventure.. Lame and not okay.. but people can choose themselves to fund things.. 
Still.. I do not like it at all.


----------



## The Green Shield

Overly-sensitive people who label an entire group as bad because a few members of that group treated them poorly.

 People, don't you think if you want folks to listen to you, *you should probably try not to antagonist all of them so they won't listen to you at all!?* I'll listen to you any day, but if you're gonna paint me as the big bad guy before we even begin to have this conversation, I'm not going to listen to you -- even if what you say is legit. The first step towards having a communication *is to not antagonist the person you're speaking to, especially when you're trying to get them to listen to you!*

 Look, I get it. The pain hurts, but the only way you'll ever get anyone to listen to you and share in your pain is to not antagonist them. Even compassionate folks have their limits, and no one wants to be made the bad guy for something they didn't even do.

 I'll listen to you -- can't promise I'll fix it -- but I'll listen. But you've *got *to give me the benefit of the doubt that I'm not a big bad guy first. Otherwise, I'm just going to walk away. And that'd be a damned shame, for both of us.

 That is all.


----------



## Lewdog

Ultraroel said:


> Honestly man, you can't expect a crowd to pay for your patent, so you can have a sole-right on it. If you want it to be exclusive for you.. you will have to pay for it yourself.
> Expecting other people to do so is just stupid.. don't know what kind of invention we talking about, but I doubt its in the public interest.
> 
> Crowdfunding in general annoys me. If you have a nice idea, great. You wanna do something with this. Great.
> Try to convert the risk by having other people paying for your adventure.. Lame and not okay.. but people can choose themselves to fund things..
> Still.. I do not like it at all.



Crowdfunding pages were designed for a reason, for those that can help, to help others with their dreams that they may never be able to achieve otherwise.  If you don't like the idea, no one is making you use it.  So though I respect the right for you to have an opinion, I don't agree with it.

On a side note, I've been to where you live, and I found it quite interesting and some of the old buildings beautiful, though one thing I absolutely hated was the amount of pollution in the air.  Everyday at the end of the night I would blow my nose and it would be full of black dust.  Maybe things have changed since then, I don't know, that was back in 2001 I believe.


----------



## Ultraroel

Lewdog said:


> Crowdfunding pages were designed for a reason, for those that can help, to help others with their dreams that they may never be able to achieve otherwise.  If you don't like the idea, no one is making you use it.  So though I respect the right for you to have an opinion, I don't agree with it.



True. But for me this is something else than asking for people to help you pay your patents. In most cases, crowdfunding is for people who have the same hobbies or the same goals for a community. 
A patent is a tool to make money, for exclusive rights that you want for your idea. If your idea was something that benefits both the funder and you, it might be interesting for the, to invest.
As a patent is a document that gives you the exclusive right to exploit your idea, there is no benefit for anyone here, except that you might get a monopoly on it and can price your products etc however you feel like. Anyone who would provide you with funds to do so, is not right in his mind in my opinion. You may disagree, but if you want to make money of it, I think you should be willing to invest into it. 
Anyway.. that's up to you and I wish you a lot of succes with it. 

Sofiya is a beautiful city, historically loaded with many different cultures and different influences throughout the world. It's very beautiful and indeed, my biggest issue right now is the pollution.
The community cares most about social status and driving your own car is definitely one of the "must-have" things. I myself ride my bike, take public transport and such..
The pollution is also the reason why I am trying to get a mortgage to get myself a house outside of sofiya. 
Beautiful area, houses are cheap and people are nice..

I'm not leaving any time soon.


----------



## Lewdog

Ultraroel said:


> True. But for me this is something else than asking for people to help you pay your patents. In most cases, crowdfunding is for people who have the same hobbies or the same goals for a community.
> A patent is a tool to make money, for exclusive rights that you want for your idea. If your idea was something that benefits both the funder and you, it might be interesting for the, to invest.
> As a patent is a document that gives you the exclusive right to exploit your idea, there is no benefit for anyone here, except that you might get a monopoly on it and can price your products etc however you feel like. Anyone who would provide you with funds to do so, is not right in his mind in my opinion. You may disagree, but if you want to make money of it, I think you should be willing to invest into it.
> Anyway.. that's up to you and I wish you a lot of succes with it.
> 
> Sofiya is a beautiful city, historically loaded with many different cultures and different influences throughout the world. It's very beautiful and indeed, my biggest issue right now is the pollution.
> The community cares most about social status and driving your own car is definitely one of the "must-have" things. I myself ride my bike, take public transport and such..
> The pollution is also the reason why I am trying to get a mortgage to get myself a house outside of sofiya.
> Beautiful area, houses are cheap and people are nice..
> 
> I'm not leaving any time soon.



Yes one thing I found interesting was the amount of trash just lying around on the sides of the roads, mostly in the more rural areas like around the University.  From what I have read as far as the car pollution goes, is that Bulgaria has very low pollution standards in the government, so companies will buy cars that can't pass emission standards in other European countries and they will import them to Bulgaria to sell.

Oh, and my invention isn't just about making money, it also has an aspect about it that could potentially save lives, so there's that to think about as well.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

*Okay, this whole conversation annoys me. *I respect your opinions, but I am a proud supporter of many successful Kickstarter campaigns. The Wrap, designed by a college student, assists me in writing out my YA novel on a white board attached to my bedroom wall. Before I begin, I would like to say although it is very generous to invest in others, you must be extremely careful and seek answers before finalizing any payments. There are many unfortunate circumstances where the investors were mislead and used for financial gain. The Wrap arrived successfully, but not all investors received their packages because of customs and delivery problems. Keep in mind that investors should not expect anything either. Problems happen. If a product burns during the production line, they will learn from it. It's a gamble, but it's the risk you take. 





Crowdfunding is like the show, Shark Tank, where someone proposes an idea to investors and the investors decide how they carry out the future of the proposed business model. If the crowdfunding campaign owner does not seem to carry out a reasonable timeline from product design to manufacturing, forget about the rest. You either earn the trust of others or you don't - it's that simple. Unfortunately, it's too simple. Crowdfunding has a bad reputation because of delayed productions and delivery estimates. 



Ultraroel said:


> Honestly man, you can't expect a crowd to pay for your patent, so you can have a sole-right on it. If you want it to be exclusive for you.. you will have to pay for it yourself.
> Expecting other people to do so is just stupid.. don't know what kind of invention we talking about, but I doubt its in the public interest.



Yes, you are absolutely right. You can't expect a crowd to pay, but there's nothing wrong with testing the demand *before *you process the *supply*. If you invested a loan of $25,000 to get started, and nobody likes your idea, you're literally in Poop Creek without a paddle. Now, you're also right about exclusive funding. If someone wanted to make a stuffed animal exclusively for their child, or for their inner man child, they still have to meet a quota to cut the costs. They still have to make thousands to reduce the cost for one exclusive animal. I am definitely supporting you on that idea. No doubt they should pay if it's exclusively for a limited party and not for public interest. Why should I support someone trying to gain the world record of the most of some inanimate object collection? It's not stupid, unless the intent is to help others. Why would you doubt something you don't know? 




Ultraroel said:


> Crowdfunding in general annoys me. If you have a nice idea, great. You wanna do something with this. Great.
> Try to convert the risk by having other people paying for your adventure.. Lame and not okay.. but people can choose themselves to fund things..
> Still.. I do not like it at all.



I don't think you understand the idea of crowdfunding. Crowdfunding is primarily for small investments (pocket change from as small as a dollar to the cost of a bag of shrimp) from all social working classes willing to invest to make something bigger happen and flourish successfully. These projects are generally designed to help the local community or a larger scale of individuals. These people are small business owners trying to change a little portion of the world. If they can make it grow even larger, more power to them. If we had more people thinking the way you do, not entirely everything you said was disagreeable, the successful Kickstarter campaign *Cards Against Humanity *might have never launched and they might have never been able to donate the millions raised through sales to charitable causes. 



Lewdog said:


> Crowdfunding pages were designed for a reason, for those that can help, to help others with their dreams that they may never be able to achieve otherwise.  If you don't like the idea, no one is making you use it.  So though I respect the right for you to have an opinion, I don't agree with it.



Yes, you're exactly right! Dreams happen because others are willing to invest. You can't please everyone, and we're naturally not expecting to do so either. Stephen King has written many successful books that received less than four stars on review websites. That doesn't stop him from investing the time to continue writing for those willing to invest in his literary work. Although he does not need crowdfunding for his next book idea, many aspiring authors seek crowdfunding for reassurance that people like their idea. It's nice to know the market is there for the products we create. 




Ultraroel said:


> True. But for me this is something else than asking for people to help you pay your patents. In most cases, crowdfunding is for people who have the same hobbies or the same goals for a community.
> A patent is a tool to make money, for exclusive rights that you want for your idea. If your idea was something that benefits both the funder and you, it might be interesting for the, to invest.
> As a patent is a document that gives you the exclusive right to exploit your idea, there is no benefit for anyone here, except that you might get a monopoly on it and can price your products etc however you feel like. Anyone who would provide you with funds to do so, is not right in his mind in my opinion. You may disagree, but if you want to make money of it, I think you should be willing to invest into it.
> Anyway.. that's up to you and I wish you a lot of succes with it.



Well, yes, essentially people need to make a living. The patent is simply the rights to the idea. What if the idea helps save lives? Wouldn't you want the credit if you delivered it? Wouldn't you want something that points to the direction with a name for the survivor to thank you personally from their successful story?


----------



## Schrody

I don't have anything against crowfunding, but I would support only a project that would be really useful and/or would serve to a greater amounts of people... Not saying other projects are useless, but I really don't want to fund something just because it's "fun".


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> I don't have anything against crowfunding, but I would support only a project that would be really useful and/or would serve to a greater amounts of people... Not saying other projects are useless, but I really don't want to fund something just because it's "fun".



Well let's just say that my invention can be used by many people throughout the world, and could not only be useful in an emergency situation, but could potentially save lives.  That is in addition to its aesthetic and functional value.  It just sucks that I can't be more specific without giving away the idea that could potentially be stolen by someone else and subsequently patented by them.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Well meaning suggestions, opinions, and advice that only lead to disaster or failure or no progress in a desired change.


----------



## Reichelina

I don't understand how some people let themselves stink. (Unless you have some very important reason.) People! Your smell matters a lot! Lol.


----------



## Stormcat

Couple of things from my writer's group:

-It costs money to be a member
-There are too many people in it
-there's a three-page maximum 
-there's not enough time to go over everyone's work in vivid detail
-People who RSVP frequently don't show up
-"High Guy" might return
-We only meet once a month
-Members come in from all over the city (We meet right down the street from me, but I know this is a pain for other members)
-We have to read our own work out loud, and some members have annoying vocal tics. (Slurring words, accents, mispronunciations, etc)
-Because of a multitude of previously-listed complaints, we can't help each other with research
-No one uses the messaging system meetup.com has provided us with
-There's such a wide variation in genre that it's harder to get into the mindset of each piece

Among other things. I stick with this group because it's the only RL group in the area. I'd love to start my own, exclusively for fantasy/sci-fi writers, but can't afford the meetup.com fees.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

People who see hermits and think they need help. 

We're hermits for a reason, damnit!

It's COMFY underneath this rock!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who threaten to make the movie "Idiocracy" a legitimate reality.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Taking a nap and waking up to find that what _felt _like a full night's sleep was only,like, two hours.  I wanted to wake up tomorrow, dammit!!


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> Well let's just say that my invention can be used by many people throughout the world, and could not only be useful in an emergency situation, but could potentially save lives.  That is in addition to its aesthetic and functional value.  It just sucks that I can't be more specific without giving away the idea that could potentially be stolen by someone else and subsequently patented by them.



I don't have anything against inventions funded by pages like Kick starter, just saying not all inventions are worth investing. Also, you know you can't patent an idea.


----------



## The Green Shield

When people misinterpret other people's posts *entirely*. 
So I'm typing something out in the Pet Peeve section of the Bethesda forums and somehow, _somehow_ FIVE posters took that to mean I was talking about gun control, politics and religion. Read what I've copied/pasted below and tell me if I mentioned _anything_ related to gun control, politics, or religion. Please, because obviously I fail as a writer if I convey one thing, and people got something *ENTIRELY DIFFERENT* out of it.

--- What I wrote ---
What I meant was that a person of minority (race, sex, sexual orientation, disability, etc.) treating all members of a majority as evil because some n'wahs treated them like poodoo.

Here's an example, using _The Elder Scrolls_.

*Dunmer: *I hate all Nords, they are scums!

*Alvor of Riverwood:* Hey now, not all Nords are scums-


Option #1:

*Dumner:* Go away, Nordic trash! You all are the same!

*Alvor of Riverwood:* Then to Oblivion with you!


Option #2:

*Dunmer:* You've any idea the level of n'wah dung I have to go through!? Every single day?! _DO YOU!?_

*Alvor of Riverwood:* No, but I can listen. Come, come. Sit here and tell me all about it.

See what I mean? Which option would provoke better conversation and understanding on both sides? Even if the pain was great -- even if the pain was understandable, how can there be any conversation if one side is automatically assumed to be the villain? In this example, I'm sure Alvor would love to hear of this Dunmer's pain, to understand what the Dunmer -- and by extension, the Dunmer people -- are going through, but if he's treated as evil _from the very start_, he's not gonna want to listen or have anything to do with this Dunmer. Even if what the Dunmer had to say was legit.

---

I tried clarifying it to them three times, but no use. Now I feel like I've opened a nasty can of worms. :[


----------



## Reichelina

Plastic people. I'd rather be true to my personality (Definitely not shy but would rather be alone, laughs too loud for a girl, a weirdo, likes to know the "why" of things, eats the same food everyday changing things up every 1-2 months, etc.) than to be liked by everyone being someone I'm not.


----------



## Lewdog

Schrody said:


> I don't have anything against inventions funded by pages like Kick starter, just saying not all inventions are worth investing. Also, you know you can't patent an idea.



No, when I refer to my idea, I mean my invention which is a real and tangible, usable object.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Being blamed for something another person is responsible for- especially on forum communities.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Taking a nap and waking up to find that what _felt _like a full night's sleep was only,like, two hours.  I wanted to wake up tomorrow, dammit!!



On this day my sleep has been disturbed by loud footsteps upstairs after only an hour and a half. 

And now, I am most irreversibly awake.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> On this day my sleep has been disturbed by loud footsteps upstairs after only an hour and a half.
> 
> And now, I am most irreversibly awake.


Well we have a lightning and thunder storm by us, so I'm not gonna get any sleep tonight either.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who take winning games so serious that they talk shit.

I own a gun. I can kill you IRL.

Shut the fuck up noob.


----------



## Radrook

These are a few things that annoy me.

Women who act annoyed and extremely surprised when approached after they flirted.

People who love animals more than they love people.

Bicyclists using sidewalk at breakneck speeds.

Dog owners permitting their dog to bark at strangers without attempting to calm them down.


----------



## Rookish

Forms.....
Filling in blasted bloody damned thrice cursed forms...

Job applications, visa extensions, identity document and driver's license requests...


Oh I get mad, I get really !#####! mad.
Usually my emotional state is near robotic or at least that of a sedated leopard, but when I see all those blank spaces, requests for obscure numbers and needless information...
When I consider the uncreative application of writing and typing to further the needs of a bureaucratic machine that I have not created...

Ugh...throw em on a heap and light the fire.


----------



## Reichelina

When I ruin my diet by eating a jar of peanut butter.


----------



## Schrody

Lewdog said:


> No, when I refer to my idea, I mean my invention which is a real and tangible, usable object.



Cool. Good luck!


----------



## Stormcat

RhythmOvPain said:


> People who take winning games so serious that they talk shit.
> 
> I own a gun. I can kill you IRL.
> 
> Shut the fuck up noob.



On the bright side, you can take their threats seriously, get a mod involved, and watch as the twerp's mom finds out what sort of behavior her darling jimmy has been doing. Destroying the egos of twerpy pre-teens is one of earth's great joys.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I'm talking about ADULTS.

IN ANY FORM OF GAME.


----------



## Schrody

RhythmOvPain said:


> I'm talking about ADULTS.
> 
> IN ANY FORM OF GAME.



Doesn't matter, some adults are still afraid of their moms :lol:


----------



## 20oz

Okay, I'm starting to lose focus. I've only managed one comment--a lackluster one. If anyone likes my no-so-nice comments, I got a target in mind. If you don't want to hear what I have to say--if you're the unlucky one--it's time to edit/update your post.

I'm feeling extra evil today. :deadhorse:

Hint: Opposite of hand-holding the reader.


----------



## Olly Buckle

People who overtake me, cut in front, and then brake. It's usually coming upto a roundabout, but I had it tonight as we went through a speed camera just after he had overtaken, I was doing the limit, but he slowed to well  below that.


----------



## Mesafalcon

HEY! I gotta thank everyone who has contributed to this thread! It's crazy long with so many great insights to what annoys people in this life.

I gathered 50 quotes from you guys! Sorry if I missed you! There are over 1000 reponses!

Enjoy

Mesa

1. SNOW! (hairball)
2. Chewingum annoys me. (pip)
3. Spam E-mail (mrmustard615)
4. Poor graphic design (stormcat)
5. Movies that don't live up to the expectations provided by the hype(rhythmofpain)
6. People who believe hype. (Terry D)
7. Haters. (Crowley Jarvis)
8. Reckless / distracted drivers (mzsnowleapord)
9. People who drop litter wherever they go. (aquarius)
10. Christmas songs on the radio......... (escorial)
11. miserable lawyers (instituteman)
12. 12 year old girls with their attitudes (phunkymunkey)
13. Army officers annoy me (ismith)
14. That meme font... (bruno spartola)
15. Poltergeists. (20oz)
16. My dogs trying bury things in my bed (thewandering novice)
17. When my anxiety handed my ass on a silver platter (the GreenShield)
18. Sales reps (atlean wordsmith)
19. Tyrannosaurus Rex... that really gets my goat. (tipgrundlefunk)
20. When you queue in traffic forages (arthur G mustard)
21. being wide awake at One o' clock in the morning (blue midget)
22. employers who don't get back to you to let you know the outcomeof an interview (dave watson)
23. Homophobic people (justine)
24. tooth aches (lewdog)
25. retired people grocery shopping on Saturday (alanmt)
26. The man who was driving up the A3 in front of me (olly buckle)
27. Organizations harassing me to donate money (j anfinson)
28. when older people assume or insist something is better becauseit is what they are used to (KLJo)
29. Insurance companies saying "No" to every claim(musichal)
30.  People smoking innon-smoking areas (shi)
31. The terrible bores who make lists of all the things that annoythem (patrick)
32. Motion sickness (kyle R)
33. Gum on my shoe (kevin)
34. WF members who don't identify by their location which countrythey are in (just rob)
35. Justin Bieber (riis marshall) (*probably the best one in 1000 responses*!!!)
36. Losing internet connection (shadow eyes)
37. Tax exempt churches (pluralized)
38. Trying to overtake a cyclist on a narrow country lane (kepharel)
39. Anyone who believes only whites can be racist (jon M)
40. People who eat mcdonalds (allysan)
41. Bullies (buzz cargo)
42. being yelled to by someone in another room (foolonamoon)
43. People who follow rules when the reason for the rules no longerapplies (dave billig)
44. Misunderstanding words in my second language I know well(mesafalcon)
45. "I got mine, too bad about you"　(midnightpoet)
46. My sisters　(dgirl1986)
47. People who don't know what an adverb is (book cook)(and that’sme!)
48. Husbands who expect me to stop what i am doing just because theyhave caught me in bed with their wife (gofa)
49. I intensely hate snow too nowadays (ultraroel)
50. My husband. He annoys me often.　(amsawtell)


----------



## Stormcat

There have been so many awful stinkbugs around here, it was actually a relief to see a fly in my room!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Being right.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When my Hotmail gives me a backhanded compliment about the cleanliness of my inbox and makes me feel bad that it's never full, which leads to me having to eating cake to feel better about it. Just call me lonely, you automated human wannabe!


----------



## 20oz

RhythmOvPain said:


> Being right.



You're wrong.

Now, what annoys me? Being right.


----------



## 20oz

Bruno Spatola said:


> When my Hotmail gives me a backhanded compliment about the cleanliness of my inbox and makes me feel bad that it's never full, which leads to me having to eating cake to feel better about it. Just call me lonely, you automated human wannabe!



Hahaha. This reminds me of Black Ops (or one of the Call of Duties).

There's a friends list in the game. If it fails to load properly, a message will appear blatantly saying, "You have no friends".


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Waiting in line.

People who could assist in the reduction of people standing in said line but don't.


----------



## The Green Shield

How when I started today all pumped up for action, and my body was like “lol nope!” and I suffered chills and exhaustion. 


Thanks, body of mine. >:[ I shall punish you somehow for this, mark my words, body!


----------



## 20oz

The Green Shield said:


> Thanks, body of mine. >:[ I shall punish you somehow for this, mark my words, body!



Kinky.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Green Shield said:


> How when I started today all pumped up for action, and my body was like “lol nope!” and I suffered chills and exhaustion.
> 
> 
> Thanks, body of mine. >:[ I shall punish you somehow for this, mark my words, body!



Perhaps you already are for some previous offence!


----------



## Darkkin

My ice cream snitching cat...


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Ten thousand goons and all I need is a wife.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I'm not rich enough to afford servants.


----------



## Reichelina

When it's your cheat day and you can finally eat cinnamon rolls and...... Your fave is sold out.


----------



## Reichelina

When MS Excel crashes, your whole laptop crashes and you weren't able to save the file. 
And.......

Today is the deadline of the tax return. Lol.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Total Beauty annoys me.


----------



## 20oz

I don't know where $996.25 came from... I know it's not me though.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When a movie or show I like is released to DVD but is not made available in my Region's Format.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

*That's not Oprah that's Whoopi! *



PrinzeCharming said:


> Total Beauty annoys me.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

I always order my sharp and shiny metal pokey sticks from a specific website!

They have a location very close by and my orders arrive within 2-3 days. 

Mainly because they're sent by UPS. 

THIS TIME, IT'S FEDEX!

I don't know about where YOU live, but down south? Fedex?

I'M NOT GONNA SEE MY SWORD IN AT LEAST A F&$#@! WEEK!

I HATE FEDEX!

I'm going to invent combustible lemons and burn their houses down! Do YOU HEAR ME, FEDEX!?


----------



## am_hammy

MzSnowleopard said:


> *That's not Oprah that's Whoopi! *




I find it annoying that the totalbeauty twiter account couldn't even get that right!


----------



## The Green Shield

Not being able to go to sleep due to the following:

*The US 2016 Elections*
Yes, for the first time in my life, I'm actually engrossed in the politics of my country and following the candidates and deciding who deserves my vote. 

*Four Cups of Coffee*
Clearly, whoever needed that pot of coffee at work today _needed it badly_. I had two cups of it (plus the two at home) and now I can't sleep and it's almost midnight.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Oh, thanks for reminding me.

If I had enough money I'd pay to have Trump go for a swim in a pair of cement shoes.


----------



## Reichelina

The Green Shield said:


> Not being able to go to sleep due to the following:
> 
> *The US 2016 Elections*
> Yes, for the first time in my life, I'm actually engrossed in the politics of my country and following the candidates and deciding who deserves my vote.
> 
> *Four Cups of Coffee*
> Clearly, whoever needed that pot of coffee at work today _needed it badly_. I had two cups of it (plus the two at home) and now I can't sleep and it's almost midnight.





Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Oh, thanks for reminding me.
> 
> If I had enough money I'd pay to have Trump go for a swim in a pair of cement shoes.



Who are you guys voting for? 

Please remember the whole world when you vote. 
Well, we all know that USA is a very powerful country and it can influence any country, any organization, and any group.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

............


----------



## Reichelina

Conspiracy Theories!!!


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Sporting events dominating the TV schedule. It's not right. Why should people have to wait 30 days to see a new episode of their favorite show? 
All the network execs are doing is proving to the world that money is their only concern. They care only for what will bring in the most money.

Even The CW is being affected by March Madness basketball.

News flash to the networks- NOT everyone gives a rat's ass about basketball or sports in general.


----------



## 20oz

Not getting paid on payday.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Thin walls. It sounds like my neighbours are making hot, sweet love in an echo chamber right now. Save my innocent ears!


----------



## midnightpoet

The caps lock key is right next to the "a" key instead of the top where it used to be ans I'm always hitting it (the worst part I'type half a paragraph before I notice).


----------



## Reichelina

Completing a CAPTCHA.


----------



## Phil Istine

Forms on web pages that make you type in everything again for one minor error, instead of saving the correct boxes.


----------



## The Green Shield

Bruno Spatola said:


> Thin walls. It sounds like my neighbours are making hot, sweet love in an echo chamber right now. Save my innocent ears!


You're gonna hate me forever for this but... <removes hearing aid> The beauty of being hearing impaired. 

<---->

Waking up feeling grouchy and with a headache. Yay, I just love those mornings!


----------



## Blue

Those groups of thirteen year old who go around, acting all hard, beaceause they're _technically_ teenagers now, even though they are three feet tall.

Coriander.

Cheesy movies.

Narcissistic people and inflated egos.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

I don't even belong with my family. That annoys me the most. I feel like I'm adopted. My parents escape most of my intellectual discussions. They either have the attention span or not enough intelligence to contribute to the facilitated discussion. My sister, 17 years old, is too combative and naive. I'll blame the hormones for the last ten years.  She was recently accepted to several colleges. I know she is not ready. She missed enough school days to prove that anyone can retain information and take a test without being suspended for poor attendance. Mind you, I had four years of perfect attendance. I am just done with all of them. Adopt me?


----------



## PiP

PrinzeCharming said:


> Adopt me?


 I thought I already had ::devilish:



Phil Istine said:


> Forms on web pages that make you type in everything again for one minor error, instead of saving the correct boxes.



me, too, Phil! Our address is quite lengthy to type...


----------



## PrinzeCharming

PiP said:


> I thought I already had ::devilish:




Oh, right! Sorry, _mom_!


----------



## 20oz




----------



## PrinzeCharming

20oz said:


>






When members see things broken, but I see them as art.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

when in a conversation about writing - and my being a writer- and the first question they ask is "what have you published?" 

if you say "I'm unpublished" they say, sometimes dismissively, "oh, then you're not a writer"

Like Stephanie Tanner says "How rude!"


----------



## Bruno Spatola

1. When life gives ya lemons and you don't like lemonade. 

2. Taking sayings too literally.

3. Lists.


----------



## am_hammy

The fact that I have to go to work in 8 minutes.

And the fact that the neighbors thought it was cool to drill holes in the wall at 8:30 in the morning. On Saturday.


----------



## Reichelina

When people tell me they KNOW what i think or feel even if I'm not really close to them. 
Duh! I can't even understand me! My friends can't decode me and now, you're an arrogant frog to claim you have knowledge about me! 

A-hole.


----------



## escorial

people who are living the life i wanted for myself


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Reichelina said:


> When people tell me they KNOW what i think or feel even if I'm not really close to them.
> Duh! I can't even understand me! My friends can't decode me and now, you're an arrogant frog to claim you have knowledge about me!
> 
> A-hole.



I know why you feel that way.

Lol kidding!

People who assume I make certain decisions or act a certain way just because I'm young.

I hate other teenagers. They annoy me. 

I act the way I do for my own reasons, not because I'm following a fad or trend.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

When Jager makes me brutally honest.


----------



## 20oz

Me. 

I annoy myself. My assholeness knows no bounds.

For example:

Daniel got stabbed to death four years ago. His family goes through hell and then more hell.

Then, four months ago, my buddy told me Daniel’s brother got stabbed.

I should have been appalled. I should have been sympathetic. But my response was “So, it’s hereditary then?”


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I know why you feel that way.
> 
> Lol kidding!
> 
> People who assume I make certain decisions or act a certain way just because I'm young.
> 
> I hate other teenagers. They annoy me.
> 
> I act the way I do for my own reasons, not because I'm following a fad or trend.



Haha! You ate bread today because you're young! Lol.

I hate other adults. They annoy me. 
Joke. 

You see, I can't understand why people find it hard to try to understand other people. Gets?

Like, a person's decision will depend on a million factors. 
Crowley goes to a vegan restaurant, orders a Black pesto Fettuccine with baconed mushroom and vegan cheese. 

Why? Idk! 

Maybe he was having a bad day and needs a comfort food. 
Cheese. Maybe he likes the color black. Maybe he wanted to try this new dish today. Maybe he just got dumped hence the black pesto instead of the usual green. Maybe he will be at the gym later the night that's why he needs the boost of a "carby" meal. Or maybe that's all he can afford right now. 


My point is, I'm talkative. I'm sorry.


----------



## bookmasta

People who complain.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The little, plastic, Union Jacks that are stuck to English apples. My guess is that the apples were grown down the road, then transported twenty miles to somewhere like Ashford to be graded and packed in boxes before being brought back to the supermarket, that is a guess, but a fair one I believe. What I know is that the labels have no practical point, the markings on the box tell me where they were grown; are hard to remove, why they use a glue capable of sticking a plastic label to an apple more firmly than shit will stick to your shoe I do not know; and are indestructible, they can spend two years in a compost heap and still come out shiny and perfectly legible. Surely we should be saving such high grade glues and plastic for some practical purpose?


----------



## dither

Don't get annoyed.
get even.


----------



## midnightpoet

Compound interest (really, we are paying way too much for the privilege of borrowing money)
Inflation (this could go either way)
Economists (so, are any of them right?)
Poll takers (doing more harm than good)
Getting old and feeling it (however, I can say what I think and don't care if it's politically incorrect)

:grumpy:


----------



## MzSnowleopard

political correctness


----------



## Olly Buckle

MzSnowleopard said:


> political correctness



I reckon that should be in my 'Rodent destruction operative' thread if you can come up with the non pc word for pc 
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/163971-Rodent-destruction-operative?highlight=


----------



## LeeC

Not much really annoys me because I've done so many dumb things myself that I just grin and move on. 

Another way I sidestep being annoyed is by avoiding manipulative ignorance like TV and most social media. One can't always have their cake and eat it too though, as writing for more than oneself involves creating a presence so that others might become aware. 

To this end I haven't found Facebook too onerous because I can easily skip by the bulk of the garbage and still find reasonable people to communicate with. On the other hand (sans a few individuals) Twitter reminds me of Times Square or downtown Tokyo, and there's far fewer there that seemingly have any desire to engage with others beyond pushing whatever it is they're selling in your face. I take it the name of the game on Twitter is to accumulate followers, but like our parasitic economy the fast buck crowd has stepped in with paid services to retweet to their followers. 

I guess I'm too far over the hill, but I can't see the point in paying someone to be an interested party, which is what it amounts to. Of course I was nurtured in a culture that was grounded in respect and honesty, and that frowned on materialistic excesses.

So this dinosaur will quit twisting your ear and go to bed


----------



## Reichelina

When peanut butter brands contain sugar and those that don't cost a foot.


----------



## Tiamat384

Political Correctness
Everything else


----------



## The Green Shield

<skates across the stage playing a guitar, singing> 
_Anxiiiiettyyyyy
Anxiiiiettyyy really suuuuuucks!
Anxiiiiiettyyyyy!
Thoughts telling meeee how stupiid I reaallly aaaaammm...
How much of a faaaaailluuurrree in life that I aaaaaam!

I don't caaaaare if this song has no tooone at all.
Because this is how I deeeeeal with anxietttyyyyyyyyy!_


----------



## Reichelina

The Green Shield said:


> <skates across the stage playing a guitar, singing>
> _Anxiiiiettyyyyy
> Anxiiiiettyyy really suuuuuucks!
> Anxiiiiiettyyyyy!
> Thoughts telling meeee how stupiid I reaallly aaaaammm...
> How much of a faaaaailluuurrree in life that I aaaaaam!
> 
> I don't caaaaare if this song has no tooone at all.
> Because this is how I deeeeeal with anxietttyyyyyyyyy!_



When anxiety attacks!! Omg. 
I feel you. I feel you.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Olly Buckle said:


> I reckon that should be in my 'Rodent destruction operative' thread if you can come up with the non pc word for pc
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/163971-Rodent-destruction-operative?highlight=




I'm not sure there is one....

Social engineering designed to benefit the ones in power


----------



## Ariel

My breasts seem determined to eat more of my lunch than I do today.  That annoys me.


----------



## Blue

The Green Shield said:


> <skates across the stage playing a guitar, singing>
> _Anxiiiiettyyyyy
> Anxiiiiettyyy really suuuuuucks!
> Anxiiiiiettyyyyy!
> Thoughts telling meeee how stupiid I reaallly aaaaammm...
> How much of a faaaaailluuurrree in life that I aaaaaam!
> 
> I don't caaaaare if this song has no tooone at all.
> Because this is how I deeeeeal with anxietttyyyyyyyyy!_



This is me. Everyday.
That annoys me too


----------



## 20oz

Getting small headaches--thank God they're small--since I significantly reduced sugar from my diet. :mad2:


----------



## 20oz

Ralph Rowe. I've heard of this fucker a long time ago. He's still a piece of shit. Google his name, there are more articles about him other than the link I'm going to provide:

http://www.tbnewswatch.com/News/384...t_told?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Trilby

Adverts, especially on TV.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Smart #%$es.

People you have to step on eggshells around. Don't you dare mention politics, religion, or say a scientific term without them asking you to define it.

Can't I just say I hope a solar flare kills Donald trump- without having to have a $*%#ing debate about the definition of a solar flare? %*$# you! 

You know who you are. No one cares about the myriad of subjects you studied. 

You sound pretentious, and speaking to your kind is irritating in and of itself.


----------



## Reichelina

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Smart #%$es.
> 
> People you have to step on eggshells around. Don't you dare mention politics, religion, or say a scientific term without them asking you to define it.
> 
> Can't I just say I hope a solar flare kills Donald trump- without having to have a $*%#ing debate about the definition of a solar flare? %*$# you!
> 
> You know who you are. No one cares about the myriad of subjects you studied.
> 
> You sound pretentious, and speaking to your kind is irritating in and of itself.



Whom are you gonna vote for, Crowley?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Fucking platitudes.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

People who complain about Netflix dropping a show from their system instead of finding another source for the show- like youtube or buying the DVD.


----------



## The Green Shield

Stupid, entitled drivers who think they trump the law of the road. Oh excuse me, your highness who cut into my lane, I wasn't aware that the Great Sages had blessed you to be our High Goddess of All Things, and thus our pathetic, mortal laws do not apply to you. Indeed, your Coming was foretold *centuries ago* when ancient old dudes gathered into the Mighty Hall in Pennsylvania. 

*Old Guy:* "In 2016, there shalt be a person of _such greatness_ that no law shall touch Her!"

*Old Guy #23:* "Yea, all are but mere maggots, _writhing_ at Her blessed feet. Those feet, that they are not worthy enough to even _TOUCH!!_"

*Old Guy #11:* "So the Lord has-eth written, so shall it be!"

*All:* "ALL HAIL THE FORCOMING OF THE BLESSED ONE!!!"

*Thomas Jefferson:* "Oh hell, wrong pub..." <runs off>


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I've seen those people, they're brazen enough to even cut in front of a city bus.


----------



## The Green Shield

Almost makes you want to think that Darwin's survival of the fittest thing had an excellent point. If you're (reckless drivers) too stupid and dimwitted to mind the rules of the road and you get into an accident -- or worst, you _hurt_ others, you don't get to whine about it and expect people to save you and comfort you. You did this to yourself, so pay the price in _full_. You deserve nothing less than mockery and to be shunned aside.

<sighs>

Well, I think we all now know what my other side looks like: a cynical ass who finds it difficult to forgive and forget transgressions. I am getting better at this, I promise.  I'm not a full-blown Sith Lord yet.






"Goooood, Greenie. Gooooood. Give in to your anger. Use it as a weapon. Surrender yourself to the Dark Side of the Force."

<ahem>
<guides topic back to track>


----------



## LeeC

^ Not to digress, but "survival of the fittest" doesn't mean being a brute, rather being the most adaptable to change


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The integration of clinical retards into conventional sociecty; the notion of calling someone retarded being politically incorrect when the word "retarded" is ACTUALLY the only word adequate to describe an action, thought, or any state of being that inhibits your brain in SUCH A WAY that you do dumbass, stupid, RETARDED shit and it needs to be addressed.


----------



## alanmt

The difficulty of finding decent domestic staff. Maybe I should offer a "writer residency" that comes with chore duties.


----------



## 20oz

Jim "Fucking" Sterling is getting sued for $10 million dollars. :sulkiness:


----------



## H.Brown

When bad health leaves your finances crippled.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Multiple writers using the same title for their works- despite each piece being different.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

RhythmOvPain said:


> The integration of clinical retards into conventional society; the notion of calling someone retarded being politically incorrect when the word "retarded" is ACTUALLY the only word adequate to describe an action, thought, or any state of being that inhibits your brain in SUCH A WAY that you do dumbass, stupid, RETARDED shit and it needs to be addressed.




People who have no such disability and yet still do dumb, retarded things- deliberately.


----------



## Reichelina

When depression kicks in.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

When my inner child wants to play and I'm trying to adult.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Children trying to adult when they should be exercising their inner child and keeping it fit and healthy as long as possible.


----------



## Olly Buckle

MzSnowleopard said:


> do dumb, retarded things- deliberately.



Sometimes you know it, there is nothing so annoying as hurting yourself by doing something you know is risky and not getting away with it. I have stuck scissors, screwdrivers and knives into myself, had things fall on me and stepped on  things I have put down for a moment, Doh ! So annoying.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> When my inner child wants to play and I'm trying to adult.


----------



## Reichelina

Olly Buckle said:


> I have stuck scissors, screwdrivers and knives into myself, ........
> 
> 
> Doh ! So annoying.



Annoying? That's SCARY! Lol.


----------



## wainscottbl

That agents usually don't take anything past 120k words for a first time novel.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

that people will try to resell a book on Amazon for several hundred dollars. WTF to that!


----------



## H.Brown

When your still awake at 3 am but have no one talk to because everyone you know is fast asleep...GRRRR...


----------



## am_hammy

Sometimes, everything annoys me. :mrgreen:


----------



## wainscottbl

MzSnowleopard said:


> that people will try to resell a book on Amazon for several hundred dollars. WTF to that!



Unless it is worth that much. Old books can be. Are we talking about that? By old books I mean really old. I paid like $60 for a book of Alexander Pope's works. The book was actually form his times, so even though a small book, worth a decent price. And that was just the one volume. Can't remember how many there were.


----------



## Reichelina

am_hammy said:


> Sometimes, everything annoys me. :mrgreen:



I feel you. Especially when my uterine lining is about to shed. 
Tee hee.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

am_hammy said:


> Sometimes, everything annoys me. :mrgreen:



Sometimes, nothing annoys me. Annoying, right?


----------



## EllaLouis

I hesitate to mention it, and no doubt I will get over it soon -- but whenever I see the acronym of this whole Forum (much as I like the place so far) I think WTF!

Does that pass, you seasoned WF'ers?


----------



## Stormcat

being late.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

A blizzard scheduled for the first day of spring.


----------



## H.Brown

PrinzeCharming said:


> A blizzard scheduled for the first day of spring.



This would also annoy me, we had snow at the beginning of march and that well and truely annoyed me so can imagine, hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Reichelina

H.Brown said:


> This would also annoy me, we had snow at the beginning of march and that well and truely annoyed me so can imagine, hope it clears up soon.



I've never seen snow. how annoying. HAHAHA


----------



## PrinzeCharming

When people from the south request for snow.


----------



## Reichelina

When people of the north look down on people from the south. Literally and figuratively. HAHA


----------



## PrinzeCharming

When you read someone's laughter but you can hear it inside your head.  _(I'm kidding!)_


----------



## Reichelina

When people try to make fun of you. SMH.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

When people try to make fun _with_ you and you're half asleep.


----------



## Reichelina

When people make fun with you and you CAN'T sleep.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Amazing new friends who couldn't come sooner into your life.


----------



## H.Brown

PrinzeCharming said:


> Amazing new friends who couldn't come sooner into your life.


Why would this be annoying???


----------



## Blade

People being interviewed who don't seem to know their place. In the old days you had an interviewer who asked questions and an subject who answered them, simple as that. Nowadays the person being interviewed has gotten a bit uppity namely responding to a question not with an answer but a chippy response like "Oh, that's a good question":hopelessness:

First of all it is not the place of the subject to comment on the quality of the interview and secondly the response is rather rude. Pointing out a particular question as 'good' implies that all the others were rather lame.:dejection: It sound like the subject would rather be interviewing themselves.:geek:


----------



## Olly Buckle

Breadcrumbs in the butter, to quote an adage, 'A gentleman uses a butter-knife. An English gentleman uses a butter-knife even when he is alone'


----------



## The Green Shield

My hearing aid dying at the worst possible time. You hearing folks have no idea what luck you've got; not needing to rely on a device to hear things.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

H.Brown said:


> Why would this be annoying???



I would rather meet them sooner and not waste all that time trying to find them!


----------



## MzSnowleopard

It annoys when people claim: "I'm looking for the truth." And yet, they don't accept it when it's not what they want to hear.

Or

They're told "I can't tell you what I don't know" but they can't, won't, or don't accept it.

I do however, like to toy with this in my YA series- with the investigators vs. the teens.
IMO, we should have some fun at the expense of the things that annoy us. So long as we're not hurting anyone.


----------



## Reichelina

When (asian) parents interrogate you with a whole jar of sermon on top:

Parents: Where were you? It's 10pm! You're supposed to be in bed.
Me: *tries to explain.
Parents: When we were young, we are not allowed to be outside after 7pm! Explain why you have to do this! Answer me!!!! *almost shouting
Me: *explains again. Tone a little higher.
Parents: Wow! So now you're answering back! Go to your room.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Reichelina said:


> When (asian) parents interrogate you with a whole jar of sermon on top:
> 
> Parents: Where were you? It's 10pm! You're supposed to be in bed.
> Me: *tries to explain.
> Parents: When we were young, we are not allowed to be outside after 7pm! Explain why you have to do this! Answer me!!!! *almost shouting
> Me: *explains again. Tone a little higher.
> Parents: Wow! So now you're answering back! Go to your room.



Their caring may not take the form you would wish, but it would all be a lot worse if they didn't care, believe you me. I have been a house-parent looking after kids like that and it takes them years to get over it, if they ever do.


----------



## Olly Buckle

MzSnowleopard said:


> It annoys when people claim: "I'm looking for the truth." And yet, they don't accept it when it's not what they want to hear.
> 
> Or
> 
> They're told "I can't tell you what I don't know" but they can't, won't, or don't accept it.
> 
> I do however, like to toy with this in my YA series- with the investigators vs. the teens.
> IMO, we should have some fun at the expense of the things that annoy us. So long as we're not hurting anyone.



Yes, one of the real uses of a thread like this, building believable characters that are more than simple reflections of some  aspect of ourself.


----------



## wainscottbl

People who do not respond to emails in a timely fashion. Except my beloved Ana, because she is beloved, and that is enough. When she apologizes for being late, I say, "Ego te absolvo." Oh, and my friend James, and Carmel. I am not in love with her, like I am with Ana, but Carmel really is very busy. Well, that's what they all say, but I wronged her very much a couple years ago, and I guess I owe to her to let her be late, since I somewhat unjustly broke ties with her over some loser pricks. Oh, and those loser pricks--they create all sorts of aliases on Facebook to spout political views in a ridiculous way. They also slandered her while pretending to be pious and religious. They were so nasty and stupid, that I had no choice but to result to being sanctimonious. Sigh--and my own judgment and hypocrisy in complaining about it. But it is from love. Slandering someone--cyber-bullying--without scruple, while pretending to be pious is....especially when it is about a friend.


----------



## Reichelina

Olly Buckle said:


> Their caring may not take the form you would wish, but it would all be a lot worse if they didn't care, believe you me. I have been a house-parent looking after kids like that and it takes them years to get over it, if they ever do.



Yeah. I do appreciate that they care.
It's just the fact that they will make you answer them and get mad for answering. What?!

Well, most asian parents are not 'showy' when it comes to their love and affection. Yeah they do provide for us, but words like "I love you", "I support you.", "I'm not angry. I understand.." Are very rare if not nonexistent. At least in my family, that is.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Noisy dogs with high pitched barks


----------



## Reichelina

MzSnowleopard said:


> Noisy dogs with high pitched barks



Also, the owners who are not responsible enough to discipline their dogs.


----------



## PiP

Owners who don't scoop their pooches poop. Especially on the beach where you are walking bare foot


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Reichelina said:


> Also, the owners who are not responsible enough to discipline their dogs.



Even worse are the owners who encourage the barking aka play time barks.


----------



## Olly Buckle

People who suggest things when it is too late, such as joining the forum in the name you intend to write under to get maximum exposure and not confuse people.


----------



## LeeC

^ Damn, why'd you have to make that point ;-)


----------



## Reichelina

Olly Buckle said:


> People who suggest things when it is too late, such as joining the forum in the name you intend to write under to get maximum exposure and not confuse people.





LeeC said:


> ^ Damn, why'd you have to make that point ;-)



That is annoying! LOL!


----------



## wainscottbl

People who use the word creeper, or creepy--except if you are talking about a child molester or something for the former, and Gothic and Halloween sort of stuff for the second. But to use either as part of your regular vocabulary....what are you fifteen? 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Creeper

At least half the definitions agree with me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

wainscottbl said:


> People who use the word creeper ... as part of your regular vocabulary....what are you fifteen?



No, a gardener, it describes a particular form more precisely than 'climber'.


----------



## Stormcat

I've finished up my internship, so I'm back at school, with all my loudmouth, annoying classmates.

Why can't they just leave me alone!?!

Just give me that damned piece of paper and let me leave!!!


----------



## aj47

ANYTHING that brags it fits "everyone--up to a DD-cup" 

Then don't waste my time.


----------



## Reichelina

astroannie said:


> ANYTHING that brags it fits "everyone--up to a DD-cup"
> 
> Then don't waste my time.



Looooool


----------



## Blue

People. People tend to annoy me.
Especially people who don't reply, but have seen your text.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

People who go on and on about an event and end with some form of "you should have been there." When they know you don't have transportation.


----------



## wainscottbl

My dad in the following:

 Every couple hours I go in the kitchen and it is a bloody mess. When he was away on business it stayed clean. I made a mess, I cleaned it up. It just makes me upset, mostly because my mom works hard--he works hard too BTW--and comes home to it. Well, I clean it up, but she's OCD and, well.....

That's the thing. She's OCD. I try to keep it to her OCD standards, which I am decent at, but my dad, he....

And when I move out, God help her. 

And here is how it goes: 

Me: Hey, you left the kitchen a mess. You should put stuff away and wipe up when you are finished. 
Him: It's fine for now. 
[this never gets done, so I say]: Come on, you need to clean up in there. [with some force, sometimes impatient]
Him: Don't worry about it. 

or

Me: Rinse your dish and put it in the dishwasher. 
Him: I'm not sure how to really do that. 

Seriously. I think he does. He just does not want to take the time. And on another note. 

Me: Hey, don't leave your IPad or cell phone in the kitchen. It can get wet and ruined.
Him: Don't worry about it. 
[it's by the water now]
Me: Hey, you should move your IPad from by the sink.
Him: Don't worry about it. It'll be fine. 

In a woman's voice: Men....


----------



## The Green Shield

wainscottbl said:


> My dad in the following:
> 
> Every couple hours I go in the kitchen and it is a bloody mess. When he was away on business it stayed clean. I made a mess, I cleaned it up. It just makes me upset, mostly because my mom works hard--he works hard too BTW--and comes home to it. Well, I clean it up, but she's OCD and, well.....
> 
> That's the thing. She's OCD. I try to keep it to her OCD standards, which I am decent at, but my dad, he....
> 
> And when I move out, God help her.
> 
> And here is how it goes:
> 
> Me: Hey, you left the kitchen a mess. You should put stuff away and wipe up when you are finished.
> Him: It's fine for now.
> [this never gets done, so I say]: Come on, you need to clean up in there. [with some force, sometimes impatient]
> Him: Don't worry about it.
> 
> or
> 
> Me: Rinse your dish and put it in the dishwasher.
> Him: I'm not sure how to really do that.
> 
> Seriously. I think he does. He just does not want to take the time. And on another note.
> 
> Me: Hey, don't leave your IPad or cell phone in the kitchen. It can get wet and ruined.
> Him: Don't worry about it.
> [it's by the water now]
> Me: Hey, you should move your IPad from by the sink.
> Him: Don't worry about it. It'll be fine.
> 
> In a woman's voice: Men....


Here's my advice: if he wants to act like a helpless baby, treat him like a helpless baby. Talk to him like you would an infant. “No, no, this is too big a job for you, let me handle this.” and things like that.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Pretty much anything before my first cup of coffee


----------



## bdcharles

It annoys me when there is a problem, and everyone sits down and tables a load of causes and solutions, and the solution that gets the most support is the one put forward by the most impressive-sounding person rather than the one that makes most sense. It's doubly annoying when, some time later, that person re-proposes the sensible solution and everyone suddenly hops on board with it despite it having been suggested weeks before. I know it is one of those aspects of human nature that has probably helped us to the top of the food chain but it wastes time and is incredibly dull.

Yes, it's been a long week despite being a day shorter than most!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"Musicians" who act passively aggressive towards those (myself) with more skill than them.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I think I've mentioned this before- peer pressure.

This round specifically- people who push, nudge, coerce you in to doing something stupid- and when you get hurt, they're like "Well, you shouldn't have done that."


----------



## SilverMoon

People who get annoyed by the little things in life....like chipping a nail after a manicure. But not this one. It looks like she might care but she does not. She volunteers for the Red Cross.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Laptop keyboards, I don't know about anyone else but the design of these things drive me bonkers- not to mention lowing my typing speed down dramatically. As much as I like my laptop, I don't like keyboard. I've actually attached a desktop keyboard via USB port. It's much easier to deal with.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

The size 9 font Facebook sets for the text. Too small!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who keep random pets they are not equipped to house or are too lazy to adequately care for.


----------



## 20oz

Feeling sad today. I'm trying to cheer myself up by trying to be funny on the site. It worked somewhat. Still sad, but at least I have a bit of hope left. I'll be devastated if that hope is snuffed out. 

What I want to do, but I'm a man and men don't cry. >>> :distress:

At least that's what the feminists keep telling me. :cocksure:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Singers who intentionally make themselves sound STUPID.

Even more: the people who not only listen to, but pay for, support, and SING the bullshit.


----------



## 20oz

There's no sound! I can't hear it! :crushed:

It's still pretty cool though. Zelda fans should check it out.

http://zelda30tribute.com/


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Choosing between work and a career.


----------



## 20oz

Infinity Runner on the Wii U. It won't load the last sector of the final stage. I give up on that game. ](*,)


----------



## Yumea

When you just got out of the shower and hear the phone ringing, so you rush into the other room just to pick up the phone at the exact second the caller hangs up.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When someone trounces a decision you've made because their opinion is negative of the subject.

And when someone won't leave people alone about something- especially after being told "I'm not interested" or "It's not my thing"
They still keep nagging.


----------



## 20oz

Accounting data is fucked. What am I supposed to do? Sitting here, looking (un)sexy isn't part of my job description. Oh right, I can just read the book I've been sneaking to read every once in a while.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Writing a bunch of shit that's articulated beautifully only to have the page refresh for NO FUCKING REASON.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

This was the other day at work.

When a customer tells their child, "It is the law to eat vegetables." Look, I am no parent, but the minute your child forgets to eat their vegetables is when they begin to doubt success and a clean criminal record.


----------



## Olly Buckle

PrinzeCharming said:


> This was the other day at work.
> 
> When a customer tells their child, "It is the law to eat vegetables." Look, I am no parent, but the minute your child forgets to eat their vegetables is when they begin to doubt success and a clean criminal record.


Right with you, no lying to children.

People who wish they had been born in a different age. They always assume that things would have been better and only see the good bits from the pointof view of the princes that history is written round. The probability is if you are a failure today you would have been a slave, an agricultural labourer living in a bender and hoeing turnips in the sleet with bare feet, common cannon fodder dying by the thousand of dysentery whilst besieging some city, or a sailor being lashed for speaking out of turn or dying of scurvy.  Now is the best possible time for ordinary people to have lived with health and safety and a health service if you do fall ill or have an accident, and they want to whine about being somewhere else.  Pha, Poppycock. They would be useless anywhere any time.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Left-handed corkscrews.


----------



## Kevin

Dribble-lid coffee. Why?! I have _never _ordered that. They just look at me.


----------



## midnightpoet

People who give unsolicited advice - well, you shouldn't be doing that, if you did like me you'd be fine now, ect.  Mind your own business, people!:-D


----------



## Kevin

> People who wish they had been born in a different age. They always assume that things would have been better


 my preference would be either during the Mongol invasions or... the Black Death. Very exciting, breathtaking; taking your last breath.


----------



## LeeC

midnightpoet said:


> People who give unsolicited advice - well, you shouldn't be doing that, if you did like me you'd be fine now, ect.  Mind your own business, people!:-D


Sounds like the wife. Hey, I want to make my own mistakes 

Seriously though, people that present subjective views starting with a statement of faith and followed by, "Now you must be thinking ..." Usually not what I'm thinking at all, but rather, "Get a life."


----------



## MzSnowleopard

People who offer criticism and sarcasm when you've asked for help / opinions on something because THEY don't like the direction you're considering-

Scenario Example- 

On another forum I asked for advice and perspective on cameras. I chose photography as the elective courses for my degree. I need a minimum of 6 credits. So, in the post I shared links to 3 different cameras.

Granted, yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion but instead of offering help, suggestions, or advice, one person chose to be sarcastic and insulting. She poured on the pressure - clearly wanting me to change my mind about the cameras and going with what SHE thought was right. 

When I finally did post 2 options in the range she was pushing, she called them crap.

Mostly she offered only cold harsh insults on my decisions and made it clear that she was offended that I wasn't leaning in her direction. The two cameras she did suggest:

Camera 1 is $219 before tax and shipping. My budget is $100 and she knows this.

Camera 2 under budget yes but it does not come with a lens. Although she offered to gift me one, I don't want to be indebted to anyone else beyond what I already am. Bought with the lens $130 = over budget


----------



## Sleepwriter

People who walk up to you while you are engaged in a conversation with someone else and say "sorry to interrupt."  Yet have no emergency.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Relying on others to provide transportation.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The political campaigns for the EEC referendum. These politicians are showing their true colours, it is all about greed, how much money there is in it one way or the other. When Winston Churchill proposed a pan European organisation in 1946 the aim was to provide stability and avoid the catastrophes of 1914 and 1936, a worthy aim. now it is all just money money money and how much can I get out of it, greed greed greed. Makes me sick.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Alcohol makes me feel hungry.

That's counter-intuitive!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

My cat breaking into the canister that we store her food in and eating her weight in food and then barfing it up on the carpet.  And then she acts like we didn't feed her!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Alcohol makes me feel hungry.
> 
> That's counter-intuitive!



If you eat first, you won't be hungry.


----------



## The Green Shield

After watching youtube videos discussing scary urban myths, ghosts and the paranormal, and Victorian post-mortem photos, I'm considerably freaked out and hating myself for my stupid decision. Will I ever learn? No, no I will not because curiosity trumps my logic, and we know what they say about curiosity and that poor kitty.

So when I go to bed, I'm gonna hope I don't have nightmares about scary hitchhikers with hooked right hands, Elizabeth Short (the Black Daliah; and for God's sake, don't look her up! I saw things I should never have seen...) and dead Victorian children propped up on their parents laps.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Club parties dominated by _homosexuals_.

The fact that if I call them what I REALLY classify them as, someone will be butthurt.


----------



## InstituteMan

The Green Shield said:


> . . . Elizabeth Short (the Black Daliah; and for God's sake, don't look her up! I saw things I should never have seen...) . . .



I looked her up. I mean, you practically begged me to. The 60 some odd confessions to her murder is what really has me scratching my head. They don't so much annoy me as puzzle me.


----------



## aj47

Science deniers.  No, I guess that's PEOPLE who annoy me, but dayum.


----------



## midnightpoet

It seems half the world is nuts, and the rest are just plain crazy (except me, of course:icon_cheesygrin.  Seriously, looking at the world headlines on the internet, you wonder about the future of humanity - and some of those headlines are _really _​annoying.


----------



## Reichelina

You dress up for work everyday and you think you have nothing to wear. 
Up until you need to pack up for a trip and you realize, 'Man, I have so many clothes!!'

--cries--


----------



## aj47

People who make it a point to share that they are jerks.  I guess they think it makes them fun to hang around with.

"I know this really funny joke but it's politically incorrect."  That sort of thing.  It's like wearing a nametag that says, "Hello, my name is JERK."  When used in that context, "politically incorrect" means "rude" and that means you shouldn't be telling it.  

I am *not* saying that people need to be politically correct.  Political correctness is bogus.  What I *am *saying is that people are using the concept of political incorrectness as an excuse to be rude.  Rudeness is *never* in vogue.


----------



## Terry D

astroannie said:


> Science deniers.  No, I guess that's PEOPLE who annoy me, but dayum.



Absolutely! But, just as annoying to me are the people who try to use a little bit of science to justify belief in absurd topics (i.e. The Face on Mars, astrology, numerology, UFOs).


----------



## aj47

UFOs *are *real.  I see them a lot.  What is not real is space aliens.  All a UFO is, is something flying that you can't identify what it is.  Since I'm half-blind, there's lots of stuff I can see that I can't tell what it is.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

astroannie said:


> People who make it a point to share that they are jerks.  I guess they think it makes them fun to hang around with.
> 
> "I know this really funny joke but it's politically incorrect."  That sort of thing.  It's like wearing a nametag that says, "Hello, my name is JERK." .



I want a nametag that says jerk! xD  But seriously yeah, I know a few brainless fellows who enjoy acting in such ways. <,<



So, whenever I'm about to cross a street and a car comes, I wave them on, and walk the other way so that I can cross behind their car. That way, no one has to stop. You would be surprised at how many people can't understand a clear hand single that means 'GO AHEAD I'LL GO THIS WAY BEHIND YOU'

Half the people don't get it... the other half look at me like I'm a genius. The former are very annoying.


----------



## LeeC

We're all human, that is but a variation on the theme of physical life complete with natural order drives. Without subjectivity we might recognize as a whole how our excesses diminish us and learn to live with the biodiversity and natural habitat that sustains our being. Subjectivity does have its role though, in dealing with the physical life continuity mechanism of life fueled by life. 

Of course, the natural sciences as with any can be inconvenient when they limit excesses so we veer off on fantasy tangents ;-) There again, where would we be without imagination. 




I revel in the fact that there are those that understand, and there's no intent to offend otherwise. I wish you all happiness.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Insomnia- when the body says sleep but the brain won't settle down for it to happen.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who take for granted that they have a mother who loves and supports them.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

When news reports are purposely ambiguous about details to create controversy between the public and government officials just so people will read their stories.


----------



## blipsycat1

Having your facebook page permanently blocked, so that you lose ALL contact with every single person you have ever cared about in the entire world.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Censorship, and the fact that people are so weak minded that they can't hear views, opinions, or facts without being soooooo goddamned butthurt that they feel they have the right to silence the accused.


ESPECIALLY those who instigate their way into shit that has nothing to do with them, just because they saw/heard the message in passing.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The fact that I could spam this topic with shit that pisses me off all day long.


----------



## 20oz

I don't get it. A female goes into a female washroom and they're not welcome. A male goes into a male washroom and they're not welcome. Sure, that female was identified as a male based on their genitalia at birth, but that shouldn't exclude her from using a female washroom. Vice versa for the male.


----------



## 20oz

Just because drug abuse is widely accepted, for some reason, doesn't mean I want that shit around me. My home is not a fucking crackhouse.


----------



## Olly Buckle

People who post and post  in this thread, but never in 'Things that please you'. Miserable sob's


----------



## JustRob

Life's too short to get annoyed. That's annoying.


----------



## aurora borealis

When you set a meeting with someone and they never show up.


----------



## dither

JustRob said:


> Life's too short to get annoyed. That's annoying.




Lol!

I can only reiterate,
we need a "totally agree" tab.


----------



## dither

MzSnowleopard said:


> Insomnia- when the body says sleep but the brain won't settle down for it to happen.




Know what you mean, sex used to work.
But that's me, and that was so long ago now.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Over-sharing


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I just watched Jurassic World for the first time.

I had been waiting to watch it kind of eagerly.

Now it's like, I want to shoot EVERYONE who lived in the movie, the blind retards who edited the movie, the dumbass(s) who wrote this pile of WTF.

WHY DID I EXPECT TO BE ENTERTAINED?!


----------



## Joe_Bassett

When my drawing programm crashes every 20 mins


----------



## Sleepwriter

Why is there no rehab for your eyes?  every other muscle you can, but why not the eyes.  All they want to do is slap glasses on ya.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

This one happens to me more times than I can count- being berated / admonished for things when I see others doing the exact same things- and THEY are published. 

This isn't jealousy or envy as some accuse me of- this is confusion and frustration. The messages I've received is to not do certain things, to avoid certain character types, etc. "Don't do this" "avoid that" and "Don't go there".

Then I pick up a published book to discover that the writer has done the very thing(s) I get lectured about avoiding. I'm talking about traditionally published works. The writers "Do this, "embrace that", and '"Go there." yadda, yadda, yadda, and it's labeled "by best selling author" etc.

Examples are:

they tell instead of show

they litter their works with gerunds ( words ending in LY and ING ) 

their lead characters are Mary Sue / Gary Stu

There are so many I can't list them all. The contradiction frustrates me to no end.


----------



## aj47

Sleepwriter said:


> Why is there no rehab for your eyes?  every other muscle you can, but why not the eyes.  All they want to do is slap glasses on ya.



It's physics.  The seeing part of eyes isn't done by muscles.  And if your eyes do have muscle issues....never fear they have the most OBNOXIOUS exercises ... and they'll also patch the good eye.  Glasses are EASY.


----------



## Sonata

My head having hit the stone floor yet again today for the fourth time so far this year, just above and by the side of my left eye, I am getting really annoyed.  Yet another black eye to explain.


----------



## aj47

... when you're closing your background apps and accidentally close the one with the music.


----------



## Jack of all trades

Sleepwriter said:


> Why is there no rehab for your eyes?  every other muscle you can, but why not the eyes.  All they want to do is slap glasses on ya.



There are actually eye exercises, but there's no money in telling patients to do them. Besides, you have to do them daily, no excuses. 

I've heard of cases of multiple personality where one personality needs glasses and another has 20/20 vision. I find that intriguing.


----------



## 20oz

Why am I related to that sick fuck? I say that with love, of course. Still... Why?


----------



## aj47

Jack of all trades said:


> There are actually eye exercises, but there's no money in telling patients to do them. Besides, you have to do them daily, no excuses.
> 
> I've heard of cases of multiple personality where one personality needs glasses and another has 20/20 vision. I find that intriguing.



Again, depends on the issue.  Sometimes they replace your knee instead of having you do exercises. Or give you a brace.  Eyeglasses are more like the brace. 

In my case, my eye issues are not muscular in nature.  I'm bilaterally aphakic.  Exercises can't fix that.  Prosthetics could, if the prior docs hadn't done such a nice job of removing the support structure that would hold a prosthesis in place.


----------



## Jack of all trades

astroannie said:


> Again, depends on the issue.  Sometimes they replace your knee instead of having you do exercises. Or give you a brace.  Eyeglasses are more like the brace.
> 
> In my case, my eye issues are not muscular in nature.  I'm bilaterally aphakic.  Exercises can't fix that.  Prosthetics could, if the prior docs hadn't done such a nice job of removing the support structure that would hold a prosthesis in place.



I looked up aphakia and learned that it means there is no lens. Under the circumstances I will modify my statement. Eye exercises are available for many near- and far- sightedness problems, but there's no money to be made by telling people to do daily eye exercises. And I'm still fascinated by the same physical body having 20/20 vision with one personality and poor vision with another.

Sorry you had a doctor or doctors mess things up for you.


----------



## Tealynn

Buying a new pair of really great (expensive) shoes that feel heavenly on your feet. For about the first two hours. Then while you're stuck in a meeting you start envisioning gnawing off your own foot to escape the excruciating pain.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who have hundreds/thousands of dollars in their card but don't carry cash and act broke when they NEED to dish out.

"I don't carry money on me"

... What's that you're drinking? Is that a $4 energy drink?

Did you steal it?

No?

Gimme.


----------



## aj47

I don't carry cash.  I don't.  It makes it easier for me to brush off the panhandlers.

"I'm sorry, I don't carry cash"

The vending machines at my school happily accept my debit cards.  As does the campus bookstore.  Heck, even Safe Clear takes cards ($60 to tow you off the freeway if you appear on a traffic cam within the city limits of Houston).  The only people I regularly interact with who don't take cards are the Girl Scout cookie girls (but they wait for me to come out of the store with my cash-back).


----------



## 20oz

I don't carry cash too. Too many druggies. And when you do ask them for the money they borrowed, they get all offended and aggressive. Fucking annoying.


----------



## Ultraroel

hahah..

It's normal here in Bulgaria to carry all your money around in one big roll.
It looks cool I think, if you aren't used to having money.
I carry some money, can't pay a taxi with a card here. 

I get really annoyed when I know a word that I wanna use in my story in Dutch, but I can't find a word in English that conveys the same idea or feeling the Dutch word conveys.
Like today: Nors. It's and adjective for someone who doesn't say much and seems angry most of the time, without actually being angry or grumpy.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Having to take medication for sleep because of:

A. chronic insomnia

B. That night time bird calling out / singing in the trees outside my apartment. It starts about midnight and goes until DAWN!!!


----------



## Sleepwriter

MzSnowleopard said:


> Having to take medication for sleep because of:
> 
> A. chronic insomnia
> 
> B. That night time bird calling out / singing in the trees outside my apartment. It starts about midnight and goes until DAWN!!!



Time for bb gun.  Dont pump enough to kill, just get your point across.


----------



## 20oz

There's a shitstorm happening in the Unofficial Jimquisition Facebook Group. I'm going to keep an eye on that.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## 20oz

20oz said:


> There's a shitstorm happening in the Unofficial Jimquisition Facebook Group. I'm going to keep an eye on that.



It's dead now. That didn't take long.


----------



## Darkkin

The try, but not too, hard because you might make someone else look and/or feel bad...mentality.  :grief:  There is a reason for bubblewrap!  Pop it, don't wear it.


----------



## Patrick

Andy Murray. Cannot stand him and the British press that adores him.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I want Mikuni Shimokawa to make my babies.

This will NEVER HAPPEN.

This makes me sad.


----------



## Sleepwriter

RhythmOvPain said:


> I want Mikuni Shimokawa to make my babies.
> 
> This will NEVER HAPPEN.
> 
> This makes me sad.



did she say no?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

People who appear to be 100+ years old... driving. In front of me. 25 below the speed limit. Right turn signal permanently blinking. 







....TURN TO DUST ALREADY!!!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Old ladies who drive muscle cars.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Stores that refuse to add more cashiers, forcing you to use self checkout.


----------



## PiP

Children wiping sticky fingers on my furniture and windows ...


----------



## Olly Buckle

PiP said:


> Children wiping sticky fingers on my furniture and windows ...



Why qualify? Children per se. Noisy, hungry, unpredictable, inquisitive, probably going to outlive us by decades, lacking taste and respect; very annoying ! !

Not really, sometimes the annoyance is secondary


----------



## PiP

The secondary annoyance, Olly, is my husband huffing and puffing.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Go on; yo wouldn't be without any of them really.


----------



## aj47

All the people who think they know better than I do about what kind of person my mother is.


----------



## Darkkin

The fact that my boys act like they will turn into pumpkins if they are outside longer than five minutes before I feed them, and the cat who is convinced she is melting if her dish is empty.  She has had the same feeding schedule for sixteen years, and in all that time I haven't had to mop up a puddle of cat...:disturbed:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I had a cat that when she was thirsty, she would scratch the bottom of the bowl she normally drank out of as though to dig for water.

Also, her grandmother would constantly wake me up by meowing in my face until I finally fed her and changed her water.

What really annoys me is that I'll never have them, or any of the others back.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Moscow, my cat, thinks biting my face is a perfectly acceptably way of telling me to wake up.


----------



## Olly Buckle

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Moscow, my cat, thinks biting my face is a perfectly acceptably way of telling me to wake up.



Perhaps if you renamed it Kyoto ... ?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Living with other people.

It blows chunks.


----------



## Ultraroel

I love living with other people.
I easily become a hermit when I live alone.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who use hookers and act like they have game


----------



## Kevin

run into that a lot? wow...


----------



## Sleepwriter

Trying to get my Direct TV bill to be correct, going on five months now.  I'm sorry, this has actually moved WAAY beyond annoyance.


----------



## PockyPokolro

That 'Upgrade to Windows 10' notification.  '-' Throw it into a fire.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Kevin said:


> run into that a lot? wow...



The sheer amount of times I've witnessed it is retarded.

Above all else, if I don't want to pay for it, how does that make me less of a man?

Way I see it, it makes you a little bitch who can't get any unless you have bread to back it up.

Kinda sad, really.


----------



## Sonata

PockyPokolro said:


> That 'Upgrade to Windows 10' notification.  '-' Throw it into a fire.



It depends on what you are currently using.  I upgraded to Windows 10 from Windows 7 Ultimate [previously on XP Pro I think] on the recommendation of my computer guru, who builds my computers and who had been Beta testing Windows 10 for yonks.  He had taken my PC for servicing and loaned me one with Windows 7 and it took me 24 hours hating it before I called him and said I want Windows 7.    

Took me a week of him convincing me to upgrade to W 10 while it was still as a freebee, and two days to learn all the extra doo dahs.

And I like it.

Oh, and I am computer illiterate!


----------



## 20oz

PockyPokolro said:


> That 'Upgrade to Windows 10' notification.  '-' Throw it into a fire.



We're _soul members_. Not really. X\'D

Anyways, I'm nocturnal. I start to wake up at night. Maybe it's the Cheshire smile in the sky?


----------



## am_hammy

When I see children with leashes..... Like seriously? I will never understand it.


----------



## Reichelina

am_hammy said:


> When I see children with leashes..... Like seriously? I will never understand it.



--sad--

My mom saw a little boy once. His mom had him leashed... guess where? 


Neck.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Reichelina said:


> --sad--
> 
> My mom saw a little boy once. His mom had him leashed... guess where?
> 
> 
> Neck.



So wrong,  supposed to use a body harness, if you're going to do it at all.


----------



## Sonata

am_hammy said:


> When I see children with leashes..... Like seriously? I will never understand it.



If you mean toddlers wearing reins - what the heck is wrong with that?


----------



## PiP

am_hammy said:


> When I see children with leashes..... Like seriously? I will never understand it.



Seriously... I had three children under three and when they all started to walk taking a buggy in some shops was not an option. Even now I will use reins when I take my two year old gransdson shopping  and my four yeard granddaughter is in tow. Quite frankly, modern mothers who let their children run riot in shops and car parks REALLY annoys me.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Sonata said:


> If you mean toddlers wearing reins - what the heck is wrong with that?



and get a team of six lashed together and they can pull you around in a wagon.


----------



## aj47

Political Correctness.  I do NOT mean common courtesy.  I do not mean being nice to people.  That is a GOOD thing.

What I mean is when Bubba is offended because he thinks Billy Joe Bob _*might maybe could be possibly *_offended.  That kind of helicoptering is unbecoming of anybody.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Sleepwriter said:


> and get a team of six lashed together and they can pull you around in a wagon.



^ Lmao.

Being given more responsibility without a sufficient raise in wages.


----------



## LeeC

I'm told when I was small I was tethered in the dooryard because there were so many critters like rattlers and badgers about. Today things are even more dangerous with people about ;-)


----------



## LeeC

astroannie said:


> Political Correctness.  I do NOT mean common courtesy.  I do not mean being nice to people.  That is a GOOD thing.
> 
> What I mean is when Bubba is offended because he thinks Billy Joe Bob _*might maybe could be possibly *_offended.  That kind of helicoptering is unbecoming of anybody.


Maybe that explains why someone was so offended when I said they'd make a good subject in a reverse evolution study.


----------



## aj47

lol

In all seriousness.  I like how we can come here and say, "Toddlers on reins annoy us" ... or .... "Toddlers off reins annoy us" without worrying that we're offending anyone.  It's the places where we feel reluctant to speak our minds on stuff like this that I'm talking about.


----------



## Phil Istine

The system that runs my business account is becoming a major irritation.  It's very hit and miss whether my cheque deposits into the ATM will be accepted.  Mine is one of those businesses that still accept cheques as my customer base consists of regulars.  The deal is that I can't make deposits over the counter - no problem.  All was well until the bank installed those OCR readers - previously, I counted them into an envelope and deposited that.  It's got to the point where it's pissing me off so much, I will be switching banks (after 35 years).
The problem with this bank is that when a systemic problem rears its head, it takes them a year to admit it exists and another year to fix it.
Good bye Santander.


----------



## am_hammy

PiP said:


> Seriously... I had three children under three and when they all started to walk taking a buggy in some shops was not an option. Even now I will use reins when I take my two year old gransdson shopping  and my four yeard granddaughter is in tow. Quite frankly, modern mothers who let their children run riot in shops and car parks REALLY annoys me.




okay fine. But the people I've seen with their children tug on them, pull them, and yell at them. So the experience I've had of witnessing it in that fashion has tainted my view.


Not everyone treats using a harness the way they should.



Reichelina said:


> --sad--
> 
> My mom saw a little boy once. His mom had him leashed... guess where?
> 
> 
> Neck.



^ this being an example.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

am_hammy said:


> okay fine. But the people I've seen with their children tug on them, pull them, and yell at them. So the experience I've had of witnessing it in that fashion has tainted my view.
> 
> 
> Not everyone treats using a harness the way they should.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this being an example.



I've absolutely seen this type of behaviour myself, and it does make you get a sour taste in your mouth which isn't exactly helped by the imagery of a leash.


----------



## Olly Buckle

astroannie said:


> lol
> 
> In all seriousness.  I like how we can come here and say, "Toddlers on reins annoy us" ... or .... "Toddlers off reins annoy us" without worrying that we're offending anyone.  It's the places where we feel reluctant to speak our minds on stuff like this that I'm talking about.



Such considerations impose a considerable curb to freedom of speech in some circumstances. When people can talk freely it becomes obvious it is not restraint that is the problem, sometimes restraint is necessary, but the manner and attitude of its application.


----------



## Kevin

When tethered as a child my mil would go into her organ grinder monkey act (more like a chimp, actually, but...) It amused her. Not so, her mother. I think she was about 4 or 5.


----------



## sigmadog

*Smoke Alarms:*
Mrs. Sigmadog got up early and decided to change the batteries in the  smoke alarms. In the process she inadvertently set off all the alarms  at 5:30 a.m. on a Sunday morning. My question: How do I dispose of a  body?


*Gummy Vitamins for Adults:
* The infantilization of society continues apace. I picture hordes of whiny beta-males slurping  on juice-packs and complaining about, well, everything. Personally, I  get my vitamins the old-fashioned way – from beer, hotdog condiments,  and the occasional lettuce leaf accidentally stuck to a rib-eye.


*Beards:
* There are too many beards out there. Guys  who spend their days sipping lattes at Starbucks, or shopping for  organic dish soap at Trader Joe’s have no business sporting a big mound  of chin hair. You look ridiculous. There are people who deserve to have  beards. You do not. Those qualified for beards are bikers, terrorists,  sea captains, loggers, Hasidic Jews, and guys pretending to be straight.  Everyone else should clean it up.


----------



## Olly Buckle

sigmadog said:


> *Smoke Alarms:*
> Mrs. Sigmadog got up early and decided to change the batteries in the  smoke alarms. In the process she inadvertently set off all the alarms  at 5:30 a.m. on a Sunday morning. My question: How do I dispose of a  body?
> 
> 
> *Gummy Vitamins for Adults:
> * The infantilization of society continues apace. I picture hordes of whiny beta-males slurping  on juice-packs and complaining about, well, everything. Personally, I  get my vitamins the old-fashioned way – from beer, hotdog condiments,  and the occasional lettuce leaf accidentally stuck to a rib-eye.
> 
> 
> *Beards:
> * There are too many beards out there. Guys  who spend their days sipping lattes at Starbucks, or shopping for  organic dish soap at Trader Joe’s have no business sporting a big mound  of chin hair. You look ridiculous. There are people who deserve to have  beards. You do not. Those qualified for beards are bikers, terrorists,  sea captains, loggers, Hasidic Jews, and guys pretending to be straight.  Everyone else should clean it up.



A good fire should sort it, probably caused by a wrongly fitted battery in a smoke alarm

"The infantilization of society continues apace", no, they are just pandering to a pre-existing condition, sensible people are not affected.

I'm ok with the beard though, I am in at least three of those categories.


----------



## squidtender

When people block the aisle at the grocery store. 

I don't bother saying anything anymore...I just ram my cart into their hip.


----------



## Sleepwriter

squidtender said:


> When people block the aisle at the grocery store.
> 
> I don't bother saying anything anymore...I just ram my cart into their hip.



What about the folks that leave their cart at the register, so you have to push it out of the way to leave.  That really annoys me.


----------



## Ariel

My co-worker's incessant drumming on any flat surface.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Life


----------



## MzSnowleopard

when someone comments on a thread- "I have no comment on this item - however-" and they hijack the thread.


----------



## aurora borealis

People who act like they're an authority on a topic they have a fundamental misunderstanding of.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

When people look down on other people that read books and are proud of the fact that they've only read one or two in their lifetimes.

That mentality just irks me.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

danielstj said:


> When people look down on other people that read books and are proud of the fact that they've only read one or two in their lifetimes.
> 
> That mentality just irks me.




*I dedicate this message to them. 

*


----------



## RhythmOvPain

^ That post reminded me of this:

People who quote other people actually really bother me.

Especially when they're trying to be poignant.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

RhythmOvPain said:


> ^ That post reminded me of this:
> 
> People who quote other people actually really bother me.
> 
> Especially when they're trying to be poignant.


----------



## HalfRail

That high pitch squeaking when two boxes of Chinese food rub against each other. There is no greater violence provoking sound.


----------



## Theglasshouse

This is not negative imo but more a way of thinking that people can apply (in my opinion). Sometimes I do wish than other than concentrate on grammar, that other writers concentrate on giving feedback that is important for a story and tell us why, this is important. If the grammar is distracting but what about basic rules broken ? Just an example. I have noticed exposition and repetition a lot in my works. A critique should concentrate on more than one area. However despite this and thus far. I still can't give a critique to very skilled writers. This lack of knowledge though I am trying to compensate for. I do believe even people such as myself can learn by mentioning what it is that makes a good paragraph. Sure I see examples now and then, but this is surely lacking when we have a critique that talks only of that one area of concern. Since I never have had very personal feedback from a person in real life (because of my medical conditions that are handicaps) this echoes something I thought about. Advice is only true if you can apply it and this is something I know is fact as I learned this when people should explain something in detail. It is difficult to discover some aspects of writing stories by yourself especially if you write depending mostly on yourself with little help from others. I appreciate help of any kind. Common errors that are explained why this is a good strategy. Books have good advice but it must be meaningful and applied on the spot and if there is critical thinking even better. For instance exposition is a way to bog down the text and should be cut in favor of description whenever possible. Redundancy is present even in parts of speech as I have found with trial and error. IMO this is the sort of help people should ask for in the feedback. Also asking questions is important I will say since I used to work in a school some years ago.


----------



## Reichelina

The fact that there are things that I should control but can't. Or at least weak enough to.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The working mechanics of the human body.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When people give critiques with comments like "some of the sentences are wonky" and don't point out these sentences or offer suggestions.


----------



## midnightpoet

when a popular song ear-worms it's way into your brain while you're trying to craft a poem.  It's not the same as listening to music while you write, it's two forces banging away in your brain. No wonder I have a headache.](*,)


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Not being taken seriously.

For numerous reasons.


----------



## Kevin

"You know you had a booger hanging out the whole time." 

Ah... So you wait until _after. _


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Seeing a hot chick and being unable to capitalize.


----------



## Boofy

When one of your team abandons the game for no reason and even the boosted passive gold isn't enough to save your ancient from collapsing in on itself because nobody pushed/farmed/ganked all Gods-be-damned game. Rrrr. 

If somebody beneath doesn't post about people who insist on talking about video games nobody within a 100 mile radius has played, I will add those people who don't post to my list of annoying things! This is getting a little meta...


----------



## Thaumiel

Nerrrrrds like the above.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Aging.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Adorable people that aren't real.

I would gladly pay the price of black magic to bring drawings to life.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Transitional periods.

Especially awkwardly timed ones.


----------



## Sleepwriter

battery powered lawn tools.


----------



## bdcharles

Oh; oh. You know what really tittles my tattle? The fact that restroom cubicles are only separated by a thin partition that doesn't extend to either floor or ceiling. I mean, is this most private act not safe from the cult of "sharing" and being "social"? Honestly.

I am posting from such a cubicle now and the fellow next to me is having a bowel movement that can best be described as "Gangetic". It is horrible. He'll probably flush and want to wash his hands (assuming he "does that") at the same time as me, so we can talk turds or something. Really, be alone for two seconds, can't you?


----------



## Phil Istine

bdcharles said:


> Oh; oh. You know what really tittles my tattle? The fact that restroom cubicles are only separated by a thin partition that doesn't extend to either floor or ceiling. I mean, is this most private act not safe from the cult of "sharing" and being "social"? Honestly.



Yeah, like how's a guy meant to stop his beer being stolen?


----------



## Sleepwriter

Split shifts normally annoy me, but today it kinda helped me out.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Working your ass off and getting paid just to break the fuck even.


----------



## Boofy

When train ticket prices rocket but the delays are just as frequent. What are the benefits of privatisation again?


----------



## 20oz

I need to masturbate but I'm not allowed. :'(


----------



## bazz cargo

Idiot boss...


----------



## 20oz

I'm sweating my balls off! :concern:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Christian/gospel music.


----------



## escorial

RhythmOvPain said:


> Christian/gospel music.



i use to watch sunlife tv for the family of swaggert all trying to outsing eachother while pop god bless him the sinner gave us his opprtunity to buy his anointed cd...bless em


----------



## Gyarachu

RhythmOvPain said:


> Christian/gospel music.



As a Christian... Amen to that. Amen to that so hard.

Preach it brother.


----------



## Boofy

People who get suckered in to the impulse purchases at the checkout desk ;D


----------



## escorial

Boofy said:


> People who get suckered in to the impulse purchases at the checkout desk ;D




you can never have enough maltesers chocolate bars in the cuboard...


----------



## Gyarachu

Boofy said:


> People who get suckered in to the impulse purchases at the checkout desk ;D



The audacity! =O

It was just the one time, I swear it! It's the only pack of Pokemon cards I own!


----------



## Kevin

Automated interaction.

 A few years ago it was the gas station pumps telling me things... like t.v. commercials giving me advice: "Here's a tip..." 

The latest was at the movie theatre, there was some sort of app you would put on your phone so you could (all) play wii-like games, answer trivia. They made it like a contest where the audience winner wins... something. Then after:  "Okay now Boys and Girls... it's time to put your cellphones away." Like we needed to get that out of our system first before we sit quietly for 90 min. without access? 

 "Audience members who's cell phones flash or otherwise disturb the movie will have them stomped." 
How's that? Like a terrorist on an airplane: "Everyone grab him!"- fists, elbows, choke... It should just be expected. _No, you may not just leave. Give us the g.d. cell phone, or else._



Anyway... no one played the stupid wii-game. The winner was nobody, and nobody paid any attention except me, who was slightly annoyed, slightly bothered that a business would be so stupid as to go with this idea. I know there's a term for it, where you have to justify your existence as a job, you have to do something. Just put up the explosions-screaming and hollering-best scenes at full blast for 20 minutes or so. And then play us the damn movie. Oh, and by the way: You're fired. Someone go get the monkey...


----------



## Boofy

I couldn't help it Gya. You should never volunteer information like that. I might look all fluffy and nice but I am in fact pure, unadulterated puckishness. ;D

Oh, back on topic - When you paint your nails and they all appear to dry perfectly. Two minutes later there's a fingerprint in one. Every damned time.


----------



## Kevin

Finding a hair in your food. And then it stretches out like a spaghetti... no easy *puh-tooey*.


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> Finding a hair your food. And then it stretches out like a spaghetti... no easy *puh-tooey*.


Add to that, if it's a rice dish noticing some of the kernels move.


----------



## Gyarachu

When the the funny scene that acts as the punchline for the movie trailer isn't even in the movie.

Not sure if that's still a problem these days. I think the most recent movie I've seen is Part 2 of The Hobbit.


----------



## Boofy

Gyarachu said:


> When the the funny scene that acts as the punchline for the movie trailer isn't even in the movie.
> 
> Not sure if that's still a problem these days. I think the most recent movie I've seen is Part 2 of The Hobbit.



You are such a casual.

Casuals. Casuals annoy me.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Restaurants that offer deals in the window only to tell you that they don't offer it on the day you finally decide to go in.

I cursed the MANAGER out.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

When you just can't decide what to do today. 

But if someone makes a suggestion- Nah, don't wanna do that. 

What to do, what to do...


----------



## Gyarachu

Boofy said:


> You are such a casual.
> 
> Casuals. Casuals annoy me.



Oh yeah? Well you wanna know what I did today?

I played DOTA. I stayed in my lane all game and only died twice to creeps (once was because I was accidentally controlling the Courier and only realized it after he died). All the while I educated my teammates on how useless wards are and how that money should instead be used to fill your item slots with recipes.

Yeah. Just let that sink in.

(Okay maybe I lied and just Googled a list of things DOTA noobs do. But still, hurts your hardcore little soul, doesn't it?)


----------



## Boofy

Gyarachu said:


> Oh yeah? Well you wanna know what I did today?
> 
> I played DOTA. I stayed in my lane all game and only died twice to creeps (once was because I was accidentally controlling the Courier and only realized it after he died). All the while I educated my teammates on how useless wards are and how that money should instead be used to fill your item slots with recipes.
> 
> Yeah. Just let that sink in.
> 
> (Okay maybe I lied and just Googled a list of things DOTA noobs do. But still, hurts your hardcore little soul, doesn't it?)



Oh, you are a _bad_ person. That's it! I didn't want to have to do this but you've left me no choice. 

.. Gyarachu goes on the list.


----------



## McJibbles

When people are excessively neat and/or have a tendency towards order and rules. All my friends have this trait, and I'll always disrupt their little patterns or organization just to bother them. I like to think that I, like the universe, tend toward entropy.


----------



## Ultraroel

When someone turns on automatic screen rotation on my phone or tablet.
Automatic screen rotation in general.


----------



## bdcharles

It annoys me that I'm away from my computer and struggle to leave more than one sentence crits...

Back tomorrow though


----------



## MzSnowleopard

insomnia


----------



## am_hammy

How often my emotions fluctuate. It's getting old. *sigh*


----------



## Olly Buckle

Not sure if this annoys or pleases me; I spent a day walking round second hand book shops in Hay looking for a copy of "Workshop Receipts" by Sponn. It's an eighteen hundreds gentleman's guide to the new technology with all sorts of interesting stuff in it. I saw lots of other interesting stuff, bought some of it, so it wasn't an entirely wasted day, but I couldn't find what I was looking for. Then when I got back mother in laaw said could I get rid of some old books she had put out, among them was "Workshop receipts".


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When female characters in video-games/anime let out an orgasmic soundbite, whether you jump, bump into a wall, nudge an NPC slightly, get scared or experience any emotion at all, etc. Goodness knows what the neighbours/mother thinks you're up to. Headphones are a must-have for me now.

I know why they do it, it saves on the budget whilst conveying basic human behaviours (I assume), but I'm always hovering over my volume control in case of a sudden influx of questionable noises.


----------



## aurora borealis

People who whine about getting a ticket and act like it wasn't because of them. Obviously, as we all know, it is the police officer's fault that they were going twice the speed limit. ](*,)


----------



## Tired

I would have to say smacking food extremely loud. If someone can't help it, I undertand, but otherwise its just obnoxious.:topsy_turvy:


----------



## bdcharles

Olly Buckle said:


> Not sure if this annoys or pleases me; I spent a day walking round second hand book shops in Hay looking for a copy of "Workshop Receipts" by Sponn. It's an eighteen hundreds gentleman's guide to the new technology with all sorts of interesting stuff in it. I saw lots of other interesting stuff, bought some of it, so it wasn't an entirely wasted day, but I couldn't find what I was looking for. Then when I got back mother in laaw said could I get rid of some old books she had put out, among them was "Workshop receipts".



That should please you greatly. It's like the universe shifted to accommodate your needs.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Everything.


----------



## 20oz

RhythmOvPain said:


> Everything.



That's not enough.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

In news shows where they straighten their 'papers'. Yeah, keep looking fake official ya klutz.

In panel shows where the credits roll and the audience applaud, and you can see the guests just sitting there, not talking under the faded lights. IT'S SO AWKWARD. Why do they show us? Why don't they just cut away? And then when someone does talk to a guest, they do that delayed, "oh, are you talking to me?" head turn, and then they clearly can't hear well over the audience, and lean in, and the person repeats what they said, and get a half-hearted laugh... Then straight back to awkward silence! And the host is just sitting there like a lemon, looking around their set as if to imply "mmm yes, great show. This isn't awkward at all. Ooh look, big lights! interesting." Arrrrrrgh. It kills me. Don't show it!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People with irrational fears.

Flies. The little bastards that fly right in your face and all up in your ear.

Advertisements that promise shit that they know DAMN WELL is not feasible (or even remotely close to accurate).

Digital marketing in general. It's so invasive.

American news articles and programmes; I want to physically and maliciously assault Nancy Grace in such a way as would cause a long, gruesome, and painful death.

The fact that just saying that is enough to have me thrown in jail, but she can continue spouting her ridiculous BULLSHIT until her tits fall off.

Also people who purposely park in such a way as to make it impossible for a person to park legally when there's more than enough space to fit a whole shopping cart inbetween it and the vehicle behind it/in front of it.


----------



## 4xdblack

Ironically, the things that annoy me are people who are easily annoyed.


----------



## Winston

The "truncation" of multi-syllabic words.  Not every word needs to be shortened into one syllable.  The same goes with the over-use of acronyms.  
To be able to convey a thought, one must fully form the said thought, then communicate it properly.  Sloth of intellect should be Dante's Ring 9.5.

"Yo, Brut, Cass... 'Sup?  Seen Jude?"


----------



## dale

overly-sensitive ninnies who demand safe-spaces to conceal their lack of personality.


----------



## bdcharles

Bruno Spatola said:


> In news shows where they straighten their 'papers'. Yeah, keep looking fake official ya klutz.
> 
> In panel shows where the credits roll and the audience applaud, and you can see the guests just sitting there, not talking under the faded lights. IT'S SO AWKWARD. Why do they show us? Why don't they just cut away? And then when someone does talk to a guest, they do that delayed, "oh, are you talking to me?" head turn, and then they clearly can't hear well over the audience, and lean in, and the person repeats what they said, and get a half-hearted laugh... Then straight back to awkward silence! And the host is just sitting there like a lemon, looking around their set as if to imply "mmm yes, great show. This isn't awkward at all. Ooh look, big lights! interesting." Arrrrrrgh. It kills me. Don't show it!



I always wonder what they say. I am desperate to know. It will be something incredibly mild like "Well, that seemed to go quite well, didn't it?" "Yes, haha, yes, not bad, not bad."


----------



## Sleepwriter

When all tests tell you there are no errors, yet when you run the program it stops 3/4 of the way through.


----------



## playerslayer666

I feel so lost in this forum every time I come here. That's kinda annoying......

I know I am a fiction writer but sometimes I feel like I don't really belong here. I don't read books much, never wrote in a journal, am so bad with poetry I sometimes get confused when reading a somewhat sophisticated piece..... Like seriously I have yet to truly understand what is and isn't poetry.

I am not a smart man. I still got a lot of growing up to do and I'm 28 years old. I want to pursue the one talent I excel at, but the truth is I don't know why. I don't know or care where it will lead me. I just want to find my place in the writing world, but am I meant to be a writer? I don't like to do any of the things writers do.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Yahell mail.


----------



## Ultraroel

playerslayer666 said:


> I am not a smart man. I still got a lot of growing up to do and I'm 28 years old. I want to pursue the one talent I excel at, but the truth is I don't know why. I don't know or care where it will lead me. I just want to find my place in the writing world, but am I meant to be a writer? I don't like to do any of the things writers do.




Feels like myself.. A little.
Seems to me you are too busy what is supposed to be and not what actually is.


----------



## 20oz

"Horse blanket" has a whole new meaning to me. :ambivalence:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Sandwiches with a fuckton of meat but two slices of cheese.


----------



## Gyarachu

RhythmOvPain said:


> Sandwiches with a fuckton of meat but two slices of cheese.



Sandwiches without pickles. Seriously, what is even the point?


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Not being able to find my script pieces on this forum is very annoying.


----------



## 20oz

SJWs trying to mold everything to their standards, ideas, etc. Their motto: Fuck original vision and creativity.


----------



## LeeC

Everyone's a SJW with respect to their own perspective. What annoys me is how we can occupy ourselves with varying degrees of frivolous issues, to the exclusion of recognizing how our destabilizing footprint is affecting the world our children will have to get by in. Where's the original vision and creativity in following in the footsteps of those that didn't, or don't want to, know better?


----------



## 20oz

LeeC said:


> Everyone's a SJW with respect to their own perspective.



I'm scared to read the rest. Reading that was like drinking alcohol. I still need the remainder of my brain cells to move my limbs. :'(


----------



## Olly Buckle

People who overtake me because I am going slowly and then slot in front and jam their brakes on as they see the reason for my low speed. 'Raise your vision' is probably one of the best pieces of advice for drivers generally.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I fucking HATE stupid people.


----------



## 20oz

RhythmOvPain said:


> I fucking HATE stupid people.



I resent that. I don't know why I resent that... Actually, what does "resent" mean? Nevermind, I know what it means now: I resent the letters that were sent back. 

What the fuck was I talking about? Oh well, my forgetfulness annoys me.


----------



## Kevin

What does Single Jewish Woman have to do with anything? Second Jesus Windmill... Separate Jimmy Windfall...sexual...Jersey...  waterfall..,


----------



## Winston

Traffic scofflaws.  
Don't roll-through red lights and stop signs.  Don't change three lanes at once.  Don't drive 40mph in the far left highway lane.  Don't drive in my blind spot.  

The list is much longer.  I'd better stop now.


----------



## Olly Buckle

RhythmOvPain said:


> I fucking HATE stupid people.


My mother had a little rhyme to remind us we all seem stupid to someone.

See the happy moron, 
he doesn't give a damn.
I wish I were a moron,
my God, perhaps I am.


----------



## SilverMoon

Pomposity 
_and all hate worthy words that begin with "P"_


----------



## am_hammy

How my best friend (who is supposed to be my best friend as I said) invites me over her parents house tonight and knows when I get out of work and tells me to come over but when I call her, they are in the middle of dinner at a restaurant and doesn't even have the common courtesy to tell me what she's doing and I look like the bad guy if I complain because it's not her fault that they went to two places before settling on a third because the wait was so long.


If I hadn't called her and gone straight to the house, no one would have been there.


*sigh*


----------



## Tired

I am annoyed, irked, baffled... the list goes on, by people who feed off hurting others, or think they are doing the right thing by totally annihilating another person's spirit to live, reputation, etc. 
From personal experience of having been completely derailed, having my reputation shattered, etc, by such a being and having tons of people think you're a maniac because of it... Though I have completely restored myself by now, as the event occurred nearly two years ago. Thank the Lord for his guidance.
Aren't humans lovely? lol


----------



## Ultraroel

I get completely annoyed by people who let their own motivation for <Insert anything> be dictated by other people.
People who take anyone elses remarks too serious. 

I am completely your opposite tired. I find people who take my negative feedback too much to heart annoying.
People who let themselves be crippled by the words of others.. 
People who put themselves in the victim role instead of realizing they are the ones who make choices witin their own limitations.

And I like to scratch that itch.. yes.


----------



## Teb

Drivers who don't think indicators are a useful tool and assume that we automatically know when they are turning.


----------



## Sleepwriter

People making decisions for me, and getting it dead freak'n wrong.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Tired said:


> Aren't humans lovely? lol



Humans are things. 
Humans are annoying. 
Humans are things that annoy me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

PrinzeCharming said:


> Humans are things.
> Humans are annoying.
> Humans are things that annoy me.



Sorry, but I must disagree, humans are not things. 'Things' implies inanimate objects and is not suitable to be applied to living beings. Objectifying human beings, talking of them as objects rather than people, caan lead to such horrific outcomes it should not be done, even in jest.

Rant over.


----------



## The Green Shield

PrinzeCharming said:


> Humans are things.
> Humans are annoying.
> Humans are things that annoy me.


We're not things, we're sentient creatures with two legs, an awkwardly-sized and shaped body, a massive brain in our head and with a slight penchant for doing stupid things sometimes. 

---

Having a stomach virus that puts you in bed for all day. All day of squirts, spitting up, headache, and weakness. 


Being sick sucks.  I think I'm starting to feel a bit better now...


----------



## EACyrianne

People so in love with their own voices that they only ever hear themselves talking and so they never learn a thing.


----------



## Carly Berg

Excellent annoyances listed here!

What annoys me right now is people who use their petty little position of power to push other people around, whether disrespectful comments or worse. It's so funny when they get paybacks. But I guess that's for a different thread.


----------



## Reichelina

Love.


----------



## Sleepwriter

watering the lawn, just to have to cut it by the end of the week.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Retarded kids who will grow up to become sex addicted crack whores and retarded parents who do nothing to prevent it.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

People who say they, "pulled the trigger" on a purchase. Why is anyone trying to make buying something sound badass? Clicking 'add to basket' has to be the least macho thing you can possibly do, so why add this level of hardness? Are you justifying a silly purchase to yourself? "Well, I decided to pull the trigger on a new fabric softener."

Oh, wow. You must be the Clint Eastwood of shopping. You're so cool. Did you squint as you clicked 'go to checkout'? Ooo, I bet you did. You're the daddy.


----------



## Ultraroel

People that express a nostalgia for older periods, not realizing that what they see on TV or videos or what they hear is a terribly romanticized story and actually think they "should have been born in that age." 

People like that make me wanna puke





Bruno Spatola said:


> People who say they, "pulled the trigger" on a purchase. Why is anyone trying to make buying something sound badass? Clicking 'add to basket' has to be the least macho thing you can possibly do, so why add this level of hardness? Are you justifying a silly purchase to yourself? "Well, I decided to pull the trigger on a new fabric softener."





Bruno Spatola said:


> Oh, wow. You must be the Clint Eastwood of shopping. You're so cool. Did you squint as you clicked 'go to checkout'? Ooo, I bet you did. You're the daddy.




Cause it sounds so much more interesting. And well, we all want to sound interesting even if we are not.


----------



## bdcharles

Bruno Spatola said:


> People who say they, "pulled the trigger" on a purchase. Why is anyone trying to make buying something sound badass? Clicking 'add to basket' has to be the least macho thing you can possibly do, so why add this level of hardness? Are you justifying a silly purchase to yourself? "Well, I decided to pull the trigger on a new fabric softener."
> 
> Oh, wow. You must be the Clint Eastwood of shopping. You're so cool. Did you squint as you clicked 'go to checkout'? Ooo, I bet you did. You're the daddy.



That's right up there with "sales ninja".


----------



## Terry D

Selfies. Get over yourself. You are not that interesting. And no, the cigarette hanging out of your mouth and the scowl on your face doesn't make you any more interesting. It just tells me that you stink and may be constipated.


----------



## aj47

#Texit


----------



## aj47

To PiP and Phil Istine .... despite the cutesy name, #Texit is no laughing matter, any more than #Brexit is.  You probably think it's amusing because it's Someone Else, but I happen to live here. 

People have tried secession before in this country (and failed) but emboldened by #Brexit, the movement is building. My facebook feed is full of it.


----------



## Phil Istine

astroannie said:


> To PiP and Phil Istine .... despite the cutesy name, #Texit is no laughing matter, any more than #Brexit is.  You probably think it's amusing because it's Someone Else, but I happen to live here.
> 
> People have tried secession before in this country (and failed) but emboldened by #Brexit, the movement is building. My facebook feed is full of it.



I wasn't aware that Texit was an issue.  I responded so because I thought you were making a joke about Brexit.


----------



## aj47

No, people have talked about Texas secession ... for years.  Now it has a hashtag.  Rick Perry and Ted Cruz (if you've heard of either) are from Texas.  We do have the whackjobs here to make this happen and seeing people whom I thought knew better pulled into this is distressing.


----------



## Phil Istine

astroannie said:


> No, people have talked about Texas secession ... for years.  Now it has a hashtag.  Rick Perry and Ted Cruz (if you've heard of either) are from Texas.  We do have the whackjobs here to make this happen and seeing people whom I thought knew better pulled into this is distressing.



I've heard of Cruz due to the recent electioneering, but both Perry and the call for Texas' secession are new to me.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Those two guys in that movie Dumb and Dumber. I wouldn't want to be stuck in a truck with those guys. :rofl:


----------



## The Green Shield

Y'know, I never talked at all about the city I came from -- mostly because I was taught never to reveal my location and thought revealing my city's name would be bad. But finally, for the first time ever...I feel like I need to do it.


I'm worried. Basically, in my city a white officer shot a black teen and now everyone's worried that what happened in Ferguson could happen here. Suffice to say, within the next year...if you read on the news of a little town in the Deep South going to Hell...


...That's where I am.

So yeah, I'm afraid.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Got a new router to replace the dead one, only to find out there is an internet outage that is estimated to be repaired tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

The Green Shield said:


> Y'know, I never talked at all about the city I came from -- mostly because I was taught never to reveal my location and thought revealing my city's name would be bad. But finally, for the first time ever...I feel like I need to do it.
> 
> 
> I'm worried. Basically, in my city a white officer shot a black teen and now everyone's worried that what happened in Ferguson could happen here. Suffice to say, within the next year...if you read on the news of a little town in the Deep South going to Hell...
> 
> 
> ...That's where I am.
> 
> So yeah, I'm afraid.




If it helps, Greenie, I'm from Baltimore where we had our own infamous riot. I'm not going to say don't be concerned but they tended to riot within their own neighborhoods. 

They just cleared the driver who had the worst charges. It was a judges decision; he requested he didn't want a jury. People were outraged to be sure but they didn't get violent. Fingers crossed everything will be okay where you live.


----------



## dither

Cool young dudes ( arse-holes ) who put their feet on the seat in front at the back of the bus.

Ladettes,  god what  aberrations they are. Who are they trying to kid and what IS their point?

The wipes of those young dudes who use their mobile phones, conducting very personal conversations, in earshot of everyone else.

And those damned fish-wives who ride my bus every night.

Apart from that, nothing really. Aren't i the easiest person in the world to get along with.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Being strongarmed into making a change.

Did it again. Tbis way more than a annoyance, it pisses me off!


----------



## Ultraroel

dither said:


> Cool young dudes ( arse-holes ) who put their feet on the seat in front at the back of the bus.



I'm almost 2meters tall. I have to double my knees against the back of the seat to fit in. 
Or people will have to find a way past my legs..


In that sense. People who play games on smartphone with sound on.
Or people who use their smartphone to listen to music on speaker


----------



## 20oz

I can't seem to memorize the title Mysterious Skin. I don't know why and it's so annoying. Sometimes I think it's called Beautiful Skin or Beautiful Creatures or whatever. :disturbed:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Assholes who DC on BO3 Zombies and disrupt a late-level game like little bitches because they suck and keep going down.


----------



## LeeC

Yesterday, making my way across the parking area on my canes, a person whipped in almost hitting me, screeched to a stop in a handicap parking slot, and ran into the store. Obviously their handicap wasn't physical ;-) 

Anyway, probably the reason I noticed this meme today.


----------



## bluemidget

A clueless and lacklustre England side getting knocked out of another tournament. Overpaid prima donnas the lot of 'em!!


----------



## 20oz

Doing my work, thinking 20 minutes passed by. Nope. I was working for 5 minutes! :culpability:


----------



## Gyarachu

Harkening back to my video games days, I HATED (and am still annoyed by when I see a relevant ad) the graphics race. So much money and effort put into making the most realistic graphics at the expense of more important elements, as if realistic graphics have much of anything to do with immersion. And speaking from personal experience, they don't.

The most immersive video game experiences I've ever had came from the early days of WoW, Pokemon, and Final Fantasy X. Yeah. Immersion is created by story and tone. All graphics need do is contribute to that.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

And the forum won't give me a page 2 so I can see the rest.


----------



## Reichelina

Feeling hungry when you ought to diet.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Miscalculating my chip to hummus ratio.


----------



## jasrow

the phrase "bye, Felicia"


----------



## Olly Buckle

When my computer forgets my WF password for *NO REASON* and it takes all my free time just getting back in, bye stuff I must do.


----------



## Blue

Seeing people who you used to like, especially in sports, become cocky a**holes.


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> When my computer forgets my WF password for *NO REASON* and it takes all my free time just getting back in, bye stuff I must do.


Getting the idea from a meme, I make all my passwords "iforget"

What annoys me is I forget I did so.


----------



## midnightpoet

Suffering (as I do) from C.B.M.S. (Chronic Bad Memory Syndrome).


----------



## Sleepwriter

Olly Buckle said:


> When my computer forgets my WF password for *NO REASON* and it takes all my free time just getting back in, bye stuff I must do.




I have been known to make my password the make and model number of my router.


----------



## The Green Shield

That despite me...

#1- Getting a 3.4 GPA in college.
#2- Writing and submitting a grant for my local museum.
#3- Writing extensive papers in college, getting good grades and remarks from the professors.
#4- Establishing a reputation as a hard worker.
#5- Scoring a pretty awesome job.

I still fail at basic math. >:[


----------



## Sleepwriter

hiring someone to give the AC unit a maintenance check, only to get home and see they didn't look at the filter or notice that the motor was squealing when it turned on.


----------



## Ultraroel

When I made a conscious decision to not go somewhere, but I still get taken by the fear that I am missing out...


----------



## Ariel

The Green Shield said:


> That despite me...
> 
> #1- Getting a 3.4 GPA in college.
> #2- Writing and submitting a grant for my local museum.
> #3- Writing extensive papers in college, getting good grades and remarks from the professors.
> #4- Establishing a reputation as a hard worker.
> #5- Scoring a pretty awesome job.
> 
> I still fail at basic math. >:[


I have the same problem. Numbers transpose themselves for me. It never made sense to me how my work would be counted as wrong but my answer was right. Then I read an article about numbers dyslexia.


----------



## 20oz

The Green Shield said:


> That despite me...
> 
> #1- Getting a 3.4 GPA in college.
> #2- Writing and submitting a grant for my local museum.
> #3- Writing extensive papers in college, getting good grades and remarks from the professors.
> #4- Establishing a reputation as a hard worker.
> #5- Scoring a pretty awesome job.
> 
> I still fail at basic math. >:[



You just reminded me of something. It annoys me when I think about it. 

When I was in college, my professor knew how to do the math but couldn't do the writing. I was getting 100% on each test because she was copying the questions from the textbook we were using but only changed the figures. But she didn't do that with the final exam. She made up her _own_ questions. Her wording was... ambiguous. I basically had to guess at how she wanted me to solve her questions.

In the end, I got an 86%.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Skoda Fabia that overtook me approaching the roundabout at the end of the Lamberhurst by-pass, then chopped in front of me and braked hard. I was doing 70, the speed limit on dual carriage way, he must have come up behind me at at least 90. Then when we get round the roundabout onto single carriageway he went 15 to 20 mph under the limit. It was so tempting to drive six inches from his back with my headlights on full and pulled out a bit so they reflected in his wing mirror, the virtuous feeling of not doing so was not compensation for the satisfaction it would have given me, just safer.


----------



## Terry D

Mysticism. Astrology. Numerology. All that New-Age crap. It's a refuge for people who are too stupid, or too lazy to understand that we don't need magic to explain how the universe works. That's not a denial of God, just a way of saying His universe was built in a way we can understand -- He used rules (the laws of physics) not magic.


----------



## LeeC

Terry D said:


> Mysticism. Astrology. Numerology. All that New-Age crap. It's a refuge for people who are too stupid, or too lazy to understand that we don't need magic to explain how the universe works. That's not a denial of God, just a way of saying His universe was built in a way we can understand -- He used rules (the laws of physics) not magic.


ditto - part of what I call the human bubble

"_A human being is part of a whole, called by us the Universe, a part limited in time and space. He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings, as something separated from the rest - a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and ...to affection for a few persons nearest us. Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circles of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty._" ~ Albert Einstein


----------



## Ultraroel

Religious people that can't keep their religious points of view to themselves.


----------



## Blue

Rain


----------



## bdcharles

LeeC said:


> Getting the idea from a meme, I make all my passwords "iforget"
> 
> What annoys me is I forget I did so.



My dad's password was always my sister's birthday. Never forgot a password. Frequently forgot sister's birthday. Nice one dad.



Sleepwriter said:


> I have been known to make my password the make and model number of my router.



What kind of router are you running?


----------



## Sleepwriter

bdcharles said:


> What kind of router are you running?



The visible network one is a belkin.


----------



## Olly Buckle

LeeC said:


> Getting the idea from a meme, I make all my passwords "iforget"
> 
> What annoys me is I forget I did so.



If you maake your password 'Incorrect password' the computer will remind you of it every time you get it wrong


----------



## MzSnowleopard

right-fighters, especially when they're wrong.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who offer you stuff and do nice things for you and then hold it against you delusionally.


----------



## Sleepwriter

RhythmOvPain said:


> People who offer you stuff and do nice things for you and then hold it against you delusionally.




You must know my first ex wife's father.


----------



## Terry D

People, especially those who think of themselves as writers, who use the word 'prolly' when they mean 'probably'. You know that makes you sound like a four-year-old don't you?


----------



## Ultraroel

I never thought I would, as my name is 4 letters long.. But people who call me Roll or Ro'el or Rou. It's Roel [Rule], if you've met me several times, try to pronounce it correct.
I am trying to pronounce yours correct as well. (I live in Bulgaria where the name is not common at all.. but I find it very annoying I'm such an ass)


----------



## Kevin

People, especially writers.


----------



## Kevin

We should have a thread "Smack the last person before you."  Terry, I was just kidding. You forgot the 'they' in them.


----------



## Terry D

Kevin said:


> We should have a thread "Smack the last person before you."  Terry, I was just kidding. You forgot the 'they' in them.




I don't know what you are talking about, Kevin. (post edit to change 'them' to 'they')


----------



## Schrody

Ultraroel said:


> I never thought I would, as my name is 4 letters long.. But people who call me Roll or Ro'el or Rou. It's Roel [Rule], if you've met me several times, try to pronounce it correct.
> I am trying to pronounce yours correct as well. (I live in Bulgaria where the name is not common at all.. but I find it very annoying I'm such an ass)



Thank God my name's international and easily pronounceable...


----------



## LeeC

To me it's annoying when WF is used to promote artificial realities. Isn't there more than enough of such already on the internet. At the same time, across the internet, I personally find it humorous seeing seeming Native American names employed to imply wisdom. I remember times when there were signs in windows that said, "No Dogs, No Injuns." Together with verging on just another social media site, it seems to me WF is losing it's appeal to serious writers determined to improve. There're some exceptions still, but ...

On the plus side, there are many more looking for social interaction, so I guess it helps membership numbers.

Life's cycles eh, different strokes .. and all that, time for another nap. 

Take care


----------



## Ultraroel

When people ask me if the can 'borrow'  money, but in the end mean 'to give'  them money and I have to chase them for weeks to get it back.
I just had 2 people in a row and now I remember why I never borrowed money to people.

I myself will return money or goods the moment I have it..


----------



## Olly Buckle

My right thumb nail is coming off, I am not sure what I did, pinched it I think, but it is the one I use all the time for killing slugs, dead heading flowers, opening things, all that sort of stuff.


----------



## The Green Shield

Super pissed at all my electronics.


*X-Box One:*
Once I figured out you could buy games digitally from the X-Box One game store, I did exactly that, buying games from there rather than the physical copies. Well now today everything is lagging: apps take way too long to load and the three new games I bought from the store take a stupidly long time to install, stopping here and there. I just wanted to play _Mirror's Edge_ and the first two seasons of _The Walking Dead_.


*iPad*
If that weren't enough, the internet on my iPad is now wonky. Pages take too long to load. The connection on my laptop is very poor in my room so I hardly use it, and now I'm forced to use my laptop in the same room as the router to get to the internet.


Why are all the electronics falling apart around me?!!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Movies that cost MILLIONS OF DOLLARS and are completely fucking retarded.


----------



## LeeC

I don't get annoyed by much anymore, as there's so much in this world that's objectionable that I try to avoid what I can. I don't even answer the phone unless it's someone I want to talk to. 

Having to get involved with social media for branding purposes, brings some of those annoyances home. I don't mean posts that I don't like, because I can ignore/mute them. It's the parasites looking for new blood that spawn like mosquitoes on social media. 

When I've buy a book from Lulu or Amazon, or even subscribe to National Geographic kids magazine for my grandson, I know they'll send me loads of promotional emails afterwards. That I can relegate to junk mail on my black list. No biggie.

There are many many thousands of parasites on social media though, that "somehow" get your email address. I've been contacted by dubious publishers, so called editors, book promotional services, re-tweeting services, not to mention scams of all kinds. The black list in my email client is growing exponentially. Today I got a half dozen or so emails for breast implants. I wouldn't call that targeting potential customers. 

Life in the sardine can with fungi growing, I suppose. Maybe I should look at it from an ecological view, where fungi is a necessary life form.


----------



## Ultraroel

People of age that have to do their groceries right when everyone needs to work and is buying breakfast and then cut in line to slowly deal with the cashier.

They have all day! Please just wait till 09:30 has passed and everyone is at work.


----------



## Terry D

People who get annoyed with others because of their own poor time management skills.


----------



## aj47

Terry D said:


> People who get annoyed with others because of their own poor time management skills.



Yes, my offspring tend to do this. The project may be due tomorrow, but you knew about it for a week--why didn't you mention something about needing a poster board prior to now?

Today, I'm annoyed with folks who cannot follow instructions.


----------



## Ultraroel

Instructions is a synonym for guidelines yes?


----------



## aj47

Ultraroel said:


> Instructions is a synonym for guidelines yes?



Yes, but generally instructions are seen as more specific and guidelines as more general.  Also, sometimes people use the word *directions*.


----------



## bdcharles

Horrible children. Bleaurgh.


----------



## midnightpoet

Parking lot designers who insist on putting tall bushes by exits so you can't see oncoming traffic - take your foot off the brake, creep forward, crane your neck...

also people in big trucks/suv's who drive up beside you on the exit and you can't see for them...

especially happens in mall or strip shopping lots.


----------



## aj47

.... being trolled.  Dayum, I need to put away my keyboard.


----------



## LeeC

Yes, trolls can be a pain Annie, trying to inflict their pain a ignorance on others. All part of the human condition. 

What annoys me is that this is supposed to be in good part a writers' site, I'm assuming. Those serious about broadening their understanding of writing would, I think, be interested in all perspectives. Am-hammy did an exceptional job of interviewing a publisher who is also an accomplished writer, yet only two people (myself and one other) posted acknowledgements of the effort hammy went to, or that of the interviewee. 

Of course it struck a chord with me, knowing the person, so I'll just get back to my own work. I'm still learning how much time and effort it takes to accomplish anything writing-wise, beyond amusing myself.


----------



## JustRob

People who go on about it being _gloriously_ hot. It's just too damned hot.



Terry D said:


> People who get annoyed with others because of their own poor time management skills.



Well, if you'd posted that today instead of yesterday I could have responded sooner.


----------



## 20oz

Living in Mosquito Land!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Unexplained irrationalities from the normally rational



JustRob said:


> Well, if you'd posted that today instead of yesterday I could have responded sooner.



You could have responded earlier if he posted later???


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Absurdly false advertising


----------



## Schrody

RhythmOvPain said:


> Absurdly false advertising



"Wow, I'm such an idiot, I can't even slice a tomato.. wait, what's this? A new knife? Wow, I can slice like a normal human being! My life just got its purpose back!" or something like:

"Yes Janey, Nutella IS a perfect, balanced breakfast your child needs to grow strong and healthy!" or

"Eat this yogurt and you'll poop like a bird, and lose weight by doing nothing!"


----------



## RhythmOvPain

"I make $463/$1324/$10,000 a week from my couch!"


----------



## lvcabbie

Getting a new version of software and having to go through all the old stuff to bring it up to date.

I was told a new version of Mozilla Firefox was available, so, as it's been my primary browser for several years, I went ahead and downloaded it.

It didn't automatically bring forward all my bookmarks and passwords! It's been a pain in you-know-where trying to get them all back.


----------



## Pluralized

Remembering the hundreds of passwords swirling around in my online life is rather annoying. There are email passwords, bank and shopping sites, forum sites, horoscopes & porn (not really), etcetera. Not to mention my job, with all of our mandatory ethics training, health insurance sites, investment sites, employee stock management sites, VPN, the main server, my alarm code, and my employee number, it's a wonder I am not in a constant state of befuddlement. 

I would write them all down somewhere, but that would be too easy. And the ne'erdowells might get their hands on my sensitive information! Ne'erdowells, dammit!


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay

With working the last two years at a retail store, I think I can now confidently say that People annoy me.


----------



## Sonata

lvcabbie said:


> Getting a new version of software and having to go through all the old stuff to bring it up to date.
> 
> I was told a new version of Mozilla Firefox was available, so, as it's been my primary browser for several years, I went ahead and downloaded it.
> 
> It didn't automatically bring forward all my bookmarks and passwords! It's been a pain in you-know-where trying to get them all back.



If you had the Firefox Add-on Xmarks, every time there is a new version of Firefox it will all come back as before.  

Incidentally although I keep Firefox up to date with all new versions [same with Mozilla Thunderbird] I still use the FF "Classic theme" because I prefer it.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Cars that are loud as SHIT but accelerate at 5 miles per minute on the speedo.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Scientists. 

No, scratch that. Anyone who enjoys feeling smart and correcting other people.

In the same vein, people who question your intelligence when you disagree with them.


----------



## aj47

... that reminds me.  People who give equal weight to opinions and facts.  Um, no.  Sometimes, opinions are at odds with facts.  You can believe the earth is flat all day long, and it will be your opinion, but it will also be wrong.


----------



## Kevin

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Scientists.
> 
> No, scratch that. Anyone who enjoys feeling smart and correcting other people.
> 
> In the same vein, people who question your intelligence when you disagree with them.


you can't 'enjoy' something you feel. You can like it, but enjoyment is already a feeling.


----------



## LeeC

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Scientists.
> 
> No, scratch that. Anyone who enjoys feeling smart and correcting other people.
> 
> In the same vein, people who question your intelligence when you disagree with them.


Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition


----------



## Kevin

Oh, I can see some people are just in denial...


----------



## dither

Another story in the news had maddened me and i don't know how to tweet  although 140 _wouldn't _be enough. ARGHHH!!!


----------



## aurora borealis

People who feel the need to give you advice on things that you obviously know how to do by yourself without any help.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When folks in Hollywood decide to take a good show and make an episode a musical. Don't get me wrong- the episode on Buffy worked. Next up... Supergirl / Flash cross-over musical.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Working myself to death for pocket change.


----------



## midnightpoet

RhythmOvPain said:


> Working myself to death for pocket change.



Don't know what kind of work you're in, but I spent nearly forty years in the corporate wars and I understand.  It may sound like whining or sour grapes sometimes, but does seem like the less competent at your job, the higher you go in the organization.  It is frustrating, especially (like me) you see the company going down the tubes and some manager type insists we're the best there is - six months later, they outsource, offshore and sell out.  Wish you luck.


----------



## LeeC

RhythmOvPain said:


> Working myself to death for pocket change.


Wait till you're long retired and like so many have to make choices between essentials. 

Something that annoys me is how resistant we are to stop using fossil fuels. One hinderance is the legions of Joe and Jane Schmoes that earn meager wages in the fossil fuel industries, and vote their pocketbooks because they are fearful of being out of work. We're being played by big money as always.

Did you know that one CEOs annual salary could pay for retraining coal miners to be solar technicians. You're not going to see that initiative in major media or the corrupt halls of government anytime soon.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Morons who promote 'Nuclear' as 'Carbon free'. The radioactive byproducts need attention for a very long time, a half life is only the time in which half of it decays, it is still radioactive, and human societies are not that stable. 'The Reich that will  last a thousand years' lasted uder thirty, the Romans made a couple of thousand, but only if you include Byzantium and discount the change from Republic to Empire and the various civil wars. We are even more unstable than the isotopes we are producing.


----------



## Kevin

Piece of food stuck to my face and I don't feel it. Don't know if it's brain damage or natural decay but I find it hard to pick up a penny-- have to eat with a napkin constantly at the wipe because the small things like sensitivity in feeling things like I think I used be able have gone away. That's annoying...


----------



## Kevin

Business at the highest levels is all about live for today, forget about tomorrow (it will take care of itself).


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who can't realize they've lost and continue to allow me to drill them.


----------



## ned

as a child, I used to love the television show MASH - you know, the wit of Hawkeye's one-liners
 and the ironic humour of having those who mend among those who destroy.
but I saw part of an episode recently, and I was so horrified that I had to switch the television off.
someone, probably some media executive with pie-charts of ratings and sponsor's logos for brains, had
inserted canned laughter at every supposed funny line - my god, it's as if the viewer is so stupid, they need 
to be advised when something is amusing - 

am I annoyed? - 
I would like to dress up a surgeon, strap that executive to an operating table and torture them to death, 
while giant speakers blare out canned laughter at every fresh laceration and cry of pain - 
then, we might be even!


----------



## Deleted member 56686

It might have been from the first season. Some of the early MASH episodes did use canned laughter. The show got a lot better when Hunnicutt and Colonel Potter arrived on the scene.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

mrmustard615 said:


> It might have been from the first season. Some of the early MASH episodes did use canned laughter. The show got a lot better when Hunnicutt and Colonel Potter arrived on the scene.



First three seasons > entire show combined.


----------



## ned

after research, I discovered that there are American and International versions of Mash - 
and, due to the modern digital multi-channel format, I guess, the American version has raised its ugly head this side of the pond.

from wikipedia
The laugh track is also omitted from some international and syndicated  airings of the show; on one occasion during an airing in the UK, the  laugh track was accidentally left on, and viewers expressed their  displeasure, an apology from the network for the "technical difficulty"  was later released. UK DVD critics speak poorly of the laugh track,  stating "canned laughter is intrusive at the best of times, but with a  programme like _M*A*S*H_, it's downright unbearable."[SUP][24]
[/SUP]
hear. hear!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

If you buy the DVD box set you can just turn the ish off.


----------



## escorial

woman who never have an orgasim..i've met a few


----------



## Schrody

Oh God, MASH, haven't watched it in ages!


----------



## ned

better still - if I buy the rights to the series and every DVD, video and recording of MASH ever made,
I could wipe out the canned laughter for ever! Ha ha ha ha ha ha!

you can just turn the ish off?
you've got to wonder - what sort of a person would choose to leave it on...


----------



## Phil Istine

I'm sitting here visualising a can of mashed laughter.


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> woman who never have an orgasim..i've met a few


How could you possibly know? Some people are turned on by things you would never guess and they would never admit.


----------



## aj47

escorial said:


> woman who never have an orgasim..i've met a few



I've been on medication that caused me to not have them.  It is definitely annoying.


----------



## alanmt

being micromanaged


----------



## Kevin

Well hell, Alan, if you wanted to be your own boss 'never shoulda got married then...


----------



## The Green Shield

That _is_ a perk of not being married; you get to be your own boss. Marriage, you have to compromise with your spouse, as he/she may not like living in a pigsty.


----------



## Kevin

astroannie said:


> I've been on medication that caused me to not have them.  It is definitely annoying.


I guess that's legit. Otherwise, it would be "...nope, nope, that's where I draw the line, Ma'am. That's right, put your things back on, and you'll have to go. And no, there's no refunds."


----------



## aj47

People who deliberately misspell Microsoft (or other brand) because they don't like it on technical forums.  Micro$oft, Mickeysoft, etc. Makes it difficult to do searches when you want to solve an issue involving whatever it is.  These are exactly the messages you want to find.... the guys who are having trouble with it, but you can't because they're venting their frustration by playground name-calling.


----------



## stevesh

astroannie said:


> People who deliberately misspell Microsoft (or other brand) because they don't like it on technical forums.  Micro$oft, Mickeysoft, etc. Makes it difficult to do searches when you want to solve an issue involving whatever it is.  These are exactly the messages you want to find.... the guys who are having trouble with it, but you can't because they're venting their frustration by playground name-calling.



_Very_ annoying, in any context. You see it a lot in politics (the Drumpf/Trump thing went on way too long) and I visit a couple of forums where Democrats are always Demonrats. Tiresome.


----------



## The Green Shield

It's childish behavior, really. Or they deliberately don't capitalize proper nouns. It doesn't make you look rebellious, it makes you look stupid. I'm more forgiving if it's an honest mistake/the poster's not really good at the English language (it's a bitch to learn, I will admit) but when someone who _should_ know the English language and grammar doesn't use it...


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> Well hell, Alan, if you wanted to be your own boss 'never shoulda got married then...


From the mouths of babes .... :rofl:


----------



## LeeC

astroannie said:


> People who deliberately misspell Microsoft (or other brand) because they don't like it on technical forums.  Micro$oft, Mickeysoft, etc. Makes it difficult to do searches when you want to solve an issue involving whatever it is.  These are exactly the messages you want to find.... the guys who are having trouble with it, but you can't because they're venting their frustration by playground name-calling.


From the mouth of someone regressing in mental development, "Microslop would rule the world if they produced vacuum cleaners."


----------



## midnightpoet

When someone cuts in front of me on the freeway then immediately takes the exit. Couldn't wait behind me, no. I usually honk several times, not that it probably does any good.


----------



## LeeC

midnightpoet said:


> When someone cuts in front of me on the freeway then immediately takes the exit. Couldn't wait behind me, no. I usually honk several times, not that it probably does any good.


This sort of thing still irritates me a bit, but these days I back off and hope they'll kill themselves elsewhere. Had some unnerving experiences with road rage in years past, one with a guy waving his gun out the window. He quickly took of thankfully, when he saw the wife on her cell phone. Yes, she'd dialed 911, but her cell phone didn't yet have a camera built in to take his picture. 

If I want to be brave, I'll do something meaningful like go stand with the Sioux against the oil pipeline the greedy oil executives and paid off government lackeys are trying to bulldoze through.


----------



## Galivanting

people who go to shows and get spots up front by the stage and proceed to try and hold on conversations throughout songs by yelling at each other because of course right next to the ****ing musician is where to do that


----------



## midnightpoet

Is it just me, or are there more idiots per capata roaming around than there used to be?:grin:
Just the ones staring at their cellphones running into things are bad enough.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

If I owned a gun at any time in the past four years, I would be a mass murderer by now.


----------



## Kevin

"Solient Green began as a cottage industry." 
Shit. I wish I'd gotten in.


----------



## Blade

midnightpoet said:


> Is it just me, or are there more idiots per capata roaming around than there used to be?:grin:
> Just the ones staring at their cellphones running into things are bad enough.



I think there are just as many as ever it just that technology has a way of exposing them. :-k I can remember the times when you would never see people walking around with wires hanging out of their ears.:eagerness:


----------



## Olly Buckle

Blade said:


> I think there are just as many as ever it just that technology has a way of exposing them. :-k I can remember the times when you would never see people walking around with wires hanging out of their ears.:eagerness:



On the other hand you could tell the nutters, they were the ones talking to themselves; Now talking to themself just means they are on the phone and you didn't spot the 'phones; unless they are nutters of course.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Olly Buckle said:


> On the other hand you could tell the nutters, they were the ones talking to themselves; Now talking to themself just means they are on the phone and you didn't spot the 'phones; unless they are nutters of course.




I dont mind the ones talking to themselves. Its when they involve me is the problem.


----------



## The Green Shield

That despite my desire to make my YouTube channel merely be a hobby of mine, my ego demands that I aspire to be something greater, like be the next Tobuscus or PewDiePie or something like that. I really hate it when my ego does that. Can't it just shut up and let me do my own thing?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sleepwriter said:


> I dont mind the ones talking to themselves. Its when they involve me is the problem.



My missus hates it, I engage with them. As I see it the drop outs at the bottom of society are no threat, it is the people at the top who have the means and the desire to screw people over.


----------



## stevesh

"Wishing you a belated Happy Birthday!" Well, no. It's your wish that's belated, not the birthday, unless someone has figured out how to stop time. Better, I think: "Happy Birthday! (Sorry I'm late.)" A small thing, but most things that annoy me are.


----------



## Winston

People write off criminal, immoral behavior because of some perceived "good deeds" the perpetrator has performed.

In the early 1930's, many gave Mussolini a pass because "...well, at least the trains are running on time."

Folks that have such low standards are a danger to a free society.


----------



## LeeC

Winston said:


> People write off criminal, immoral behavior because of some perceived "good deeds" the perpetrator has performed.
> 
> In the early 1930's, many gave Mussolini a pass because "...well, at least the trains are running on time."
> 
> Folks that have such low standards are a danger to a free society.


And too many today are giving our corporate leaders a pass, like those in the fossil fuel, agribusiness, and pharmaceutical industries, even aiding them like corrupt politicians. It's the Joe and Jane Schmo that're getting bled dry, and their habitat trashed. Too many wannabes I guess. 

Do you know that the salaries of the "executives" would pay to retrain the manipulated workers in more sustainable jobs. e.g. the pay of coal executives would cover miners being retrained as solar technicians, and there'd be enough left over to help the miner's children with higher education. What's so free or moral about a pyramid economic model?


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Green Shield said:


> That despite my desire to make my YouTube channel merely be a hobby of mine, my ego demands that I aspire to be something greater, like be the next Tobuscus or PewDiePie or something like that. I really hate it when my ego does that. Can't it just shut up and let me do my own thing?



Tell it you will never be a successful 'another' anyone, they were the ones successful at that and there won't be a 'next' in that sense. Success is always original, your *only* chance of being the next success is if you do your own thing. power to your elbow man.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Lauren Daigle and everyone who sounds like her.

ESPECIALLY ADELE.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I seriously can't understand peoples' fascination with generic, poorly written music being sung badly.


----------



## aj47

Steroids.  Apparently, they cause me to be energized and wakeful.  And I am out of pills now, so I will hit the proverbial wall when this one is done. I did not ask to be awake at 2:mumble in the blessed AM when I can't even play on the guitar because the rest of everyone is asleep.  It's nearly six now and, while I've been productive (even during the 15 minutes my internet was down to the house--I synced my calendar app on my tablet) but dayum.  

So what's going to happen, without another day of pills will be naps.  During prime guitar-practice time. Bargleflickle.


----------



## Sleepwriter

I wont call it writers bkock, because im putting words down, but they are not floating my boat either.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Sleepwriter said:


> I wont call it writers bkock, because im putting words down, but they are not floating my boat either.



I believe the technical term is "uninspired writing."


----------



## cinderblock

I recently received a shockingly positive review from Publishers Weekly, and I told some folks I knew, and some of them congratulated me, and even though these same people will never read my book, now two of them are coming to me to review their college papers for them... and one person is asking if I could write her cover letter for her.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who don't answer the fucking door.


----------



## Winston

Politics. 
 In general, and in it's entirety.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The way hedgerows are treated. They get cut with a rotary slasher on the back of a tractor. This is non-discriminatory, so some things dominate, such as brambles, ash trees and briars, rather than the thorn or hazel that is the backbone of most traditional hedges round here. One  could argue that this leads to a diversity of species, unfortunately these other species on their own and simply slashed make poor hedges, gaps develop, fencing becomes necessary to contain stock and ‘if you are going to do it do it properly’. The hedge disappears and a fence takes its place.
Hedging is hard work, especially as it is a winter job done when things are dormant, but done well it will account for the different properties of bushes and trees, cutting and laying them to provide a good barrier. They say you can get a good idea of a hedge’s age by counting the mature species growing in it, fifty years for each, some have fifteen or twenty. That is too venerable to be simply slashed off level by machine.


----------



## Kevin

Loud engines for no reason.


----------



## The Green Shield

Roaches. Just fucking roaches. What's the point of them? If you believe in a god, then that God was clearly smoking when he/she/it made them. Small jittery little... that dart around, seemingly only a torso with legs and worse: they can survive several days without a head as I once learned to my gruesome horror as a child.

Today I discovered one in the coffee making machine and had to spend the last half hour scrubbing it down and then rinsing the soap off because apparently soap is difficult to get out from those machines. Three wet rags later and I only now am able to make coffee and I can only hope it isn't soapy coffee.

All this over a goddamned roach. Remind me why they're _so important to the ecosystem_??


----------



## Olly Buckle

Roaches make you doubt? They are handy little things that clean up; try researching ichneumen flies, yuck.


----------



## Kevin

Roaches? You mean those little bugs that overwhelmed my first apartment (and the entire complex) leaving little brown 'bits' everywhere stuck to the cabinets and walls? And there was an odor... Oh, how I dreamed of Argentine ants to come and clean them out. Ants: now there is a cleaner. Good for termites as well.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

People who use archaic English phrases like, "Would that it were," without any irony. It just sounds like alien speak in a modern context!


----------



## Sonata

Rats.  Especially the two that bit me.


----------



## Kevin

Wood... that it were. Yes, splinters. Especially under the fingernails. Ouch.


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> Wood... that it were. Yes, splinters. Especially under the fingernails. Ouch.


That's my tree friends getting back at humans


----------



## Ultraroel

The "new" popculture that has been growing and growing among the youth. Repeating the same jokes over and over again, even when the first wasn't funny. 

Example: Camouflaged clothes - "Look a floating head" - The first time is funny, the second it already gets sad.
I think that's the thing of the internet... Anyone can try to be funny nowadays and people like to hear the same jokes..
It makes me sad, sad sad..
Or people who post, wear or have things with: 
Keep calm & ..

What about you Keep calm and kill yourself..


----------



## Sonata

Those battery-powered bicycles.  Actually I do not know what annoys me most, the way the kids that ride them buzz around as fast as they can without looking, and believe me, those things go fast, or the idiot parents who buy them but do not bother to buy lights for them.  Or maybe they do have lights but the kids do not bother to switch them on.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Ultraroel said:


> It makes me sad, sad sad..
> Or people who post, wear or have things with:
> Keep calm & ..
> 
> What about you Keep calm and kill yourself..



Meme culture and the art of ramming punchlines gracelessly really bugs me, too, but I am glad that people who aren't funny now have a means to act like they are. Now, instead of trying to think of a joke and failing, because they have no originality, they can scour their meme folders for a picture someone else made that slightly fits whatever conversation they otherwise would have been left out of, include themselves artificially, and, often, receive laughs and kudos in return, despite the fact that an amoeba could probably be taught to copy and paste as well. But, you know what, that's okay. Anything that brings people together is good, even if it annoys originality snobs like us! 

-

Thing that annoys me: When people smoking a cigarette have a coughing fit, and don't bother removing it from their mouth. They just huff and splutter like frigging Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. I gots no sympathy for bronchial self-harmers.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

The half-assed Disney/Pixar standard of animation.


----------



## Terry D

The crap that passes for metal music today. Music that sounds like a forktruck accident in a glass factory, and vocals that are like a cat being castrated. Oh, well, I guess it pleases the kiddies wearing their angry pants.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Terry D said:


> The crap that passes for metal music today. Music that sounds like a forktruck accident in a glass factory, and vocals that are like a cat being castrated. Oh, well, I guess it pleases the kiddies wearing their angry pants.



Are you sure you didn't want the 'You know you are getting old...' thread?


----------



## LeeC

How each generation tries to individualize themselves, in part by unduly altering language with which we express ourselves, and contradictorily at the same time strenuously arguing current dogma. Not surprising, struggling souls being on the receiving end of an educational system that treats them like autobots, and rewards them for regurgitating dogma. What ever happened to encouraging critical thinking?


"_Life is a round trip from stardust to stardust, that can be an awe inspiring journey in respectful coexistence with all life forms, or a journey fraught with avaricious angst. Either way Nature reclaims us, and our only real legacy is the world we leave our children to get by in._" ~ L. G. Cullens


----------



## Ultraroel

LeeC said:


> How each generation tries to individualize themselves, in part by unduly altering language with which we express ourselves, and contradictorily at the same time strenuously arguing current dogma. Not surprising, struggling souls being on the receiving end of an educational system that treats them like autobots, and rewards them for regurgitating dogma. What ever happened to encouraging critical thinking?
> 
> 
> "_Life is a round trip from stardust to stardust, that can be an awe inspiring journey in respectful coexistence with all life forms, or a journey fraught with avaricious angst. Either way Nature reclaims us, and our only real legacy is the world we leave our children to get by in._" ~ L. G. Cullens



Education nowadays is repeating things, not thinking critically.
This is something that has to be taught at home nowadays :/


----------



## Olly Buckle

> in part by unduly altering language with which we express ourselves,


This is fairly standard, in a study of unwritten Amazonian language it was found a quarter of proper nouns changed within a generation. It is writing stabalises language, that is why the instability shows in unwritten slang.


----------



## Mesafalcon

escorial said:


> woman who never have an orgasim..i've met a few



it doesn't matter, just enjoy it all the same and don't worry about her if you performed your best!

that one doesn't annoy me... a funny one tho


----------



## RhythmOvPain

FUCKING laggy internet.

What's the point of having it if it doesn't work?

><


----------



## aj47

RhythmOvPain said:


> FUCKING laggy internet.
> 
> What's the point of having it if it doesn't work?
> 
> ><



You know you're getting old when posts like this make you ROFL.   Wrong thread, but dayum, when I was your age, our network wasn't the Internet yet.  

I'd rather have laggy net than no net.

Which is why I'm here ...  it annoys me when my ISP says they'll text me when service is restored and then don't.


----------



## Reichelina

I hate studying. I hate trainings. 
But some of my friends are taking up masters and I dunno if I should also take it. 
1/4 of me says yes, 3/4 says no. 
HAHA. 

Maybe if my employer would shoulder my MBA degree, why not.


----------



## Mesafalcon

RhythmOvPain said:


> FUCKING laggy internet.
> 
> What's the point of having it if it doesn't work?
> 
> ><



And I guess FUCKING laggy Internet annoys you. Good way to show your reply through emotions and showing NOT telling!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Advertisements like this poorly photoshopped  monstrosity.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

When a music/movie/writing legend dies, and people prefix their condolences with, "I didn't like any of their work, but..."

Way to make it about _you, a_nd basically confess that nothing they ever did had a single effect on you. If someone who sold cakes around the corner died, and you'd tried their food and didn't like it, would you send their family a card saying, "I didn't like his cakes even a little bit, bit my condolences."

Thanks...? Respect is always polite, but even that can be veiled by some level of ego I guess.


----------



## The Green Shield

Bruno Spatola said:


> When a music/movie/writing legend dies, and people prefix their condolences with, "I didn't like any of their work, but..."
> 
> Way to make it about _you, a_nd basically confess that nothing they ever did had a single effect on you. If someone who sold cakes around the corner died, and you'd tried their food and didn't like it, would you send their family a card saying, "I didn't like his cakes even a little bit, bit my condolences."
> 
> Thanks...? Respect is always polite, but even that can be veiled by some level of ego I guess.


To be fair, they _are_ attempting to express sorrow that a human being died. It's not like they said, “Good. I'm glad he/she died. I hope it was long and miserable for everyone involved.” Though you're right, it's possible to express condolences over someone's death without the prefix of “Well, _I_ never liked their work, but...”


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Of course. I never said it was comparable to openly taking glee in their death, and nothing I said hinted I was doing so; in the wake of it, however, your own opinion of their output should be politely suppressed until better timing is possible. It's just common decency. I always see those same type of comments cropping up, though. Several from one quick glance when Bowie and Prince died.

My pessimistic side suspects it's a petty act of attention seeking to some degree, to feel the need to preface your mark of respect with an arguably negative statement ("I didn't like their work."). Some people are just a little socially unaware. I get that. It's more a niggle than anything.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I don't know, Bruno. I've talked about people I wasn't necessarily fans of (not Prince or Bowie; I was/am a huge fan of Bowie). I would usually prefix my comments with I wasn't a fan of his but... It wasn't meant to express my relative indifference for the musician/actor/et al, but I would want to recognize the impact said artist had on society and wanted to emphasize with his/her fans. I remember doing just that with Jerry Garcia back in the days of the newsgroups. I'm not a dead head as much as I respect, and even like, the Grateful Dead, but, as a huge John Lennon fan, I could relate to how they felt. For them, he was every bit the icon Lennon was. Anyway, that's where I am on this.


----------



## Kevin

mrmustard615 said:


> I don't know, Bruno. I've talked about people I wasn't necessarily fans of (not Prince or Bowie; I was/am a huge fan of Bowie). I would usually prefix my comments with I wasn't a fan of his but... It wasn't meant to express my relative indifference for the musician/actor/et al, but I would want to recognize the impact said artist had on society and wanted to emphasize with his/her fans. I remember doing just that with Jerry Garcia back in the days of the newsgroups. I'm not a dead head as much as I respect, and even like, the Grateful Dead, but, as a huge John Lennon fan, I could relate to how they felt. For them, he was every bit the icon Lennon was. Anyway, that's where I am on this.


i do that as well,  use the preface, but now I'm trying to imagine not saying it. How would that be? 
I think maybe it takes my ego out of it- no opinion given except commiseration. Perhaps it's just a small thing that would go unnoticed yet Bruno here has noticed it. Hmm..

but then,  on the other hand, by not stating that I wasn't a big fan, am I being one of the bandwagon jumping posers who only 'loved so and so so much' after the fact just to be 'in'?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Muslim women who walk around looking like it's Halloween but have no problem talking on expensive phones, driving Mercedes, Porsche, BMW cars, going and getting their hair done at $200 a pop (just to cover it the fuck up).


----------



## Bruno Spatola

That's a great point, to say it not to negate their gifts to the world, but to show that you weren't necessarily a follower of their work, and wanted to give your regards out of pure human respect and not a sense of fandom. That's somewhat different I think. There's exceptions to everything, always, however I stand by my feeling that it's not appropriate to do it in the early wake of someone's death. It's not evil or in incredibly poor taste, but, to me, it always sticks out as a little, "Hmm..." When I talk of the recently deceased, I act as if the person is still here in some form -- not supernaturally, but in a sense that I won't say anything I wouldn't say to their face in that window. I doubt any of you would say, "Hi Prince. I don't like any song you've written or anything, but I respect you a hell of a lot." I was brought up to always phrase myself the best way possible, so I'm probably just sensitive to it. I want to say that I hope no one thinks I'm saying you're attention seekers or anything over the top, I would never think that. I view this thread more as a, "What *slightly* annoys you?" venting space.

It's not something that keeps me up at night -- it's just one of those peccadilloes, you know? I wouldn't ever assume anyone who says it is being a certain way. That's my problem in most of those cases. 

Anyway, I'd be happy to go deeper if I've opened a little can of worms here. Discussions can be enlightening, even if I wasn't initially intending to go down a rabbit hole.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

You're fine Bruno; I don't think anyone here feels offended.


----------



## aurora borealis

"Here's a giant pile of work. I need it done for tomorrow."

:mad2:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Greedy piece of SHIT employers.


----------



## Gyarachu

Rational discourse, and with it true freedom of speech, in the American public sphere is dead. The new norm among the upcoming generation when encountering differing views, even in institutions supposedly dedicated to learning and exchange of ideas, is to attempt to completely shut down the other person's ability to voice their opinion. They form a mob, verbally assault the person, attack them online, demand they be fired or removed from whatever institution they're a part of, and prevent them from being heard. In short, they bully everyone into agreeing with them. I'm typically on the left side of the political spectrum, but as this is where the vast majority of this is coming from I have to wonder, where did we go wrong?

I am so far from a doomsday alarmist-type. I usually shake my head at such people. But we're screwed.


----------



## PiP

My husband annoys me. I am at the hospital having numerous tests and all my husband kept moaning about was not getting back to see the start of the football match.


----------



## Sleepwriter

I dont drink soda that often, but when i order a dr pepper and get brown carbonated water.  That annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Winston

Moron news "writers" need to learn the difference between "jail" and "prison".

Jail is for misdemeanants to serve a term of less than a year.  Prison is for felons to serve a year or more.

If I read one more article telling us about someone being sentenced to "...six months in prison...", I'm strangling my monitor.


----------



## Ultraroel

I've never known the difference Winston... 
In Dutch we don't have this difference.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Winston said:


> Moron news "writers" need to learn the difference between "jail" and "prison".
> 
> Jail is for misdemeanants to serve a term of less than a year.  Prison is for felons to serve a year or more.
> 
> If I read one more article telling us about someone being sentenced to "...six months in prison...", I'm strangling my monitor.



I think this is an American thing, along with the spelling of gaol. Oscar Wilde, for example, was sentenced to two years imprisonment with hard labour, during which he wrote 'The Ballad of Reading Gaol'. I can see the logic, 'gaol' is based on a Latin word meaning 'cage', which implies temporary to modern ears, but I really think they are interchangable in English English.

Google makes the differentiation you do, but on the basis that prisons are federal and jails belong to local authorities, this clearly shows they are American references, they are all Her Majesty's prisons here.


----------



## Kevin

Only... You must be wrong. No matter how many times I type in g a o l my autocorrect insists on changing it to 'Gail'. See? It did it again. And your name is not o l l y.


----------



## midnightpoet

Over here, jail is county/city, prison is state/federal, but there are many words for it - hoosegow, calaboose (I'm not sure where those came from, possibly from French or Spanish terms), in stir, crossbar hotel, several others I can't think of at the moment. Not doing proper research is annoying.


----------



## Olly Buckle

When a judge passes an indefinite sentence they say 'Detained at Her Majesty's pleasure', I expect you can imagine how that gets converted for slang   then there is doing 'bird' and 'time', like you Midnight I am sure there are others I can't think of presently.


----------



## Phil Istine

I came a cropper with this while having an internet conversation.  Spending time in prison in the UK can be referred to as "serving time."  In the USA, it appears that it means being in the military or the police force.  So followed a conversation that made no sense until near the end - when realisation dawned.


----------



## am_hammy

My brain. My brain and its need to assume crap that probably isn't true.


----------



## Phil Istine

am_hammy said:


> My brain. My brain and its need to assume crap that probably isn't true.



Grey cells matter.


----------



## am_hammy

Phil Istine said:


> Grey cells matter.





Trll that to everyone else that doesn't want to understand my brain hah


----------



## Ephemeral_One

This is a sentence I read after being awake a short time...

"Russian hacker feels like he has no impact on US elections."

Today is going to be one of those days, isn't it?


----------



## RhythmOvPain

People who refuse to wake the fuck up.


----------



## Winston

To clarify my earlier "annoyance":
It's not the fact that many people confuse and interchange Jail and Prison, it's the fact that powerful, influential media outlets do.

And it's much more than sloppy semantics.  These "kings of smart" have no remorse butchering all kinds of facts in regards to criminal justice, politics and society in general.  It isn't that they hope you don't notice their journalistic malpractice, it's that they don't care.  They have two agendas to push:  Their personal political / moral ideals and their corporate scare mongering to boost ratings.  They create bogeymen and uncover fraudulent conspiracies while letting the real evil people and injustices continue.  Their symbiosis with these dirty people and institutions is revolting.


----------



## Sleepwriter

My refusing to admit I have an addiction.


----------



## escorial

Sleepwriter said:


> My refusing to admit I have an addiction.




you know...!!!


----------



## escorial

street beggars who sit there and scan the eyes and if they catch you they home in......


----------



## LeeC

escorial said:


> street beggars who sit there and scan the eyes and if they catch you they home in......


Wear your gang colors and glare at them ;-)


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> Wear your gang colors and glare at them ;-)



never been in a gang..would go for shocking pink..takes a man to wear pink..ha


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> street beggars who sit there and scan the eyes and if they catch you they home in......


Why are people intimidated by those at the bottom?  They have nothing going for them orthey wouldn't be in that position, if you really want rid ofthem  look them straight in the eye and say 'F*** off and die'. Works on all sorts of other people too.


----------



## escorial

why do you say the bottom....there skint,homeless..etc.....who's at the top in your world...


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I think Olly is saying the people seem to be intimidated by those who are less fortunate. Maybe they're secretly afraid but for the grace of God, it could be them.


----------



## Kevin

_'intimidated' by anyone that wants something from me... Have to be on my guard so they don't take advantage/pull a fast one... Something 'learned' for me. _


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> why do you say the bottom....there skint,homeless..etc.....who's at the top in your world...


They are people who do not have what they want or live as they want, people who make their living doing something they enjoy and live from it in a way they enjoy are at the top in my world. I suppose there may be a few of them among beggars and rough sleepers, but mostly they are there because they have consistently failed. I do have some sympathy for them, I won't be bullied, it is something that always puts my back up no  matter where it comes from; sometimes if it is from the powerful it pays to be cautious, but there are more ways of killing a cat...


----------



## aj47

packaging.


----------



## Sleepwriter

An itch between my shoulder blades and no one around to scratch it.


----------



## Ultraroel

Eating sounds of people. 
I can actually rage about this. In movies, often we see these scenes with people eating and making sounds while talking. I can stop watching a movie cause of these scenes.
I work at a callcenter and people who eat on the phone should really really really just drop dead, I really CANNOT handle them.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Ultraroel said:


> Eating sounds of people.
> I can actually rage about this. In movies, often we see these scenes with people eating and making sounds while talking. I can stop watching a movie cause of these scenes.
> I work at a callcenter and people who eat on the phone should really really really just drop dead, I really CANNOT handle them.




I've got a buddy that does that.  We no longer goto lunch at the same time.   It's annoying and embarrassing for those with him.


----------



## Kevin

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia


----------



## Ultraroel

Kevin said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia



Yes this. I have it very badly. Also have it with people with bags of chips etc. the sound of those bags are so soulgrindingly annoying.. I cannot get over it..


----------



## Kevin

Haha... My wife... Every time we go the movies, or a concert, any crowd, there's always some person that has the sniffles, throat clearing or some weird groan/grunt or similar noise-tick they keep making. I do all the impersonations for her after... She has really good luck.


----------



## aj47

Prayer requests.  I'm sorry, but prayer is not intended to inform God of your issues or your neighbors' issues--God already knows.  Prayer is about healing us and reminding us and our problems of God.  Seriously.  I know we're supposed to pray for one another--but I believe that's for people we know personally and that falls under that umbrella of ourselves and our problems.  I don't think God intends us to be bending his ear about friends of friends or random strangers.


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> Why are people intimidated by those at the bottom?  They have nothing going for them orthey wouldn't be in that position, if you really want rid ofthem  look them straight in the eye and say 'F*** off and die'. Works on all sorts of other people too.




do you look people in the eye and tell tem to F..of or do you just suggest it to others..


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> do you look people in the eye and tell tem to F..of or do you just suggest it to others..



'Fraid I do, not often, but yes. I find being old gives you lots of licence, as a young man I was a bit more cautious, wearing bike leathers and carrying a lock and chain helped. You have to look them in the eye though so they know you mean it, being half hearted is just asking for trouble


----------



## escorial

whats fraid mean


----------



## Sleepwriter

needing to repair 3 sections of fence, tearing it down and realizing it's a much bigger job than I should be doing.


----------



## Olly Buckle

what's 'fraid, ' = missing letters, "afraid I do"; actually it is just a turn of phrase, I am not afraid of much, it can be a strength and a weakness.


----------



## escorial

double speak..the worst kind


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> double speak..the worst kind


?? I got very burned as a tiny infant, that gave me a very high pain threshold, which made me pretty reckless from childhood on.


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> ?? I got very burned as a tiny infant, that gave me a very high pain threshold, which made me pretty reckless from childhood on.



'F*** off and die'. Works on all sorts of other people too. :smile:


----------



## LeeC

Olly when young:



Olly now:


Esc's suggestion:


----------



## kaufenpreis

Taking a nap and waking up to find that what _felt _like a full night's sleep was only,like, two hours.  I wanted to wake up tomorrow, dammit!!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Not me, only ten and a half stone all my adult life, never joined gangs. Always had the full set; beard and 'tash, not the long hair, though he does look surprisingly like me apart from the hair, I also gave up tobacco thirty years ago.


----------



## The Green Shield

*First-World Problem Ahoy!!*


I'm sad that the games that I want to do Let's Plays and upload on my YouTube channel, others are doing it too and _much, much better_ than I ever could. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why I haven't uploaded my YouTube channel in months.


----------



## aj47

I have this awesome idea for a meme but my right-click finger is out of commission.


----------



## Theglasshouse

People who are mean to you. I knew a psychologist one studying a career, I was in her writer's group. She claimed she knew my mental condition but did some unethical for her career and tried her best to get revenge on me with her friends. And when friends try to cajole by emotional infection or persuasion that a person shouldn't be their friend. This all happened online where people can meaner than usual by being behind a computer. When stubborn people think they are right as well, as such offending people who seem to have no redeemable human quality. No matter how many times I said I was sorry they ignored me, and said you are not forgiven. That was over 15 years ago, and the memory did haunt me for quite a time,


----------



## aj47

astroannie said:


> I have this awesome idea for a meme but my right-click finger is out of commission.



I have executed it.  It's political so I won't post it, though.  I just wanted to let folks know my finger's doing better.


----------



## Kevin

Mandolins are pretty scary. I can see how it would be very easy to * zzzzooot* take off a layer.


----------



## GKGhost

Blatant ignorance annoys the heck out of me. Still one has got to _love_ people who babble on about something that they actually know nothing about but because their friends/the crowds know even less they surprisingly seem oh so knowledgeable.


----------



## Courtjester

Large organisations assuring me that they are doing things for my benefit, when in fact they are taking the actions concerned to suit themselves. An example we are all familiar with is that long wait on the phone after one has gone through a maze of options featuring 'soothing music', only to find that the ringing goes on for ten minutes before anyone responds. There was a time when telephones simply rang and were answered, assuming that someone was in attendance at the receiving end and wished to talk.


----------



## The Green Shield

*MOD WARNING: The following is my own personal fears based on what has happened in my hometown of Mobile, Alabama. In no way, shape, or form do I want to see anyone use my personal fear here as a jumping board to grind against blacks and/or cops. Anyone who does so shall be eviscerated by yours truly.
*DISCLAIMER: I'm extremely protective of my identity online -- so much so that I once tricked another forum into thinking I was from France. Well, I tricked at least one forum-goer, not sure about the rest.

So believe me that when I'm suddenly revealing to you all what city in the US I'm from, you know shit's hit the fan in a nuclear way:

Remember way back in June how I told you a black teen was shot by a police officer in my hometown?

http://www.al.com/news/mobile/index....oore_case.html

Well, um... yeah the grand jury said the officer responsible hadn't done anything wrong and won't face charges. Of course, the teen's family strongly disagrees and will look elsewhere -- even file a civil right's claim. My worry is, well...

The last couple of times this happened, there were wide-scale riots. I'm worried history will, yet again, repeat itself here, in my hometown. In Mobile. I'm not sure whether this betrays my apparent lack of faith in humanity, but I don't see how history could not repeat itself. It's like there's a step-by-step procedure:

Step #1: Something bad happens.

Step #2: "BURN ALL THE THINGS!!!111"

Step #3: "We must ensure this never happens again."

Step #4: Return to Step #1.

It's like we're more interested in looking for a reason to burn shit down than to actually fix problems.

So that's what I'm afraid of. :/ I'll be keeping an eye on things and posting updates.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I'm not sure if there will be any instant solutions. I'm from Baltimore and we had riots just miles away from my house. We were one of the lucky ones; nobody was killed at least, and something good did come out of it. Police are now more sensitive in inner city neighborhoods and there is more communication between police and the public. It doesn't mean violence won't happen again, but if we can all at least be able to talk to each other instead of thinking of the other side as the devil, maybe we'll all have a chance. :smile2:


----------



## LeeC

Since you opened the door ;-) 

One thing that needs to be kept in mind is that we are for the most part a sectarian tribal species, driven by materialistic desires. 

This has increasingly been been a problem as humankind expanded from protecting hunting grounds to the pyramid economic model today. 

If you're a student of history, you might see the progression, with upsurges in violence rending society's fabric. Think about the French revolution, or the coal mine owners in the US playing white against black to distract unionization. 

While you're concerned with the ethnic violence in cities, I see the recent political extremes as a distraction in good part to what the movers and shakers are doing behind the curtain. How aware are you of what's going on in the Dakotas (the movie Avatar seemingly playing out in reality).

As society is increasingly manipulated, and the factions become more radical, the violence will likely escalate. 

I look at this as a student of natural history, seeing the proclivity in all life forms. It's an aspect of the natural order, that in Nature's time frame works against the excesses of any species.

There is the hope that humankind will develop more critical thinking, but we're obviously a long way from that yet. Until a majority understands that living in respectful coexistence with all life forms is the least difficult path through physical life, strife will increase as we proliferate. 

If you'll forgive me, this reminds me of a point I tried to touch on in my book:



> Moon glintin' off the Platte, movin' upriver, flickerin' through patchy, bare branches. This culo maybe seen action, maybe a remf, but sure never learned ta respect others' privacy, or take a bath. Not a clue with 'is ungrateful bastards remark. Three sides to every pathetic human conflict, down through history, with innocents sufferin' the most. We're no better 'an animals, just outgrown our pants. Enough bad to go around on both other sides, with each playin' the three monkeys ta their part. What's changed fer me is havin' it for dinner."



And:



> "Well," Kay says to me, "you handled that with grace. This is civilization, not your wild west."
> 
> "Yeah I know, but it's a disguised version of what you imagine the 'wild west' was, only the bad guys are in charge. Prairie dog communities are more equitable than what we call advanced civilization."


----------



## ppsage

Bold-faced, red typography.


----------



## The Green Shield

ppsage said:


> Bold-faced, red typography.


*
I'm sorry, this is how we mods attract attention when we need people to pay attention.

I hope you have paid attention to this attention that I attracted.
*


----------



## Kevin

Better than that big red burn mark on the side of your head. I bet that hurt. Or is it a birthmark? Do people in France bug you about it?


----------



## midnightpoet

Talking on the phone in general, but especially trying to solve service problems - nearly every one has a thick accent and can hardly understand the words.  One, I'm hard of hearing, two, I'm on a cel phone with bad reception, three, if you don't enunciate words distinctly I have heck discerning them. Just spent 45 minutes with one of them and it's exhausting.  Phooey.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Thegreenshield try to forget about the news. Turn of the tv, is my advice and the internet sometimes creates fear, if it creates fear, don't encourage his fear is my advice or worsen it to  put it lightly. Talk to people close to you if it is too personal, as in affecting your emotions. The brain needs some rest.-formerly part of my psychaitrist advice since I have fears of violent imagery or seeing bloody pictures on the news when too graphic. I will be your helper or pretend to be your social worker for today if that helps. Talk to people that care about you and go to the medical visits.If it is not normal behavior medical professional or a doctor will tell you right away. Describe your feelings to them and not here, because that just makes it worse. Feelings say a lot about a person's history. Consult a medical person when in doubt when feeling the emotion when exaggerated or unhealthy. To add anxiety can be experienced as fear and other emotions. It has led to  disease diagnoses such as social anxiety, and more extreme ones I dont know by name. But that should tell you that you need to feel normal. Heck depression leads to disease, it is a silent disease. It is because of sadness, but everyone underestimates its danger.


----------



## Kevin

I'm sorry... I guess I sometimes don't realize how upsetting things can be... I think I've been through the worst case scenario here, the  '92 riots... And it wasn't so bad. If things get out of hand you avoid the bad areas until it blows over in a few days. Just avoid...


----------



## Winston

I can't stand able-bodied people being lazy.  Y'know, for no good reason.

We are down to one elevator in our building (the others are still damaged from a recent flood).  We need that elevator to move freight.  We have to share it with everyone else who has to move stuff.
Some Sailor, about 30 and healthy, walks up to the lift and asks "Going up?".  He's carrying a small bag.  The stairs are five feet to his right.
I was a Marine.  I'd have been embarrassed to even ask.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Whingers, just look at it, over 1600 posts all whingeing on about something, usually something trivial, never mind starving children, bombed out civillians, genocides, blatant land grabs and rigged elections for people you wouldn't give the timeof day to. They all want to go on about too much milk on their cornflakes or some other such trivia, bloody whingers, they annoy me


----------



## The Green Shield

Olly Buckle said:


> Whingers, just look at it, over 1600 posts all whingeing on about something, usually something trivial, never mind starving children, bombed out civillians, genocides, blatant land grabs and rigged elections for people you wouldn't give the timeof day to. They all want to go on about too much milk on their cornflakes or some other such trivia, bloody whingers, they annoy me


Wait...didn't you _just_​ do the very thing you ragged on everyone else for?


----------



## Schrody

Your view of things is a bit one sided: of course we care about those things, and of course it bothers us, but you know what? We can't do anything about it, so we repress those feelings deep down in the core of our being. It's too hard to think about those situations every day - it could really ruin a man. Repressing things is how I cope with this world - if I weren't, I probably wouldn't be here writing this post. Is it selfish? Yes, to a degree it is, and I thank God I'm allowed to be so selfish, living in a "normal" part of the world. Some people are weaker, some are stronger, and I tell you - I am not strong enough to let those things reach the surface.


----------



## Kevin

Homeless... Are there no prisons...no workhouses?


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Green Shield said:


> Wait...didn't you _just_​ do the very thing you ragged on everyone else for?



 Shhh...


----------



## Winston

Olly Buckle said:


> Shhh...



Sarcasm is often crafted in vain.  I, however, appreciate such hollow pursuits.  
Rage!  Rage against the....  something or other.  Whatever.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Drunkards, especially ones with promise who waste everything in romantic nonsense.

Doubting Thomas
„Am not a prince, nor yet was meant to be
Someone‟s father was enough for me
I grow old.
I grow old. His intrusions are too bold
Do not go gentle, he screams like someone mental,
Denying the sunset that will end all.
A voice of youth whose time has not yet come
Awaits the wren bone introduction to his son,
Bodies old and worn leave willingly
They are not torn from you and me,
Wild old men tamed and rocked by moonlight slip
Into the sloe black darkness and goodnight


----------



## escorial

police all over the block i live in last night.....5 0 think we all live the same lives because we live close by..........


----------



## Mesafalcon

AI in the future will mostly annoy me.

There goes my job. 

Happy days are here again !


----------



## Winston

People who let "The Man" dictate their life.  Consumerism infection.
You DO NOT need to go shopping tomorrow.  You DO NOT need to put up Christmas decorations right after Thanksgiving.  YOUR FAMILY deserves your time.  And not just for one day.


----------



## Ptolemy

Sesquicentennial Loquaciousness.

This stuff annoys me to no end. Newsflash kiddo, using big words does not make you look smart, all it does it make you look pretentious as hell, and confuse your reader. I had to read an excerpt from a Arizona State sociology professor once in high school for English class. This lady was trying so hard to sound like she was the pinnacle of social knowledge (I mean ASU is the pinnacle for learning right?). Using words like esoteric, capricious, ostracize, stigma, gregarious and even Svengali (who uses this word?). Who (other than a lit major) would use these words in regular thesis or essay? For a High Schooler who had had to write a paper on the rhetoric and theme of the essay, I promptly failed the assignment because the words sent me into a total wrong direction.

In moderation its fine, I'm fine with a few stoics, indolents, and quid pro quos. I am not okay with using huge words every word or two to try and sound smart. 

(P.S if your writing about a subject that *requires* the use of these words I'm fine with that, just don't use them in a random sociology text.)


----------



## ppsage

An 'official mod typography' used, in both this and the initial post to which I responded, for the advancement of a personal agenda. That's exactly why it annoyed me. And still does.





The Green Shield said:


> *
> I'm sorry, this is how we mods attract attention when we need people to pay attention.
> 
> I hope you have paid attention to this attention that I attracted.
> *


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ptolemy said:


> Sesquicentennial Loquaciousness.
> 
> This stuff annoys me to no end. Newsflash kiddo, using big words does not make you look smart, all it does it make you look pretentious as hell, and confuse your reader. I had to read an excerpt from a Arizona State sociology professor once in high school for English class. This lady was trying so hard to sound like she was the pinnacle of social knowledge (I mean ASU is the pinnacle for learning right?). Using words like esoteric, capricious, ostracize, stigma, gregarious and even Svengali (who uses this word?). Who (other than a lit major) would use these words in regular thesis or essay? For a High Schooler who had had to write a paper on the rhetoric and theme of the essay, I promptly failed the assignment because the words sent me into a total wrong direction.
> 
> In moderation its fine, I'm fine with a few stoics, indolents, and quid pro quos. I am not okay with using huge words every word or two to try and sound smart.
> 
> (P.S if your writing about a subject that *requires* the use of these words I'm fine with that, just don't use them in a random sociology text.)



To paraphrase Mark Twain, 'cause I am not looking it up, "I don't write 'metropolis' when I can write 'city. Why give away a ten cent word when a five cent one will do?"


----------



## Olly Buckle

ppsage said:


> An 'official mod typography' used, in both this and the initial post to which I responded, for the advancement of a personal agenda. That's exactly why it annoyed me. And still does.





> I'm sorry, this is how we mods attract attention when we need people to pay attention.
> 
> I hope you have paid attention to this attention that I attracted.



But those first two words, pp. Don't you feel some sympathy for this poor fellow, devestated and reduced to abject misery by 'need'?


----------



## Kevin

Winston said:


> People who let "The Man" dictate their life.  Consumerism infection.
> You DO NOT need to go shopping tomorrow.  You DO NOT need to put up Christmas decorations right after Thanksgiving.  YOUR FAMILY deserves your time.  And not just for one day.


is that the man ? Or is it what happens when a free society charges for everything? Money money money... I've bought my factory turkey. Let the knocking-back-a-few to knock the stuffing out of Lilly-liver, the socialist-communist/hypocrite, who hates everything I stand for, begin. Put on the Sinatra.  Welcome. Let us break bread. Sorry... Too white? too Eurocentric? Your blonde betrays.  Yes, I know. You owe a large debt. You need to give.  Here's you vegan... your vegan... 'vegan' - whatever the hell it is... While the rest of us devour the roast beast. Is a turkey a beast? Too small I think... I imagine no one has ever been pecked to death by a turkey... Maybe an ostrich. Maybe in the future once we're all 'better'.  I'll support the  Drump just to get caught in her craw.. her gizzard. Gobble-gobble, and blow hard. President Blowhard for president.


----------



## Ptolemy

Kevin said:


> is that the man ? Or is it what happens when a free society charges for everything? Money money money... I've bought my factory turkey. Let the knocking-back-a-few to knock the stuffing out of Lilly-liver, the socialist-communist/hypocrite, who hates everything I stand for, begin. Put on the Sinatra.  Welcome. Let us break bread. Sorry... Too white? too Eurocentric? Your blonde betrays.  Yes, I know. You owe a large debt. You need to give.  Here's you vegan... your vegan... 'vegan' - whatever the hell it is... While the rest of us devour the roast beast. Is a turkey a beast? Too small I think... I imagine no one has ever been pecked to death by a turkey... Maybe an ostrich. Maybe in the future once we're all 'better'.  I'll support the  Drump just to get caught in her craw.. her gizzard. Gobble-gobble, and blow hard. President Blowhard for president.


Yikes, quite the rant. Some points here, I think Turkeys have killed people, they are vicious creatures when not tamed, they are very territorial. Sharp beak and I think they kick too, nasty stuff. 

Your, I'll call it a ramble, (no better word sorry) is a string of incoherent gibberish  relating about Turkey, money, political systems, and blowhards. Have you ever caught a wild bird, slit it's throat, picked all its feathers, gutted it so no harmful organs are in it, and cook it perfectly for a platter of 15 people? Money takes care of 4 of those problems no questions asked. 

I feel like this is supposed to be "smart" like a deeper meaning here, and by god I cannot find anything worth in here, I mean I already pointed out the hyperbole of the Turkey situation. It is just so light, and I don't know how this is annoying. 

Also hell, you may be being satirical, well good job throwing a 88 mph curveball then, because you didn't hit the hook, line or sinker.


----------



## Kevin

Sometimes I just make stuff up, like tackling a wild turkey and then slitting it's throat. As far as I can tell no one has ever been killed by a turkey. Hook line and sinker... Baseball Fisherman? Incoherent ramble... Sounds about right. Annoyance is like anger-light, right? Hope your turkey day was as pleasant as mine. We had a few family members over and everything was great.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Black Friday madness


----------



## Firemajic

Sleepwriter said:


> Black Friday madness





yeah.... especially now that Black Friday starts on Monday...  ...


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> Sometimes I just make stuff up, like tackling a wild turkey and then slitting it's throat. As far as I can tell no one has ever been killed by a turkey. Hook line and sinker... Baseball Fisherman? Incoherent ramble... Sounds about right. Annoyance is like anger-light, right? Hope your turkey day was as pleasant as mine. We had a few family members over and everything was great.


I for one enjoy your little bits Kev, especially in their usually not saying what you're saying. Our subjective facilities protecting us though, many stick to surface reading. As to bagging a turkey, you should have seen the commotion in the frozen foods section when I shot one. I'd have preferred a dodo, but we already extincted [sic] them.


----------



## JustRob

Sleepwriter said:


> Black Friday madness



Even worse, Black Friday madness in the UK. I understand that it's meant to be the Friday after Thanksgiving. Thanks what? It's the Friday after nothing here and at least one company here said that it ends on Tuesday. Apparently it was imported by Amazon as a commercial "tradition" and rapidly infected other companies, a bit like the Black Death. In the UK the commercial tradition was in the past the January sales immediately after Christmas, but as shops have tried to get ahead of the competition they seem to have moved back a very long way now. We've hardly finished issuing bans on Trick or Treat, "minors demanding handouts with menaces", when this black thing comes along. An American friend was once in London when he saw a group of Brits celebrating Independence Day. One was actually dressed as Lincoln. In the pub he asked them why they were doing it when it represented a British failure and they said that they were celebrating getting rid of the Americans. At least that makes some sort of sense. I suppose eventually the January sales will take place on the fourth of July if things continue like this.

Alien practices in general rile my angel and I. We are presently mystified by Christingle, a "tradition" now in UK primary schools which my angel summarises as "mutilating an orange". For those of us who remember the post-war years oranges were sacred objects in their own right, rarities to be eaten and probably only at Christmas. Apparently they weren't part of the original Christingle and as they are more reminiscent of the sun than anything else they would be more appropriate as symbols for use by sun-worshippers than Christians. Fortunately the increasing popularity of artificial Christmas trees is now starting to eliminate that other heartless tradition "kill a tree for Christmas". Again, we will be burning a Yule log in our fireplace at Christmas no doubt, but that's a legitimate reason for felling a tree to bring into the house and we burn at least one such log every week in the winter as part of our domestic tradition, symbolically bringing warmth and light to our hearth ... and to toast marshmallows when we have any.

By the way, on the subject of traditions possibly associated with sun-worship, congratulations to Liberal, Kansas for holding International Pancake Day. There's hope for our former colony yet.


----------



## Kevin

Only thing better than Black Friday is Russian road rage. Screw Ppv.


----------



## kaufenpreis

Women who act annoyed and extremely surprised when approached after they flirted.

People who love animals more than they love people.


----------



## Kevin

That 'wet' feeling as I walk that tells me where the hole is in my sock, or both socks, or recently a whole lot of my socks. Did some chemical in the wash eat them?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Kevin said:


> That 'wet' feeling as I walk that tells me where the hole is in my sock, or both socks, or recently a whole lot of my socks. Did some chemical in the wash eat them?


I know what you will be getting for Christmas


----------



## Kevin

Olly Buckle said:


> I know what you will be getting for Christmas


"Darn it". That's her talking, not me cussing.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I am reading ‘The Map that Changed the World’, very annoying, he digresses, repeats himself, and uses flowery language for the sake of it, but I persevere because I am distantly related to William Smith who it is about. Then I came across this, he is talking about the boundary between the middle and lower Jurassic.

‘It was an instant that can be proved ... to have passed more or less exactly 178 million years ago.’

‘An instant’ ?? You blink and you are suddenly in a different sub-period of the Jurassic, I don’t think so ! Then there is ‘more or less exactly’. ‘Exactly’ is an absolute something is exactly so or not. ARRRAGH.


----------



## The Green Shield

When I'm attempting to resurrect old story ideas, but my anxiety is telling me the following:

- "It will fail; like it had so many other times."

- "You're stupid for thinking you can even try."

- "Why are you doing this?"

- "Why do you think this will be any different? You'll start up, thinking you'll do differently but at the end, you'll find that you're just the same idiot as you were before."


----------



## Sleepwriter

The Green Shield said:


> When I'm attempting to resurrect old story ideas, but my anxiety is telling me the following:
> 
> - "It will fail; like it had so many other times."
> 
> - "You're stupid for thinking you can even try."
> 
> - "Why are you doing this?"
> 
> - "Why do you think this will be any different? You'll start up, thinking you'll do differently but at the end, you'll find that you're just the same idiot as you were before."




We share the same internal voice.


----------



## The Green Shield

Sleepwriter said:


> We share the same internal voice.


How do we get the voice to shut up?


----------



## midnightpoet

Listen here, voice.  Let's talk.  Since I can't stop you I'll just grab you by the throat and use you as an opportunity instead of criticism and depression-bait. After all, if I could stop you how would I ever get any ideas? :friendly_wink:


----------



## JustRob

FIFA for fining footballers for honouring the dead. What chance is there that they'll give the fines to an appropriate charity? I have a low opinion of professional football anyway, so am hardly surprised.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I'm about to be 28.


----------



## Ultraroel

I'm about to be 29


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Dumbasses who decided that burgers should come with mayonnaise STOCK.

WTF should I have to tell you what NOT to put on my fucking food?


----------



## Blade

RhythmOvPain said:


> Dumbasses who decided that burgers should come with mayonnaise STOCK.
> 
> WTF should I have to tell you what NOT to put on my fucking food?



I think that the way of the world is that you tell them, upon ordering, exactly what you want ON it. If you make the mistake of going 'with the works' or let them decide unpleasing consequences will follow.:blue:


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Blade said:


> I think that the way of the world is that you tell them, upon ordering, exactly what you want ON it. If you make the mistake of going 'with the works' or let them decide unpleasing consequences will follow.:blue:



Dude I shouldn't even have to go this far.

If I order a "cheeseburger" and hand over my money, what I get back will be a greasy pile of shit.

It might have mayonnaise on it, it might even have mustard on it.

WHEN DID THIS BECOME A THING?!?!

I order a cheeseburger with extra ketchup, pickles, and onions, and I get a disgusting nasty oily mess.

What the hell is wrong with people? I have to demand you don't fry my onions? If you give me the shit with mayonnaise and mustard and I'm like, "what is this, I didn't order this," you're gonna stand there and say "that's how it comes."


I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE.


----------



## Blade

I think you will have to find someplace else to get a burger. I found a place near where I live that does a great job and I haven't been anywhere else since. All I want on it is Mustard and Onions so I figure i am saving them money on all the other stuff.:encouragement:


----------



## Olly Buckle

RhythmOvPain said:


> Dude I shouldn't even have to go this far.
> 
> If I order a "cheeseburger" and hand over my money, what I get back will be a greasy pile of shit.
> 
> It might have mayonnaise on it, it might even have mustard on it.
> 
> WHEN DID THIS BECOME A THING?!?!
> 
> I order a cheeseburger with extra ketchup, pickles, and onions, and I get a disgusting nasty oily mess.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with people? I have to demand you don't fry my onions? If you give me the shit with mayonnaise and mustard and I'm like, "what is this, I didn't order this," you're gonna stand there and say "that's how it comes."
> 
> 
> I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE.



A suggestion, well a couple actually. First go veggie, or at least stop eating minced up meat of unknown and doubtful origin. Second, buy and cook your food yourself, or even better grow and cook your food yourself. I am  not going to spell out the advantages of taste and satisfaction, but they include up to twenty years extra life as well.


----------



## The Green Shield

RhythmOvPain said:


> Dude I shouldn't even have to go this far.
> 
> If I order a "cheeseburger" and hand over my money, what I get back will be a greasy pile of shit.
> 
> It might have mayonnaise on it, it might even have mustard on it.
> 
> WHEN DID THIS BECOME A THING?!?!
> 
> I order a cheeseburger with extra ketchup, pickles, and onions, and I get a disgusting nasty oily mess.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with people? I have to demand you don't fry my onions? If you give me the shit with mayonnaise and mustard and I'm like, "what is this, I didn't order this," you're gonna stand there and say "that's how it comes."
> 
> 
> I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE.


Here's the thing about fast food joints: you have to baby them. For instance, I like to get _plain_ cheeseburgers, but some joints add ketchup, mustard and pickles. 

Fast food joints are where the [nasty, passive-aggressive comment redacted by _moi_] go.


----------



## lvcabbie

Going through a fast food window and specifically ordering something. Telling the cashier the same thing. Open the bag to find they didn't give me what I asked for,


----------



## Winston

Name droppers.

I don't care who you are, the rules apply to all of us.  You don't get special treatment by "knowing" somebody.

As a matter of fact, if you patiently, politely wait your turn (like everyone else), you'll get my best service.


----------



## Kevin

this whole charity thing with fast-food businesses... If I'd wanted my burger flipped by a friggin live teenager, an illegal, or some other crappilly paid person I'd have asked for it, okay... but I resent the fact that businesses insist on forcing their charitable positions on me by not hiring the robots.


----------



## Sleepwriter

The "Things that Please you"  Thread almost made it to page 2.    Do things not please people that much anymore?


----------



## Kevin

I know. Annoying, isn't it?


----------



## MzSnowleopard

People who are stuck on the same topics of conversation. I have this friend who helps me out. For $10 towards gas, he takes me to Walmart so I can shop and not have to worry about the BS on the bus. The problem is the conversation, he rehashes the same topics. It's only once a month but still, it's nauseating.

It seems to be a common problem where I live though and I've started catching myself doping it. 
UGH I have to get out of this town before I go mad!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sleepwriter said:


> The "Things that Please you"  Thread almost made it to page 2.    Do things not please people that much anymore?



You missed something there,  that thread is on page 72.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I think he meant second page of the forum.


----------



## Olly Buckle

MzSnowleopard said:


> People who are stuck on the same topics of conversation. I have this friend who helps me out. For $10 towards gas, he takes me to Walmart so I can shop and not have to worry about the BS on the bus. The problem is the conversation, he rehashes the same topics. It's only once a month but still, it's nauseating.
> 
> It seems to be a common problem where I live though and I've started catching myself doping it.
> UGH I have to get out of this town before I go mad!



As you get older it gets worse, or rather as *they* get older it gets worse, I never do anything like that . The ones who insist on telling a long joke to the end even when you have made it plain you have heard it before get to me.


----------



## sas

Lately, after the election in The States, I am annoyed by most everything. Each night I am grateful for my partner's fart on my thigh to refocus annoyance. The smell is improved, too.


----------



## Sleepwriter

RhythmOvPain said:


> I think he meant second page of the forum.




Correct-a-mundo


----------



## Sleepwriter

That REAL cotton bed sheets with high thread count cost a freakin' fortune.


I know some of the blends are softer, but the REAL cotton ones last much longer, and are just as soft.


----------



## JustRob

Sleepwriter said:


> That REAL cotton bed sheets with high thread count cost a freakin' fortune.



You probably mean what is labelled "Egyptian cotton" here in the UK. We found that the downside is that they feel colder to the touch, especially at this time of year, so we gave up using them. Of course it depends how much one wears in bed ...


----------



## Kevin

JustRob said:


> You probably mean what is labelled "Egyptian cotton" here in the UK. We found that the downside is that they feel colder to the touch, especially at this time of year, so we gave up using them. Of course it depends how much one wears in bed ...


..or how close one is to EgyptIan latitude.


----------



## JustRob

Kevin said:


> ..or how close one is to EgyptIan latitude.



Nah, it's more down to what the gulf stream is doing here than latitude. We may have the warmest Christmas day on record this year if the forecasts are right. London is only a few degrees away from Moscow in latitude but the winter weather is quite different.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Acid reflux. I get it really bad. :x


----------



## Kevin

Oo-take care of that. 'Esophageal cancer'... Not good.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Web shops that advertise on Facebook and if you want to view their inventory you have to create an account or log in with your Facebook information.


----------



## Olly Buckle

MzSnowleopard said:


> Web shops that advertise on Facebook and if you want to view their inventory you have to create an account or log in with your Facebook information.



I don'tmind this, it is a quick,  easy, way of distinguishing the web shops I don't want to  loginto


----------



## Winston

People that drive like idiots today.
It's Christmas.  Chill the hec out.  And lay off the booze before hitting the road.


----------



## escorial

family on the 25th


----------



## Kevin

Winston said:


> People that drive like idiots today.
> It's Christmas.  Chill the hec out.  And lay off the booze before hitting the road.


Q: What did fascist CHP say to the drunken reveler?
A: in California, Uber, always...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Winston said:


> People that drive like idiots today.
> It's Christmas.  Chill the hec out.  And lay off the booze before hitting the road.



I am looking foreward to them calming down a bit,  the two weeks before Christmas driving gradually gets worse and worse in my experience.


----------



## Olly Buckle

You, yourself.
I, myself.

Go look up 'Tautology' !!


----------



## SystemCheck

Winston said:


> People that drive like idiots today.
> It's Christmas. Chill the hec out. And lay off the booze before hitting the road.



You should consider yourself lucky if it happens around the big events [Christmas, New Years, etc.] 

Around where I live the average driver is an idiot, pretty much 365 days a year. My colleague thinks I joke when I say I can out-drive people my age, twice my age, even three times my age even when suffering a migraine & half asleep. They really are that pathetic as drivers. 

And well you'd soon get rather bored reading about the drunk & stoned imbeciles behind the wheel in the newspaper.


----------



## Olly Buckle

danielstj said:


> Acid reflux. I get it really bad. :x



I used to, 'Gaviscon' is fairly effective, and there are drugs your doctor can give you, but I found avoiding fats was the best solution. I never butter bread or put cream on things, and I have become aware of 'hidden' fat in things like pastry and I am mostly vegetarian. Mostly it works, when I am not beset by termagants


----------



## MzSnowleopard

The contradictions in the publishing industry. 

I can't count how many people have lectured or shaken a virtual finger at me with 'never, never, never, ever write with a Mary Sue character as your lead.'

And yet.... I get to Barnes and Noble only to find that there are books.... make that SERIES where the lead female is .....

A MARY SUE!

Then there's "you need to write for others, not yourself if you want to make it."

While others say: "you need to write for yourself, not others if you want to make it."

"if you're writing for commercial purposes that you don't go too far off the script." 

in other words- if you're writing for publication, write the same stuff that other writers are.

Forget what's in your imagination, forget your ideas and your creativity- write what others think you should write....

These are some of the messages I keep receiving time and time again. And yet, that's not what I'm seeing in the book stores- 

I don't want to conform If I don't write the next Potter or Vampire whatever So frakking what? 

This may shock some folks, it may be heresy to others. but I'm not out to be that. I don't need to be the next writer in the spotlight. I can actually be happy and satisfied if my books plugged along like Heartland or Sweet Valley. That's not to say that I would reject it if one of my books got the spotlight- I'm not a fool. Realistically, though, I'd be happy with a modest, steady flow versus the "Book of the moment" fanfare.


----------



## aj47

The ubiquity of mint-flavored floss picks.  Who decided that mint is the only flavor that should be available?  Why flavor them at all?


----------



## H.Brown

astroannie said:


> The ubiquity of mint-flavored floss picks.  Who decided that mint is the only flavor that should be available?  Why flavor them at all?



I was not even aware that tooth picks came with a flavor, that has annoyed me now.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Usually, all I find are cinnamon flavored. Where are these minty ones hiding?


----------



## aj47

Greater Houston, Texas, metro area.  Any drugstore, grocery store, etc. And it's PEPPER-freaking-MINT.  I'm a spearmint/wintergreen person.  I just ... ARGH.


----------



## Sleepwriter

MzSnowleopard said:


> Usually, all I find are cinnamon flavored. Where are these minty ones hiding?



The cinnamon ones when done correctly are really good.  Not sure I would want a mint one.


----------



## aj47

Are we talking about the same thing?  I mean these:


----------



## Sleepwriter

I was meaning the toothpicks.  Long, skinny and made of wood.


----------



## The Green Shield

So after submitting the rough draft of Chapter One for my fantasy to three different people, and having one of them come back and say it's filled with plotholes and SPAG issues. 

Now my griping is *NOT* the review. I'm more than pleased to hear of the issues I still have to work on. There's an excitable part of me that wants to take another crack at Chapter One, this time instilling the critiques the person gave me. 

That said, it's accompanied by a voice that says:
-> Wow, you're a failure. Clearly you can't get past Chapter One. Face it buddy, just _give up!!_
-> No one would like your story. Why do you persist?!
-> You're a fucking moron for sending this pile of shit to three different people. You're a loser. No one thinks your stories are all that great.
-> You're like a kid who keeps a livejournal page that only his mommy reads and likes! You're a loser.

I know this sounds like it belongs in the Mental Health thread, but I felt this was better. It's just annoying to have this constant internal voice telling you how pathetic you are. >:[ I understand now why there's a stereotype of the alcoholic author.


----------



## bdcharles

TGS if it's a rough draft it will be filled with plot holes and so on. It's not as if it's your final version so all accusations of loserism are baseless. It does, though, beg the question of whether sending out rough drafts out for review is the thing to do. I mean, mine are so pants wettingly awful I can't even read them myself, much less stump up the nerve to send them to someone else. 

Who is the bearer of this voice? You, or the critique-giver?


----------



## The Green Shield

The voice is all me. The person who gave the critique gave me what I needed. It's my internal voice that's telling me I suck.


----------



## bdcharles

I know that voice well. It tends to find its way into characters when I need a reason to kill them off. That voice can stay but it has to pay its way...


----------



## The Green Shield

I just want that voice to STFU, y'know? D: Let me write the bleedin' story!!


----------



## Olly Buckle

This bloody cold.


----------



## ned

members who still have their cheesy Christmas avatars well into the new year...

(I've lost the original somewhere!)


----------



## The Green Shield

Oh you're the one to talk with your avatar. 

How my anxiety keeps chewing and chewing at me even when I'm blasting away at full speed on my story. It just doesn't want me to be happy does it?


----------



## Olly Buckle

"Guide lines only. All cooking appliances vary."

So why 'All'? Surely there are some that are alike? Or do they mean none of them are consistent? Why do they let dumb amateurs write things in ambiguous ways? Grrr.


----------



## Pages

The Green Shield said:


> It's just annoying to have this constant internal voice telling you how pathetic you are. >:[ I understand now why there's a stereotype of the alcoholic author.



TGS - me too! It's my mom's voice telling me nobody will like my book, that I don't belong in the category of 'author', that anyone could write a better story than me. My mom has passed, and I'd like her voice to join her in whatever afterlife exists (if any). I have to routinely remind myself it's her talking and she is wrong. It's exhausting.



bdcharles said:


> I mean, mine are so pants wettingly awful I can't even read them myself, much less stump up the nerve to send them to someone else.



"pants wettingly awful" is my new favourite phrase, thank you @bdcharles

Okay, on to the purpose of the thread:

When I'm told it'll only take a minute to set up my phone/install updates on the computer. It never takes a freaking minute. It's a computer, it takes a large chunk of my time and patience.


----------



## sas

Insensitive people who after a tragedy where many died, except their loved one, say:

"God answered my prayers." 

So, God thought yours worthy to save? Not someone else's? This is especially onerous when children die.


----------



## Ptolemy

sas said:


> Insensitive people who after a tragedy where many died, except their loved one, say:
> 
> "God answered my prayers."
> 
> So, God thought yours worthy to save? Not someone else's? This is especially onerous when children die.



I feel that's a fairly good point sas. While, I can find it a tad annoying when people say "my prayers were answered" or something like that when they find their keys or wallet, I feel it is a different point when the subject of tragedy is in place.  First I'll expound my point on the whole loved one thing. I will say that our first reaction is to check on loved ones and see to it if they are alright before anyone else. I mean say one of your loved ones and another person you have never met have been in a head on car accident. Would you check on your loved one or the other driver? I feel more likely than not people would choose their loved one first, because they mean something to them, they are their loved one. I also know this is not the point of your post, but I feel it's storming that need to be commented on, we generally feel the need to check on loved ones rather than others in times of tragedy because we care for them, we have a reason to care. They are our family and nothing is stronger than that and to see one of your family members escape a horrible tragedy may make someone feel like "god answered their prayers" now they may have lived due to luck, it could have been skill, hell it could have been god really answering their prayer but they don't say that our of insensitivity of others lives. 

They say it because it's a figure of speach. Now I won't get into my personal belirfs, there is no point to that, but I've had people who don't believe in God or just don't practice all say "Thank God" when they find something, or "Jesus Christ" when they get scared. The reason why is because the use of "God" as a crutch had been spliced in so heavily into our language that we constantly use the denominator because that is what we are used to as people. Saying "God answered my prayers" doesn't mean they don't care about the others affected by the horrid tradgey it just means that they are thankful that their loved one made it out of such a terrible scene. I apologize if this counters your views sas, I mean no offense or anything. But I feel it is more than saying "God answered my prayers". People care, people get for those who were lost. It's just people naturally have personal priorities. Loved ones come over people they do not know. It's just priorities and types of speech.


----------



## Kevin

Those f..ing phone calls where the irs or some other agency ( f-ing message got cut off) is "...sending the local copes(yes 'copes') to come and get you." You know what?! Just do what ever you're going to do- send them- and shut the f-up about it already. F-ing Pahkistan...


----------



## sas

Ptolemy,  I recognize it is a figure of speech. I highlighted it because we should stop using it. I better not be standing next to someone who uses it, if one of my own is killed. I heard Sandy Hook parents actually say that when reunited with their little first graders who weren't slaughtered. The clergy should talk about this in their sermons, instead of "sheep."  Perhaps it would sink in.


----------



## Jedi Knight Muse

When a customer acts like it's the worst thing in the world for your light to be turned off because a cashier cannot POSSIBLY need to be going on their break! And they give this great big sigh when you tell them that you're closed and you can hear them give this big sigh from maybe fifteen feet away. -__- 

(I've been a grocery store cashier for almost ten years now. I have _plenty _of stories I could tell, sadly, besides this.)


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When someone chastises me for "being snippy" even though they know I'm sick, feeling miserable with this cold, can't breathe our of my nose, and can't sleep well. I had been off the amoxicillin for only a week ( 2 weeks of horse pills for strep throat) when I got sick again. Top this all off with my coffee pot breaking down and I had not been well enough to get to the store to buy a new one. Sarkie without coffee for 3 days plus a 2nd bout of illness is not a good thing.

And someone snapped at me "don't be snippy." 

Give me a break, cut me some lack! Better yet, help me out with some OTC meds and orange juice or help me get back to the Drs


----------



## bdcharles

I hate those idiotic posts and memes that say: 18 year olds in 1944 getting shot by German guns; 18 year olds today complain about poor WiFi. As if achieving peace is somehow a failure and that shedding blood or having yours shed are the only things worth doing. It's incredibly disrespectful to everybody.


----------



## LeeC

bdcharles said:


> I hate those idiotic posts and memes that say: 18 year olds in 1944 getting shot by German guns; 18 year olds today complain about poor WiFi. As if achieving peace is somehow a failure and that shedding blood or having yours shed are the only things worth doing. It's incredibly disrespectful to everybody.


Hang on to your hat, as the USS Black Pearl is trying hard to bring debauchery and plunder back into vogue. Beyond annoying to the point of self-destructive.


----------



## Kevin

Grit in my road-pizza. I like that it's been tenderized, but I hate biting down on a rock.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Critics that include statements like "This is what I would do if this were my work".

You're giving someone "a review" and "suggestions" on their work- When giving a critic, remember that it's their story, not yours.


----------



## LOVELACE

I don't know what it is, but slow walking people who take up the entire walk way just makes my blood boil. It is the single most frustrating thing I deal with in college. LOL


----------



## The Green Shield

When people in another forum are complaining that I like to write in a different font and color. It's in blue, the background is white and I like doing it. Seriously, why complain about things that aren't hurting you?


----------



## Mesafalcon

Suits and ties being the only formal wear for men annoys the hell outta me and bores me to death...

black suit and tie forever ?

Women can get away with more creativity in formal wear in general... that's a slightly different topic tho.


----------



## Ariel

If you're Scottish you can wear a kilt as formal wear. Japanese, a kimono.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Ariel said:


> If you're Scottish you can wear a kilt as formal wear. Japanese, a kimono.



thanks for the response Ariel! I

 have no idea about being Scottish... but in Japan, the suit and tie is formal wear in every profession just as it is in the States. Public school teachers even wear a suit and tie to show respect for the entire first year they work. Had that been a kimono... well... they'd be laughed at so hard they'd quit or... maybe be asked to leave? I've lived in Japan over 10 years now...

I will say, I guess you can get away with a dark grey. but generally colors are less acceptable and off beat.


----------



## Ariel

Sorry, perhaps I should clarify what I meant. For formal religious and traditional events kimono are often worn. _Business attire_ on the other hand is very often a suit and tie.


----------



## JustRob

Mesafalcon said:


> Suits and ties being the only formal wear for men annoys the hell outta me and bores me to death...
> 
> black suit and tie forever ?



Join something that has a uniform. 

Speech day at my old school is a state occasion because it is attended by the Lord Mayor of London in full state. This means that honours must also be worn, so the MBEs, OBEs and so on have to wear their "gongs". Most of us men just wear lounge suits but anyone with a formal uniform wears that, so we get military officers and police officers in full uniform, for example. The ladies wear pretty much what they like though, which makes things more decorative. 

I wore a suit and tie at the office throughout my working life, so they were just my regular working overalls and I never gave it any thought. I would never ever wear a dinner jacket, the universal uniform of men who don't belong to anything, though. We had a staff member who sometimes wore his dinner jacket at the office but that was the real thing; you could tell from all the food stains on it. Most men don't wear a dinner jacket to every dinner that they eat, so the things are just posing clothes, as tailors refer to such little used items. Equally most men can't tie a bow tie, but another work colleague only ever wore bow ties and never a straight tie to the office. Also he would never wear one that didn't need to be tied properly.

Personally I like gaudy waistcoats, which my angel makes for me from any suitably flashy fabric that we can find. Some men choose equally gaudy ties to compensate for the sombre suits. An old friend from my school days eventually became the chairman of the school board and as I also had an extremely minor involvement we often met there. He had this hideous tie with a psychedelically multicoloured tiny check pattern that gave me a migraine just looking at it. As chairman of the board he had his portrait painted to hang in the school dining hall alongside his predecessors for all of time and he sat for it wearing that damned tie, so now every time that I visit the school I see it in that painting even when he isn't there. So, don't worry about that plain old suit; there are ways to make your mark despite that.

I'm just getting a new lounge suit made by our local tailor. I seldom need one nowadays but my wardrobe wouldn't be complete without one and my last decent one became unusable a while back. In fact I had to wear an old one, that had seen a lot of use at the office many years ago, to the last school speech day that I attended. Unfortunately I ended up leading the procession of dignitaries with the Lord Mayor following up behind us that year, so I really could have done with a better suit. I won't be caught out like that again though, even though it will just be a posing outfit and not what I normally wear nowadays.

A dinner jacket though, that just isn't me at all. I mean, does anyone ever do anything useful wearing one? No, get a uniform that actually means something if you must.


----------



## Kevin

Yet another one of those _*doip*...(too-long-a-pause) "Yeah, uh, Mr. (mangles your name)..." _- calls. *click* This my cell phone, and how did they get it?


----------



## Olly Buckle

> I had to wear an old one, that had seen a lot of use at the office many years ago, to the last school speech day that I attended. Unfortunately I ended up leading the procession of dignitaries with the Lord Mayor following up behind us that year, so I really could have done with a better suit.



Don't worry, they probably thought you were a teacher,  they dress atrociously


----------



## sas

The Green Shield said:


> When people in another forum are complaining that I like to write in a different font and color. It's in blue, the background is white and I like doing it. Seriously, why complain about things that aren't hurting you?




Actually,it hurts my eyes. Really. The contrast is huge. Maybe it's just with old eyes. Anyway, I'm only giving feedback, not suggestion to change.


----------



## The Green Shield

sas said:


> Actually,it hurts my eyes. Really. The contrast is huge. Maybe it's just with old eyes. Anyway, I'm only giving feedback, not suggestion to change.


It's cool. I stopped doing that a while back.


----------



## midnightpoet

On a similar vein, websites that insist on using white lettering on a black background.  That gives me a headache.  Horror and Noir-sh sites use it a lot.  I've even seen blue on a black background.  Can't even read it.


----------



## JustRob

People who use modern technology to combine their physical and virtual activities in a public place. Mobile phones are the common source of this behaviour.

The first type of person is the one who walks along texting and doesn't look where they are going. Texting was never literally intended to be an activity performed while mobile in that sense.

The second type walks along using an almost imperceptible earpiece and microphone to talk to someone who isn't there. Unlike the texter they do look at the person they are approaching but also give the impression that they are speaking to them. I sometimes feel like saying "What?" to such a person loudly when they are close, but if I did no doubt they would just apologise ... to the person who wasn't there. Apart from the discourtesy of this behaviour in public it also makes it difficult for passers by to distinguish them from the ones who really are just talking to themselves and best avoided.

As it happens I am, for my own amusement, working on technology which communicates solely tactilely and aurally through use of the fingers and a earpiece, although I have no intention of extending it beyond my own needs. If developed commercially such a device would allow a user to text merely by touching thumb and fingers together in specified patterns without having to look at anything and to hear messages without disturbing anyone in the vicinity. This would overcome the two social problems mentioned above.

The other day I was standing in the high street posting some mail in a public postbox when I noticed two men in conversation walking straight towards me. As their conventional conversation did not conflict with any social protocols they saw me and walked around me. Had one of them been writing a text to the other then he might easily have walked straight into me, or indeed the postbox itself had I not been there. This would have clearly demonstrated the incompatibility between that modern means of remote communication and my older one. In fact one can imagine a campaign by texters for these obsolescent postboxes to be removed from our pavements entirely so that they don't blindly walk into them. 

Well, I must admit that that modern method would have saved money on the birthday card that I was posting, provided that the recipient considered a text to be an adequate substitute. However, I don't own a mobile phone. You might have guessed that though.


----------



## escorial

textin was an engineers tool to start with and was not expected to be used for public use...evolution in tech  is a weird thing JR


----------



## JustRob

escorial said:


> textin was an engineers tool to start with and was not expected to be used for public use...evolution in tech is a weird thing JR



That explains a lot. The underlying SMS protocol was developed to keep down transmission overheads, which is certainly a quite meaningless thing to do with modern smartphones also used to send things like pictures. In my early days as a computer programmer computer languages had many short symbols in them out of necessity because the computers had such tiny minds. Later when their mental capacity increased the languages also increased to use normal English words and syntax and programming became easier and less prone to misinterpretation through mistypes. I always wondered how it was that nowadays people have gravitated back to using brief symbols instead of proper English. In fact now that speech recognition software is so common and one can virtually dictate all one's written work to a computer, texting seems just too old-fashioned for words. I don't text not because I am an old-fashioned type but because I have progressed well beyond such outdated technology during my life.


----------



## escorial

proper english...i do prefer  using proper england myslef...


----------



## Kevin

Texting is all about multitasking. The whole point is the advantage-delay it enables during a conversation. One may eat, drive, have a dinner conversation, have sex, do all sorts of things that having a simultaneous verbal conversation on the phone would get in the way of( though I do know those that talk on the phone during sex). It allows for a delay in response that verbal conversation does not. It also gives momentary proof to a conversation. I mean, how many times have you literally held up a conversation so your friends can look and said 'See!? She is crazy' like, omg.


----------



## escorial

were can i buy one of them phones man....


----------



## LeeC

Kevin said:


> Texting is all about multitasking. The whole point is the advantage-delay it enables during a conversation. One may eat, drive, have a dinner conversation, have sex, do all sorts of things that having a verbal conversation on the phone would get in the way of( though I do know those that talk on the phone during sex). It allows for a delay in response that verbal conversation does not. It also gives momentary proof to a conversation. I mean, how many times have you literally held up a conversation so your friends can look and said 'See!? She is crazy' like, omg.


You forgot an obvious example Kevin. As I think I've noted before, I prefer texting with my wife because I can get in whole sentences


----------



## JustRob

LeeC said:


> You forgot an obvious example Kevin. As I think I've noted before, I prefer texting with my wife because I can get in whole sentences



You write whole sentences in texts? Well I never. I didn't know anybody did that.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Kevin said:


> having a simultaneous verbal conversation on the phone would get in the way of( though I do know those that talk on the phone during sex)..



One would need to be on one end of the conversation or the other to know this, rather than know of it, and you use the plural 'those'.


----------



## Kevin

Olly Buckle said:


> One would need to be on one end of the conversation or the other to know this, rather than know of it, and you use the plural 'those'.


 Somone told me that's what they do. All I could say was eeww.


----------



## JustRob

Regulations in athletics. Official athletics doesn't provide a measure of human achievement because there are so many "legal" technicalities which make it nonsense. The latest madness is the proposal to erase old world records from the record books because there wasn't "adequate" drugs testing then. In this country the real legal system states that people are innocent until proved guilty, but apparently the athletics authorities take a different view. All food is a performance enhancing drug, so all athletes are offenders if they eat in reality. Humans also take drugs to maintain their performance as a regular part of life. If athletes aren't permitted to do this then they won't be the highest achievers in humanity but the most disadvantaged. Exactly what would this prove? There are two ways to view athletics, either as a genuine sport which isn't taken too seriously or as an artificial entertainment with rigid rules which is of no significance in human achievement whatsoever.  

Taking a lead from the athletics authorities I assume that, now that some dead former celebrities have been found to have been paedophiles, _all_ deceased celebrities should be assumed to have been paedophiles. We can't have laxer law in the things that matter than the things that really don't, like sport. On the assumption that drugs testing will become even more stringent in the future and invalidate recent records the only logical thing to do is to scrap world records altogether. Personally I would consider _when_ a world record was achieved always to be an implicit qualifier on its veracity anyway, so in practice I suspect that those old world records will simply be moved into a different category and respected anyway by the people who really care about such things. There have been constant changes to the equipment used in track and field events, so those invalidate all past records _and_ all future ones, if the authorities believe in a level playing field. 

If the first four minute mile achieved by Roger Bannister is erased from the records it shouldn't be because the athletics authorities assume that as a doctor he was using drugs but because they no longer recognise a mile as meaning anything in their tiny world. They must be forever running out of petrol when driving around Britain then, if they think the road signs are in kilometres.

We are reaching a point in society now where _all_ of history is becoming politically incorrect and suppressed. Perhaps world record denial should be put in a special category and itself made illegal by higher authorities than those in athletics if it really matters, rather than allowing people's reputations earned by suffering for their sport to be trashed so casually.


----------



## Ptolemy

JustRob said:


> Regulations in athletics. Official athletics doesn't provide a measure of human achievement because there are so many "legal" technicalities which make it nonsense. The latest madness is the proposal to erase old world records from the record books because there wasn't "adequate" drugs testing then. In this country the real legal system states that people are innocent until proved guilty, but apparently the athletics authorities take a different view. All food is a performance enhancing drug, so all athletes are offenders if they eat in reality. Humans also take drugs to maintain their performance as a regular part of life. If athletes aren't permitted to do this then they won't be the highest achievers in humanity but the most disadvantaged. Exactly what would this prove? There are two ways to view athletics, either as a genuine sport which isn't taken too seriously or as an artificial entertainment with rigid rules which is of no significance in human achievement whatsoever.
> 
> Taking a lead from the athletics authorities I assume that, now that some dead former celebrities have been found to have been paedophiles, _all_ deceased celebrities should be assumed to have been paedophiles. We can't have laxer law in the things that matter than the things that really don't, like sport. On the assumption that drugs testing will become even more stringent in the future and invalidate recent records the only logical thing to do is to scrap world records altogether. Personally I would consider _when_ a world record was achieved always to be an implicit qualifier on its veracity anyway, so in practice I suspect that those old world records will simply be moved into a different category and respected anyway by the people who really care about such things. There have been constant changes to the equipment used in track and field events, so those invalidate all past records _and_ all future ones, if the authorities believe in a level playing field.
> 
> If the first four minute mile achieved by Roger Bannister is erased from the records it shouldn't be because the athletics authorities assume that as a doctor he was using drugs but because they no longer recognise a mile as meaning anything in their tiny world. They must be forever running out of petrol when driving around Britain then, if they think the road signs are in kilometres.
> 
> We are reaching a point in society now where _all_ of history is becoming politically incorrect and suppressed. Perhaps world record denial should be put in a special category and itself made illegal by higher authorities than those in athletics if it really matters, rather than allowing people's reputations earned by suffering for their sport to be trashed so casually.



Hmm... this "anaylsis" kind of threw me for the loop overall Rob. My main concern is what point about drug usage in sports you are trying to make. You refer to "old world records due to insufficient drug testing" now I have two question with this. For one, I couldn't find anything about any talk from the IOC, or any professional sport commissioner at all about removing "old world records" due to lack of drug testing, if you could provide a link or some sort of source for this claim I would gladly be open to it but I just cannot for the life of me find one. And two, it's your use of the word "old world records" specifically what "old world records" are you refering to? Olympic? NFL? MLB? Cricket? Track? It's just such a broad claim that it has no real substance in the discussion. I suspect you are referencing the Olympics or some sort of nationalized records due to your reference of Roger Bannister's sub 4 mile. 

The thing is, the claim to remove old world records on the basis of "Hey Bill, yea, we don't know if this dude from 1914 was on strychnine or not so let's just trash the guys record on circumstance." Yea... I don't know if that would pass. Hell, strychnine (basically rat poison) was thought to be a necessity to participate, let alone have a shot in surviving, any race, let alone the Olympics. Everyone in the early days was on strychnine or some other sort of stimulant. Would the IOC really have the right to rescind the world records of those in the early 19th century even though they knew they were on stimulants? No, I don't think they would. It's all circumstance. 

This is what irked me most of all: _We are reaching a point in society now where all of history is becoming politically incorrect and suppressed.
_I really don't think so. We are reaching a point in society where all of history needs to be questioned, not suppressed. Invalidating records due to lack of proper drug testing, even though it is egregious to even believe that something like that would even happen, is akin more to a piece of history getting refined due to concern. I do n't really see the connection between drug testing and invalidation to a more potent piece of a wider picture in the world. And that may be me, and I'm fine if that is me. If anything, there would be an asterisk, not a form of censorship or suppression. There have always been asterisks throughout history. Lady Godiva or Vikings with Horns on their helmets. Or Ben Revere saying "The British are coming" or that the Declaration of Independence actually made it to the king. Hell, even modern asterisks. My father was taught that blood in his veins was blue, and I even learned that as a kid, that blood was blue in your veins which isn't true, and now many old medical records and reports have asterisks in them due to inconsistency with what information we have now. 

So, sure put an asterisk next to Barry Bonds 73 homeruns in a season world record, but also remember, Roger Maris has an asterisk next to his homerun season too.


----------



## dither

It's funny, in spite of what i just said in anther thread, I'm getting better at not getting annoyed. I _do get _annoyed but then I laugh at myself for getting annoyed and it doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## who me?

whistlers

illogical people

liars

evil

irrational people

deficit spending
debt

DMEs

insurance companies

schlemiels
anyone trying to make me a schlemazel 


do gooders who inflict more harm than good

libtards

bureaucrats


----------



## Olly Buckle

who me? said:


> do gooders who inflict more harm than good



Someone once said to me "All the worst things that were ever done to me the people doing them told me 'I am only doing it for your own good'." Yup, sounds spot on.


----------



## JustRob

At the moment it's the UK news media obsessing about the Manchester Arena bombing. They have apparently decided how much air time will be devoted to this subject regardless of whether they actually have any new information, i.e. "news", to impart during it. The irony is that they keep reporting how everyone is determined to carry on life as usual and not be affected by the incident any more than can be helped. Well yes, we would do that if they'd let us, but apparently they won't. So, as a result of their persecution of us my angel and I won't be able to watch any news broadcasts for several days, not because we don't have any feelings about what happened but because the media are exploiting it and that in itself appals us. Given that there are election campaigns in progress at present, if the politicians exploited the event in the same way then the media would be extremely critical of them. There is a big difference between reporting the news and milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## Terry D

People who are too stupid to understand how little they know about a topic, but feel compelled to share their opinions about it.


----------



## Oblivious Plunge

Terry D said:


> People who are too stupid to understand how little they know about a topic, but feel compelled to share their opinions about it.



^


----------



## Kevin

Terry D said:


> People who are too stupid to understand how little they know about a topic, but feel compelled to share their opinions about it.


D'oh!


----------



## John 3

The two words you come across in poems that make me feel the scratch of fingernails down a blackboard—Azure Skies. I know there’s probably worse but I stop reading the piece when I see them.


----------



## The Green Shield

Ever came up with a quote your character says that is either badass or profound, but you haven't the slightest clue where to put it in the book, or the context at all? That's what I'm having to deal with now. >:[ 

 Here it is:
 "The blind boy* WILL take a seat!" [the villain] snapped....
 "No," [Amos] coldly replied. "The blind boy will continue standing up."
 * The 'blind boy' in question being Amos himself.


----------



## bdcharles

The Green Shield said:


> Ever came up with a quote your character says that is either badass or profound, but you haven't the slightest clue where to put it in the book, or the context at all? That's what I'm having to deal with now. >:[
> 
> Here it is:
> "The blind boy* WILL take a seat!" [the villain] snapped....
> "No," [Amos] coldly replied. "The blind boy will continue standing up."
> * The 'blind boy' in question being Amos himself.



Such nonsensica are the red blood cells of my writing. When I get such a phrase I have to keep it and make something of it, though far from annoying me it thrills me. I've just been writing some lyrics and have bombed a couple of old phrases in there that have long been needing a home. Here's another that is destined for my second novel WIP - very excited to find out just where:

"Shall we sing you a song?" said [villain]
"Oh, yes," replied MC, "that would be great. That would be water to my soiled soul. Something harmonious and angelic please, about how nice everyone is."


----------



## JustRob

Terry D said:


> People who are too stupid to understand how little they know about a topic, but feel compelled to share their opinions about it.



But how else would you find out how little they know and how incapable of learning? At least you have the measure of them. Would you prefer to be surrounded by people like me, who know just enough to give the false impression that they know far more? The intelligent ignoramus is probably far more of a hazard than the stupid one. My only redeeming characteristic is my open honesty.


----------



## Winston

Snowflakes.


----------



## PunkyBarista

When the toilet water hits your ass as you're taking a dump.


----------



## The Green Shield

Oh good, Microsoft just unveiled its new console: 'X-Box One X'. Am I excited? Eh, not really because (1) I've way too many consoles as it is, (2) it feels like I just BOUGHT the X-Box One (got it around the time the first 'State of Decay' was released), and (3) I'm already planning on getting the Nintendo Switch, and now this? What's next, the PS5 is also announced? I can't keep up with the videogame industry anymore... They're going too fast...


----------



## Winston

Reality T.V.  All of it.


----------



## midnightpoet

Know-it-alls, especially ones that (in effect) say "I know you're too stupid to realize the obvious so I'm using my superior intelligence to advise you."  Or "If you would only follow my advice and do what I did you wouldn't have that problem."  Actually, that's more than annoying, it's infuriating.


----------



## Anthony Clark

I will say briefly, The first thing that irritates me is my neighbor, the second is rice, stupid people, hot weather, cold weather, music which I do not like to listen to ... and I get annoyed by those people who are very intrusive to me


----------



## Olly Buckle

cushions, someone goes to the troubleof making a comfortable shape of seat and someone else comes along and puts a cushion on it so it lifts you up or pushes you forward. The primary purpouse of a seat is to sit in comfortably, it is constructed for this, why destroy it for some sort of secondary visual benefit?


----------



## Winston

Hand-talkers.
Don't flail around in an epileptic-like fit.  Just speak clearly and sensibly and stop trying to remove one of my eyes.


----------



## Cave Troll

Continuity errors and deus ex machina in books and movies.
Close minded people. 
And on, and on.


----------



## The Green Shield

I think it's the mark of a strong person to still their mouths and avoid saying the one thing that can ruin someone's day because the person got angry.

(Like telling that aforesaid someone who has a step-dad that they weren't entitled to a biological one)

#philosophicalmoment


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reminds me of fiction, and misbehavior. Without it, we wouldn't have conflict in a story. No one is perfect. If you say such a thing, it's more like a code of ethics has been broken. And it becomes somewhat of a conflict. Say for instance any norm that has story potential, is a bad example of people misbehaving. Some examples of people's annoyances could probably be as well. How it connects to story structure I don't know. Say you have the desire to end this resentment if such a thing were told. How would you undo the harm of the broken norm? You'd probably have to make that an area of conflict. I'm re-reading Truby to see his technique which isn't clear cut until I receive the books  I order to occupy the mind. In hopes that I can apply his theory of immoral action (misbehavior, breaking norms, and so forth). He says some things in regard to values and creating opposites of those values. For everything, there is supposedly cause and effect. If it is action, oriented, like a plan that is to overcome the obstacle. But that is something I need to work on. I know there is a lot I don't know on structure and inspiration. But I still somehow think every misbehavior is motivated. In stories, it is caused by an agent IMO opinion.


----------



## Tella

Ordering a book from abroad and going to the post office to get it. Choosing 'here for package' on the ticket machine and then realizing that they actually prioritize 'general' clients before 'package' clients. F-ing A-holes.


----------



## Kevin

Winston said:


> Hand-talkers.
> Don't flail around in an epileptic-like fit.  Just speak clearly and sensibly and stop trying to remove one of my eyes.


Et? What'samatter-you? You don't a-like-a-Italian?!


----------



## sas

People who pile up their drive-ways with tarped cars; RVs; boats; snow mobiles; jet skis; etc. And, some put them on their lawn, between houses. Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Kevin

sas said:


> People who pile up their drive-ways with tarped cars; RVs; boats; snow mobiles; jet skis; etc. And, some put them on their lawn, between houses. Beautiful, just beautiful.


That's funny. We have a neighbor with a big lot off the highway full of stuff. My wife always comments 'what a mess', and I always reply 'Looks like a lot of fun, to me.' Haha. It does - jet skis, dirt bikes, off- road vehicles; often under repair. It's like a lost boy paradise. There's a mom there somewhere; 'paw-sul o' young-ins'. One of the boys is my son's age. He's rolled several vehicles. Wild boys, indeed. None too wise, Junior intimates (went to school with 'em). Yeah, it looks pretty dumpy; but a lotta fun.


----------



## sas

Kevin said:


> That's funny. We have a neighbor with a big lot off the highway full of stuff. My wife always comments 'what a mess', and I always reply 'Looks like a lot of fun, to me.' Haha. It does - jet skis, dirt bikes, off- road vehicles; often under repair. It's like a lost boy paradise. There's a mom there somewhere; 'paw-sul o' young-ins'. One of the boys is my son's age. He's rolled several vehicles. Wild boys, indeed. None too wise, Junior intimates (went to school with 'em). Yeah, it looks pretty dumpy; but a lotta fun.



Unless you live in their neighborhood and want to sell your home. Prepare to take a beating.


----------



## The Green Shield

So after two days of being anxiety-free, my dear old "friend" anxiety paid a visit today as I was writing. "What are you doing?" it asked, "writing that same old story you've been doing for a decade now? You suck. Give up writing. Period. Never write again. Trust me. Delete everything you've done."

I didn't delete any of my work, however the urge to do so WAS there. I had to stop writing and go watch YouTube videos.

Dang it, anxiety! >:[


----------



## LeeC

Why do we put up with this, are we by and large all wannabes being led by the nose?
Regardless of whether you’re on the left or right of the aisle, this is what’s really wrong:


https://youtu.be/QzQYA9Qjsi0


And if you wanted to know how fracking creates rainbows:


https://youtu.be/1eI-Ae3snm0


----------



## bdcharles

The Green Shield said:


> So after two days of being anxiety-free, my dear old "friend" anxiety paid a visit today as I was writing. "What are you doing?" it asked, "writing that same old story you've been doing for a decade now? You suck. Give up writing. Period. Never write again. Trust me. Delete everything you've done."
> 
> I didn't delete any of my work, however the urge to do so WAS there. I had to stop writing and go watch YouTube videos.
> 
> Dang it, anxiety! >:[



I try not to think of it as "anxiety" but "standards"


----------



## Mesafalcon

Getting addicted to things annoys me....


----------



## Winston

Politicians.  All of them.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The bloke who followed me for miles at a distance of about eight feet in lane two of an empty four lane motorway, then followed me into lane one so  close I couldn't see his headlights and stayed there even when I dropped twenty miles an hour off my speed!!!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Winston said:


> Politicians.  All of them.


There is the odd one who amuses me, unfortunately we don't have Tony Benn any more


----------



## LeeC

All politicians should have to wear uniforms like NASCAR drivers, that identify their big corporate sponsors. Then people might be more aware of who they're actually voting for. The big boys don't shell out money without a significant return expected. 

An Example:


----------



## MPhillip

Lists of things that annoy other people.
Answers to forum questions that don't answer the question.
Posts in which the spill chicken was ignored while complaining about other's writing.
People who don't accept the facts as facts despite the evidence.


----------



## The Green Shield

Ugh, I'm not ready to write the beginning part of the novella where the main character is a bit of a jerk (putting it mildly). I know it's crucial for her character development but still...


----------



## stevesh

The adjective, 'hella'.

The word 'hack' used to describe a tip or suggestion. Using ammonia and newspaper to clean windows isn't a 'hack'.


----------



## SystemCheck

Incompetent people. Unfortunately, I must have ticked someone off in a prior life as I always seem to find the jobs where most of my colleagues (even if, by rights, they are professionals) are incompetent.


----------



## yfc54

People being interviewed on TV or radio and beginning every answer with the word 'so'


----------



## Winston

We have a shower at work in our locker room.  Someone doesn't know how to use a shower curtain.  Or can't be bothered to figure it out.
It's just lovely standing in a lake, dressing and undressing.


----------



## SueC

The inability of news personnel to be able to distinguish the correct use of the words _fewer_ and _less_. "There were less students enrolled than in previous years." "Ten is fewer than twelve."


----------



## stevesh

Blatant continuity errors in novels. Just read Sue Grafton's latest (I know, but I was twenty-four books in, so I figured I'd ride the series to the end) and she goes into some detail describing the handgun her heroine uses to wing the bad guy. Thing is, she specifically notes at the beginning of the chapter that the time is 1989, but the gun she described wasn't introduced until 2014. How does that sort of thing get past authors and editor(s)?


----------



## Kevin

" (I know, but I was twenty-four books in..." Lol. I know. I read like 10 Pattinson books in row once, but they're like m'm 's or ruffles, go down so easy. 

The Bias army. I'm surrounded on media. Luckily, I don't have to hear it much in real life. I got Lilly-livers promoting mayhem, Jesus-freaks pouring pig-blood in support of genocided imperial conquests. That's just lately. Bias and brainwashing... Old idiots is one thing, but the kids aren't being taught critical thinking. It's religion from both sides. Rabid, bug-eye'd fanatics leading children. Smug fat-asses, separate and superior on the other. Gluttony is a sin. Why not hypocracy? I guess only if it fits in your boxes , the ones you categorize the whole world in your head with. There's my three second rant. Poof... Gone.


----------

